#ubuntu-za 2010-11-22
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and others
<nuvolari> Kilos: môre oom
<Kilos> more nuvolari gaan dit goed
<nuvolari> ongelukkig nie oom :( Die projek waaraan ek werk kry my onder
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> moed hou seun
<corrie206> morning all
<Kilos> morning corrie206 
<nuvolari> ek probeer oom, moed wil my net nie meer hou nie :P
<nuvolari> lo corrie206
<nuvolari> ek moet gaan klaarmaak
<nuvolari> tjirz
<Kilos> verstaan jy dit net nie of is dit te veel werk?
<Kilos> k
<superfly> morning oom Kilos
<superfly> up *really* early this morning
<Kilos> yeah debs gets home from work at out 5.30am today
<Kilos> so i try be online
<Kilos> gets/got/
<nlsthzn> morning all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: How are you? Did you attend the Ubuntu hour yesterday?
<Kilos> nope. i kinda home bound. would have loved to meet the guys
<Kilos> but thats life
<nlsthzn> true
<Kilos> how you doing
<nlsthzn> ok, had two days off... four at work then I am on leave for a few weeks... can't wait :D
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> i have a small problem guys. kinda hard to explain but i will give an example
<Kilos> often i find certain goodies are working as well as they should and if i go to synaptic and do a reinstall the it downloads a few k and all works again
<Kilos> till i boot the next day
<Kilos> seems like dpkg is installing to the front door but once the door is closed for the night it is forgotten
<Kilos> i have found quite a few packages doing this. especially lib files
<Kilos> might still be backlash from my chown fopar where tumbleweed  had to write me a script to get permissions back in order
<Kilos> its like dpkg is allowed in to the kitchen from the back but not into the lounge
<Kilos> if that makes sense
<Vhata> 'faux pas'  :P
<Kilos> yip. massive one
 * nlsthzn is confused (nothing new)
<Kilos> you were gone
<Kilos> why you confussed now
<nlsthzn> just catching the last of your conversation with Vhata and it makes no sense :p not that it should I guess :D
<Kilos> you were offline for the start
<Kilos> i will paste it
<Kilos> its like spam
<nlsthzn> no need :)
<Vhata> he wasn't offline
<Vhata> 08:49 -!- nlsthzn [c3e5f236@gateway/web/freenode/ip.195.229.242.54] has joined #ubuntu-za
<Vhata> 08:50 <Kilos> might still be backlash from my chown fopar where tumbleweed  had to write me a script to get permissions back in order
<Vhata> you spelt it 'fopar'.  It's "faux pas", borrowed from French
<nlsthzn> got that bit...
<Vhata> Maaz: translate faux pas
<Maaz> Vhata: stumble
<Vhata> literally means "don't do"
<Kilos> oh sorry
<nlsthzn> ah
<nlsthzn> silly french
<Kilos> Maaz, define faux pas
<Maaz> Kilos: faux pas \faux` pas"\ (f[=o]` p[.a]"). [F. See {False}, and {Pas}.] A false step; a mistake or wrong measure; especially, a slip or misstep in social etiquette; a blunder in conduct or manners that causes embarassment; as, he committed the faux pas of mentioning John's former wife. [1913 Webster +PJC], faux pas n 1: a socially awkward or tactless act [syn: {faux pas}, {gaffe}, {solecism}, {slip}, {gaucherie}]
<nlsthzn> I made a faux pas :D
<Kilos> i also made a faux pas
<nlsthzn> I should go away before you taunt me a second time
<Kilos> here is the link for the clever fellas that are here yet
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s206tIvvZw
<Kilos> reinstalling lucid is not an option
<nlsthzn> hmmm I am too much of a noob to know :/ I usually re-install if all else fails (but you say it is'nt an option)
<Kilos> yeah bandwidth
<Kilos> or i would have done it when i made the "Faux Pas" goodie
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> gotcha... SA needs a few good internet cafe's... one thing that is good in UAE, enough cheap net cafe's
<oomkoos> morning people 
<Kilos> morning oomkoos 
<oomkoos> how you Kilos?
<Kilos> well ty, and you
<oomkoos> good thanks. Monday though.. ugh..
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> lol, here monday is tuesday
<oomkoos> lol closer to Friday then for you
<confluency> Morning
<Kilos> hi confluency 
<nlsthzn> working shifts I guess the allure of friday or the bane that is monday doesn't affect me
<nlsthzn> confluency: Hi :)
<Kilos> what i missed. storm killed connection
<inetpro> hiho
 * inetpro wondering what to get for lunch
 * inetpro enjoyed an incredible Kentucky Tower meal
<Vhata> bad idea.
<inetpro> Vhata: well with the massive shower of rain that we just got maybe I should have gone out to buy this a long time ago
<Vhata> inetpro: read the last ten tweets on http://twitter.com/vhata (from the bottom up)
 * inetpro not sure I understand Vhata's point
<Vhata> what did you learn from the tweets?
<inetpro> Vhata: they don't really look relevant to me
<Vhata> you didn't answer my question
<inetpro> 1st one being http://twitter.com/vhata/status/2329194595885056
<Vhata> no, tenth from the top is:
<Vhata> Maaz: http://twitter.com/#!/vhata/status/6404651356262400
<Maaz> Vhata: Huh?
<Vhata> Maaz: http://twitter.com/vhata/status/6404651356262400
<Maaz> Vhata: vhata: "The Searing Pains would be a good name for a band if they weren't what I was having in my stomach/chest right now."
<inetpro> ahh
<Vhata> inetpro: I was in agony all weekend, just been to the doctor, and he thinks it's gallstones
<Vhata> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cholecystectomy
<inetpro> eish
<Vhata> "Numerous small gallstones, composed largely of cholesterol"
<Vhata> enjoy your Kentucky Tower Meal?  :P
<Kilos> Vhata, you need another doctor
<Kilos> he thinks it's gallstones
<Kilos> they can scan and tell you exactly whats up
<Vhata> you think I should keep going to different doctors until one diagnoses "the sniffles"?
<Kilos> no man that ultrasound thing can see stones
<Vhata> yes, I'm having one of those at 3pm
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> Vhata: yep I really enjoyed that meal, fortunately I do not have it every day
<inetpro> Vhata: but man, I'm sorry to hear about your pains
<inetpro> hope they can help you
<Kilos> they can cut and remove or shatter them with lazer or something i think
<Vhata> heh, thanks
<Kilos> not pleasant
<Kilos> good luck. hope its not too serious
<Kilos> somewhere inna back of head htere is a niggling thought that you can eat or drink something to help them dissolve
<Kilos> will ask sis when she gets home
<Kilos> maybe i thinking of kidney stones
<Kilos> dont wanna make another fopar ( faux pas)
<nlsthzn> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODgwMQ linus is a bit miffed :)
<Kilos> Vhata, if it is gall stones you can eat lots of radishes. 2 to three bunches a day
<Kilos> and red grapes
<Vhata> and sweet potato for HIV?
<nlsthzn> lifeboy soap
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man im serious
<Kilos> within 3 weeks they will be gone
<Kilos> my maverick cd has arrived from shipit
<Kilos> yoo hoo
<nlsthzn> sweet
 * inetpro loves sweet potato
 * nlsthzn does his best Vanilla Ice impersination "Go ninja go ninja go! Go ninja go ninja go. Go! Go! Go!"
<Cantide> '<
<Kilos> '<
<Cantide> hi
<Kilos> whatever that might be
<Kilos> afternoon
<Cantide> it's either pacman, or biting
<Kilos> dont bite. it hurts
<Cantide> oh ._.
<Kilos> lol howzit
<Cantide> good good '<
<Cantide> avoiding work by using IRC
<Cantide> u?
<nlsthzn> lol
<Kilos> i live here
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hello Cantide, how are you?
<Cantide> alright...
 * Cantide checks limbs
<Cantide> yep, quite well
<Cantide> yourself?
<nlsthzn> all limbs acounted for too :)
<Cantide> aah '<
<Cantide> suddenly i have a question '<
<Cantide> does anyone here use pidgin for YM / MSN ?
<Cantide> mine seems to be broken :|
<Cantide> perhaps i just need a new version '<
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> i pidgin lots
<Cantide> '<
<Kilos> there is also #pidgin but you wait some there
<Kilos> whats the prob Cantide 
<Cantide> it won't connect to YM or MSN anymore
<Cantide> i know it's been fixed for YM in newer versions
<Kilos> i use pidgin for msn aim mxit and gtalk
<Cantide> but my MSN just broke recently
<Cantide> yeah, mine still works fine for gtalk :)
<Kilos> did you try a reinstall in synaptic
<nlsthzn> only reason I used to use pidgin was for mxit... now no more need... not that empathy is brilliant or anything but it works
<Kilos> or another msn address
<Kilos> empathy doesnt have otr nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> otr?
<Kilos> off the record or private
<Kilos> its a pidgin special
<Kilos> works better than otr on irc
<nlsthzn> oh... k, never needed it before I guess
<Kilos> good not to have secrets
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> methinks its good for spies
<Cantide> :D
<Cantide> sounds good for me :)
<Kilos> and clandestine ops
<Cantide> let me play with synaptic a bit and try a reinstall
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> i hate it when things break on thier own
<Kilos> but msn has been giving probs for 3 days
<Kilos> had to use 3 accounts at times before one would get in
<Cantide> .-.
<Cantide> how do i reinstall it there? i want to get a newer version than the one currently installed .-.
<Cantide> meh
<Cantide> i marked it for upgrade
<Cantide> but the dependencies failed :@
<Kilos> for a newer version you need to install the ppa but i dunno how to get that
<Kilos> we ask maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, google ppa for pidgin
<Maaz> Kilos: "Download Pidgin for Ubuntu" http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ :: "#11081 ("Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin ..." http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/11081 :: "#10312 (PPA key should be available for download) – Pidgin – Trac" http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/10312 :: "PPA by Pidgin Developers : “Pidgin Developers” team" https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/?field.series_filter=jaunty :: "Pa
<Cantide> heh
 * Cantide does some browsing
<Kilos> k
<Cantide> i'll download it if it's not too big
<Kilos> it was a tiny file that makes pidgin updateable if i member right
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> i see that now
<Kilos> oh and to reinstall in synaptic you tick on the little block next to pidgin and you get options to reinstall or remove etc
<Cantide> and when i install it, it says that i already have it installed
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> :/ Novell has finally accepted a bid for it to be bought... and Microsoft has also gotten there grubby fingers in the pie...
<Kilos> then you can also go
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> sudo aptitude pidgin install
<Kilos> wht nlsthzn 
<Kilos> what
<nlsthzn> could also always first remove it from SC and then re-install pidgin
<nlsthzn> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/novell-agrees-to-be-acquired-by-attachmate-corporation-for-610-per-share-in-cash-109868319.html
<Kilos> if i remember the install with aptitude is also an update command
<Cantide> aptitude == apt get ?
<confluency> No, but aptitude ~ apt-get.
<Cantide> :D
<Cantide> what he said '<
<confluency> Some would say that aptitude > apt-get.
<LordCow> aptitude > apt-get
<Cantide> I can't seem to update it either way - something about dependencies not being able to be installed :|
<confluency> Like LordCow, for example.
<Cantide> I see that :D
<confluency> What is the exact error?
<LordCow> luls
 * confluency scrolls up
<Cantide> pidgin FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU '<
<Cantide> let me try Empathy instead then :D
<confluency> Oh, pidgin.
<confluency> Um, what have you tried so far?
<Kilos> Cantide, does a reinstall in synaptic also give the dependancies prob
<Cantide> well, that ppa
<Cantide> and i tried to update in synaptic
<confluency> What PPA, and what error did you get?
<Cantide> i have an update, remove etc. but no 'reinstall' in synaptic
<confluency> Use apt-get or aptitude so we can actually see an error message.
<Kilos> do update
<Cantide> hold on, i tried update manager again and it's now updating other stuff... like flash :|
<Kilos> in update manager you have the choice what you want to update
<Cantide> oh, it says "Failed to detect distribution" o_O
<Kilos> just untick what you dont
<Cantide> yeah, i saw that, but there is too much to untick
<Kilos> dont want
<Cantide> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin/libpurple-bin_2.7.0-0ubuntu1.1~pidgin1.09.04_all.deb
<Cantide>   404 Not Found
<Cantide> seems i have a broken link somewhere '<
<drubin> Maaz: get http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin/libpurple-bin_2.7.0-0ubuntu1.1~pidgin1.09.04_all.deb
<Maaz> drubin: 404 Not Found "404 Not Found"
<drubin> Cantide: do sudo apt-get update
<Cantide> okay
<drubin> Cantide: that package doesn't exsist because it has been replaced by another new one :)
<confluency> Did you do apt-get update?
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> just did it
<confluency> Now try apt-get install pidgin.
<Cantide> okay, now all i have in update manager is opera lol
<Cantide> no more pidgin there '<
<Cantide> i'll try that '<
<Cantide> pidgin is already the newest version.
<Cantide> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Cantide> lies :O
<Cantide> pidgin is version 2.5.5, is that the newest one?
<Cantide> i should have checked the version before i started doing all this :|
<Kilos> 2.6.6
<confluency> Did you definitely run apt-get update?
<confluency> And is the PPA definitely added?
<Cantide> that's what it tells me
<confluency> Do you see lines for it in the update output?
<Cantide> yep
<Cantide> i'll run it again if you like and pastebin it
<confluency> What ubuntu version are you running, and what architecture?
<Cantide> 9.04 ._.
<Cantide> x86
<Cantide> updating software sources now...
<drubin> 9.04 is unsupported
<Cantide> oh, then that's why i'm having trouble :p
<confluency> Yes, this PPA has no Jaunty packages.
<drubin> confluency: You need to upgrade to karmic or lucid
<drubin> Cantide: ^
<Cantide> not so easy when on a Vodacom HSDPA connection
<Cantide> data is expensive
<Cantide> and canonical won't give me another free CD :p
<Kilos> Cantide, where are, you
<Cantide> Durban
<confluency> Jaunty is pretty stale.
<Cantide> yep
<confluency> You should be able to find someone who can get you a free or cheap DVD.
<Cantide> looks like i'll have to live without IM until I get 10.10 or so '<
<drubin> nuvolari: ping
<Cantide> well, i have a friend with uncapped, and i asked him to download it for me...
<drubin> Maaz: get ubuntu
<Maaz> drubin: 301 Moved Permanently to http://www.ubuntu.com/, which gets a 200 OK "Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu"
<Cantide> but he is being slack -_-;
<drubin> Cantide: http://ubuntu-za.org/get-ubuntu
<drubin> try that OR try the mailing list I am sure some one will be willing to help you out
<Kilos> thanks for the help drubin confluency 
<Kilos> i get lost when things dont work
<drubin> Kilos: No worries you have come a long way since you started.
<Kilos> will a lot of help from my friends here
<Kilos> ty
<drubin> Vhata: :( hope you feel better and your stuff gets sorted.
<Cantide> thanks everyone '<
<Cantide> drubin, it seems no one in Durban likes Ubuntu :D
<Kilos> Cantide, come back with feedback
<Cantide> anyway, i'll pester my aforementioned friend :p
<drubin> Cantide: what is '< never seen it before
<Cantide> Cantide '<
<Cantide> Kilos '<
<Cantide> Cantide hi
<Cantide> Kilos whatever that might be
<Cantide> Kilos afternoon
<Cantide> Cantide it's either pacman, or biting
<Cantide> Kilos dont bite. it hurts
<Cantide> sorry, it's a habit i have from using Operanet...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> um also Cantide how come you dont order cds from shipit.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> thats where i get mine
<drubin> why wont they send you another one?
<Cantide> i tried once, it refused the credit card details, so i got worried and never tried again lol
<Kilos> strange that
<Cantide> drubin, i have already received one ( 9.04 )
<Kilos> i get evry new release from them
<drubin> Cantide: You can ask for another one
<Cantide> it was also my dad's CC
<drubin> CC?
<Cantide> so i'd rather not mess it up :p
<Cantide> credit card
 * Cantide is a lazy typer
<drubin> you don't pay for shipit.com
<Kilos> you dont need cc at shipit Cantide 
<Cantide> oh, i must be thinking of the canonical site then
<drubin> We can send you a CD free of charge, but it will take from six to ten weeks to deliver, so you may prefer to download the CD image and record it yourself. 
<Kilos> sometimes they arrive in three weeks
<confluency> Cantide: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1136979/+listing-archive-extra
<confluency> I think you can download the old packages from an archive; they're linked on that page.
<Cantide> drubin, at the price of data, it's not practical to download
<confluency> You can try downloading and saving them, and installing with dpkg.
<drubin> Cantide: I know. I was suggesting "we can send you a cd free of charge"
<Cantide> ^^;
 * Cantide has a look at shipit
<Cantide> confluency, thanks, i'll try :)
<drubin> where do we report bugs against shipit.ubuntu.com ?
<drubin> nvm
<Cantide> "Already received too many shipments" lol
<Cantide> 1 == too many -_-;
<Kilos> no man i get every release from shipit
<Cantide> :o
<Cantide> shipit has favouritism built in :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> cantide ask on the lists there must be someone near you
<Cantide> k
<Cantide> i still think it's easier to ask my friend to download it...
<Cantide> i'll see him on Saturday
<Cantide> so i'll pester him about it then :D
<Kilos> yes if he will
<Cantide> he said he would, but i told him it's not urgent
<Cantide> now i decided that it is :D
<Kilos> just make sure he gets the image i think its called
<Cantide> yip
<Kilos> i have never done it. also got bandwidth probs
<Kilos> so i use shipit and they send every time
<Cantide> i think he's downloaded before - but an older version obviously
<confluency> If he has unlimited bandwidth, get the DVD.
<Kilos> since 9.04
<confluency> I've found that the torrent is pretty fast.
<Cantide> maybe i should create a new launchpad account ._.
<Cantide> confluency, from the canonical site??
<confluency> Yes, they have an official torrent.  They've had it for a while.
<confluency> You can leverage the excellent bandwidth of nice people in Russia.
<Cantide> cool
<Cantide> i'll tell him that '<
<Cantide> afk for a while
<Cantide> thanks for the help everyone :)
<Kilos> yw sorry it didnt work
<Kilos> good luck
<Cantide> ^^
<Kilos> hi maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<maiatoday> how are things
<Kilos> well ty and you?
<maiatoday> great thanks
<drubin> Just reported my first (and confirmed) but against shipit.ubuntu.com
<maiatoday> hey drubin
<maiatoday> shipit bug?
<maiatoday> hey! is that a gcal plugin I see on ubuntu-za.org
<maiatoday> woohoo
<drubin> maiatoday: Hope you don't mind me forwarding your email to the loco
<Pauly> hello
<Maaz> Pauly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell pauly sorry we missed you. It is very quiet here over weekends" 2 months, 4 days, 5 hours, 35 minutes and 40 seconds ago
<Pauly> where is everyone?
<Pauly> yes.
<Pauly> anyone who is in cape town?
<Pauly> anyone who is in  cape town to offer me training for web design and maintenance?
<Vhata> that's quite a big ask
<Vhata> the best way is to just start doing it yourself
<Cantide> yeah, i taught myself in a few months
<Cantide> web dev is relatively simple
<Vhata> heh
<Vhata> is it really?
<Cantide> that really depends how good you want to become :p
<Cantide> you could still make something knowing only the basics
<Vhata> well that's true of mechanics, cooking, juggling or anything else, so it's not actually really saying anything
<Cantide> no one starts with the advanced stuff
<Vhata> no, they don't.  But don't say "webdev is simple", because it's not.
<Cantide> to each their own
<Vhata> ... really?
<Vhata> Cantide: I run the servers for yola.com.  We have four million users - our data is in the terabytes, and it needs to be indexed and searched and accessed on the fly, not to mention backed up in an easily restorable way.
<Vhata> We need to write software that can run on multiple concurrent servers, because one server cannot handle the load
<Cantide> that is not the web dev he was asking about, i'm sure
<Vhata> so we have to worry about concurrency and consistency and atomic operations
<Cantide> one person wouldn't just ask about a task like that when he is just starting off
<Vhata> don't say "webdev is simple".
<Vhata> "making a simple thing is simple", yes.  Duh.  Making toast is simple.
<Cantide> someone who says "I want to learn how to cook" doesn't expect to make a gourmet meal for 100
<Vhata> I get that, you don't need to keep repeating that.
<Vhata> But don't say "oh, cooking is easy", because it's not.
<Vhata> Say "getting started is easy, and you hsould be on your first legs in a short while, and you can build from there"
<Vhata> also, Pauly didn't ask about web dev, he asked about web design.
<charlvn> the term "web dev" is so diluted it's almost as bad as "cloud computing" or "web 2.0"
<charlvn> it can describe anything from doing basic html/css to writing complicated backends
<drubin> charlvn: cloud computer is worse then web 2.0
<charlvn> drubin: agreed, and web 3.0 is even worse than cloud computing :)
<drubin> charlvn: *nothing* beats "mobile web" imho
<charlvn> drubin: for sure! after all, the "normal" web got too old, now we need a new, totally separate one!
<drubin> charlvn: A new "mobile web" "4g" on our new "cloud servers" 
<charlvn> drubin: that settles it, we're moving straight into the marketing department! gonna introduce this new awesome technology to the world!
<Pauly> okay
<Pauly> okay
<magespawn> good evening all
<charlvn> 'eve magespawn 
<magespawn> we have not met before
<magespawn> have we?
<charlvn> probably not, pleased to be introduced :)
<magespawn> indeed. ;)
<inetpro> heh charlvn, good to see you here
<inetpro> Vhata: you talking to us from the hospital?
<charlvn> inetpro: hey :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<wedwo-> Nag Oompie, lekker doedoes!
<Kilos> dankie meneer
<nuvolari> fp
#ubuntu-za 2010-11-23
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari  and you other guys
<nlsthzn> hi all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hey sir, how u?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<nlsthzn> all good :)
<Kilos> great
<nlsthzn> Any news in ZA land?
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> we just woke up
<nlsthzn> I am up for 3 hours already, will be waking up soon too :p
<Kilos> lol
<corrie206> mornings
<Kilos> hi corrie206 
<Kilos> youre early
<nlsthzn> all the sleepy early birds ^_^
<Kilos> lol
<corrie206> hi Kilos nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> corrie206: Howzit bru? :()
<nlsthzn> :)
<corrie206> i have no coffee at home... this is serious
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats disasterous
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> and we can order supper in the taal
<Kilos> Maaz, wat braai ons vanaand
<Maaz> Kilos kruisstuk biefstuk, so paar skaap tjoppies en dan natuurlik pap en uie met  tamatie sousies
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<nlsthzn> klink lekka ;)
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<superfly> morning Kilos, nlsthzn, corrie206 and MPD
<Kilos> lo superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: I got a new pet
<nlsthzn> superfly: Hiya
<Kilos> tell
<superfly> Kilos: his name is dynamite, he is a metre long, and he doesn't have any legs
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> a snake
<superfly> yup
<Kilos> kill it
<MPD> morning
<Kilos> its because of them there is so much strife in the world
<MPD> a snake or a hanicapable dog
<Kilos> hi MPD 
<MPD> a snake or a handicapable* dog
<Kilos> no one told Eve they bad news
<nlsthzn> MPD: lol
 * Kilos retracts previous remarks
<Kilos> dont wanna lose the fly as a friend
<MPD> ag, just paint a picture of a white mouse on its tail and let nature do the rest
<MPD> *ping*
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Kilos: to be quite precise, a serpent, not a snake, told Eve the bad news
<superfly> also, the serpent was the form that Satan took, he could have easily taken another form if he'd wanted to, I reckon
<Kilos> sorry superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: it's fine, not everyone likes dogs or cats either... snakes just have a bad reputation for some reason
<Kilos> just  member somewhere saying that snakes will be trodden on by men and he will bite there heels or something
<nlsthzn> superfly: still gives me the willy's... but to each there own (I like dogs and not cats)
<Kilos> we lose quite a few sheep and fowls to snakes
<Kilos> and lotsa eggs
<superfly> Kilos: heh, you're thinking of the verse where it says, "you will crush his head, and he will bite your heel"
<Kilos> and quite a few dogs over the years
<superfly> (note "his", not "their")
<Kilos> yip
<superfly> Kilos: also, snakes are wild animals, and we're the ones invading their territory, remember
<Kilos> yeah. I'm just biased
<Kilos> i like pets that can sit up for their food and jump through hoops and bark at bad guys
<Kilos> and listen when you talk to them
<Kilos> but a snake in a fish tank is fine. i been to a few snake parks in my life
<superfly> i take it you don't do cats then? :-P
<Kilos> na they used to eat my pigeons
<Kilos> and its the only animal that kills for fun
<superfly> well, we now have 2 cats, a dog, 6 fish and a snake
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> at least you have a dog so there's hope yet
<superfly> mrs_fly says the only animal she won't have in her house is a bird, cause they're very messy (I can keep them outside though)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> She is right
<Kilos> sis has an african gray that messes all around the cage
<Kilos> and makes funny noises and barks and rings like a fone and interferes with my nap times
<superfly> hehe
<superfly> that's about the only bird I'm really interested in owning
<superfly> but they are *very* particular
<Kilos> actually very clever bird
<superfly> ja, and they can live as long as humans too
<Kilos> yeah the thing sits on her but bites me
<superfly> ja, they're worse than dogs sometimes :-P
<Kilos> one day i will shorten it a bit
<Kilos> like they did to king louis
<nlsthzn> we just have a cat here... can't have a dog :( (and now the cat has the flu, can't make a sound, so I sleep better at night) :p
<nuvolari> whut?? are you people mad? :P
<nuvolari> being up so early is unhealthy *cough*
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos, superfly, nlsthzn
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: howdy
<nuvolari> meh :( summin wrong with my lappy
<nuvolari> brb
<corrie206> hey nuvolari superfly , superfly like the snake :) I love snakes and spiders, they make excellent pets
<corrie206> ok, brb
<nlsthzn> when I think of snakes I think of the badger song
<sakhi> moonin
<nlsthzn> sakhi: hi
<confluency> Morning
<Kilos> hi confluency 
<nlsthzn> confluency: morning ^_^
 * nlsthzn is lurking
<Kilos> arent we all?
<Kilos> lo Tonberry sectorb 
<Tonberry> hi
<superfly> no, I'm working, not lurking
 * maiatoday is wurking too
 * nlsthzn is "at" work :p
<maiatoday> that's when you work but you keep watch on the channel activity in the corner of your eye
<nlsthzn> maiatoday: :D I can't just keep an eye, I have to cross to the over side of the room, tab open quickly (without being seen) and tab back and sit and work a bit again... good excercise
<maiatoday> hmm you are an active lurker, nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> I try
<Reenen> lo all
<Kilos> lo Reenen 
<nlsthzn> hi Reenen ... and with that cheers for eers all... day is done, I am heading home... phew :)
<Kilos> sleep tigh nlsthzn 
<Kilos> tight as well
<nlsthzn> Kilos: not sleep yet, some family time, might spam the channel some more then sleep ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok
<Reenen> bye all
<wedwo-> superfly, what kind of snake?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Into Blender 3D content creation? Check out these 12 tutorials covering everything from walk cycles to texturing at http://io9.in/b5 #Ubuntu
<superfly> wedwo-: a corn snake
<wedwo-> Oh o.0 and exotic?
<wedwo-> lol, was loading manure the other day and found a 5 footer in the grass
<superfly> wedwo-: exotic to SA, yes
<superfly> I think it's more from your part of the world
<superfly> corn snakes are popular pets because they are small snakes, constrictors, and very docile
<nlsthzn> and they eat corn
<wedwo-> they eat rats in the corn
<superfly> mice, mostly
<superfly> rats tend to be too big for the corn snakes
<nlsthzn> night all
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<drubin> marcog: inetpro http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/?p=595
<marcog> drubin: cool, i'll take a proper look some time later
<drubin> no worries might be interesting on the whole school topic thing
<marcog> ya i'm keen to look through that pdf
<marcog> just trying to finish progress report then sleep
<drubin> No one said now. I assumed you would already be sleeping. go sleep
<marcog> heh
#ubuntu-za 2010-11-24
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and you other fellas too
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> thats better
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos
<nuvolari> bah, need to get to work
<Kilos> hard werk seun
<Kilos> maar geniet dit
<superfly> Kilos: oom, did you see I've been doing a little more work on my blog?
<Kilos> nope superfly been trying to stretch data. but will go look now quick
<Kilos> Maaz, superfly.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly.blog is http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za
<superfly> no, not that one
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> Kilos: my latest blog entry was "Yay! It works! Need I say more?"
<Kilos> 365?
<superfly> ja
<Kilos> code 365
<Kilos> you got link please
<Kilos> i bit sore to hunt
<Kilos> had a mild attacking of heart yest
<superfly> Kilos: don't worry about it, like I said, all I said in my last blog post was, "Yay! It works! Need I say more?"
<Kilos> ok. what works??
<superfly> Kilos: selecting an image to display
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i was there last week
<superfly> you click on the insert image button, and then the browse button, and then it shows a nice little file browser where you can select your file
<Kilos> i must have it book marked somewhere
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> i hate the picasa add to blogspot
<superfly> the next part is to get file uploading working
<superfly> which shouldn't be too difficult
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> forget playing with the snake and get 365 back on track
<Kilos> i dunno if you told what kind even
<Kilos> just saw a bit with you and wedwo about corn snakes
<superfly> ja, he's a corn snake
<superfly> very relaxed
<Kilos> where you gonna get corn for him
<Kilos> kellogs
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> very healthy and not fattening
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> haha
<superfly> no, they eat mice
<Kilos> now you gotta keep mice too
<Kilos> they stink
<Kilos> you will spend your 365 time cleaning cages
<superfly> no, I buy frozen mice from a pet store
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> thats a new one
<superfly> Kilos: if I had more than about 3 snakes, I'd think about breeding mice myself
<Kilos> snakes eat frozen foods too
<superfly> but it's not worth it for only 1 snake
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> if you like i will catch you a nice big rinkhalls
<Kilos> rinkals
<Kilos> daai dint\
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> daai ding
<superfly> Kilos: no thanks, I'm good with just a corn snake for now
<superfly> "rinkhals"
<Kilos> ja daai ding wat spoeg
<Kilos> en eiers eet en skape en honde en hoenders dood byt
<Kilos> lo oomkoos 
<oomkoos> good morning Kilos
<oomkoos> how you doing today?
<Kilos> is the oom good this morning
<Kilos> im alive still ty
<oomkoos> well it's getting closer to Friday so i'm starting to get better and better every hour :)
<Kilos> lol great
 * Kilos likes calling someone oom
<nuvolari> whut? today is wednesday??? already?
 * nuvolari gooi 'n vloermoer
<Kilos> you too busy nuvolari 
<oomkoos> lol
<Kilos> nuvolari,  kry n appie
<Kilos> you mustnt overdo it
<nuvolari> Kilos: die probleem is ek *is* die appie
<Kilos> eish. been there done that
<nlsthzn> hi all
<maiatoday> hi nlsthzn
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi maiatoday 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: maiatoday hiya :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i used to say hiys first but the today spoiled the effect
<Kilos> hiya
<nlsthzn> what today spoiled it?
<Kilos> the today at the end of maiai
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> maia
<maiatoday> hehe
<maiatoday> nothing is spoiled, just a bit different
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> ok then hiystoday maiatoday 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hiyatoday maiatoday 
<Kilos> my internal torrents are working too good tween head and hands
<Kilos> was told about apt-offline. looks like it might be better than aptoncd
<Kilos> aptoncd still needs to get updates
<Kilos> last aptoncd hit me 400m
<nlsthzn> Kilos: looking to build an offline stash of all applications so you can save your cap?
<Kilos> yip. this lucid not too happy since i messed up with chown  and tumbles had to do a repair for me
<maiatoday> Just a reminder for everybody: the Geeknic is on Sunday. I'll figure out how to set the topic, when I get a chance. We meet at the main gates at kirstenbosch at 10. People can mail me if they need more info.
<Kilos> and i have the maverick cd here burning holes in everything
<nlsthzn> pity ubuntu doesn't have the same set of DVD/CD's like Debian with just about everything on it
<superfly> it has a DVD which has a lot more packages, but yeah, it doesn't have debian's CD set
<nlsthzn> Ubuntu has a DVD?
<Kilos> you can get ubuntu dvds but i dunno if they also want to do updates
<Kilos> lol im too slow
<superfly> nlsthzn: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<superfly> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/10.10/release/
<nlsthzn> ah, additional language packs
<Kilos> Vhata, whats news with you eina's
<Kilos> s/you/your
<Kilos> had my first heart attack yesterday and the nitro pills near took top of head off
<superfly> Kilos: eating too much red meat again?
<superfly> :-P
<superfly> just kidding
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> oO
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> superfly, im O blood group. we supposed to eat lotsa red meat. methinks its from not enough
<superfly> Kilos: yes, but red meat contains the most cholestrol, and it's cholestrol causes heart attacks
<superfly> coupled with lots of salt
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> eat lotsa salt to stop cramps
<Kilos> will be lost if there no salt in the happy hunting grounds
<Kilos> may be better to cyber braai and drink cyber coffee
 * nlsthzn thinks less cyber salt for Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn, whats the food like there
<Kilos> boet complains in saudi
<nlsthzn> pretty good... can find most of the stuff you would find in SA (some shops here with lots of SA products)... so many expats you have lots of different food types to choose from (big american fast food influence in the big cities)
<Kilos> ah
<maiatoday> what was the script one could run to make an iso from a mirror of the repos?
<maiatoday> no worries, found it
<Kilos> hee hee i am sure there must be someone from home affairs that lurks here and hears me winging
<Kilos> my unabridged birth certificate that was supposed to take from 6 to 8 weeks is available
<Kilos> and im sure its less than 2 weeks
<Kilos> \o/
<superfly> eish, I must still phone them about zak_attack's
<superfly> been so busy :-(
<Kilos> they sent you an sms superfly 
<Kilos> send
<superfly> Kilos: ja, I know... I made a mistake on the form, so I need to get that fix
<superfly> *fixed
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> the fly doesnt make mistakes
<Kilos> ah it has to be done with a pen
<Kilos> hehe
<corrie206> superfly: what mistake? my dad registered me under the wrong name. so I had to have a name change done when I was 5weeks old or something.
<Kilos> hi corrie206 
<corrie206> hey Kilos you well?
<Kilos> yes ty corrie206 and you?
<corrie206> Kilos: busy busy
<corrie206> gettting towards end of the year, so everyone, wants everything yesterday
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> corrie206: we need his unabridged birth certificate, and I swapped 2 digits in zak_attack's id number by mistake
<superfly> so it's fine, no problem with his birth cert
<superfly> I just need to phone in and give them the correct ID number
<corrie206> superfly: ah ok
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> corrie206, did your dad register you as corrie205
<superfly> hahaha
<corrie206> bwhahaha!
<corrie206> noooo
<Kilos> sorry. couldnt keep that in
<corrie206> skerp
<maiatoday> hehe like stitch in lilo and stitch= experiment206
<Kilos> corrie was an experiment that turned out larger than planned
<corrie206> hahaha
<corrie206> ok, thats putting some smiles on my face
<corrie206> I was manufactured in a secrect CIA lab, build for World Domination....my only weakness was pancakes.
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<maiatoday> oh no now I wish I had some pancakes to eat
 * Kilos thinks we all have that weakness
<corrie206> maiatoday: had the pancake-itch all bloody day
<Kilos> must be the climate
<Tonberry> pancakes!!!!
<Kilos> see
<Kilos> its a virulent virus
<corrie206> see? its a epidemic!
<Kilos> lol
<maiatoday> intercontinental pan-demic
<Kilos> but such a lekker one
<superfly> golly, corrie206, now you're infecting me!
<corrie206> I'll need to shop this afternoon, think some chicken livers.
<Kilos> yum
<superfly> ok, not hungry any more... liver, ugh
<maiatoday> ag cinnamon and sugar is good enough for me, kameelsuiker
<Kilos> yip
<maiatoday> and maybe a drop of lemon juice
<confluency> Fortunately I grew to like liver spread before I knew it was made from liver. :D
<Kilos> ha ha
<confluency> I don't like liver chunks, though.
<Kilos> me tries something i think is new
<Kilos> curried scrambled eggs
<Kilos> curry needs frying and cooking a while so we frying onions with the curry and some garlic
<corrie206> maiatoday: thats pudding
<Kilos> then when done will do the eggs in it
<sakhi> I have an FTP server with .docx documents and when I download the files with Firefox I am able to read them but when I download using IE I get them as .zip and I cannot read the documents.
<superfly> sakhi: I only have one question: Why are you using IE? :-P
<sakhi> other users refuse to use firefox...I have to make them happy too.
<Kilos> google how to open .docx files with windows
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to open .docx files with windows
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ways to open Office .docx documents" http://www.ghacks.net/2007/12/10/ways-to-open-office-docx-documents/ :: "Download details: Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word ..." http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=941b3470-3ae9-4aee-8f43-c6bb74cd1466 :: "I have windows 7 but I cannot open .docx documents" http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7files/thread/43ac5838-8243-495d-8471-628fc9d65d69 :: "How
<Kilos> good luck sakhi 
<Kilos> when did we get a log bot on here?
<superfly> sakhi: also, you're asking a bunch of linux users a windows question
<Kilos> wheres sakhi  now
<Kilos> sakhi, ^^^ others have had the same prob. maybe theres an answer in above links
<Tonberry> sound more like a broken ftp client in IE than a problem with .docx
<Tonberry>  .docx is the default file format for ms office 2007 and probably onwards
<Kilos> ah maybe they using office 2003
<Tonberry> I have an FTP server with .docx documents and when I download the files with Firefox I am able to read them but when I download using IE I get them as .zip and I cannot read the documents.
<Kilos> does ubuntu open .docx files?
<Tonberry> sounds like the tests were done on the same pc
<Tonberry> so doubtful
<Tonberry> i think open office can
<Kilos> if so he can advise them to use openoffice
<Kilos> methinks you can get it on windows too?
<Tonberry> yes but i doubt the version of office is the problem here
<confluency> sakhi: what do you mean, you get them as .zip?  They're called something.zip, or they're called something.docx but they're zip files?  What happens if you unzip them?
<Tonberry> are non .docx files also downloaded as .zip?
<superfly> aren't docx files zipped like odt files?
<superfly> in that case, no wonder IE is downloading them as zip files, they are zip files
<superfly> it's just that IE is renaming the file to .zip
<Tonberry> seems that they are
<Tonberry> then i stand by broken/stupid ftp client
<confluency> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=docx+zip
<confluency> sakhi: what FTP server?
<confluency> Somehow IE is screwing up the mimetype.  I don't know how IE determines the mimetype of files downloaded through FTP.
<confluency> sakhi: it probably guesses, or uses some kind of file association setting.  I suspect it has to be fixed on the user side.
<confluency> In the meantime, your users should be able to save the files and rename them.
<confluency> IE --
<confluency> Unfortunately all the related problems I've found refer to files downloaded through HTTP, and you can set a mimetype on the server to fix that.  As far as I know, FTP doesn't do server-side mimetypes.
<sakhi> hi sorry... was with the client. I'm using vsftp.
<sakhi> IE -- you right.
<sakhi> FF ++
<nlsthzn> hi all
<superfly> evening nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> superfly: how is it going?
<nlsthzn> so, who else saw the thread on the Ubuntu forum about the possibilty of Ubuntu becoming a rolling release?
 * drubin 
<nlsthzn> any thoughts? I can't see it happening...
<drubin> I see it breaking some things and others being better
<nlsthzn> there are pro's and con's... not sure the pro's outweight the cons tough...
<inetpro> good evening
<nlsthzn> inetpro: hello
<inetpro> nlsthzn: howzit
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. catcha again morrow time
<inetpro> Kilos: heh
<inetpro> jy moeg?
<inetpro> gone
<inetpro> probably afraid that I will keep him up longer :-)
<nlsthzn> all good...
<nlsthzn> and in ZA land?
<inetpro> how do I work out the power capacity needed to run a few computers, photostat machines and other office space basics?
 * inetpro looking into acquiring a small generator for the school
<nlsthzn> I have heard of people using some sort of calculator to work out the max requirements etc. but haven't done it myself and not sure where to get something like that...
<inetpro> eish, everyone else sleeping already?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: this place is way to quiet these days
<inetpro> time to shake things up again :-)
<nlsthzn> Tell me how and I am in :)
<drubin> inetpro: School still having power outs?
<inetpro> drubin: yep, and it's the time of year when big stress is painted on everyones faces
<nlsthzn> but schools about done... why not let everyone go home already
<inetpro> nlsthzn: that's one of the good points raised by some members
<inetpro> fact is that if you keep postponing the issue it will never be acquired
<nlsthzn> well, my daughter was only going to come and visit from the 11th due to school closing the 10th, but they heard now from the 1st nothing happining at school so she coming almost two weeks EARLY!!! so I am chuffed
<inetpro> the other fact is that a power failure is very disruptive
<inetpro> especially when teachers are busy marking stuffs and using spreadsheets to consolidate...
<nlsthzn> all teachers should get laptops with extra long life batteries (i am sure they will aprove)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: schools don't have a lot of money to work with
<nlsthzn> I know... wife is a (ex) teacher form a small school in Mpumalanga... 
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you should include the nick of the user that you're talking with in your posting
<inetpro> that way I will get a ping alert when you talk to me
<inetpro> while I'm busy on something else
<nlsthzn> inetpro: ok... sorry... (almost did it again) :D
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you do know about tab completion?
<nlsthzn> inetpro: yup, first thing I learnt (and it was from this channel)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: ahh, just thought I'll point it out
 * inetpro is trying to multitask even though it's not possible to do that
<nlsthzn> inetpro: Cause your a guy... will stop bugging you then :p
<inetpro> nlsthzn: hehe :-)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: you're welcome to bug me
<inetpro> would have logged off if I didn't want to be disturbed
<drubin> fp
<nlsthzn> drubin: fp?
<wedwo-> inetpro, look at the rating of the appliance (computer, printer w/e), add them all up and the generator must be able to produce about 500 to 1000 wats more than the total
<inetpro> wedwo-: great, that helps. Thanks
<wedwo-> inetpro, the extra wattage requirements are for resistance (in the wiring circuits) and startup surge from appliances
<wedwo-> inetpro, if the computer case doesen't have the wattage printed there you can search the web for specs and find the wattage of the PSU (power supply unit).
<nlsthzn> wedwo-: but even if I have a 850w psu does it mean it will pull that much (or it has the potential to pull that much)?
<wedwo-> inetpro, it has the potential
<wedwo-> nlsthzn, sorry, ^^ was for you
<nlsthzn> wedwo-: np, just asking... seeing as it is for a school I doubt any of them will have any PSU that are to much over the limit needed for the machine (inlike a lot of gaming rigs out there)
<wedwo-> nlsthzn, I believe, being a school, that the greatest potential resistance will be from red tape
<inetpro> wedwo-: red tape?
<inetpro> eish, look at the time
 * inetpro needs sleep
<inetpro> bye
<nlsthzn> wedwo-: always paparwork
<nlsthzn> *paperwork
<wedwo-> inetpro, hehe red tape = rompslomp
<drubin> nlsthzn: http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-is-not-moving-to-rolling-release.html 
<drubin> Maaz: tell tonberry http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-is-not-moving-to-rolling-release.html
<Maaz> drubin: Yessir
<nlsthzn> drubin: Thanks, already saw and even posted the link on the forum thread :)
#ubuntu-za 2010-11-25
 * nlsthzn lurks
<nlsthzn> kthxbai 
<corrie206> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and other early birds
<corrie206> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi corrie206 you're early hey?
<Kilos> yo wet the bed?
 * corrie206 check the bed
<corrie206> *checks
<corrie206> nope
<Kilos> lol
<corrie206> hahah
<Kilos> have a good day buddy
<corrie206> :)
<superfly> morning Kilos
 * superfly wishes he wasn't awake
<Vhata> which crappy microblogging client do all these geeks use that uses a weird recycling symbol to retweet somebody instead of doing a proper native retweet?
<superfly> Vhata: most of them these days, I think.
<Vhata> you'd think they'd be the first to use the open APIs that let you do native retweets?
<Vhata> instead of butchering the other persons tweet and adding shit at the beginning
<superfly> hrm
<superfly> I think my client does a native retweet
<superfly> but that's also only a fairly recent development
<Vhata> the other amusing thing is that the recycling symbol, being unicode, takes up two characters, just as many as 'RT', so it doesn't save any space
<superfly> heh
<sakhi> moonin
<drubin> Vhata: LOL 
<Maaz> drubin: By the way, maiatoday on freenode told me "tell drubin 021 590 5713 or 021 590 5715 this is the office at epping, parcels go there then come to the post office, so they stick there if you have to pay tax" 1 hour, 36 minutes and 34 seconds ago
<Vhata> drubin: wot
<drubin> Vhata: about the recycling symbol taking up same characters as 'RT"
<drubin> maiatoday: Did you see ubuntu-durban hour? not a clue when he is talking about though
<marcog> and we don't even have one in CT yet...
 * marcog wonders if we can turn friday pub lunch into an ubuntu hour
<drubin> friday pub lunch? 
<marcog> at uct, a bunch of CS postgrads go down every week
<marcog> uct pub that is
<marcog> most of the guys are ubuntu users already
<marcog> only problem is technically it's only open to postgrads
<drubin> marcog: I could have sworn I read your name as maia (you have the same colours)
<marcog> but they only kick ppl out when it's overflowing
<marcog> lol!
<marcog> i've done that before with other people :)
<drubin> ye I know about the pub lunch thingy... thought maia was doing pub lunch on fridays
<Kilos> i think i got something missing in lmms. when i hover the mouse over buttons a little white popup window appears but with no info in it. is that not missing something?
<Kilos> i have tried a reinstall to no avail
<Kilos> and i dont know what vst plugins are
<Kilos> are they needed
<Kilos> when i go to http://lmms.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?title=NewManual
<Kilos> it tells me the page has been deleted
<corrie206> Kilos: try http://lmms.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tested_VSTs ?
<Kilos> ty corrie206 i go see
<Kilos> oh thats about the vst plugins and something about using wine too. is lmms not supposed to work without those vst goodies
<Kilos> wine actually leaves a bad taste inna mouth
<Kilos> i crashed karmic with it
<Kilos> the link i gave is supposed to be for the user manual or guide
<Kilos> and the rest is from youtube and i cant go there
<superfly> Kilos: http://lmms.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/0.4:Manual
<Kilos> where or how did you find that superfly ?
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> Kilos: I went to the site
<Kilos> oh i was actually there a while ago and its not a downloadable manual but you gotta open page after page
<Kilos> will see if i can select what i need to get started ty
 * inetpro going to meet corrie206 in a few minutes time to get CDs from maiatoday
<Kilos> ah. there's some life forms stirring in durban
<Kilos> ubuntu hour on the brew
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, wat braai ons vanaand
<Maaz> Kilos kruisstuk biefstuk, so paar skaap tjoppies en dan natuurlik pap en uie met  tamatie sousies
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you kind bot
<Maaz> Kilos: my pleasure
<Kilos> wow long lag today
<Kilos> 12 secs
<Kilos> go durbs
<corrie206> hey everybody
<inetpro> heh corrie206, thanks again for the CDs
<nlsthzn> Hello all
<inetpro> nlsthzn: wb
<nlsthzn> inetpro: Good to be back :) thanks
<corrie206> inetpro: no prob, nice meeting face two face finally :)
<drubin> OMG best game of broken tellifone everP! :)
<drubin> Canonical -> drubin -> maia (via a 2 hour flight) -> corrie206 -> inetpro Ubuntu people rock
<tumbleweed> from #ubuntu-motu: < dholbach> for those of you who are totally new to Ubuntu development, I'll start my videocast with an introduction to ubuntu development in a few minutes: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-development-with-daniel-holbach
 * tumbleweed goes back into hiding
<marcog> tumbleweed: the best way to hide is to not come out from hiding :)
<drubin> lol
<inetpro> drubin: we had a mini ubuntu hour of our own at mcdonalds of all places :-)
<tumbleweed> marcog: I'm in the free state on GPRS, it works well enough
<drubin> tumbleweed: lol
<nlsthzn> tumbleweed: Will the stream be available offline afterwards (at work now)?
<tumbleweed>  /quit
<inetpro> and I can confirm that corrie206 has big shoes 
<marcog> tumbleweed: but then people like Sigh and Kev bug you to do things you dont want to / cant do :)
<corrie206> inetpro: that seabird phone looks awesome!
<corrie206> drubin: haha :)
<inetpro> corrie206: for sure!
<inetpro> wish that phone was available already
<corrie206> inetpro: hehe, leave my shoes alone
 * inetpro lol
<nlsthzn> :/
<nuvolari> morning everyone
<nuvolari> almost tomorrow morning :P
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: Top of the morning to you ;)
<charlvn> nuvolari: which timezone are you in?! :)
<drubin> charlvn: durban
<charlvn> drubin: ah ok that explains everything. where the grass grows green, day and night seem to run into one ;)
<drubin> Vhata: How are you feeling? Are you ok... as ok as can be given the situation?
 * nlsthzn does not know what is wrong with Vhata but hopes he will be OK!
<charlvn> nlsthzn: http://twitter.com/#!/vhata
<nlsthzn> charlvn: Cheers...
<nlsthzn> wow, poor guy :(
<charlvn> having had an operation myself recently i have the fullest sympathy!
<charlvn> Morganvd: do you know smikobus?
<nuvolari> charlvn: the overworked timezone :P
<charlvn> nuvolari: ah that one, i think i travelled to it before ;)
<nlsthzn> I'm stuck in it :/
<Kilos> night all
<tumbleweed> marcog: it doesn't bug me if I'm not around to be bugged
<nuvolari> fp
<nlsthzn> fp?
<nuvolari> Maaz: fp
<Maaz> nuvolari: fp is First Post
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> but slow on my side
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: the first post of the day, after midnight
<nuvolari> (according to SAST)
<nlsthzn> sp
<nlsthzn> ;)
<nlsthzn> k thanks...
<nlsthzn> already past 2 here...
#ubuntu-za 2010-11-26
<nlsthzn> well I am off for an 8 hour bus trip to a neigbouring country to sleep in a tent, go on a yacht trip for 5 hours before driving 8 hours back... hope its fun... catch you all in a few :)
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari corrie206  and all you others
<corrie206> morning
<corrie206> hi Kilos , are your tab completing my name? cause when you mention me, its not highlighted?
<Kilos> yip corrie206 
<Kilos> i try use all shorts cut i can
<Kilos> lazy fingers you know
<corrie206> oh, strange that its not highlighted then. pft. :)
<Kilos> you on xchat
<corrie206> no irssi
<Kilos> ah
<corrie206> commandline ftw
<corrie206> other mentions of my name get highlighted
<Kilos> lol. too much thinking. maybe i got a bug here. corrie206
<Kilos> no tab complete there
<corrie206> ja Kilos , its all your fault , you broke it! :P haha. naw dont worry about it.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i like to be undercover
<corrie206> i like to be, "under the covers" if you know what I mean... *nudgenudge*
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> corrie206: why is your Kilos post not highlighted? 
<inetpro> corrie206: It should be and it does not look like it's Kilos' fault
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> by you too?
<inetpro> Kilos: nee myne werk mooi
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ja hy het gese ek het syne gebreuk
<Kilos> breek
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> gebreuk klink ook reg :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> sy irssi het 'n breuk gekry
<Kilos> en die vlieg ook nie hier vandag nie
<Kilos> superdoom het gewen
<inetpro> Kilos: eish
<Kilos> en Vhata innie hospitaal ek dink
<Kilos> sonder gal blaas
<Kilos> niks meer vetterige kos nie
<Kilos> als wat lekker is het vet in
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: you still ok at least?
<Kilos> yes ty i am good
<inetpro> Kilos: what was that about a heart attack?
<Kilos> eish no remind me of that
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> was that serious?
<Kilos> thought i was going to the happy hunting grounds
<Kilos> i hope not i still got a lot of living and loving to do
<Kilos> inetpro, can you just look at apt-offline for me and see if that can get all the first updates as well then i can ask one of the guys that works at a varsity to make me one and post it to me
<corrie206> inetpro: morning, yours is highlighted, but not when Kilos mentions me, weird?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i be a secret agent man
 * inetpro loves this tweet from Trevor Noah A town in South Africa tweets so much that they named their town after twitter! Crazy. ;) http://twitpic.com/3857cc 
<inetpro> at https://twitter.com/Trevornoah/status/5566610597220352
<corrie206> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: I've never used apt-offline so I can not tell whether that is your solution
<Kilos> ok ty
 * inetpro off to go do some work
<corrie206> Kilos: you looking for repos?
<Kilos> corrie206, i actually need all the first updates for maverick and the packages i use.
<Kilos> data very tight to do the updates
<Kilos> i have the live cd
<Kilos> i just dont know if the updates are available if you like offline
<Kilos> here's the lady that will know
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<corrie206> why the "first" updates?
<maiatoday> what will I know?
<corrie206> Kilos: I'd suggest apt-mirror rather?
<Kilos> because i dont have the data to do it online corrie206 
<corrie206> Kilos: apt-mirror creates a mirror of the repos, i think thats what walterl used for you earlier the year
<Kilos> about getting the first updates and other packages to use to an offline kinda pc maiatoday 
<Kilos> yeah corrie206 its those first updates that will kill me
<corrie206> Kilos: first updates? why not the latest? with apt-mirror someone can mirror to a external HDD if you want?
<Kilos> i mean when you install you gotta do the updates to get all working right
<corrie206> well, "first" updates = updates, but I understand now what you mean, almost done with my mirror at work
<corrie206> 8am, I;'m late! crap
<MPD> heh
<Kilos> hi MPD 
<MPD> hi
<MPD> using 3G for like the first time ever, without an issue
<MPD> of course I am at UNISA in PTA and there is a 2000m high concrete tower right next to the building
<MPD> it is keeping my coffee warm (the tower)
<Kilos> lol
<MPD> I only have about 20MB of data left though and no idea what the number of the sim is
<Kilos> eish
<MPD> now I could put it in my phone and check, but that is a hassle
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats life
<nuvolari> mornings
<nuvolari> off to the work's partry
<nuvolari> see you tomorrow :>
<Kilos> lo nuvolari gaan dit goed
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> lol
<sakhi> moonin
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> geniet jou
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<nuvolari> ek sal dankie oom!
<nuvolari> matigheid voor oë :P
<nuvolari> ok tjirz
<Kilos> cheers
<corrie206> ah ha... no meeting when I thought I had a meeting...
<Kilos> thinking bad for the brain
<Kilos> google linux multimedia studio downloads
<Kilos> coffee on
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twit
<Kilos> me thought maaz was lagging bad
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Tonberry> now we only need a real coffee machine with irc support
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and a waiter
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> he is slow today and yesterday
<Kilos> Maaz, are you sick?
<maiatoday> Tonberry: do you think you'll make the geeknic on Sunday? Do you need a lift?
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Tonberry> maiatoday im 500km from stellenbosch so no
<Tonberry> i cant make it
<Tonberry> but thanks for asking
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<maiatoday> ok that's the internet for you, I last saw you closer so in my mind  you haven't moved hehe
 * inetpro just did something very crazy this morning
<inetpro> got me wife a nice shiny new Acer Aspire One Happy
<inetpro> and just tested with a shiny new kubuntu 10.10
<inetpro> it is so cool!
 * corrie206 wishes he was married to inetpro .... oh wait
<inetpro> hehe
<inetpro> corrie206: this thing is awesome
<inetpro> and I'm wondering what she will say about it
<inetpro> she has no idea at this stage
<inetpro> BTW I hate this RICA thing!
<corrie206> black? looks great, inetpro same, I dont see the use for people on contract phones
<inetpro> I went to go purchase a prepaid vc card this morning and didn't have POR with me
<inetpro> corrie206: I bought the purple one for her at Incredible corr... 
<inetpro> oops Incredible Connection
<corrie206> hehe, ok
<corrie206> happy purple?!
<inetpro> so I guess I'll have to wait for tomorrow before I can test 3g on this new device
<inetpro> corrie206: it's jacaranda purple
<inetpro> actually quite nice
<corrie206> looks like it
<superfly> inetpro: did it come with linux or windows?
<inetpro> superfly: some crappy windows 7 thing or so
<inetpro> superfly: it asked me to tick some crappy license agreement so I decided to just take a snapshot which I will modify to say NO
<superfly> inetpro: gonna try get your money back for it?
<inetpro> and I inserted my kubuntu usb and restarted
<inetpro> superfly: actually I didn't even think of that
<inetpro> should try 
<corrie206> is it worth the effort? 
<inetpro> what's the process even
<inetpro> superfly: what webcam software do you use on kubuntu?
<inetpro> should I just install cheese?
<drubin> inetpro: isn't there kheese?
<inetpro> drubin: hehe
<superfly> inetpro: i don't generally use my webcam
<inetpro> superfly: cheese is working perfectly at least
<inetpro> just thought there might be something else
<inetpro> specifically for kde
<corrie206> Kamera ?
<inetpro> corrie206: that seems more like a set of libraries
<corrie206> inetpro: no idea, it was actually a very bad joke :)
<inetpro> corrie206: eish
<inetpro> corrie206: are you guys jealous or what? :-)
<corrie206> inetpro: haha, no no
<Kilos> home time all of you still at work
<|3o|3> almost...
<|3o|3> 15 more minutes :/
<maiatoday> nope another 17 minutes for me
<|3o|3> :P
<Kilos> well get ready so long
<drubin> maiatoday: has any one else asked for a lift?
<maiatoday> Yeah dewald
<drubin> maiatoday: I am coming but I might drive.
<maiatoday> ok whatever you wanna do, and you don't have to decide now either
<drubin> O really that is awesome
<Kilos> hiya walterl you well?
<Kilos> long time no see
<maiatoday> drubin, looks like 6 people on the fb group and about 3 of which all are present in the fb rsvp
<drubin> maiatoday: I am sure more people will come
<drubin> also like we said bad timming and exams and stuff
<maiatoday> I am actually relieved, it would be a bit intimidating if it were too many
<drubin> are you bring the famdamily?
<maiatoday> Kai and maybe one or two of his cousins &/ a friend
<maiatoday> woohoo, the reader accepted my proposal with only minor changes
<drubin> NICE
<drubin> congrats
<maiatoday> it's gonna be a good weekend at this rate
<maiatoday> gotta run now, see everybody later
<inetpro> guten abend
 * inetpro trying to understand how files can be larger when copied to another system
<inetpro> busy copying wifes files to her new netbook
<inetpro> probably the differences between file systems?
<inetpro> thunderbird files on old system 1114896 kb
<inetpro> thunderbird files on new system 1307060 kb and growing
<inetpro> the other reason could be that it's rsync tmp files
<inetpro> while its still copying
<charlvn> inetpro: guten abend herr meyer, wie geht's?
<inetpro> charlvn: besonderes gut danke
<inetpro> charlvn: and you?
 * inetpro is very impressed with kubuntu netbook
<charlvn> inetpro: auch sehr gut
<inetpro> and the wife is also very happy
<Kilos> night all of ya. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2010-11-27
<nuvolari> fp
<nuvolari> 'morning
 * Kilos greets all
<nuvolari> Kilos: hallo oom! Gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> goed dankie en daar
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie dankie oom
<nuvolari> sal net moet probeer oorleef vandag, dis vrek warm!
<Kilos> nee man nuvolari  warm is lekker
<Kilos> jy hoort by die tyd gewoond te wees daaraan
<Kilos> oh die aircon neuk julle op
<nuvolari> Kilos: ja oom, the thing is I don't have an aircon at home, so now it's killing me
<nuvolari> I think my laundry might be dry in 10 minutes tops o.O it's crazy out there
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in durban
<Maaz> Kilos: In Durban, Durban International Airport, South Africa at 11:00 AM SAST on November 27, 2010: 29°C; Humidity: 60%; Wind: NNE at 18 km/h; Conditions: ; Sunrise/set: 6:39 PM SAST/11:29 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 10:06 AM SAST/Waning Gibbous
<Kilos> 29c is lekker weer 
<Kilos> but yes i think aircons make one used to cool weather
<Kilos> and then a nice day is too hot
<Kilos> silence is golden
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos_> night all you netsplitters
<inetpro> good evening ladies and gents
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: hiho
<superfly> inetpro: what you doing up so late? don't you need to be up with the chickens? :-P
<inetpro> superfly: hehe
<superfly> :-D
 * inetpro trying to get the Acer hooked up to the net via a VC K3570-Z modem
<superfly> inetpro: is that a usb modem?
<inetpro> superfly: yep
<inetpro> sadly not picking it up automagically
<superfly> inetpro: you got usb-modeswitch installed?
<inetpro> yep
<superfly> inetpro: did you modprobe or restart since installing it?
<inetpro> have not tried modprobe yet
<inetpro> still reading up again
<inetpro> forgotten all the stuffs needed
<inetpro> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 19d2:1007 ONDA Communication S.p.A.
<superfly> inetpro: a quick google gave me this: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=54615
 * inetpro can't understand how all these modems can be so different
<inetpro> superfly: betavine seem to have something for lucid but not for meerkat
<inetpro> hello world
 * inetpro is now connected with ONDA Communication S.p.A.
<inetpro> on me lucid box
<superfly> maiatoday: is that really you?
<inetpro> speedtest: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1047875957.png
<maiatoday> hi superfly 
<inetpro> hio maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi inetpro 
<maiatoday> did you come right with the cds?
<inetpro> maiatoday: oh yes, thanks a mill
<inetpro> all distributed already
<inetpro> well, just about
<inetpro> yikes, I even got the acer running on the VC K3570-Z
<inetpro> just had to install a few additional dependencies: aptitude install python-twisted-core python-tz python-gnomekeyring python-notify wmctrl network-manager-gnome python-glade2 python-gnome2 python-gudev
<inetpro> and then the .deb files from https://forge.betavine.net/frs/?group_id=76
<inetpro> the beta3 version
<drubin> |3o|3: are you coming tomorrow?
 * inetpro now has a working prepaid VC connection for the road
<drubin> inetpro: It might help to buy data bundles with your prepaid.
<drubin> much cheaper then going solo on prepaid.
<drubin> *111# follow the options
<|3o|3> drubin: Cannot
 * inetpro would love to get a 8ta and a cellc sim just to test
<|3o|3> I have rewrites
<drubin> |3o|3: Good luck!
<|3o|3> thanks
<inetpro> drubin: I bought the VC modem today for R399
<drubin> wow that seems cheaper then normal
<|3o|3> I should actually go to bed so that I can study tommorrow
<drubin> /kick |3o|3 
<inetpro> 100MB every month for 12 months
<|3o|3> Is that the vodacom one?
<inetpro> |3o|3: yep
<drubin> I use my phone as a modem all the time and I never use 100mb
<|3o|3> but like 2G vs 100 mb
<|3o|3> there's just no comparison
<|3o|3> and that was supposed to be a GB :P
<drubin> |3o|3: compare price
<inetpro> I just need something for emergencies
<|3o|3> I suppose
<inetpro> at home have a decent telkom connection even if I hate to admit it
<|3o|3> I have such a crappy connection at University, hey drubin :P
<marcog> inetpro: interesting, to compare you can get 250MB a month for R50 a month
<marcog> *in zurich
<marcog> where everything is 10 times as expensive as here
<drubin> |3o|3: but you pay R250 per gig for that during peek time 
<|3o|3> drubin: only R200... lol
<marcog> wow really?
<marcog> do you guys pay for connections to uct?
<drubin> s/guys/you/
<|3o|3> marcog: not to cs.uct.ac.za
<marcog> drubin: no, i did not mean you you
<|3o|3> Steve had that unblocked, but the rest of the stuff we do do I think
<marcog> |3o|3: and clam?
<marcog> oh not to cs
<|3o|3> marcog: Also, I'm sure that would only be http
<marcog> then get someone to setup proxy for you?
<|3o|3> no ssh tunneling :(
<|3o|3> True...
<drubin> marcog: I know
<marcog> postgrads are uncapped and as long as we don't use 40GB in consecutive months we're safe :)
<marcog> |3o|3: any reason why only cs is unblocked?
<|3o|3> marcog: Steve got them to open it for all the algorithm resources and stuff... Anyways, I'm considering Cell C R41 p/gig Coupled with FNBConnect R0.25 per minute phone calls
<drubin> marcog: 40gigs I don't even use that much
<marcog> drubin: my point exactly
<marcog> we were discussing this a couple weeks ago
<drubin> I wish I had at least 10mb line.
<marcog> is there anyone on campus that legally downloads more than 40gb in consecutive months
<marcog> for academic purposes
<drubin> I can see you mirroring sources and stuff
<marcog> that's done on leg servers
<|3o|3> marcog: a lot of facebook?
<marcog> |3o|3: i don't want to even imagine that!
<maiatoday> night all see some of you tomorrow
<inetpro> fp
#ubuntu-za 2010-11-28
<maiatoday> Hi anybody in here. If you are in ct and on your way to the geeknic,we are at the bottom gate.gate1.
<marcog> maiatoday: i'll be there in about 40 mins
<maiatoday> Ok
<maiatoday> My GPS coordinates are 33.99072°S, 18.43428°E (1273m) (Latitude/Longitude/Accuracy).
<maiatoday> marcog: ^
<marcog> kk
<marcog> can you pm me your number?
<cocooncrash> Maaz: maiatoday++ [ "My GPS coordinates are 33.94385°S, 18.86081°E (1297m)" ]
<cocooncrash> maiatodaytoo: Erm, those coordinates put you in Stellenbosch...
<maiatodaytoo> Weirf
<maiatodaytoo> I checked in dewald's phone too
<maiatodaytoo> My GPS coordinates are 33.99072°S, 18.43428°E (1273m) (Latitude/Longitude/Accuracy).
<maiatodaytoo> Is that better?
<cocooncrash> That looks better.
<cocooncrash> s/Accuracy/Altitude/
<cocooncrash> Well, that puts you on Rhodes Drive outside the gardens.
<cocooncrash> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=-33.99072&mlon=18.43428&zoom=16
<maiatodaytoo> but that is't where we are sitting we are walking around in the conservatory
<cocooncrash> Ah, okay.
<cocooncrash> Maaz: openstreetmap++ [ paths in Kirstenbosch mapped ]
<maiatodaytoo> I think these mountains confuse my gps.
<cocooncrash> Oh, if 1273m is actually the accuracy then yes, it's quite confused.
<maiatodaytoo> Hey this conservatory is close to the street
<maiatodaytoo> It is n't me saying accuracy it is from the gps
<maiatodaytoo> 1.2km out
<cocooncrash> Right
<cocooncrash> That's pretty kak for GPS ;-)
<maiatodaytoo> Yeah sure
<MPD> <maiatodaytoo> 1.2km out
<MPD> maybe you are travelling too close to c?
<cocooncrash> LOL
<linuxboy_> the mountain shouldn't affect it that much
<linuxboy_> is it a cellphone GPS?
<linuxboy_> wow, Kirstenbosch is very well mapped on OSM
<Kilos> hi walterl you ok
<Kilos> ??
<superfly> nope, I don't think so :-P
<Kilos> Vhata_, how you recovering??
<Kilos> lo superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wassup walterl 
<Kilos> he became a lurker now
<Kilos> and the newly wed sleep again
<Kilos> tough in africa'
<cocooncrash> Maaz: ubuntu mirrors
<Maaz> cocooncrash: ubuntu mirrors are http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/, http://ubuntu.saix.net/, http://mirror.is.co.za/, http://ftp.wa.co.za/, http://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/
<marcog> cocooncrash: re openstreetmaps, you can also report things on google maps now so if there's a non-copyrighted map of kirstenbosch gardens they could add it in
<cocooncrash> marcog: Oh, cool
<marcog> this in SA at least, since this month
<marcog> they got new data
 * inetpro_ wondering why I'm so tired
<inetpro> guten abend
<Kilos> lo inetpro  gaan dit goed
<inetpro> Kilos: heh Kilos
<drubin> superfly cocooncrash  we missed you today ;)
<drubin> we missed others too, I just thought you guys were coming for some reason. ;)
<cocooncrash> :)
<superfly> drubin: sorry, we had a very sick little boy
<superfly> we were planning on coming
<drubin> wow shame is he ok?
<superfly> yeah, he'll be fine
<superfly> 24 hour gastroenteritis
<drubin> did you have to put him on a drip?
<superfly> nope, just have to keep him hydrated
<superfly> mrs_fly had it on friday
 * superfly hopes it's not his turn any time soon
<mrs_fly> it was HORRIBLE. 
<mrs_fly> drubin: how did the geeknic go? We were really sorry to miss it (especially for such an unpleasant reason).
<nuvolari> hmm... lol, which is worse? Zak-attack or raging matrics? I know what my answer would be :/
<nuvolari> hello mrs_fly :D
<mrs_fly> nuvolari: hi. And zak_attack is most definitely better than raging matrics, but I'll take raging matrics over horrible gastro.
<nuvolari> hmm, only, the gastro will be away long before the last matrics calm down. methinks :P
<drubin> mrs_fly: It was cool. Pretty nice idea and was small this time around.
<drubin> mrs_fly: Don't sweat it... You had a good reason for not coming. Hope you are ok now
<mrs_fly> drubin: I'm feeling mostly back to normal now. Hopefully Zak will be feeling a lot better tomorrow too. I just wish we could have come because I know Zak would have loved running around Kirstenbosch, and it would have been lovely to see everyone.
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> mrs_fly, superfly: give the big man some lemon juice mixed with water
<inetpro> that sorts out the stomach in doublequick time
<superfly> inetpro: I fear he would spit it out long before it gets to his stomach
<inetpro> superfly: with water it's not all that bad
<inetpro> actually quite refreshing
<drubin> inetpro: I add lemon to all mu water bottles
<superfly> nuvolari: that geek site sucks, actually. full of php+curl errors and images instead of text in various places
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya tomorrow
<nuvolari> superfly: I did see that, but it's more about the idea behind the site. Well, I saw the video first, then the site, which totally sucks compared to the video
<nuvolari> ok, i'm off to bed, cheerz everyone
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-21
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Kilos> good morning superfly maiatoday and everyone else
<maiatoday> morning Kilos
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos, maiatoday 
<Kilos> inetpro, nou het dit lekker gereen
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  gaan dit goed
<maiatoday> hi nuvolari
<nuvolari> Kilos: dit gaan oraait dankie oom! Besig :P
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> see yas later
<Squirm> nuvolari: ?
<andrewlsd> morning ubuntu-ka's
<nuvolari> Squirm: ¿
<Squirm> nuvolari: you play mc right?
<kbmonkey> greets
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<kbmonkey> nuvolari superfly 
<magespawn> howdy kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> has oom kilos been around?
<nuvolari> o/ kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> he's been around earlier
<magespawn> do not know first time in awhile for me
<nuvolari> Squirm: it's been a while, but I did/do
<kbmonkey> think there is a irc meet tonight
<kbmonkey> conflicts with a business meet i have from 5-8
<kbmonkey> so wondering if anyone can fill in the chair?
<magespawn> not sure if I can make it.
<Squirm> nuvolari: which server?
<kbmonkey> o/ nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Squirm: I've never played on a server before
<nuvolari> superfly: do you have java on your mac?
<Squirm> nuvolari: you should come play on a server
<nuvolari> Squirm: pfft, I don't even get time to play it offlin :P
<nuvolari> *offline
<inetpro> .
<nuvolari> ...---...
<highvoltage> you have an emergency, nuvolari?
<nuvolari> ja, kinda :-/ java 7 + ppc mac = headache
<nuvolari> s/headache/impossible/
<superfly> nuvolari: mac? what mac?
<nuvolari> ProductName:Mac OS X Server
<nuvolari> ProductVersion:10.4.11
<nuvolari> nuvolari: ^^
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> superfly: ^^
<superfly> nuvolari: I still don't have a mac
<superfly> but I am pretty sure you can get Java on a Mac
<nuvolari> ooh, my bad :P I read your statement as a question
 * inetpro wbbl
<CutiePea> is this a chat site?
<CutiePea> i bet no-one is actually from south africa
<CutiePea> omg this is pretty pathetic
<tumbleweed> I thought we blocked chatmosphere?
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> you guys really should see this one guy's email on our linux mailing list about ubuntu's sudo being unsecure
<magespawn> howdy all.
<magespawn> howdy  nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hi magespawn :)
<magespawn> what's up?
<nlsthzn> not much... my leave started... as well as my flu :(
<nlsthzn> and with you?
<magespawn> no leave but then again no flu either.
<magespawn> been wrangling with Google sites and apps most of the day.
<magespawn> very frustrating.
<magespawn> wonder what is happening with the meeting tonight?
<magespawn> nlsthzn is the meeting still happening?
<nlsthzn> magespawn, was not aware there is a meeting today to be honest
<nlsthzn> there had been only a few weeks ago
<magespawn> thought it was the third Monday of every month and kbmonkey was here earlier looking for stand in chair.
<nlsthzn> might be... time flies
<magespawn> does not look like it is going to happen though.  I am off, pass my apologies if you are still here nlsthzn.
<Kilos>  Closing Link: 41.16.224.229 (Connection timed out)
<Kilos> * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn and all ya other guys
<Kilos> vodacom still getting worse everyday
<Kilos> grrrr
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos... still giving grief?
<Kilos> yeah worse than ever. i foned them today and after lots of please wait etc got to the data section and they said it has now been reported to the correct section and they will call me
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> they asked me what tower name do i see when i am connected
<Kilos> all i see is vodacom
<Kilos> grrrr
<nlsthzn> silly 
<Kilos> takes like 35 mins to connect to irc
<nlsthzn> oh wow... that isn't good.
<Kilos> no used to be about 1 min
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> and irc is little data as far as over head goes :/
<Kilos> if evolution goes to fetch mail it fails 2 or 3 times then only gets my mail
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hey
<Kilos> you on leave now?
<nlsthzn> yup... first day is almost past and I have flu since last night :'(
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> was gonna rag you last night then connection died
<Kilos> you gonna have to bath again when you get here
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> k... I will do that uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> there its so hot and dry you just wait for your sweat to turn to powder and let the wind blow it away
<nlsthzn> oh, here you are permanently wet in summer
<nlsthzn> the humidity is silly high
<Kilos> from the heat?
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> not like in the desert
<Kilos> there they bath once in summer and not so often in winter
<nlsthzn> we are right on the coast... actually everything is right on the coast
<nlsthzn> sea on one side, desert on the other...
<nlsthzn> in between there is a road and houses :p
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> naandsê oom Kilos en meneer nlsthzn
<Kilos> naand superfly hoe was jou eerste dag?
<superfly> Kilos: 'n bietjie lank, maar rustig
<Kilos> rustig is goed
<superfly> en ek het alreeds iets reggemaak
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dis waarvoor jy daar is
<Kilos> jy maak altyd reg
<Kilos> night all. i go crash
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<nlsthzn> nag Kilos 
<nlsthzn> hi superfly 
<superfly> nlsthzn: how many days till you're in Sunny SA?
<nlsthzn> flying the 29th, landing the 30th :)
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-22
<magespawn> howdy maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi magespawn
<andrewlsd> greetings
<magespawn> howdy andrewlsd 
 * andrewlsd waves to magespawn
<magespawn> maiatoday, i have worked out how to the updates to the wiki, what sort of stuff should be in there?
<maiatoday> do you mean the monthly reports?
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> howdy nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hi magespawn , how are you?
<nlsthzn>         \   ^__^
<nlsthzn>          \  (oo)\_______
<nlsthzn>             (__)\       )\/\
<nlsthzn>                 ||----w |
<nlsthzn>                 ||     ||
<nlsthzn> lol
<magespawn> good and you? what is the picture?
<nlsthzn> Its a cow...
<nlsthzn> from cowsay
<nlsthzn> I set it up to tell me a fortune everytime I open a terminal... 
<nlsthzn> so when I saw it I decided to see how it would look on IRC
<magespawn> what is the fortune today?
<nlsthzn> Klingon function calls do not have    \
<nlsthzn> | 'parameters' -- they have 'arguments' |
<nlsthzn> |                                       |
<nlsthzn> \ -- and they ALWAYS WIN THEM. 
<magespawn> ha nice one.
<nlsthzn> :)
<linuxboy> oops
<superfly> morning
<inetpro> Mzolisto: Welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Mzolisto> inetpro: thanx 
<Kilos> eening superfly and all ya others
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> evening too
<Kilos> lo zeref bakuman nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> hi all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you home yet?
<nlsthzn> home like in SA only the 30th
<bakuman> \o/ hi Oom Kilos
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> anybody want to see if I got my port forwarding working to my "server" - http://2.51.151.54/
<Kilos> whats involved nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> it is just a webpage for my appache server that says it works... but not to worry uncle Kilos , not important enough to waste data on
<Kilos> i can elinks it for you
<Kilos> must i just go see if its there or what?
<nlsthzn> I guess if you really wanted too... but it seems it isn't working so I will fidle with it some more
<Kilos> let me know
<nlsthzn> k
<Kilos> i can see elinks trying to get there on iftop but no connection
<Kilos> it says connection refused nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> thanks
<Kilos> yw
<bakuman> nlsthzn, where you hosting from?
<nlsthzn> i am trying to host from home :p
<bakuman> telkom>
<bakuman> ?
<nlsthzn> UAE :p
<bakuman> what>
<nlsthzn> United Arab Emirates... so no Telkom here
<Kilos> lol
<bakuman> haha
<bakuman> ok
<bakuman> have you turned off the router firewall?
<nlsthzn> I have set up a router and AFAIK I need to enable port forwarding I think... maybe I am doing it wrong
<bakuman> forwarding port 80 of your router to your server pc?
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> internally it works great...
<nlsthzn> even when I specify my external IP all the PC's here gets the page...
<nlsthzn> but it doesn't seem to take requests from outside
<bakuman> firewall?
<bakuman> that was my problem
<nlsthzn> still up...
<bakuman> try turning it off quickly
<bakuman> and when it works, a ddns is usefull, at the monent im hosting from home at ender.no-ip.org
<nlsthzn> ok it is off...
<nlsthzn> http://2.51.151.54/
<nlsthzn> bakuman, ^^
<bakuman> nah, not working
<nlsthzn> odd
<nlsthzn> thanks any case
<bakuman> no prob
<bakuman> cannot ping the ip either
<Kilos> bakuman, you gotta ping in arab
<nlsthzn> ... very strange
<bakuman> i can telnet to port 80 though...
<bakuman> $ telnet 2.51.151.54 80
<bakuman> Trying 2.51.151.54...
<bakuman> Connected to 2.51.151.54.
<bakuman> Escape character is '^]'.
<bakuman> Oom Kilos, moet nou nie jou volks vreemde maniere op my kom uithaal nie :|
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> skuus man
<bakuman> hehe
<nlsthzn> strange
<nlsthzn> bakuman, can you try http://2.51.151.54/index.html
<bakuman> nada
<nlsthzn> k, thanks
<nlsthzn> bakuman, http://nlsthzn.no-ip.org/ perhaps?
<bakuman> nope
<bakuman> doesnt make a difference though, as it just resolves to the IP anyway
<nlsthzn> I am going to try a non standard port, perhaps my ISP is blocking port 80...
<bakuman> ok, ill test
<bakuman> 8080?
<nlsthzn> oh wait... that would mean I have to change which port apache is using... above my pay grade at the moment.. will have to read up first, so that isn't happening tonight then
<nlsthzn> thanks for all the assistance
<bakuman> no nlsthzn 
<bakuman> you still run apache on port 80
<bakuman> just forward it to another port
<bakuman> forward port 8080 from the router to 80 of the server, or something like that
<nlsthzn> k...
<nlsthzn> done
<bakuman> nope http://2.51.151.54:8080/ werk ook nie
<nlsthzn> http://nlsthzn.no-ip.org:13555/
<bakuman> \o/
<bakuman> dit werk
<nlsthzn> yippeeeee
<nlsthzn> simple arabiere 
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> haha
<bakuman> haha
<bakuman> wenner
<nlsthzn> so I wonder if no-ip also has an auto-updater availble to keep the ip current
<Kilos> wat verwag jy van kameel melk drinkers
<bakuman> nlsthzn, ja, dis die punt daarvan, maar jy moet dit activate in jou router
<nlsthzn> oh ok... also there
<bakuman> stel no-ip.org as die ddns en ek dink dit stuur dan die nuutste een
<nlsthzn> oh k, cool
<bakuman> good luck, hoop dit hou aan werk, my doen darm nog
<nlsthzn> hmmm... can't select no-ip
<nlsthzn> only dyndns and one other...
<nlsthzn> strange... perhaps time for a firmware upgrade
<bakuman> good luck
<nlsthzn> thanks... but I have a domain too so I should look into getting a higher up account with one of them any how
<nlsthzn> bakuman, one last test for just nlsthzn.no-ip.org please...
<nlsthzn> oh wait they say wait 5 minutes
<bakuman> yea it works and redirects to the port
<nlsthzn> I have activated a mask now too... will see how it looks in a bit :)
<bakuman> looks like it worked
<bakuman> they do shoe this though: 
<bakuman> Free Dynamic DNS and Port 80
<bakuman> Redirection Provided by No-IP.com
<bakuman> and you have to get a paid account to remove it
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<bakuman> nitre
<nlsthzn> bakuman, cool, thanks... I am getting an account with dyndns now... 
<bakuman> enjoy
<nlsthzn> your assistance was most valuable :)
<bakuman> no prob
<superfly> oh my word, ANOTHER humble bundle!
<nlsthzn> they are making to many too soon...
<nlsthzn> imo
<superfly> yeah, they need to give it a break
<superfly> otherwise people will pay less and less
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> and the games become worst too... should wait and bring  a proper one 
<superfly> uplink is REALLY awesome
<superfly> I was thinking about buying uplink anyways
<superfly> now I get it cheaper than it's normal price
<superfly> Maaz: http://twitter.com/jpaylor/status/139058315392069633
<Maaz> superfly: jpaylor: "Oh cool, another Humble Indie bundle is out. This one includes Uplink, the surprisingly addictive classic hacking game. http://t.co/tfkqQlBO"
<nlsthzn> uplink is cool...
 * nlsthzn goes to spend even more money :p
<superfly> night everyone
<nlsthzn> night
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-23
<sakhi> morning
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> still a few minutes left to ask MArk at #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<nlsthzn> ah, did I miss it :(
<inetpro> nlsthzn: I also missed the intro and the first few minutes
<nlsthzn> inetpro, thanks for the heads up... I should have placed it on a calander or something... 
<inetpro> you can watch him chatting at #ubuntu-classroom
<nlsthzn> yup
<inetpro> nlsthzn: hmm... no question you wanna ask?
<nlsthzn> nope...
<inetpro> and tumbleweed?
<tumbleweed> no, and I wasn't following it until you reminded me
<inetpro> tumbleweed: np ;-)
<inetpro> you can read the rest of it at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/23/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<inetpro> or wait for someone to post it up ncely in a blog
<inetpro> nicely*
<nlsthzn> with comments and rants :p
<zeref> oh Hai :-D
<Kilos> evening superfly and all ya other guys
<Kilos> oh my, i upset peter nel
<Kilos> lo bakuman nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> lol
<bakuman> Kilos \o/
<bakuman> sighs, weet enig iemand hoe om portal 1 te laat werk sonder steam? :(
<nlsthzn> nope... as soon as I put in my orange box steam gets installed :.
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos ...
<bakuman> mine is... unconventional...
 * Kilos apologises for answering the Linkedin mail on our lists, but didnt read everything nicely and thought i was just replying to langjan
<bakuman> tss tss tss, die ouderdom :)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> astrand nê
<bakuman> :D
 * bakuman is onskulding
<Kilos> ja ja
 * bakuman sal mos altyd respekvol wees voor Oom kilos
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<bakuman> (behalwe as Oom Kilos drop is, dan sal hy hom maar tugter)
<nlsthzn> moet die toppies partykeer 'n bietjie gas gee
<bakuman> *dronk
<Kilos> ai shame jou luck is nie goed nie. ek drink nie
<nuvolari> joh, oom Kilos, didn't know you'd know astrand :P
<Kilos> skuus man
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, nice mail...
<nuvolari> ek het daai woord so lanklaas gehoor :P
<Kilos> natuurlik man, astrand is soos parmantig
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: thanks :P had to set the record straight/prevent a list outbreak
<Kilos> astrand=cheeky hey
<nuvolari> Kilos: ja oom, ek dink so
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ek gaan kry jou pos
 * nuvolari became addicted to gmail shortcuts
 * bakuman se gmail werk nie reg op chrome nie
<Kilos> ons sien wat se petertjie nou
<bakuman> i saw the other day that there is a plugin that redirects "mail-to" to your gmail
<Kilos> i wanted to thank him for showing us the error of our ways
<Kilos> ty nuvolari 
<nuvolari> bah, need to go back to school to revise my is/are's :P
<bakuman> lol
<nuvolari> bakuman: wat is fout?
<nuvolari> geen probleem oom Kilos 
<bakuman> sukkel om te connect en mail oop te maak en te stuur, maar werk perfek deur thunderbird
<nuvolari> bakuman: when last did you try?
<nuvolari> works just fine for me :?
<Kilos> has any of you seen kbmonkey. does he still come online
<nuvolari> I guess i'm special :P
<Kilos> bakuman, nuvolari is the google man
<nuvolari> Kilos: he was around the other day
<bakuman> its been happening a while. but i use thunderbird mostly anyway
<nuvolari> Kilos: say what oom? I'm not the google man :P just using it
<Kilos> if he comes on again and i am off please send my regards to him
<nuvolari> Kilos: will do oom
<Kilos> gracias
<bakuman> ek wag nog vir google om die wereld oor te vat, 2012
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> :P hopelik voor die mayan calendar uit sandkorrels hardloop
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nuvolari> ek wonder of google 'n april fool vir daai dag gaan hou. Wanneer sê hulle is die laaste dag?
<bakuman> het julle gecheck that dit sommer automaties attachment in google-docs oopmaak, so jy kort nie enige software om goed oop te maak nie
<nuvolari> bakuman: ya, pretty cool, even having word/excel/pdf favicons for the tabs too
<nuvolari> really kiff
<bakuman> en jy kan n attachment sommer net drag waartoe jy dit will download
<bakuman> dan dl dit vanself
<Kilos> praat jy van gmail bakuman ?
<nuvolari> bakuman: en 'n attachment add as jy 'n mail compose
<bakuman> ja Kilos 
<bakuman> ^oom
<Kilos> gaan jy soontoe vir jou pos?
<Kilos> los die oom man ek sien jou vingers word stomp
<bakuman> meeste van die tyd is ek maar in Thunderbird, maar as ek op n ander pc werk ja
<Kilos> ah
<bakuman> maar gebruik baie google docs vir groep projekte
<Kilos> ok
<bakuman> ons het laas n last minute groep projek gehad. 7 mense, google docs, 1h vir 25 blaaie en mooi afgerond
<Kilos> julle is te slim vir my
<Kilos> evolution doen al my google goed
<Kilos> haai nuvolari 
<nuvolari> bah. But to get new users accustomed to googledocs/sites and to use it properly is a tedious task
<nuvolari> ja oom Kilos?
<Kilos> as jy checkers toe gaan koop n 8ta sim en kyk of hulle syn nie beter is by jou nie
<bakuman> i always copy my final doc to Office to make it look nice
<bakuman> or Latex if it is formal
 * nuvolari wipes away a tear
<Kilos> eish
<Guest7792> hi
 * bakuman fowns @ evolution Oom Kilos 
<Kilos> chatmosphere again
<Kilos> hi Guest7792 
<nuvolari> LaTeX is so great, just a shame it's not used by more people
<Kilos> what wrong with evo bakuman 
<bakuman> yea, and beamer is brilliant for presentations
<nuvolari> Kilos: it's a bit resource intensive
<nuvolari> I think
<bakuman> i just like Thunderbird more
<Kilos> nee man
<bakuman> and new ubuntu uses thunderbird by default
<nuvolari> but for the same reason  prefer to use gmail/googledocs in the browser 
<nuvolari> it's really fast
<nuvolari> and google does the heavy lifting
<bakuman> nuvolari, i have university mails on another acount, so works better for me
<Kilos> ja nuvolari  but install iftop and get a mail with evo and then check data use and then go to gmail and check your data use
<nuvolari> (that's if you use email in the way it was intended to be used. Some people use it as a form of CMS transfer medium :P)
<Kilos> has anyone said hi to Mzolisto 
<nuvolari> I guess you're right oom Kilos, but for office use where bandwidth is not an issue and keeping a lean system, my setup is nice :D
<Kilos> yeah with no cap google is good if it likes you
<bakuman> ai oom Kilos en jou cap probleme
<bakuman> watter ISP is jy oom kilos?
<Kilos> van gister kan ek 3 gebruik
<Kilos> mtn se toring hier is net edge
<Kilos> vodacom is/was hsdpa maar sukkel nou met gprs want dis siek
<Kilos> en het net n 8ta sim gekry om te sien of hulle syn goed is
<Kilos> voda het kwaai versleg laaste 4 maande
<bakuman> 8ta piggy back mtn as ek dit reg het
<Kilos> die foon wys mtn en 8ta maar ek is seker ek was by die toring gewees so amper 6 maande terug toe telkom daar gewerk het en die tegnikus het gese hulle instaleer 3g
<Kilos> so wie weet 
<Kilos> ek sal hulle more bel en hoor of hulle helpdesk beter is as voda sin
<bakuman> hahaha ok
<Kilos> is daar n manier wat jy kan sien hoe finnig n toring is?
<Kilos> vinnig ook
<Kilos> op my sel wys 8ta n driehoek
<Kilos> mtn a G en voda n 3G
<Kilos> ek weet nie waar pas die drie hoekie in nie
<Kilos> met die pint na bo
<bakuman> beste wat ek van weet is maaar n speed test
<bakuman> maar dit vat baie cap
<Kilos> eish
<bakuman> of wel, hoe vinniger die internet is hoe meer cap vat dit, ek dink dit dl volspoed vir n minuut of iets
<Kilos> ek sal hulle bel more en hoor
<Kilos> sjoe
<bakuman> en dan upload volspoed vir n minuut
<bakuman> want jy kannie regtig met n burst sien hoe vinnig jou internet is nie
<Kilos> dis n week se data weg
<Kilos> eina
<bakuman> ander dl maar net en check jou spoed
<bakuman> maar nou ja, haha
 * bakuman lees verder
<Kilos> ek kan sien as die toring siek is net om te kyk hoe lank vat evo om te konnek
<bakuman> haha ok
<Kilos> nuvolari, jy moet vroeg gaan slaap
 * Kilos says night to all of you
<nlsthzn> night all
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker slaap
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<nlsthzn> sweet dreams uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> thanks guys
<bakuman> arg, too late
 * inetpro happy with quasseldroid beta from the market on the Nexus S
<nlsthzn> Night ZA
<inetpro> Goeienag 
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-24
<inetpro> Goeiemôre 
<nlsthzn> Goeie more, Suid Afrika
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> môre nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hi nuvolari :)
<sakhi> mornings
<nlsthzn> morning sakhi 
<inetpro> hmm... how do I see when and why a package was installed
<inetpro> aptitude search winbind
<inetpro> i A winbind                                                - Samba nameservice integration server
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> aptitude why winbind
<inetpro> i   wine1.3 Recommends winbind
<inetpro> but when?
<inetpro> ahh... grep winbind /var/log/dpkg.log
<Kilos> howdy all
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> quite a stir on linkedin hey?
<nlsthzn> You just missed inetpro 's monologue
<Kilos> howyou nlsthzn 
<Kilos> about?
<nlsthzn> I am OK thanks :)
<Kilos> pm me and copy paste please
<nlsthzn> Kilos, some epic tale of winbind being installed for now apparent reason and the search for why
<nlsthzn> <inetpro> hmm... how do I see when and why a package was installed
<nlsthzn> <inetpro> aptitude search winbind
<nlsthzn> <inetpro> i A winbind                                                - Samba nameservice integration server
<nlsthzn> <inetpro> ahh
<nlsthzn> <inetpro> aptitude why winbind
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> <inetpro> i   wine1.3 Recommends winbind
<nlsthzn> <inetpro> but when?
<nlsthzn> <inetpro> ahh... grep winbind /var/log/dpkg.log
<inetpro> heh
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> lol hiya inetpro 
<Kilos> what are you using wine for
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> just now he is accused of spamming us
<Kilos> like poor jan on the lists
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm a bit puzzled by something that is causing my windows password to lock out all the time
 * inetpro thought the culprit must be winbind
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> but I'm not so sure about that anymore
<Kilos> windows does that on its own
<Kilos> often loses things
 * inetpro hates windows user account management
<inetpro> it's so useless and can't even tell what system is causing the lockout
<Kilos> sometimes says incorrect password but after 3 reboots all of a sudden it finds you were right
<Kilos> hence winsucks
<Kilos> inetpro, which password is it actually looking for
<Kilos> methinks you can go in as root by hitting ctrl+alt+delete twice when you see the login screen
<Kilos> or are you working from you ubuntu
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Kilos> wb
<inetpro> Kilos: my domain password gets locked out
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> only thunderbird and firefox proxy authentication ever ask for the password
<inetpro> oh and smb shares that I mount manually
<Kilos> give us a running commentory on how you fix it
<inetpro> but I've eliminated all of them and it still locks out
<nuvolari> o/ oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> o/ oom inetpro 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari voel jy beter vandag
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> noggie oom
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> te veel mense soek my bloed
<Kilos> eish vir wat
<kbmonkey> Kilos more man
<Kilos> kbmonkey, youre alive
<Kilos> hi there
<kbmonkey> i have to apologize to ubuntu-za for completely missing the meeting
<Kilos> aw when was the meeting?
 * Kilos bows my head in shame as well
<kbmonkey> monday
<Kilos> oops
<magespawn> howdy all
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up is ubuntu land today?
<magespawn> is = in
<Kilos> ?
 * nlsthzn is playing Oil Rush and supporting Desura :D
<magespawn> did the meeting happen?
<Kilos> lo |3o|3 
<|3o|3> hey Kilos
<Kilos> kbmonkey, methinks cause you didnt announce the meeting nothing happened
<kbmonkey> I was in the black at the time Kilos :)
<magespawn> Just got mail about the meeting
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> yup, head's spinning from all the activity
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> i didnt get any mail saying there was a meeting
<kbmonkey> well i can't chat long, have to do admin and attorneys and all this busniess stuff
<Kilos> define in the black
<kbmonkey> i miss ubuntu-za# !!
<Kilos> we miss you too
<kbmonkey> offline/not connected
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> fix that usb modem man
<Kilos> flash and reinstall firmware
<kbmonkey> pretty much pumping all money into this venture so for the moment wont even afford 3g airtime lol
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> kbmonkey your own business?
<kbmonkey> myself and 3 friends
<magespawn> what are you doing?
<Kilos> Good luck kbmonkey hope it all works out for you
<kbmonkey> but hey the business will have dsl by next week or 2 so then it will be better :D
<kbmonkey> thanks Kilos i'm sure mary magdalena will watch out for us!
<magespawn> kbmonkey what is the business?
<magespawn> can you say? or is it still under wraps?
<kbmonkey> let me rather tell you when its setup and final magespawn :)
<kbmonkey> have a great linux day all!
<Kilos> go well kbmonkey 
<magespawn> okay cool. i have some experience with businesses so if you need help or something let me know.
<kbmonkey> good to know magespawn, I'll remember that thanks!
<Kilos> ill be back tonight guys
<Kilos> be good
<Reenen> lo all
<superfly> Hi Reenen
<Reenen> any of you guys have android phones?
<nlsthzn> Oil Rush is very pretty... and interesting game play...
 * nlsthzn doesn't have a phone smarter than himself
<Reenen> cause I have one, and bought a bundle that included night owl... so I am looking for an app where I can schedule downloads
 * superfly doesn't have an Android phone
<Kilos> hi drubin_ with a tail
<Kilos> inetpro, did you work a way past the block
<inetpro> Kilos: I think so
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> Reenen: why would you want to download stuff onto your android device?
<Kilos> afternoon superfly 
<Kilos> hi Reenen 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: I found that it's definitely something to do with repeated attempts to read my mailbox via the web
<Kilos> all well there superfly 
<Reenen> inetpro: Cause I have bandwidth?
<superfly> Kilos: nee
<Kilos> inetpro, mails seem to be getting dicey
<Reenen> cap rather
<inetpro> Kilos: while I'm not exactly sure where it's coming from
<Kilos> whats wrong superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: my contract was terminated today
<inetpro> Reenen: set up your phone as a hotspot and schedule downloads via the phone on your PC
<inetpro> superfly: eish! Which contract?
<Kilos> inetpro, boets mail gets hacked regularly and links sent to all his contacts even though he regularly changes his password
<Kilos> superfly, the new job?
<superfly> inetpro: my job
<Reenen> yes... I need a wi-fi enabled pc then
<superfly> Kilos: ja
<Reenen> but I can fire up my wife's laptop I guess
<Reenen> but she doesn't like me using it
<Kilos> what happened superfly if i may ask
<superfly> Kilos: we just weren't working well together
<Reenen> omw...
<Kilos> oh my goodness. sorry to hear that superfly 
<Kilos> what now
<Reenen> superfly: do you have "plans"?
<Reenen> I can hear from our IT division if there are vacancies
<superfly> Reenen: I'm busy looking to see what my options are
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> not sure how this suddenly happened
<inetpro> I have not been using my corporate account on my droid for some time.. in other words had synching disabled
<inetpro> yet, all of a sudden it seems that my phone is the culprit
<inetpro> when I switch off my data I don't get locked out
<inetpro> now sadly I probably won't be able to proove that it's the phone because I have now wiped the corporate account on the phone
<inetpro> that was after having it off for a few hours earlier on and suddenly finding meself locked out again when I switched on the data
<Kilos> goodness
<inetpro> Kilos: now obviously since I have not been using the account it had an old password of mine in the settings
<Kilos> eina
<inetpro> the sad part is that it was not supposed to talk to the server while synch is off
<inetpro> sync*
<Reenen> inetpro: I had a similar issue... though I realized quick enough that my password changed
<Kilos> is that a bug in the fone now thats keeping it connected
<Reenen> and I don't think it was syncing at all
<inetpro> Reenen: well my password has probably changed at least 10 times since I last used it
<Kilos> boet had to remove his emails from his BB as well
<Kilos> inetpro, how come your password changes
<inetpro> Kilos: sucky corporate policy defines that the password should be changed every 40 days or so
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> does it change on its own or do you manually have to change it
<inetpro> Kilos: if you don't change it manually in time it will force you to change or you get locked out
<Reenen> yes,ours I think is 90 days
<inetpro> 90 days is much more reaonable 
<Kilos> eish hack the thing and make it make you an exception
<inetpro> Kilos: ja sure :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> julle is mos slim
<inetpro> Kilos: ja maar ons kan seker nie alles beheer nie
<inetpro> auditors are kind of strict these days
<Kilos> rek net chown bietjie verder
<Kilos> are the auditors it guys?
<inetpro> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> IT
<Kilos> so they wont even know
<inetpro> but they look at the logs every so often
<inetpro> Kilos: look it's good thing to have them auditors around but the timeframe is just to short IMHO
<inetpro> Kilos: on the other hand I would not have picked up the issue if I was not forced to change my password last week
<inetpro> hmm... then again, I'm not sure whether it had anything to do with the actual event
<Kilos> now you know apartheid still exists
<Kilos> keep fone for foninmg
<inetpro> Kilos: that's why I had it disabled 
<inetpro> at some point you have to cut the line between work and play
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> oh and family, of course
<Kilos> is the droid fone linux
<inetpro> Kilos: android
<inetpro> googles version of java
<Kilos> i dunno what os they use
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> so its susseptible to ms bugs
<Kilos> forgot how to spell that word
<Kilos> Maaz, spell susceptible
<Maaz> Kilos: Yes, you *can* spell
<inetpro> Kilos: 1st time I see that :-)
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> yay i been forgetting coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
 * inetpro puts on the real thing
<Kilos> twit bot
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Top shelf behind the calender
<inetpro> let's see who's first
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> btw, google has really shifted a gear these days
<inetpro> g+ getting better and better all the time
<Kilos> nuvolari, seems very happy with google
<Kilos> i got a mail some guy added me to his circle or something but i dunno him
<inetpro> Kilos: that's one of the problems I have with it
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> it becomes very difficult to stay out of it
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<inetpro> heh, my kettle was done at exactly the same time
<Kilos> like who is this guy
<Kilos> Seshachalam Malisetti
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks buddy
<Maaz> inetpro: not at all
<inetpro> and then the other big problem is information overload
<inetpro> to many poeple trying to share to much
<Kilos> as far as i know there is min in my circle so why would some stranger add me to his
<inetpro> twitter is bad but at least it's only a minimum amount of chars at a time
<Kilos> i only went there twice i think in the beginning
<Kilos> i still wanna tweet the piter uys dude
<Kilos> have sent them 2 mails and made 2 calls to helpdesk and tower still stuffed
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... that reminds me
<inetpro> I should follow up about my issue again
<Kilos> if you dont they say oh well he gave up....file 13
<Kilos> i foned again atr 9am this morning and got a natal guy who said he will get the pta guy to fone me back in 30 mins
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> their watches dont even work
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> nuvolari, kon jy darem wegkruip
<Kilos> Maaz, hello
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> zits fine ty
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly you holding things together there?
<superfly> ja
<inetpro> goeienaand sê
<Kilos> naand inetpro 
<Kilos> drubin_, hoe kom dra jy n stert
<Kilos> oh is that reenen guy an oldie here
<superfly> naand inetpro
<Kilos> Mzolisto, you use kubuntu?
<Kilos> hmm another pro lurker
 * nlsthzn couldn't say because he isn't here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ja skelm your nick is grayed out
<Kilos> how you manage that
<nlsthzn> huh
<Kilos> there you back now
<nlsthzn> Kilos, when you set yourself as away then your name gets grayed out
<nlsthzn> /away
<Kilos> ah ty
<inetpro> Kilos: you see, I'm also gone now
<Kilos> its not an auto away thing depending on mouse or kb activity
<nlsthzn> could be set up... 
<Kilos> ja jy ook skelm
<nlsthzn> :)
<superfly> Quassel is supposed to auto-away me when I detach from the coree
<inetpro> Kilos: but when I say /away again I'm back
<Kilos> oh you type it in
<Kilos> what does mine do
<Kilos> w000000t
<nlsthzn> not much
<Kilos> aw i cant come back with /away
<nlsthzn> /back
<Kilos> yoohoooo
<Kilos> ty ty ty
<Kilos> now i can also be skelm
<inetpro> eish, what happened to Kilos?
<inetpro> ahh, he's back
 * inetpro lol
<nlsthzn> hehe
<Kilos> lol im back already man
<Kilos> that looks like an irc thing hey
<inetpro> superfly: I was looking at the quassel posgres db the other day
<Kilos> not just quassel and xchat
<inetpro> quite interesting how they store the data
 * inetpro thought I would quickly extract some data to make some nice irc stats
<inetpro> not so simple
<Kilos> ha ha
<superfly> inetpro: yeah... I wrote a script for the SQLite DB, which should be fairly simple to adapt to PostgreSQL
<inetpro> hmm... I saw that somewhere
<inetpro> now that you mention it
 * inetpro should go look at that again
<inetpro> pisg http://pisg.sourceforge.net/ seems quite nice
<drubin> Kilos: :) dankie
<inetpro> wb drubin
<Kilos> jy welkom
<nlsthzn> o/ drubin 
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight. see you tomorrow
<Kilos> pray for the fly
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-25
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> good morning all of ya
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<inetpro> goeiemore Kilos, and others
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Langjan> Hi kilos, are you there?
<Kilos> hiya Langjan 
<Kilos> busy mailing you too
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Hi my friend, are you well?
<Kilos> yes ty and you
<Langjan> Yes very, by God's grace
<Kilos> thank heavens He helps us through tough times hey
<Langjan> Absolutely. When will be a good time for you to tackle this upgrade with me?
<Kilos> right now if you got time
<nlsthzn> Morning uncle Kilos , Langjan and all...
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Langjan> Hi nlsthzn, are you well? 
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you wanna check me and help with Langjan upgrading to 11.04
<nlsthzn> Langjan, always good, thanks for asking... and yourself?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, he is a bigger uncle than me
<nlsthzn> Kilos, sure... but may I ask why 11.04 and not 11.10?
<nlsthzn> Sorry Oom Langjan 
<Kilos> like 90 or something
<Langjan> kilos, I dont really have the time right now, but if I can do it a step at a time, firstly if I can recover my old mails it will give me a tremendous boost
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> doesnt thunderbird have a backup option
<Kilos> Langjan, tonight is fine too
<Kilos> well nlsthzn you cant upgrade from maverick to 11.10 straight
<Langjan> Please remind me how do I type your name easily, nlsthzn
<Kilos> nl tab Langjan 
<Kilos> thats a stinker without using tab
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> ah... well to be honest I had a horrible upgrade experience or too so if I go for a new distro now it is fresh intalls all the way when possible...
<nlsthzn> but to each his own... perhaps even worth it to wait until the Pangolin lands in April...
<Langjan> nlsthzn, thanks, seems like no sense to go to unproven 11.10 when 11.04 has same lifespan?
<Kilos> ok first we gotta get him to make backups
<nlsthzn> well, 11.04 will be support will end 6 months before 11.10 because they are 6 months appart... but no issues with Natty, it was a good release for me (and it still has classic gnome 2 which 11.10 doesn't)
<Langjan> nlsthzn, according to the site, the 11.04 has the same lifespan as the 11.10, because it's (oh shucks, I forget what they call it, but every .10 version is designed for longer lifespan)
<Kilos> lts 
<nlsthzn> Langjan, every second year a LTS release comes out
<Langjan> Every .04
<Kilos> but thats only with 12.04
<nlsthzn> 11.04 is not LTS
<nlsthzn> 10.04 was as well as 12.04 will be
<Langjan> thats it LTS
<Kilos> last one was lucid i think
<Langjan> Sorry, 11.10 is correct
<Langjan> 11.0Now I'm confused
<Kilos> Langjan, you have unity on your wifes pc hey
<nlsthzn> :) so many numbers and code names :p
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Is unity 11.04?
<nlsthzn> 11.04 Natty Narwhal was the first one to ship with the new Unity interface
<Kilos> yes with the option to use gnome destop interface
<Langjan> Yes its on my wifes pc
 * nlsthzn lurks as uncle Kilos has everything under control :)
<Kilos> do you like it
<Kilos> no nlsthzn 
<Kilos> i know nothing of unity
<nlsthzn> Younateee is awesomeness... but it is just an alternative shell (interface)... behind the scenes it is same old same old
<Langjan> Its fine, it was just the desktop that irritated me when I had it on my system but now I know that the other option is also available
<Kilos> first you must make a backup
<nlsthzn> Langjan, in 11.10 the official fallback is Unity-2D which looks like normal Unity.  There is a gnome fallback which can be installed but it isn't 100% the same as it isn't Gnome 2 now but Gnome 3 (as Gnome 2 has now ended basically)
<Kilos> do you have an external usb drive Langjan 
<Langjan> no kilos
<Kilos> no usb stick either?
<nlsthzn> 11.10 has been a culture shock for many people
<Langjan> yes that I have
<Langjan> 1 gig
<Kilos> hopefully thats big enough
<Langjan> for my e-mails? 
<Kilos> delete everything on it
<Kilos> for a backup
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you use thunderbird hey
<Kilos> how do you make backups
<nlsthzn> I started since 11.04...
 * nlsthzn goes do some google-fu as I never backup e-mail ... I use gmail and all e-mail is always available online
<Kilos> evolution you  click on file and go backup
<Kilos> it backsup all settings and contacts etc
<Kilos> has thunderbird got that option?
<Langjan> Kilos, I would like to start by retrieving my lost e-mails and address books on the old system (my spare hard drive)
<Kilos> Langjan, can you say where and how they are lost
<Kilos> if that drive was formatted then there are tools that recover everything that was on there
<Kilos> but they come in numbers not filenames so you will spend days sorting to see what was picks or mails or music etc
<Langjan> I think they are still in a folder, I have seen it and tried to recover the contents, it shows the sub-folder name setc 
<Kilos> can you try dragging that folder from that drive to your desktop
<Langjan> Normally I would boot on the other drive but let me see if I can access it from here
<Kilos> cant you open them or does it say you havent got permission
<Langjan> I'm trying to find the TBird but am not sure which filesystem it is
<nlsthzn> ... to make a backup of thunderbird later will be easy enough...
<Kilos> but anyway Langjan if you havent gone to your mail site and deleted them there you can get them all by marking them as unread
<Kilos> then your new thunderbird will get them again
<Langjan> I'm referring to mails that have been deleted from the site a long time a go, it 's set to only keep for 14 days 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok lets try find these in that folder
<Kilos> do you save them in a separate folder or how did they get into a folder?
<Kilos> gmail keeps mine forever looks like
<Langjan> as far as I know they  are stored there automatically, home folder?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, does thunderbird have a home folder or is that Langjan s home folder
<Kilos> like places /home/
<Langjan> I'm wasting your time now, let me find those folders then I will get back to you guys
<Kilos> i got lotsa time Langjan 
<Kilos> till i stop breathing
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Langjan, can you still boot into that drive?
<Langjan> Me too, only thing is I don't know when I will stop breathing...Thanks kilos but I don't and it is frustrating me 
<Kilos> no problem my friend
<Langjan> Yes I can, that's why I will prefer to try to get the folders and then get back toy uo
<Kilos> ok boot into it and make a backup of thunderbird
<Langjan> Maybe this evening
<nlsthzn> sorry, busy helping the wife on an art project...
<Kilos> Maaz, google backing up mail with thunderbird on ubuntu maverick
<Maaz> Kilos: "ThunderbirdNewVersion - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion :: "Ubuntu One : Help : Tutorials—Install and setup contacts sync ..." https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-contacts-sync/ :: "Get your Emails back in Thunderbird after Ubuntu upgrade | Nazly ..." http://www.nazly.net/get-your-emails-back-in-thunderbird-after-ubuntu-upgrade/ :: "[ubuntu] Best Backup Met
<nlsthzn> the folder is in /home/user-name/.thunderbird
<Kilos> no probs Langjan mail me when you gonna come on here
<Langjan> ok then some time when we get together, on the weekend?
<nlsthzn> <Unit193> ~/.thunderbird/weird-stuff.default
<nlsthzn> <Unit193> Example: ~/.thunderbird/hs85pi77.default/
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> remember what nlsthzn said now
<Kilos> so the folder is in /home/jan/
<Kilos> might need to do a show all thing there
<Langjan> ok thanks, enjoy the rest of your day
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> lo dLimit 
<dLimit> Kilos how are ya?
<Kilos> good ty and you dLimit 
<Kilos> thanks nlsthzn 
<Kilos> lo zeref 
<nlsthzn> Kilos, I will try and look for more info so we make sure all possibilities are covered
<Kilos> nlsthzn, i think they all got lost when doing an upgrade
<nlsthzn> all the previous e-mails?
<Kilos> he musta had them saved somewhere in thunderbird
<Kilos> they are on his second drive
<nlsthzn> Well if the directory is there then the files should be there...
<Kilos> im not sure which drive has which OS on
<Kilos> yeah
<nlsthzn> also, was he using Thunderbird back then or maybe Evolution?
<Kilos> that last link from maaz might be a similar prob
<Kilos> thunderbird
<Kilos> i think i am the only one using evo
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> Thunderbird is just so much easier to setup
<Kilos> easier than evo?
<nlsthzn> light years...
<nlsthzn> well, for gmail in any case
<nlsthzn> add mail address and password... click on imap...
<nlsthzn> done
<Kilos> i cant use imap
<Kilos> have to use pop
<Kilos> i will try thunderbird one of these days
<nlsthzn> well the same applies for pop...  just choose pop and done
<Kilos> but evo has been good to me
<Kilos> oh you dont need to at :995 and :465
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> all that info is there already...
<nlsthzn> like I said... much easier for us bnoobs
<Kilos> thats nice
<nlsthzn> noobs even
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but its 12 meg or so to get thunderbird
<nlsthzn> problem is... evolution could be that easy too... not sure why don't just go and make it that easy
<nlsthzn> Kilos, not sure... I have been spoiled over here with data
<Kilos> yeah it just needs someone to add the necessary info
<zeref> oh hai guys :-)
<nlsthzn> It looks like Thunderbird queries the servers via the e-mail address to find the info
<nlsthzn> hi zeref 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wb zeref 
<Kilos> you been writing exams
 * Kilos wonders how maia's exams are going
<Kilos> hiya superfly didnt see you lurking there
<zeref> yeah, Kilos, finished yesterday xD
<Kilos> hope they went well laddy
<Kilos> hiya morgs 
<morgs> hi Kilos
<Kilos> later all
<superfly> hi ki
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> anybody here a fundie of python?
<superfly> zeref: I know a little
<zeref> kk
<zeref> umm, i'm currently working on a project using python, was wondering wether qt or wxwidigets?
<zeref> would be a good for a GUI
<superfly> zeref: Qt
<superfly> That's what I've used, and I'm always glad we made the decision to go Qt over wxWidgets
<zeref> so used PyQt?
<zeref> *you
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> nuvolari, yooo hooo
<zeref> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya zeref  ek sukkel
<zeref> o0o0 met?
<Kilos> trying to set up a drive for my sis using maverick
<Kilos> she has vodamail.co.za and i cant find the settings for it
<Kilos> got her a gmail account but she got 100s of mails lying at vodamail
<Kilos> im using evolution
<zeref> o0o0
<Kilos> it works great to gmail only i cant find pop settings for voda
<zeref> not my area i'm afraid
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no prob
<Kilos> you happy exams finished
<zeref> umm, why not just move all emails from voda to gmail?
<zeref> very happy :-D
<Kilos> yay
<zeref> now i can foucs on work and my projects
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i would have to go online to gmail and her vodamail to do that and not gonna waste all that data
<zeref> ahh
<Kilos> will fone vodacom tomorrow and ask then for settings for pc
<Kilos> what work you gonna do
<Kilos> IT yes but where
<zeref> or the Pop3 server use pop3.vodamail.co.za and for the SMTP server setting, use smtp.vodamail.co.za 
<zeref> what bout those?
<zeref> but that is for outlook
<zeref> myb evolution uses the same
<zeref> 1) i'm creating a  tennis game with my homies
<zeref> 2) for work, providing opensource applications/soultions to companies
<Kilos> you gonna go place to place and do installations for clients as well
<Kilos> maybe can supply ubuntu/linux help as well then
<zeref> yebo
<Kilos> i think thats a big thing. most peeps wouldnt know how to get ubuntu going properly and how to fix probs etc
<Kilos> and there are lotsa peeps that hate using winsucks
<Kilos> those settings look good ty. will most likely have to add :995 to pop3 and :465 to smtp
<Kilos> thanks alot i will give it a go
<zeref> kk
<Kilos> sleep tight all of you 
<inetpro> Eish!
 * inetpro is very frustrated
<inetpro> after a safe-upgrade and kernel update I suddenly can no longer get x to start properly
<inetpro> +some nvidia updates 
<inetpro> s/start properly/start/
<inetpro> and I'm way to tired to remember past experiences and where to even start to fix this thing
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-26
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> lurkers as well
<hibana> hello world
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> hows hibana 
 * hibana struggling without a gui again
<Kilos> what happened
<hibana> kernel updates including nvidia stuffs broke it all
<Kilos> eish
<hibana> now I can't even install the new drivers
<Kilos> wow
<hibana> and I even wasted my bandwidth by downloading the latest oneiric iso
<Kilos> i use the default graphics drivers. had too many bad experiences with nvidia and ati drivers after updating
<hibana> after writing the iso to usb and booting up it hangs at some stage
<Kilos> eish
<hibana> now I'm back to try make it work in maverick
<Kilos> eina. thats why i am still on maverick as well
<Kilos> maverick was a good release
 * hibana just wish I could use copy and paste on the cli
<Kilos> lol
<hibana> then again I think I can
<hibana> ahhh...  I just use screen and then I can copy and paste
 * hibana busy struggling with NVIDIA-Linux-x86-290.10
<Kilos> olg graphics card?
<Kilos> old too
<hibana> how can I install linux-restricted-modules?
<Kilos> on cli?
<hibana> linux-restricted-modules is nowhere to be found in the repos
<Kilos> on maverick?
<hibana> the NVIDIA driver requires that
<hibana> Kilos: yep on maverick
<Kilos> im checking synaptic
<hibana> when I run the nvidia installer I get to a point where it says "The distribution-provided pre-install script failed!"
<Kilos> dont see it in synaptic
<Kilos> what does aptitude say
<hibana> Kilos: nope, it's not there
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> Hi ZA
<Kilos> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-restricted-modules"
<Kilos> cant be in the repos
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> how do you install linux-restricted-modules
<tumbleweed> hibana: don't run the nvidia installer, install the nvidia drivers through your package manager
<Kilos> not in repos
<hibana> tumbleweed: hmm.. I read that somewhere before
<hibana> how do I know what to install
<hibana> I had it running perfectly before the upgrade
<hibana> and still have some nvidia packages installed
<tumbleweed> hibana: generally speaking, installing things from the Ubuntu repositories is safe (otherwise the packages wouldn't be in Ubuntu)
<tumbleweed> but installing random stuff you download off the internet. Well, who knows what that'll do
<hibana> tumbleweed: I tend to agree with that
<tumbleweed> uninstalling the nvidia drivers that nvidia provide is nigh impossible, they aren't designed to ever be uninstalled
<hibana> tumbleweed: so where do I start? I have not yet installed the NVIDIA version
<Kilos> hibana, what if you purge and use nouveau drivers
<tumbleweed> hibana: install the nvidia-current package (if you need nvidia proprietory drivers)
<Kilos> hiya tumbleweed you been through this before looks like
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yeah, it crops up every now and then
<hibana> tumbleweed: it is and was installed
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> hibana: and it's not working?
<hibana> tumbleweed: should I try purging all nvidia packages?
<hibana> how do I list installed packages without the description?
<hibana> with aptitude
<hibana> can I use pastebin on the cli?
<Kilos> eish
<hibana> hmm... lunchtime
 * hibana wbb
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> you can browse hey?
 * hibana is back
<Kilos> wow that was quick
<Kilos> can you browse hibana 
<hibana> Kilos: I don't want to waste your time :-)
<Kilos> i asked maaz to google
<Kilos> lol thats all i got is time
<hibana> tumbleweed: is there no pastebin app for the cli?
<Kilos> got 2 links might help you
<hibana> Kilos: I can browse with elinks
<hibana> or links
<hibana> or any of the other textmode browsers
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-edgy-upgrade-common-problems-with-solutions.html
<hibana> yikes, that's long
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/common-problems-and-solutions-for-nvidia-restricted-drivers-after-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-upgrade.html
<Kilos> i dunno how to shorten them
<tumbleweed> hibana: pastebinit
<Kilos> they are old releases though
<hibana> Kilos: no worriess
<hibana> tumbleweed: great, thanks
<tumbleweed> hibana: deleting your xorg.conf should switch you back to nouveau and you should be able to have a working GUI
<tumbleweed> (err, unless the nvidia driver is still getting loadded early in boot.  I never remember how this all works, and don't have any ubuntu machines here with nvidia)
<hibana> tumbleweed: http://pastebin.com/XMAbUmzc
<hibana> those are all my installed nvidia stuffs
<hibana> tumbleweed: let me try removing xorg and rebooting... I doubt that it will work... but I can try
<hibana> but before I go there
<hibana> let me give you my output of lspci
<hibana> http://pastebin.com/LthXF5U3
 * hibana <3 pastebinit
 * hibana wbb
<tumbleweed> hibana: check for anything blacklisting nouveau in /etc/modprobe.d
<hibana> hmm... just got that... hang on
<hibana> tumbleweed: http://pastebin.com/6fpv0bQY
<hibana> tumbleweed: I guess those should not be blacklisted for now?
<tumbleweed> if you want nouveau, then yes
<tumbleweed> and blacklist nvidia instead
<hibana> ahh... but let me try without xorg.conf first
 * hibana wbb
 * hibana just started irssi in a screen session on some remote system
 * hibana wbb
<inetpro> ok I'm back in the GUI but had to use nomodeset
<inetpro> tumbleweed: ^^
<tumbleweed> that presumably makes you happier :)
<inetpro> damn...
<inetpro> but now how the heck do I get the driver running properly
<tumbleweed> what release are you on? what happened?
<inetpro> tumbleweed: maverick
<tumbleweed> so, presumably it was the linux security update 5 days ago that broke your setup?
<inetpro> tumbleweed: very possible
<inetpro> to be honest it all started yesterday evening when I switched my laptop on (after hybernating the previous evening)
<tumbleweed> oh, I thought you said you'd just installed updates?
<inetpro> suddenly my wireless network was dead
<inetpro> so I plugged in the network cable and did a update
<inetpro> then the update installed the latest kernel and a long list of other stuffs
<inetpro> my previous updates were on the 17th according to my logs
<inetpro> what is strange is that I've been working on this thing every day since then
<tumbleweed> I can't see anyone else complaining about similar issues
<inetpro> cat /var/log/dpkg.log | pastebinit -i -  # http://pastebin.com/CKY8LF77
<tumbleweed> nvidia-current 285.05.09-0ubuntu1~maverick~xup1
<tumbleweed> that's not a version in the official repositories
<tumbleweed> are you using some crazy PPA?
<inetpro> tumbleweed: hmm...
<inetpro> let me see
<inetpro> tumbleweed: grep -ih ppa /etc/apt/*/* | egrep -v "^#|^deb-src" | pastebinit -i - # http://pastebin.com/mJjyep53
<inetpro> those are all the ppa's that I use
<tumbleweed> ubuntu-x-swat <- just as I thought
<inetpro> not sure where I got ubuntu-x-swat from
<tumbleweed> there's a package called ppa-purge that can help clean that sort of thing up
<tumbleweed> when yo uare getting something as core as a graphics driver from a PPA, expect occasional breakage
<tumbleweed> kernel updates have massive QA doen before they ship
<tumbleweed> but nobody 's going to check them against drivers in PPAs
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> obviously
 * inetpro running ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<inetpro> tumbleweed: thanks for the help so far
<inetpro> ok, I guess this calls for a renoot?
<inetpro> reboot*
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Eish! 
<Kilos> what now
<inetpro> Inetpro on mobile 
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> Screen still with big white blocks as before 
<Kilos> eina
<inetpro> Need to start with nomodeset 
<tumbleweed> inetpro: you may need to rebuild your initrd
<inetpro> ok... back online with yucky resolution
<inetpro> tumbleweed: how?
<tumbleweed> did you reverse the blacklistings yet?
<inetpro> no 
<tumbleweed> first do that
<tumbleweed> then run update-initramfs -u
<inetpro> hmm... hang on
<inetpro> in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf I have the following
<inetpro> blacklist nouveau
<inetpro> blacklist lbm-nouveau
<inetpro> blacklist nvidia-173
<inetpro> blacklist nvidia-96
<inetpro> tumbleweed: what do you suggest I do?
<tumbleweed> sounds good
<inetpro> should I run  update-initramfs -u ?
<tumbleweed> err, maybe you want to unblacklist the nvidia-* ones first
<inetpro> ahh.. I thought so
<inetpro> ok, hang on
<inetpro> Rebooting 
<inetpro> Eish! No... 
<inetpro> Same thing
<inetpro> tumbleweed: next step?
 * inetpro reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<inetpro> again
<tumbleweed> inetpro: dmesg output, please
<inetpro> # dmesg | pastebinit -i - # http://pastebin.com/JCAG0HuF
<tumbleweed> the nvidia driver never loaded
<tumbleweed> does modprobe nvidia load it?
<tumbleweed> you have a very noisy wireless card :P
<tumbleweed> oh, sorry, nouveau loaded
<inetpro> tumbleweed: true
<tumbleweed> I thought you blacklisted it?
<inetpro> hmm... I have
<tumbleweed> and then regenerated the initramfs, right?
<tumbleweed> it loaded during initramfs execution
<inetpro> tumbleweed: nope, have not done that
<inetpro> hang on
<inetpro> tumbleweed: guess I should reboot again?
<tumbleweed> yes
<inetpro> no, same thing 
<inetpro> # dmesg | pastebinit -i - # http://pastebin.com/J9ic0Vr0
<inetpro> # cat /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc.conf 
<inetpro> alias char-major-195* nvidia
<inetpro> options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=44 NVreg_DeviceFileMode=0660
<inetpro> # cat /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf 
<inetpro> blacklist nouveau
<inetpro> blacklist lbm-nouveau
<inetpro> #blacklist nvidia-173
<inetpro> #blacklist nvidia-96
<tumbleweed> what was the output when you regenerated teh initramfs?
<tumbleweed> (do it again)
<inetpro> # update-initramfs -u
<inetpro> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-31-generic
<inetpro> taht's it
<tumbleweed> hrm, seems right
<inetpro> tumbleweed: you wanna see the verbose output ?
<tumbleweed> sure
<inetpro> http://pastebin.com/JbfE0qqS
<tumbleweed> clearly I'm missing something, but I can't see what
<inetpro> tumbleweed: if we can fix this in the standard ubuntu I'm sure we will have a lot of other happy customers
<tumbleweed> inetpro: it's not a problem in standard ubuntu
<inetpro> I tried the latest version of ubuntu
<inetpro> it does the same thing
<inetpro> I can start with a clean install if you want
<tumbleweed> and then enabled a ppa with the lastest X crack
<tumbleweed> I'm sure the solution to the problem in front of you right now is simple, but I'm afraid that I can't see it
<tumbleweed> maybe a clean install is your easiest way out
<inetpro> I have Ubuntu Oneiric with me on another usb disk
<inetpro> sadly my kubuntu one doesn't work 
<inetpro> ok, let me get that going 
<inetpro> I'll be back after installing quassel-client
<inetpro> time for me to play with unity
<inetpro> I'll call missionX
<inetpro> Starting 
<inetpro> Hmm
<inetpro> Starting installation with nomodeset 
<inetpro> Eish... 
<inetpro> ubiquity takes for ever and then crashes 
<inetpro> I'm stumped! Will have to find something else. 
<tumbleweed> why are you using nomodeset everywhere?
<inetpro> What can I use if otherwise I can not get into the gui? 
<tumbleweed> that sounds like you may have bigger problems
<tumbleweed> nouveau should support that card just fine
<inetpro> I just get a big maze of white blocks on the screen if I don't use nomodeset 
<inetpro> And so do colleagues with the same hardware 
<tumbleweed> from the live CD?
<inetpro> Yep 
<tumbleweed> what hardware?
<inetpro> Mecer
<inetpro> Model: W86CU
<tumbleweed> that looks rather like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/657736
<inetpro> Very similar yes 
<Kilos> eish inetpro this is a stinker hey?
<inetpro> Kilos: I will win it in the end 
<Kilos> its hard to understand how this happens when it was working before
<inetpro> watch this space
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> Kilos: the only problem is that there's other life as well
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro trying to resize my casper-rw loop file
<inetpro> think that is what's killing ubiquity
 * inetpro found http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-create-a-larger-casper-rw-loop-file/
<Kilos> you having this prob on a clean install?
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not even there yet
<inetpro> the installer crashes
<Kilos> maverick as well?
<inetpro> no oneiric but it has nothing to do with the distro or version
<inetpro> I installed some additional stuffs on the live disk
<Kilos> you added stuff to the iso then burned a cd?
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> while running off the live cd I installed stuff
<Kilos> so what additional stuff then?
<inetpro> s/live cd/live usb disk/
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> but clean install will forst format then start to install
<inetpro> like gnome-tweak-* screen, ++
<Kilos> i lost now
<inetpro> Kilos: you can run your OS from a live disk without installing
<Kilos> didnt know you can install stuff then clean install
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> a usb drive is rw
<inetpro> read and write
<Kilos> but dont you first have to mount the drive then do that
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, it's mounted during the boot process
<Kilos> is it if you are running from the live cd?
<Kilos> i had to manually mount from live cd to fix grub
<inetpro> Kilos: yes, while running on the live cd I installed additional stuff
<inetpro> s/cd/usb/
<inetpro> Kilos: the stuff that gets installed on the live disk lives in a file called casper-rw on the CD or the USB 
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> that file is actually just another raw partition
<inetpro> or another ISO in itself
<inetpro> ok the problem with ubiquity crashing was not the size
 * inetpro busy running apt-get upgrade on the bigger live disk
<inetpro> perhaps that will sort it
<inetpro> hmm... this will take a while... now on 30%
<Kilos> sjoe
<nlsthzn> Hi all... seems my first install of Wordpress is now finally working \o/
<superfly> ohi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey superfly :) 
<superfly> I don't know WordPress anymore... I know Drupal better, so these days it's easier and faster to do what I want in Drupal
<nlsthzn> Cool, I don't know any of them... this is my first "server" etc...
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn superfly 
<nlsthzn> Hi again uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> goosie wen jy??
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<Kilos> hibana, ^^
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<nlsthzn> thanks Maaz 
<Kilos> 4 more days nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> \o/
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nlsthzn> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Okay :-)
<Kilos> looks like inetpro has blown up his pc or else gone fishing
<inetpro> eish Kilos
<inetpro> had to fetch kids and have dinner and all kinds of stuff in between
<Kilos> wat gaan aan boetie
<Kilos> lol ok
<inetpro> updates take way to much space
<inetpro> 1GB is not enough these days
<Kilos> are you updating the usb drive?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep and the thing was full again
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> did some cleaning and broke libreoffice
<inetpro> thought I would get away with that
<Kilos> why not install and get it working then use remastersys to burn a dvd of your whole system
<inetpro> but ubiquity wants everything up to date before it will be happy
<Kilos> eish
 * inetpro learned the hard way now
<inetpro> don't let the system learn about new updates
<Kilos> and its all bandwidth lost every time
<inetpro> or it will want them all
<Kilos> thats part of the reason i turned off updates
<inetpro> but Kilos I must say the new ubuntu looks like you can work with it
<Kilos> firefox alone used to kill me
<Kilos> unity?
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> but gimme some time before I tell you that it's nice
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gnome is nice
<Kilos> night all. have a good successful evening and sleep tight
<nlsthzn> Good night ZA
<inetpro> eish... I give up for now with installing ubuntu
<inetpro> ubiquity keeps crashing even after everything is updated
 * inetpro is back on a kubuntu with yucky resolution
<inetpro> am contemplating installing SUSE or something else
<inetpro> or mint
<inetpro> just can't waste to much bandwidth right now
<inetpro> hmm... what's wrong with za.archive.ubuntu.com again?
<Kerbero> no idea
<Kerbero> but i saw that too
<Kerbero> thought it was our network
<inetpro> what other local repos do we have?
<Kerbero> ftp.sun.ac.za
<inetpro> thanks
<Kerbero> np
<Kerbero> ftp.sun is my primary repo
<Kerbero> mirror.ac fallback
<inetpro> can I use variables in the sources.list file?
<inetpro> bad idea to replace all those lines every time you want to change a repo
<Kerbero> copy paste
<Kerbero> gedit -> replace
<Kerbero> lol
<superfly> inetpro: sources.list.mirror, sources.list.sun, etc
<superfly> then just symlink the one you want
<inetpro> superfly: hang on please go slow there
<inetpro> I'm very tired of struggling by now :-(
<inetpro> superfly: please explain that
<superfly> inetpro: create separate files, so that each file contains that particular repo
<inetpro> ahh
<superfly> so, sources.list.sun contains the ftp.sun.ac.za repo
<superfly> then you just create sources.list as a symlink to the particular one you want
<inetpro> I gues the sun repos need to have ftp:// in front?
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> I can't even get to ftp.sun.ac.za
<inetpro> Telkom routing ftl!
<inetpro> HOP 13  146.232.65.10  179.620 ms !X  178.880 ms !X  170.909 ms !X
<inetpro> tumbleweed: now here's something I ddn't get before
<inetpro> http://pastebin.com/91BNrCyE
 * inetpro going to try rebooting again
<inetpro> damn!
<inetpro> now I need to make sure about this
<inetpro> it started without having to do nomodeset
<inetpro> but it was as if I had it set
<inetpro> bad resolution... everything big
<inetpro> now if only tumbleweed was still around
<inetpro> that is after I set the repo to just archive.ubuntu.com
<inetpro> perhaps za.archive may have played a role in messing up my working system?
<inetpro> tumbleweed: my new dmesg >> http://pastebin.com/6rm0NuDE
<inetpro> now where do I find linux-source-2.6.35-31-generic 
<inetpro> for maverick
<superfly> inetpro: did you try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/657736/comments/45 ?
<inetpro> superfly: where do I find the Additional Drivers feature? 
<superfly> inetpro: Kubuntu? K menu -> Applications -> System -> Additional Drivers
<inetpro> superfly: ahh... 
<inetpro> doing that now
<inetpro> superfly: no
<inetpro> it found two drivers, NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver and Software modem
<inetpro> both are perfectly installed and currently in use
<inetpro> but I noticed something else
<inetpro> on that same menu I see NVIDIA X server settings
<inetpro> when I open that I get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<superfly> inetpro: try that
<inetpro> have now run that with 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' and am about to restart
<inetpro> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<inetpro> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<inetpro> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<inetpro> walla!
<inetpro> or rather VOILLA!
<superfly> ja, was about to say so
<inetpro> UNBELIEVALBLE! That I had to struggle like this
<inetpro> tumbleweed, superfly: Thanks for all your help
<superfly> np
 * hibana going in deep sleep mode again
<Kerbero> Symmetria: mirror.ac.za seems down
<inetpro> Kerbero: hmm... we need to teach Maaz the email address for the NOC at Tenet
<Kerbero>  hehe
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> but symmetria said he will still have access to mirror
<inetpro> sure, but he's not been very accessible lately
<Kerbero> true that
<inetpro> good night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2011-11-27
<inetpro> Maaz: tenet
<Maaz> The Tertiary Education and Research Network (TENET) hosts amongst others the country mirror of the ubuntu archives. The network operations center (NOC) can be reached via email at noc@tenet.ac.za. Website: http://www.tenet.ac.za/
<inetpro> Kerbero: ^^
<Kerbero> ahh
<Kerbero> nice
<Kerbero> so are you going to email them?
<inetpro> hmm... perhaps I should, ok
<Kerbero> ok
<inetpro> Kerbero: is it still out of synch?
<Kerbero> it is dead
<Kerbero> can wget mirror.ac.za
<Kerbero> *can't
<Kerbero> neither ubuntu.mirror.ac.za
<Kerbero> and also not ping
<inetpro> hmm... same here
<inetpro> Kerbero: ok, I've mailed them. lets hope that at least my message will reach them
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> thanx
<Kerbero> interesting that nothing came through on ren-news about it
<inetpro> Kerbero: what network do you use?
<Kerbero> sun
<Kerbero> sunet
<Kerbero> :P
<inetpro> ok
<Kerbero> stellebosch uni
<Kerbero> theoretically i should have a gigabit per second connection to mirror.ac.za
<Kerbero> in practice it is more like 0.5mbps though
<Kerbero> get 10mbps to ftp.sun
<inetpro> yikes, from a Telkom FLLA WDCMA network I can not even reach ac.za
<Kerbero> so i can't really complain
<inetpro> hmm... I'm lying
<inetpro> I can go to http://www.ac.za/
<Kerbero> well, www.sun.ac.za should be up
<inetpro> yeah I can go there also
<Kerbero> if mirror is still dead by tomorrow afternoon i'll send a mail to ren-news
<Squirm> hey guys
<Squirm> is there something wrong with mirror.ac.za?
<tumbleweed> looks like it
<Squirm> bleh
<Squirm> k
<Squirm> just downloaded the packages I need off packages.debian.org, so no worries
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, het jy gewen?
<superfly> hi Kilos, inetpro
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> superfly: pong
<superfly> tumbleweed: know anything about pppd?
<tumbleweed> a little
<superfly> having an issue connecting using my HSDPA modem... it works in KPPP (that's how I'm connected at the moment) but using the CLI (pon and friends), I just get disconnected
<tumbleweed> immediatly?
<superfly> tumbleweed: when I'm connected using KPPP: http://pastebin.com/KZz08yZ3
<superfly> yes
<superfly> and this is using "pon hsdpa": http://pastebin.com/81Wi60hv
<superfly> tumbleweed: this is my ppp/peers file http://pastebin.com/VcpzBtu2
<superfly> and my chatscript, which mirrors what KPPP is doing: http://pastebin.com/9jQAjFA3
 * tumbleweed returns from the kitchen with a cup of coffee
<superfly> :-) good idea
<tumbleweed> try novj
<tumbleweed> also, internetvpn is gone
<tumbleweed> you want to use internet, or unrestricted (which requires signing paper)
<superfly> right
<superfly> let's just try that
<tumbleweed> superfly: I seem to recall you wanting to get a package into Ubuntu. This is a reminder to do something :) (although I assume you have other priorities right now...)
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah...
<superfly> tumbleweed: BRILLIANT!
<superfly> it was "internetvpn"
<tumbleweed> :)
<superfly> yay, we all has internets now
<superfly> the wife is pleased
<tumbleweed> heh
<inetpro> Kilos; yes I won the race but I'll have to tell you later 
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> im making onion puffs so be back later
<inetpro> Kilos: I be back
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<inetpro> how's uncle Kilos?
<Kilos> had a bad ubuntu day
<inetpro> eish, why?
<Kilos> booted early to initramfs$
<Kilos> tried following what i used last with live cd then mounting sda1
<Kilos> everytime i tried to mount pc hung
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> swopped drives and put 20g as master and tried to get onto the 80g and could see everything but when trying to mount anything pc hung
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: what was the mount command you used?
<Kilos> in the end at 5 pm it booted to grub menu and did a revovery and now its working
<Kilos>   sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<Kilos> had already tried the recovery 10 times or more so dunno why it worked in the end 
<Kilos> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<inetpro> I guess it was to early in the boot process
 * inetpro wonders why that would happen
<Kilos> i tried to  go ctrl+alt=f2 but also got to initramfs
<Kilos> im lost because now its perfect and reboots fine
<Kilos> murphy visiting again
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> you seem to have very interesting challenges
<Kilos> i tried to do boot-repair from live cd but all it did was waste a couple meg data
<Kilos> thats why i tried tou mount sda1 to install grub again
<Kilos> yeah weird
<Kilos> but the thing would boot to grub menu fine and from there crash
<Kilos> so inetpro how did you sort your prob
<inetpro> Kilos: actually I still need to figure out exactly each step of the way on a new installation but I think my biggest problem started with an inconsistent update
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: after changing my repositories to the international servers and did 'aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`' I got some nvidia stuff fixed which I don't quite understand at this stage
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> will have to repeat this on a fresh install and see from there
<inetpro> and then I would like to address the big fat white blocks on a live disk
<inetpro> but let me go have dinner... wbb
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> groete tuis daar
<Kilos> i gonna reboot to see if murphy came back
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hopefully
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> all good
<superfly> drubin, tumbleweed: I think I know why we're getting so much spam... it's the OpenID module. There seems to be some unknown security vulnerability where bots can register and login without needing to complete the captcha or anything else... I had it enabled on another site, and as soon as I disabled the OpenID module, the spam almost disappeared
<nlsthzn> Hi all :)
<superfly> yo nlsthzn
<tumbleweed> ah. The spam I get on my blog isn't from people logging in, but commenting anonymously
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<superfly> I've got that turned off on ubuntu-za
<tumbleweed> superfly: how about limiting the openid providers to launchpad.net L
<tumbleweed> s/L/?l
<tumbleweed> grr
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> s,l,/,
<superfly> I am not sure if the OpenID module supports that, but I'll have a look
<tumbleweed> superfly: I swear I've seen ubuntu drupal sites that just have a login button, that takes youstraight to ubuntu singlesignon
<superfly> hrm
<tumbleweed> there's http://91.189.93.73/ but it's drupal 7 (and I think the openid module was hacked to death, to expose certain LP groups to that site)
<superfly> if you can point one out to me, I'll have a look at what they do and see if I can replicated it
<superfly> *replicate
<superfly> ah
<Kilos> guys is it not wise to give spammers a taste of their own medicine
<Kilos> i wanna hear what sugarplum does
 * tumbleweed must totally upgrade soda to squeeze :/
<Kilos> the write up makes it look like a spammers nightmare
<Kilos> lo Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi kilos hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Langjan> goed dankie, just disappointed in my 11.04
<tumbleweed> superfly: I can't log in via openid without filling out the captcha
<Kilos> there is a way to make it go gnome again
<superfly> hi hi Langjan
<Kilos> nlsthzn, can you tell Langjan how to make unity go back to gnome please
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah, but I think there's a URL that the spam bots craft to allow them to log in
<Langjan> no, its not that
<Kilos> oh what now
<Langjan> I have it right  on classic
<Kilos> ok and?
<zeref> hurrrrmmm
<Kilos> lo zeref 
<zeref> lo Kilos 
<Langjan> it is not installing ubuntu software, says "available from "universe" source, option is "use this source" then it goes dead  
<nlsthzn> going to Abu Dhabi tomorrow to stay one night then we fly :)
<Kilos> yay nlsthzn 
<Langjan> Tried to install xchat, Xsane scan, grmaps genealogy, all the same result 
<Kilos> Langjan, you can choose a different repo
<Langjan> nlsthzn,  sounds great
<nlsthzn> :) 
<Langjan> whats a repo?
<nlsthzn> so I won't be online for about a month :/
<Kilos> if your software centre is thew same as mavericks then you go 
<Kilos> repo is a site with all the packages
<tumbleweed> superfly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal
 * inetpro ..
<Langjan> Is this the link for repo info?
<Kilos> Langjan, you go edit and software sources
<Langjan> ok is that all? I have to restart to boot on the 1104 drive 
<Kilos> i use http://ftp.sun.ac.za
<Kilos> when you see the block
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> download from
<superfly> tumbleweed: yeah, I saw that... only for Drupal 5 though
<Kilos> then tick on the triangle by south africa
<Kilos> and you can choose between all the sa sites
<tumbleweed> superfly: there's a bronch for 6.x for drupal-openid
<tumbleweed> and drupal-launchpad
<superfly> ah, ok
<Langjan> are tumbleweed  and drupal on the same topic?  
<drubin> superfly: Cool
<tumbleweed> Langjan: the topic is spam on ubuntu-za.org
<Langjan> ok thanks
<inetpro> bye nls[tab]
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nou reen dit lekker hier
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pjdelport> regarding the mirror.ac.za downtime, i filed the following ticket: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=18911
<pjdelport> if anyone wants to follow up
<Kerbero> one needs a login to see that
<Kerbero> ahh lounchpad login works
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-19
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos good morning!
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> good morning all
<Kilos> power going off soon for the day
<Kilos> and wednesday
<Kilos> sigh
 * Kilos will be back when PTA electricity peeps turn the juice on again. will die any minute now
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> take care all of you
<jrgns> morning all
<superfly> morning jrgns
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> Have major lag , adsl router broken so are on webchat on the work's pc
<superfly> morning mazal
<Vince-0> SSUUUP
<mazal> Does someone know if there is a cli command that will give me a list of all users on my ubuntu server ?
<Vince-0> cat /etc/passwd ?
<mazal> Ok that works , but looks a bit unneat with the home folder added and the /bin/bash also added
<mazal> I would like a list that just shows the username and real name. It's for an inspection report
<mazal> And it's about 300 users. So don't really have the time to edit out things that is not neccesary
<superfly> mazal: that's why we have scripts
<superfly> mazal: here's a starting point: cut -d : -f 1,5 --output-delimiter=", "  /etc/passwd
 * mazal can't script
<mazal> too blonde
<superfly> mazal: command line tools with a bit of bash glue is how it goes... and it's really simple
<superfly> mazal: if you're admin'ing an ubuntu server you *need* to know this stuff
<mazal> Thanx superfly , that command works perfect
<mazal> Ja , but if nobody teach me , how will I know and learn
<superfly> mazal: like most other sysadmins, you teach yourself
<superfly> mazal: you have access to the internet, not so?
<mazal> Sometimes yes
<Squirm2> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> mazal: then make use of the opportunities presented to you
<mazal> Now I feel sorry that I dared to come ask for help
<superfly> mazal: don't feel sorry, but don't depend on others to teach you... I'd never have my current job if I didn't make a point of teaching myself
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm2!
<Squirm2> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Squirm2: Okay :-)
<Squirm2> hi Vince-0 
<superfly> yo Squirm2 and Vince-0
<Squirm2> hi there superfly 
<Vince-0_> haai
<Squirm2> lol
<Squirm2> mazal: people are here to help(I help where i can), google ftw though :)
<Squirm2> I try and make these rooms my last resort ^^ But I do end up coming here for help
<Squirm2> ...or not
 * Squirm2 falls asleep
<Kilos> greetings fello buntu peeps and others
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> and the fly too
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<Kilos> yay not everyone asleep
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> all good superfly ?
<superfly> yup!
<Superhuman> nuvolari: you got your ingress sorted?
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hi Superhuman nuvolari 
<Superhuman> hey Kilos
<Kilos> i have my 12.10 official dvds. so more to play with
<Kilos> just hope the server one is 32bit
<Kilos> hey Banlam 
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> sup?
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> days are so long without power
<Squirm> you can see who is technologically dependant
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have also spent weeks at a time in the bush with the only technology using gunpowder
<nuvolari> Superhuman: not yet :-/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> chair tonight hey
<nuvolari> jip, is reg oom Kilos 
<Superhuman> awaiting invite?
<Kilos> Superhuman, please join us here at 19.30 tonight
<nuvolari> Superhuman: yeah
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hoi nuvolari 
<psyatw> and others
<nuvolari> hi psyatw 
<Squirm> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> this iptables with the masquerading thing is super slow with lotsa packet errors
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Monthly meeting tonight guys and gals. Please make an effort to attend
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Monthly meeting tonight guys and gals. Please make an effort to attend
<Kilos> ill be back shortly. just want to use modem on other pc for updates
<Vince-0> what time is the meet?
<inetpro> Vince-0: 19:30
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos please note as mentioned last month I won't be at the meeting 
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> hi everyone
<Vince-0> haai!
<Vince-0> gonna use my androIRC client
<meesterarend> hi all
<magespawn> hi meesterarend
<magespawn> Vince-0: i found andchat to be nice too
<magespawn> i am now using quasseldroid
<Vince-0> gonna be out and about
<Kilos> aw inetpro wassup oom?
<Kilos> weird and wonderful things here
<inetpro> Kilos: goed dankie en self?
<Kilos> one pc connects with 3g other one not
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> net bietjie warm vandag
<Kilos> son bak as jy onkruid uitgrou
<Vince-0> Andchat whoot
<Vince-0_> Whoami
<Vince-0> Androchat and Swype
<Vince-0> At least has arrow keys
<Vince-0> Be back later
<Kilos> aw no pro at meet tonight
<Kilos> superfly, maiatoday you gonna be here?
<Kilos> please please please
<Kilos> and you timkeller and the weedetc
<Kilos> oh my weed etc
<maiatoday> you have all my best intention Kilos, at this point I want to but life may happen :)
<superfly> Kilos: i dunno, ill try
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> life gets in the way of things hey?
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> Kilos: like maiatoday said, life may get in the way
<Kilos> Banlam, barns bakuman bmg505 confluency meeting tonight
<bakuman> pif
<magespawn> later all see you at the meeting
<Kilos> later magespawn  ty
<Kilos> whats pif bakuman 
<bakuman> niks ek moet nou gaan gym
<Kilos> a
<Kilos> marie baie mooier as gym
<Kilos> plustwo, you gonna be here?
<Kilos> and sakhi 
<Kilos> buncha lurkers
<Kilos> the monkey
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<superfly> *yawn*
<Kilos> uh oh you onna train superfly ?
<superfly> Ya, just had a nap
<Kilos> dont miss your station
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> and superfly :)
<superfly> Always feels better napping for 15 minutes on the train than hours at home
<superfly> Kilos: no chance of that, still 20 minutes to go
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> how goes it?
<Kilos> hmm
<superfly> Tired. Been working late into the night, got lots to do and a deadline to meet.
<Kilos> and you kbmonkey 
<Kilos> still havent worked a way onto irc i see
<superfly> Releasing version 2.0 of OpenLP on the 1st, busy getting a new site in order, write a manual and get bugs fixed.
<Kilos> slacker
<kbmonkey> hang in there mr fly
<kbmonkey> Kilos you are feeling cheeky today, eh?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im too far you cant catch me
<Kilos> we we we
<superfly> mrs_fly knows I wouldn't have it any other way...
<kbmonkey> 3g is responsive tonight. yay.
<superfly> kbmonkey: tonight? Where are you, the north pole?
<Kilos> mine sucks today cant even apt-get update other pc
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> might as well be, superfly ;)
<kbmonkey> on friday eve irc had 30s+ ping times. 
<superfly> The sun is still *high* in the sky here...
<Kilos> at least no brat bugged to today superfly 
<kbmonkey> the sun is just setting here
<Kilos> she seems to have locked onto supahflahh
<superfly> prolly got an hour more of sun before it sets proper
<Kilos> hope she aint gone back to winsucks
<superfly> Kilos: indeed...
 * superfly goes to set up an alert for "supahflahhh" 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, take off your shades and you will see its daytime
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> the guys at work rave about win 8. not even a week later they were nagging how its update feature isnt that clever. ha ha
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you missed the news
<Kilos> the brat is on 12.10
<Kilos> winsucks killed her pc
<superfly> kbmonkey: what work do you do?
<kbmonkey> a good solution for a bad problem
<kbmonkey> superfly, im doing a couple months contract work for a financial institution. C#.
<kbmonkey> joined the durbandevelopers group, had a chat to some of the nice folks about FOSS opportunities next year :)
<Kilos> hehe as little as possible
<Kilos> i go install 12.10 on ians drive
<kbmonkey> also I am planning a project with a friend of mine involving biometric access control. that will take at least a year to get going though
<superfly> kbmonkey: right, I think you mentioned it before.
<Kilos> oo its pretty to start with
<Kilos> they added some eye candy for the ms crowd
<superfly> i have a friend who was a sworn Gnomite but has switched to KDE
<Kilos> kde is cool superfly but slower than gnome2
<superfly> Said Gnome is removing features now, and it is no longer usable
<superfly> Kilos: anything is slower than Gnome 2. Gnome 2 is dead.
<Kilos> yeah i wonder whats with the removing of things that most peeps loved
<Kilos> hya ha ha
<Kilos> my maverick still rocks
<kbmonkey> Openbox is super fast
 * kbmonkey zooooms
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you *are* a maverick
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> is it gnome kbmonkey 
<superfly> alrighty boys, my station next. Be good, and I might just appear briefly tonight.
<Kilos> go safe superfly see you later
<Kilos> no might
<kbmonkey> byeee
<kbmonkey> it is not Gnome Kilos. It is Yet Another Window Manager, like Gnome or KDE or ...
<Kilos> screenshot?
<Kilos> if no top and bottom panels its not too lekker to start with
<Kilos> oh my it dont look too stable
<kbmonkey> no no, I accidentally logged off. oops.
<Kilos> blame 3g
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> yea yea, it was the 3g ;O
<Kilos> mine be kiff since i went to 8ta
<Kilos> 3 days off in months
<kbmonkey> 8ta is much stabler here too
<Kilos> i think they are more stable everywhere they have towers
<Kilos> havent heard anyone complain i think
<kbmonkey> openbox resembles xfce, almost. here is a small picture from their site: http://ompldr.org/vZ2RhaQ
<Kilos> power off here again on wednesday
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> but I am using another one called snapwm at the moment. there are no window decorations. lol.
<kbmonkey> oh noes
<Kilos> what?
<kbmonkey> power?
<Kilos> ya was off today from 8 am till after 1pm
<kbmonkey> eish
<Kilos> they putting the 3 lines vertical to make it harder to short them out and trip and steal
<Kilos> just gonna put 3g on other pc some 12.10 sees to enable mobile broadband
<Kilos> install finished
<Kilos> hi birdy505 
<Kilos> this is an ubuntu help channel
<Kilos> not much here for blackberrys
<Kilos> toods
<Kilos> wbb now now guys. hold the fort
<nuvolari> eek! meeting tonight
<nuvolari> I have to go home
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> sigh unity and its nm probs
<Kilos> has enable broadband and sees modem but wont go to 8ta
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> maybe it wants to upgrade first
<Kilos> without connection
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn where you been?
<Kilos> grrr
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> i go try modem in 12.10 again
<Kilos> aw poor neil be poegaai as well
<Kilos> hi meesterarend 
<Kilos> i gfo eat
<Kilos> wbb for meeting
<Kilos> go too
<meesterarend> kilos :)
<Kilos> you been scarce hey?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> long time no see
<meesterarend> yip
<meesterarend> we're moving
<meesterarend> now we are stuck in bloem till friday
<meesterarend> while our furniture is in upinton
<meesterarend> I seeprevious mentions of life happening :0
<nuvolari> meh, we don't have an agenda
<nuvolari> open meeting? :D
<kbmonkey> hello again
<nuvolari> howdy kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> hello meesterarend 
<meesterarend> hey
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari. we can help make a list of topics?
<meesterarend> I saw something about a meeting and since i had nothing do do...
<kbmonkey> hello meesterarend 
<meesterarend> kbmonkey: :)
 * superfly will be back in a bit
<Vince-0> Haai
<magtie> Hi
<meesterarend> hey magtie
<kbmonkey> hi Vince-0 and magtie 
<magtie> Hi meesterarend
<magtie> hi kbmonkey
<Vince-0> Oh herrow
<meesterarend> 1...2...3...4...37...
<meesterarend> did this #grow since i was ere last?
<nuvolari> ag no :-/ heck, I always struggle by mind blank for the previous agenda
<meesterarend> how about some feedback obout 12.10?
<meesterarend> good and bad
<queery> hi kids
<kbmonkey> nuvolari: ubuntu cd updates
<queery> good idea
<nuvolari> hmm, will we be havinga meeting on Dec 17th?
<nuvolari> (next meeting)
<kbmonkey> I'd say yes
<nuvolari> ok, agenda updated
<nuvolari> oh c'mon!
<nuvolari> I want 3. at position 4
<meesterarend> looks like its gona be aquick one
<nuvolari> but when I set it to 4 it goes to 5
<Kilos> hi magtie and others i aint greeted yet
<Kilos> we were at 45 a few years back
<meesterarend> i remeber 12 at some point in time:)
<meesterarend> huge improvement over that
<Kilos> ok nuvolari you can start methinks
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> great. Internal Server Error
<superfly> o/
<queery> give it 2 more minutes
<nuvolari> yeah, I'm not done
<Kilos> oh sorry didnt know you busy
<nuvolari> hrr!!! :( I have to go through the entire list and update the item order
<nuvolari> have they not heard about collections?
<meesterarend> nuvolari: we'll w8 for u
<kbmonkey> that agenda editor is unwieldy :/
<nuvolari> Maaz: Start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<Kilos> wb magedroid 
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<Kilos> lo amanica 
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay
<magedroid> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magedroid: Righto
<amanica> hi
<magedroid> Evening all
<kbmonkey> Maaz I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
<queery> i am dewald
<Kilos> Maaz, i am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<meesterarend> Maaz: i am Frans de Waal
<Maaz> meesterarend: Sure
<queery> maaz: i am dewald
<Maaz> queery: Righto
<meesterarend> hey amanica
<amanica> Maaz: I am Marius Kruger
<Maaz> amanica: Yessir
<nuvolari> Maaz: I ar baboon
<Maaz> nuvolari: Huh?
<nuvolari> :P
<amanica> hi all :)
<Kilos> Maaz, welcome
<Maaz> Welcome to tonights meeting everyone
<nuvolari> righty, welcome everyone
<nuvolari> welcome amanica
<kbmonkey> hello :)
<queery> haaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiii
<Kilos> hey queery 
 * nuvolari buys queery a dictionary
<nuvolari> :P
<queery> haha
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> or some keyboard cleaner
<nuvolari> everyone introduced?
<nuvolari> well, at least everyone that is present
<Kilos> Kerbero, where you
<Kilos> and Banlam 
<kbmonkey> the link to the agenda is in the channel topic
<nuvolari> nlsthzn is excused from the meeting
<Kilos> en bakuman 
<kbmonkey> free for all? ;)
<nuvolari> he mailed
<Banlam> maaz, i am gareth cawood
<Maaz> Banlam: Okay
<Kerbero> --> . <--- here
<magtie> Maaz: I am Magda Smith
<Maaz> magtie: Done
<queery> no maia, no drubin, no tumbleweed 
<nuvolari> oh! we have a lady :>
<nuvolari> welcome magtie 
<Kilos> and no inetpro 
<nuvolari> where's bytjie?
<Kilos> he also said he cant make it
<magedroid> One of those things
<Kilos> life nuvolari 
<Kerbero> Maaz: i think therefore i am jp meijers
<Maaz> Kerbero: Huh?
<Kerbero> Maaz: i am jp meijers
<Maaz> Kerbero: Sure
<Banlam> lol
<nuvolari> alrighty
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> lol
<queery> JP!
<Banlam> even a bot quesions your existence
<Kerbero> dewald!
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Review Previous Minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review Previous Minutes
<nuvolari> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/15/%23ubuntu-za.html#t17:30
<nuvolari> for anyone interested ^^
<nuvolari> we had a busy meeting last time
<nuvolari> after the draught of the one before that :P
<Kilos> drought
<Kilos> hey deegee_1 
<nuvolari> that too :P
<kbmonkey> draft of draught? ;)
<nuvolari> thanks oom Kilos 
<Kilos> where drussel be
<nuvolari> droogte
<nuvolari> welcome deegee_1 
<Kilos> daai ding ja
<deegee_1> o/ all
<nuvolari> hmm, I bet everyone not here is busy with Ingress :P
<meesterarend> I have to go...mosqito emergency...apparently
<Kilos> deegee_1, sing in with maaz please
<nuvolari> sign too :P
<Kilos> we need you registered
<queery> I want an invetation!!!
<nuvolari> me too :-/
<Kerbero> i want a beta invite too
<deegee_1> Maaz: I am Oupa
<Maaz> deegee_1: Sure
<kbmonkey> before we move to the first item, can I get a cheer for FOSS?!
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<queery> Maaz, sing
<Maaz> queery: What?
 * nuvolari cheers for FOSS
<Kilos> yay foss
 * kbmonkey Cheers!
 * magedroid cheers for foss
 * deegee_1 haihai for FOSS
<amanica> YEAH
<magedroid> Or FOSS
<Kilos> is there a diffs tween foss and FOSS
<nuvolari> wb queery 
<queery> I really dislike telkom
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> Maaz: I do!
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<nuvolari> yes, you be sorry
<queery> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> queery: Righto
<nuvolari> next topic?
<Kilos> yip
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Administrativia and Announcements
<Maaz> Current Topic: Administrativia and Announcements
<nuvolari> I don't have any announcements :P
<nuvolari> queery added ubuntu cd updates for us
<queery> yea
<kbmonkey> thanks queery :
<queery> I was in stb 2 weeks ago and picked up the jhb CD's
<nuvolari> I didn't get around to applying for CD's from bytjie
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for nuvolari, Kilos and queery!
<bmg505> am I in time?
<nuvolari> thank you Maaz 
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<queery> so will get it to the designated peopl as soon as I get back from bloem
<nuvolari> bmg505: yup, welcome
<bmg505> lo all
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
<nuvolari> bmg505: ID to Maaz 
<queery> Maaz, bot snack
<Maaz> thanks, queery
<kbmonkey> lo bmg505, welcome
<Kerbero> are there still some cd's left in/around stellenbosch?
<Kilos> hi TaraLS bmg505 sign in with maaz please
<nuvolari> bmg505: "Maaz: I am ...."
<TaraLS> Yo Kilos.
<queery> maia should have some yes
<kbmonkey> welcome TaraLS
<Kerbero> ok
<nuvolari> hi TaraLS 
<bmg505> Maaz, I am here
<Maaz> bmg505: Done
<TaraLS> kbmonkey, Thanks. :)
<TaraLS> nuvolari,  Hiya.
<nuvolari> TaraLS: joining us for the meeting?
<nuvolari> lol bmg505 
<queery> who wants official CDs?
<TaraLS> Oops, I forgot that was a meeting
<bmg505> Maaz, coffee pretty please
<Maaz> bmg505: Go get it yourself!
<bmg505> oi
<Kerbero> i still have a few 12.04 LTS (and server) cd's if anyone really desperately wants to complete their collection
<nuvolari> lol 
<Kerbero> contact me
<Kilos> TaraLS, you welcome to stay
<queery> I also now have LTS and 12.10
<TaraLS> Well, I just came on to ask a question, actually.
<Kilos> onl 45 mins left
<Kilos> after meet ok?
<TaraLS> Okay.
<bmg505> never run dselect remotely after you did a dpkg --set-selections :(
<TaraLS> If I'm still up, I'll be back in about forty-five mins. :P
<Kilos> k
<nuvolari> cool
<nuvolari> I might have missed more CD activity
<queery> so if anyone want's CD's please send a mail to the list
<nuvolari> life is passing me really quick these days
<nuvolari> :-/
<queery> I wish, my holiday is taking so long o come
<superfly> is the meeting over already?
<nuvolari> Do we have anything to administrate?
<nuvolari> noo superfly 
<kbmonkey> hey, who says geeks cannot multi-task?
<nuvolari> you are welcome to join still :P
<superfly> oh, cause people are talking about holidays and stuff
<queery> get your butt in here
<magedroid> a big shout out to all those who were involved in getting andndistrubuting the official cds
<nuvolari> superfly: it falls under administrativia and announcements :P we announce where we go 
<queery> mostly Maia
<queery> hehe
<nuvolari> yeah, maia is a big helping hand in that
<queery> Does anyone in bloem need CD's?
<nuvolari> We love you Maia!
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> queery: I'm going to bloem in Dec.
<bmg505> is multiple sound cards still a problem in 12.10?
<queery> im going to bloem on wednesday
<nuvolari> bmg505: 12.10 discussion in next topic
<bmg505> o_O
<bmg505> oki doki
<nuvolari> meesterarend: ^^ do you need CD's?
<queery> bmg505: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/496/detail/
<kbmonkey> I have 12.10 ISO's and am happy to share those too. No official CD's though.
<kbmonkey> ah okay
<queery> shall we move on
 * nuvolari wonders where meesterarend went
<nuvolari> yeah
<queery> I know bmg505 wants us to
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic 12.10 Feedback
<Maaz> Current Topic: 12.10 Feedback
<queery> ag seker nie ver nie
<nuvolari> bmg505: ready, steady, go!
<nuvolari> :P
<queery> maaz seen bmg505 
<Maaz> queery: bmg505 was last seen 1 minute and 50 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-11-19 09:51:20 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2012-11-18 19:25:31 PST
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you don't know anyone with carrier pidgeons we can send around with a usb stick of ISO's? ;)
<nuvolari> I decided to stay on 12.04, so I'm sitting out for now
<Kilos> 12.10 nm works and can enable mobile broadband but i havent actually got it to connect to 8ta yet even though it tries
<queery> ok so 12.10 has some security problems
<Kilos> lol @ kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> oom Kilos do you have a vodacom setup too?
<nuvolari> you can use the same profile for the networks
<Kilos> nope
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> meh
<Kilos> have a sim though will get some airtime to check
<kbmonkey> Ill set up a dual boot, I will try my 8ta and let you know Kilos 
<nuvolari> I set up 8ta, mtn and vodacom but realized the other day I only need one :P
<bmg505> 12.04 I had to hack the config files to make bundle queries work for vodacom contract users
<Kilos> it shows 8ta in the setup so will need some investigation
<Banlam> lol
<Banlam> even with your own private server
<Banlam> oops
<Banlam> wrong channel
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> Banlam: we need your undivided attention... :P
<Banlam> yeah, think it's back
<kbmonkey> bmg505 it will be neat if you can submit your hacks to the ubuntu wiki :)
<amanica> I'm pretty happy with 12.10, Just had some probjems with Thunderbird freezing on IO, but got that sorted now..
<Kerbero> :)
<bmg505> I am 49 years old and cannot fathom this wiki shyte
<queery> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks
<Kilos> ballie
<queery> oom Kilos !!!
<bmg505> I can still shoot straight
<nuvolari> lol
<magedroid> First thing i did was remove the amazon lense
<Kilos> hehe
<queery> that's what he said last night
<kbmonkey> lol bmg505! fair enough. 
<Kilos> yeah and all the office stuff
<queery> office stuff?
<Kerbero> lol queery, nie hier nie
<Kerbero> :P
<Kilos> libreoffice
<queery> woks fine...
<Kilos> it fills the launcher
<nuvolari> libreoffice is great to use these days
<Kilos> it launches automatically to work so dont need to see it all the time
<queery> you can always detatch it
<Kilos> important things go in the launcher like xchat pidgin and evolution
<queery> no not evolution
<Kilos> ya i just removed from launcher
<queery> never again....
<nuvolari> gmail FTW? :D
<Kilos> my evo is much better than thunderbird on pop
<nuvolari> *googledocs
<nuvolari> *drive
<queery> yea import all your pop or imap emails...
<Kilos> and evo makes lekker backups that i couldnt find in thunderbird
<bmg505> this launcher thing is quite irritating, but it works quite well in the end
<queery> one does get used to it
<Kilos> yes just an extra click needed
 * nuvolari <3 xfce
<nuvolari> .
<queery> next topic?
<nuvolari> did I scare everyone away?
<magedroid> Indeed nuvolari
<Kilos> anymore 12.10 feedback
<Kilos> bmg505, ?
<nuvolari> ok, moving on
<bmg505> ooo does multiple sound card work easily under 12.10?
<queery> haha
<amanica> when thunderberd became unusable, I tried evilution, but it swallowed all my outgoing mail
<queery> havent tried it
<amanica> took me a week to be sure :(
<nuvolari> ok, holding on for bmg505 
<nuvolari> :P
<bmg505> the bastard that thought up alsa should be shot
<Kerbero> i've been using multiple sound cards since 8.10
<nuvolari> wb kbmonkey 
<Kerbero> works fine
<queery> wb kbmonkey 
<Kerbero> although i'm still running 12.04 now
<kbmonkey_> thanks :)
<kbmonkey_> switched to 2g. 
<Kerbero> bmg505: but ubuntu uses pulse
<nuvolari> rather pulseaudio
<bmg505> 12.04 does not allow for nice switching between them, and jack does not really work
<Kerbero> uhm
<nuvolari> pulseaudio drives me nuts!
<Kerbero> i switch fine between them on 12.04
<bmg505> the pulse audio writer should be stoned and not shot
<amanica> If sound is your thing you may want to try out ubuntu studio with Jack all sorted etc.
<Kilos> why 2 sound cards bmg505 ?
<bmg505> I use one for the normal sound and one for my ham radio digital stuff
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<bmg505> under 10.04 jack worked and it was fine from 10.10 it was broken
<queery> ah
<Kilos> wow mine works on 10.10
<Kilos> you missed something
<queery> 12 maybe?
<bmg505> soz 11.04 10.10 still worked
<Kilos> 11.04 the probs started
<bmg505> 12.04 is a stuff up
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> pc related probs maybe
<kbmonkey> sound layer cake is a strange beast in linux
<bmg505> yea right, I put had drive with loosedoze and it weks
<bmg505> *hard
<bmg505> its the same pc where every thing worked under 10.10
<bmg505> Let me maar look, it jsut annoying when something that worked perfectly is broken on the next update
<Kilos> must be something you need to install or add bmg505 
<Kilos> yeah
<bmg505> and if I add the usb sound pod, everything goes south after that
<kbmonkey> if they are both pci's, perhaps a conflicting irq from driver regressions?
<bmg505> the problem is simple, the applications either wants alsa, or pulse or jack
<bmg505> wit halsa it never works and they do not play well together (applications and mixing)
<kbmonkey> iirc jack is a layer on top of oss, alsa, 
<kbmonkey> sorry nuvolari, we digress :p
<bmg505> under pulse everytime you make a change it regresses straight ot the operating system and proceeds to stuff that up
<nuvolari> no problem, we are still on 12.10 feedback
<bmg505> and jack jsut does not work under 12.04
<bmg505> let me try this 12.10
<bmg505> will report back
<nuvolari> and I agree on this audio stuff, it's somewhat of a mess 
<kbmonkey> oh :/
<queery> Maaz, sing
<Maaz> queery: sing is lala lala laaaaa laaaaa
<bmg505> its more like a nuclear spill
<nuvolari> lol Maaz 
<nuvolari> ok, we need positive feedback too...
<nuvolari> otherwise we need to progress quick
<magedroid> Well i have not had any problems
<Kilos> 12.10 is pretty to start the install
<bmg505> ooo another thing why does nfs not install by default?
<kbmonkey> I'll get some progress after I setup the dualboot. 
<Kilos> bmg505, they remove some default stuff to save space
<Kilos> like aptitude and gdebi
<bmg505> nfs is a show stopper for guys not using loosedoze at all
<nuvolari> hmm, maybe we need to move on
<bmg505> must I upgrade my 12.04 or do a clean install
<kbmonkey> isn't nfs still owned by sun? or oracle, now?
<nuvolari> just to finish on time
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> go
<kbmonkey> yes, lets
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<kbmonkey> we can debate after ;)
<bmg505> np
<nuvolari> afaik there is a DLUG meeting coming up
<nuvolari> or at least being discussed
<nuvolari> I'm not sure that I'll be around for it :-/
<kbmonkey> I should be, I think its for a weekend in Dec
<nuvolari> but before running before the cart, were there any past events?
<queery> did we talk about how the release parties went?
<amanica> I was quite happy with the centurion release party, would just have liked more people to attend.
<queery> amen
<nuvolari> The durban one was fun!
<kbmonkey> the SFD get together!
<kbmonkey> we were graced by a few Tux's
<nuvolari> I copied the wrong repo's from William 
 * nuvolari facepalms
<Kilos> ai
<nuvolari> er
<Kilos> 10 mins
<nuvolari> nothing else?
<queery> haha
<queery> was there any other parties?
<kbmonkey> I will grab the 12.10 repos from him during the December meet
<kbmonkey> then we can always have another meet early Jan again
<kbmonkey> I'm empty
<queery> Kerbero, did you get one organised?
<nuvolari> ok
 * kbmonkey pings
<Kerbero> the cape twon ones were very imaginary
 * nuvolari pongs kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> 35 seconds :O
<nuvolari> joh
<queery> oi
<nuvolari> ok, I think everyone fell asleep
<queery> prob
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
 * Kilos votes nuvolari 
<nuvolari> If you guys are happy with my chairing, I'm available :P
<kbmonkey> nuvolari you may be away right? I can chair next one if you like
<magedroid> +1
<queery> +2
<nuvolari> well, I will stil have internet in bloem :P
<nuvolari> not disappearing off the net
<kbmonkey> great :>
<nuvolari> just moving geopgraphically for a while
<kbmonkey> +1 i'll be on standby for the unforseen then
<amanica> cool, +1
<nuvolari> ossum, thanks kbmonkey 
<Kilos> they got satelite anttenae on the ox wagons nowadays
<nuvolari> lol oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha
<Kilos> skuus man
<magedroid> Ip over carrier pigeon network
<kbmonkey> oxelite
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> wtf!? :-( watching 50/50. sick people - a monkey was fed a banana stuffed with a cracker
<Kilos> move on nuvolari 
<Kilos> ai
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed next meeting chair nuvolari
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting chair nuvolari
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed next meeting standby chair kbmonkey 
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting standby chair kbmonkey
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing
<nuvolari> Right, thanks for a good meeting everyone
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, thanks!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: No problem
<Kilos> ty nuvolari 
<nuvolari> thanks for being here and making the time to be here
<magedroid> Thats all folks.
<kbmonkey> kbmonkey, thanks! 
<deegee_1> thanks nuvolari 
<nuvolari> I know it's tight for everyone closer to the end of the year
<Kilos> gracias amigos
<queery> thanx guys and nuvolari 
<nuvolari> we appreciate you all being here and to bring in your part to the community
<kbmonkey> Father Tux-mas will reward you well
<Kilos> superfly, finished now
<nuvolari> You're welcome guys and gals :)
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-11-19-17-32-43.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-11-19-17-32-43.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-11-19-17-32-43.html
<Kilos> went smoothly methinks
<nuvolari> +1
<nuvolari> went better than planned
<nuvolari> (there was no planning)
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> coffeee!!
<nuvolari> need coffee!
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> ad-hoc agile standups ftw!
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<nuvolari> hmm, standup typists
<queery> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<nuvolari> I can't present to save my life
<kbmonkey> Kilos you can tell Tara we are done playing meeting
<Kilos> lol she maybe asleep
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee please!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Alrighty
<nuvolari> she must come sing for us in ASCII art :P
<Kilos> 6.30 am there
<queery> ok who knows how to set factoids on this bloody bot
<queery> I forgot
<Kilos> her staus in pidgin has changed to "Oh computer why do you hate me"
<nuvolari> Maaz: help factoid
<Maaz> nuvolari: Factoids are arbitrary pieces of information stored by a key. Factoids beginning with a command such as "<action>" or "<reply>" will supress the "name verb value" output. Search and replace functions won't use real regexs unless appended with the 'r' flag.
<Maaz> You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   search [for] [<limit>] [(facts|values) [containing]] (<pattern>|/<pattern>/[r]) [from <start>]
<Maaz>   literal <name> [( #<from number> | /<pattern>/[r] )]
<Maaz>   forget <name> [( #<number> | /<pattern>/[r] )]
<Maaz>   <name> is the same as <other name>
<Maaz>   <name> [( #<number> | /<pattern>/[r] )] += <suffix>
<Maaz>   <name> [( #<number> | /<pattern>/[r] )] ~= ( s/<regex>/<replacement>/[g][i][r] | y/<source>/<dest>/ )
<Maaz>   <factoid> [( #<number> | /<pattern>/[r] )]
<Maaz>   <name> (<verb>|=<verb>=) [also] <value>
<Maaz>   last set factoid
<nuvolari> eish
<nuvolari> spam uncool Maaz 
<Kilos> what you wanna do queery 
<queery> I tried didn't work right
<Kilos> what
<nuvolari> Maaz: queery is on irc
<Maaz> nuvolari: I'll remember that
<nuvolari> Maaz: queery 
<Maaz> nuvolari: queery is on irc
<deegee_1> sayounara o/
<Kilos> toods deegee_1 go well
<Kilos> ty for attending
<nuvolari> cheers deegee_1 
<Kilos> kinda
<queery> he must sing lalalal not say sing is lalala
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee is liquid code
<Maaz> kbmonkey: If you say so
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget about queery 
<Maaz> nuvolari: I didn't know about about queery anyway
<Kilos> tell him forget sing
<nuvolari> Maaz: forget queery 
<Maaz> nuvolari: Done
<Banlam> sing
<Banlam> maaz sing
<Maaz> Banlam: Huh?
<queery> i let him forget
<Kilos> there its gone
<queery> Maaz, sing is lalalala
<Maaz> queery: I'll remember that
<queery> sing
<queery> Maaz, sing
<Maaz> queery: sing is lalalala
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery, nuvolari and kbmonkey!
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz 
<queery> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome queery
 * nuvolari puts on the real kettle
<nuvolari> brb
<kbmonkey> boiling irl 
<queery> Maaz, sing at Banlam 
<Maaz> queery: *blink*
<Kilos> kbmonkey, no excuse to not visit a bit at nights hey?
<queery> I used to know how to set all of these
<Kilos> old age queery 
<queery> he said....
<Banlam> maaz, sing [la la la]
<Maaz> Banlam: What?
<Kilos> hehe
<queery> Maaz, when sing then lalalala
<Maaz> queery: Excuse me?
<queery> wheres barns!!!!!
<queery> or his creator
<queery> Tumblweed!!!!
<queery> tumbleweed, 
<Banlam> maaz, why won't you help us
<Maaz> Banlam: Sorry...
<Banlam> yes, you should be
<queery> Maaz, botsmack
<Maaz> *cringe*
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos ;)
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha! 
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> why is there no documentation
<Banlam> maaz, help file
<Maaz> Banlam: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<queery> there is
<queery> maaz help
<Maaz> queery: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Banlam> maaz, sudo documentation
<Maaz> Banlam: Excuse me?
<Kilos> magtie, you said nothing tonight
<Kilos> tannie magtie 
<magedroid> Maaz help me with monitering things
<Maaz> magedroid: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<magedroid> Maaz help me with monitoring things
<Maaz> magedroid: I use the following features for monitoring things: coffee, http, icecast, meeting and ping
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<Kilos> queery, what are you trying to do
<magtie> Kilos ja, ek het gelees!
<kbmonkey> man Maaz 
<Kilos> a ok 
<queery> wil he: maaz, sing "maaz: lalalaa"
<Kilos> Maaz, forget sing
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, sing is <reply> la la la la laaaaa
<Maaz> Kilos: I'll remember that
<kbmonkey> like to install 12.10 tonight... wonders..
<Kilos> Maaz, sing
<Maaz> la la la la laaaaa
<Banlam> omf
<Banlam> wd
<queery> yeaaaaaiii
<magedroid> Nice one Kilos
<kbmonkey> good work!
<Kilos> i play with my bot when not fighting pc stuff
<queery> hehe
<kbmonkey> so that tale of old dog new tricks is all a lie?!
<Kilos> rofl
<magedroid> Define old
<kbmonkey> it's all trial and error
<magedroid> Old is a state of mind
<Kilos> old is when you have given up
<kbmonkey> maaz, growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Got it
<magedroid> Ibid classroom
<Kilos> Maaz, ibid channel
<Maaz> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<Kilos> they can help you
<kbmonkey> a texas hold'em bot might be fun
<Kilos> but the weed seems to be very busy or asleep
<kbmonkey> then again, games demand time :p
<magedroid> Maaz define old
<Maaz> magedroid: Old \Old\ ([=o]ld), n. Open country. [Obs.] See {World}. --Shak. [1913 Webster], Old \Old\, a. [Compar. {Older}; superl. {Oldest}.] [OE. old, ald, AS. ald, eald; akin to D. oud, OS. ald, OFries. ald, old, G. alt, Goth. alpeis, and also to Goth. alan to grow up, Icel. ala to bear, produce, bring up, L. alere to nourish. Cf. {Adult}, {Alderman}, {Aliment},
<Maaz> {Auld}, {Elder}.] [1913 Webster] 1. Not young; advanced far in years or life; having liv…
<Kilos> kbmonkey, hows work going?
<kbmonkey> eeek, its long and boring and silly like a circus, Kilos ;)
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> better when you busy and enjoying it
<Kilos> only then you get old quicker cause time flies
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<magedroid> Brb
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> she came and went
<Kilos> wb TaraLS 
<TaraLS> Thanks.
<Kilos> wassup
<TaraLS> Well
<TaraLS> Firstly
<kbmonkey> welcome back Tara
<magedroid> Quasseldroid really not plaaying the game tonight
<kbmonkey> andchat!
<TaraLS> My comp had been on for twenty-ish minutes, and I was converting a video from Youtube on VLC to MPEG4. It had 55 mins to go (that's how big the video is, and it was going at a rate of about 1 second per second of video), and it froze at roughly 15mins.
<TaraLS> So I hard-restarted the computer but just held it down so it would switch off completely, and then went to bed. Three hours later, in a cold room (so the equipment wasn't overheated), I turned the comp on, and it froze within minutes whilst I was running the mouse cursor over my little Unity taskbar icons.
<Kilos> ouch
<TaraLS> I just wanted to know if these two issues could be related to whatever my problem is, of if it's something more specific/different?
<queery> TaraLS, you shouldn't hard restart
<zeref> TaraLS: what to the logs say? /var/log/Syslog?
<TaraLS> I couldn't restart it normally. It froze.
<Kilos> the freezing i am sure is all related to the prob you started with
<magedroid> Sounds more and more like the board is on it's way out
<TaraLS> I noticed on Hardware Sensors Indicator that my MB temp was at about 42c, so I put my fan in front of it and it took it down to 31c in about ten minutes. It hasn't gone below that.
<Kilos> TaraLS, tail /var/log/syslog
<TaraLS> Despite these temps changing, the little bar next to is still red to indicate hot/danger/whatever,
<Kilos> in terminal
<TaraLS> One sec. Lemme get.
<Kilos> or you want cat zeref 
<Kilos> you gotta give her the full command
<TaraLS> This is all I got from tail /var etc http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370737/
<TaraLS> Anyway, I got the MP temperature down to 31c, and it's still reading as red for hot, and my comp has frozen once since.
<TaraLS> I noticed that the core temps go up, however, when I'm trying to convert that video from Youtube.
<Kilos> up how high
<kbmonkey> that sounds very much like hardware Tara.
<queery> TaraLS, rather hold:(Ctrl+Alt+shift+sysRq) then type slowly while holding: REISUB (to remember it Restart Even If System Utterly Broken)
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  I know it's hardware. I was just wondering if anyone could pinpoint which one it is with this new info.
<magedroid> what is device fd0
<TaraLS> queery,  Okay, I will try that next time.
<TaraLS> magedroid, I have no idea.
<Kilos> floppy
<Kilos> not there
<TaraLS> Wait, what's sysRq?
<queery> are you on a laptop or computer
<TaraLS> Desktop
<Kilos> desk
<magedroid> so then why would it care?
<queery> it should be with printscrn
<TaraLS> Okay.
<kbmonkey> first step is to reseat your memory modules, and other cards too. it sounds strange, but over time these things do happen.
<magedroid> card creep
<Kilos> my install today also sees a floppy but there aint even a cable in'
<TaraLS> queery: So you mean I have to hold down ALL those buttons AND try to type REISUB?
<queery> hehe yae
<magedroid> hah how is that right?
<kbmonkey> if it still happens, you can try use the 'memory test' option when you boot a live CD.
<queery> its called the 5 finger salute
<queery> I still have to hold Fn as well
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  I've taken out the graphics card, and I've alternately taken out each of my 2gig RAM sticks
<kbmonkey> okay, you are ahead of us TaraLS :)
<TaraLS> If only it made a difference. :(
<Kilos> kbmonkey, its mb psu or something mb related
<magedroid> i do not see why it is trying fd0 though?
<TaraLS> I even ran the comp with one RAM in, and then the other, but each time, it still froze (when I did the thing that I KNOW for sure causes a freeze; which is watch Youtube/stream video)
<Kilos> not plug in cards
<TaraLS> magedroid,  Me neither. I even disabled the floppy in BIOS
<TaraLS> Which reminds me.
<TaraLS> My AI Overclocking was at 5% of a possible 30%
<TaraLS> I just changed it to AUTO.
<kbmonkey> this happens when video is involved? so video card or overheating as you suspect.
<TaraLS> And changed CPU Q-Fan from Optimal to Performance.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Nope. I took that out and used the onboard video card.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Same thing. 
<kbmonkey> the plot thickens...
<TaraLS> Unless it's the onboard one. Even so, if I'm using an aftermarket video card, and not the motherboard one, wouldn't the motherboard one automatically disable?
<TaraLS> lol
<kbmonkey> your problem will become hard to troubleshoot at this point :(
<TaraLS> I think it's CPU, PSU, or motherboard.
<TaraLS> I just wanted to try narrow it down a bit more before I start spending money I can't spare replacing parts.
<kbmonkey> faulty power supplies can also do this. the only way to test that is to swap it out. but keep that as your last test.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Can any Desktop power supply go in any Desktop computer?
<magedroid> does the mb do a full post TaraLS ?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  My current one is 400w.
<TaraLS> magedroid,  What's a full post?
<kbmonkey> have a old psu you can use?
<magedroid> Power On Self Test
<TaraLS> magedroid, I have... no idea.
<magedroid> lol how many beeps do hear when you start the machine?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  I have another computer, but it's one of those horizontal towers, not a vertical one. The plug in the back of the PSU looks the same, though.
<kbmonkey> usually yes, TaraLS. in cases where you have a powerful graphics card, it will need a larger power supply. but for onboard, you can get away with less
<Kilos> psu should be similar
<TaraLS> magedroid,  Ohhh. Uh. None. But it makes a nifty mechanical-type noise. Doodoop-doop. and then doop. Not a beep, per se.
<Kilos> even if its 350w try it
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  My aftermarket card is a GeForce 9500 GT
<kbmonkey> the power units are all the same (unless its like a micro case that is unusually small)
<magedroid> lol @ TaraLS 
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Okay.
<TaraLS> lol
<TaraLS> It's really hard to describe.
<TaraLS> Oh oh oh
<kbmonkey> let me check in my case quick...
<TaraLS> It sounds like the sound that a printer makes when it's printing out a long line
<TaraLS> That zzzzzp sound
<magedroid> does not sound too good, bit hard to go on the desricption though
<kbmonkey> heard that bohemiam rhapsody that guy made using only hardware programmed to do stuff on schedule. too good.
<TaraLS> magedroid,  I think it has always made that noise, though. And I've only had issues for the last eight monthsish. Of three years of ownership.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  I haven't, lol. But perhaps another time. :P
<magedroid> mb manufacturers website will have the beep codes for any errors on start up
<TaraLS> magedroid, So... the sounds it's supposed to make, or...? I'm lost.
<TaraLS> So if it has any errors, it'll make a particular noise on start-up?
<TaraLS> "ASUS: Inspiring Innovation. Persistent Perfection." Yeah-huh.
<magedroid> usually single beep on start up to let you know the mb ram and cpu have passed the post
<Kilos> isnt there a bios setting to see startup posts?
 * TaraLS has no idea.
<magedroid> if there is an error then different beeps
<TaraLS> brb
<kbmonkey> sometimes you need to disable the onboard video to use the geforce
<kbmonkey> apparently most 300W PSU will handle your GeForce card OK
<magedroid> lots of things to try
<kbmonkey> the nvidia page says 350W recommended
<Kilos> ya but it hangs on onboard graphics too
<TaraLS> Hm
<Kilos> started with xp installed with blue screens
<TaraLS> The computer doesn't just miraculously hang either.
<TaraLS> Like
<TaraLS> I mean
<TaraLS> I have no idea what I meant to say with that line.
<TaraLS> But essentially, what definitely causes it to freeze is streaming video, or converting video from a url (which I just discovered before).
<TaraLS> The temp of the cores kept going up as the streaming video was being converted
<TaraLS> But the other temps were fine.
<kbmonkey> I will do some Goooogle-Fu and see what I can find :)
<Kilos> sounds like an overload of something kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> it does Kilos 
<TaraLS> The comp can go for hours without freezing if I don't stream video
<Kilos> thats why she has all the heat sensors setup
<TaraLS> Though, it has frozen during operation of Rhythmbox.
<kbmonkey> I have a friend whose pc would crash as it got too hot. ended up pointing a standup fan at it and that fixed it. lol!
<Kilos> she tried that too
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  I've got a standup fan at it right now. That's what got the MP temp down from 43c to now 30c.
<TaraLS> I only just tried it like an hour ago
<TaraLS> MB temp is at 30c but still showing red.
<Kilos> some component on the mb not happy
<TaraLS> Also
<TaraLS> There's a light on by one of the slots where nothing is plugged into the slot.
<TaraLS> There are two slots below the graphics card slot, and the bottommost one has a light that is on. A green one. I'm just wondering what that is.
<kbmonkey> is there dusty buildup in any of the fans?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  I recently cleaned them.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Essentially, anything you can think of is probably going to have been done.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  :(
<TaraLS> CPU temp and fan are fine.
<kbmonkey> you are very prepared indeed!
<magedroid> that is usually mb light to show power on the board
<Kilos> i would swop psu's first then go fuirther
<TaraLS> So I reckon it's probably mb or psu
<kbmonkey> hello smile4ever!
<TaraLS> Kilos,  Yeah. That's something I can do.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Not necessarily prepared. Just hours, and hours, and daaaays and days of troubleshooting.
<magedroid> maybe mb temp sensor is broken
<kbmonkey> unless *both* your MB's are faulty, you did test them separate
 * TaraLS has pulled her hair out more than once.
<Kilos> with luck its the psu
<magedroid> so things it is always hot
<smile4ever> hi :p
<smile4ever> kbmonkey: I have a proposition :p
<TaraLS> magedroid,  'both' motherboards...? I only have one. /confused
<smile4ever> you do my homework, i'll do something else for you
<smile4ever> deal? :D
<TaraLS> kbmonkey, sorry.
<TaraLS> smile4ever,  I'll do your homework if you fix my computer :D
<kbmonkey> interesting test: would it still freeze if you try a live boot?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey, What's a live boot?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  And unless I can test youtube on a live boot, then that's a pointless test.
<kbmonkey> Tara, when you boot Ubuntu off the CD or USB
<smile4ever> TaraLS: that's a great deal! :D
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Ahh. Actually, I did that first.
<smile4ever> TaraLS: what's wrong wit it? :(
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  I don't think it froze.
<TaraLS> smile4ever,  Who knows! :D :D :D
<smile4ever> :o
<kbmonkey> sometimes in rare cases, updates to drivers or the kernel affects hardware in a bad way. 
<Kilos> TaraLS, boot from usb and clich the try ubuntu the go to the tube with it ans=d see what happens
<Kilos> sorry for typos
<kbmonkey> lol smile4ever. what homework is it?
<kbmonkey> dirty laundry?
<smile4ever> programming :p
<smile4ever> too much work :p
<smile4ever> I can do it
<Kilos> you can install xchat from the live one as well
<smile4ever> but I simply have enough programmed for the last days
<smile4ever> :p
<TaraLS> kbmonkey, My Windows crashed, so I "tried" Ubuntu from USB before installing.
<TaraLS> Okay. I'll run Ubuntu from 'live' and watch Youtube and see what happens.
<kbmonkey> ok TaraLS. sorry for all your problems.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  THanks for that. I am too!
<TaraLS> k brb.
<kbmonkey> I will do some hunting online, I will make a list of possible things I find, OK :]
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Okay, thanks. :) In the meantime, I will see what live Ubuntu does.
<TaraLS> Or rather, how it goes.
<kbmonkey> for what class is this smile4ever ?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, some bug got past windows and crashed the pc and it hjas improved with ubuntu but still freezes albeit no as often
<smile4ever> kbmonkey: software development, it is called :p
<Kilos> i have ians pc here where virii from windows has sickened the whole pc
<Kilos> mg psu ram and cpu and bios
<Kilos> if i bring a drive from it to here my bios tells me i have changed the cpu and must do settings
<Kilos> she might even need to flash the bios as a last resort
<Kilos> but thats tricky because the new bios wants to go to a floppy
<kbmonkey> sure smile4ever. the answer is printf('42');
<kbmonkey> ;)
<kbmonkey> I wonder if it freezes watching local videos too?
<smile4ever> kbmonkey: I don't think so :p
<smile4ever> ;)
<Kilos> she said no
<kbmonkey> Ok. we can then assume it's flash codec related. seeing as she tried to convert from flash to mp4. hmmm
<TaraLS> Okay, so. For some reason, my BIOS won't pick up my "removable device" now, so how do I try Ubuntu from the USB without restarting?
<Kilos> you have to set bios to boot from usb
<Kilos> same as when you installed
<Kilos> <kbmonkey> Ok. we can then assume it's flash codec related. seeing as she tried to convert from flash to mp4. hmmm
<smile4ever> byee :p
<Kilos> toods smile
<Kilos> sleep tight smile4ever 
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<TaraLS> Kilos,  Yes, I know. But it won't see the "removable device" there.
<TaraLS> Kilos,  Actually, wait. Let me fully shut down instead of restarting.
<TaraLS> brb
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i know
<kbmonkey> Tara, connect the usb stick before you restart so the bios will see it
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> oh I thought smile4 wanted to give more detail. 
<kbmonkey> this sure is a difficult problem to troubleshoot!
<nuvolari> Maaz: morse . ....-. .. .. -..-.. ....-. . .-.. ...-.. .. .- .-..
<Maaz> nuvolari: Decodes as E II  EL IAL
<Kilos> yeah kbmonkey the fly has also tried
<Kilos> and some other guys
<Kilos> got too much for me
<Kilos> easier when pc is in front of you
<nuvolari> . ....-. .. .. -..-.. ....-. . .-.. ...-.. .. .- .-..
<nuvolari> hrr
<nuvolari> maaz morse. ....-. .. .. -..-.. ....-. . .-.. ...-.. .. .- .-..
<Maaz> nuvolari: Decodes as E II  EL IAL
<nuvolari> ok
<kbmonkey> morse codes?
<nuvolari> it's some morse from an Image in Ingress kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> I think it is worth running that memory test over tonight, just to be sure
<Kilos> could be because she did it once with xp and i think even tried it with
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> stresslinux cd
<kbmonkey> it happening in xp makes us think its hardware, but in reality we should not. because xp could be doing it for different reasons, it is xp after all ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i got wierd things here
<Kilos> have pc2 connect via direcy cable
<Kilos> to share 3g
<Kilos> can ping this pc and 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> but cant get apt-get update
<Kilos> grrr
<kbmonkey> Kilos, do you know if the mouse even stops moving? or if pressing control+alt+F1 does anything?
<Kilos> by her?
<kbmonkey> yes
<Kilos> freeze must be no mouse or niks i think
<Kilos> can ask if she gets back
<Kilos> im falling of chair here already
<Kilos> and still gotta shower
<kbmonkey> me too!
<Kilos> cant sleep with stinky peeps
<Kilos> the 9 hour time diffs makes it hard to help her
<Kilos> she been to lotsa other forums
<Kilos> so far no luck
<kbmonkey> :/
<Kilos> nearly 2 weeks with 12.10 now
<kbmonkey> there are some things we can still try. but options run out, pc may be broke
<magedroid> well will keep on trying Kilos
<magedroid> i am off good night all
<Kilos> yeah im sure we will find a solution somehow
<Kilos> night magedroid sleep tight
<Kilos> oh kbmonkey it was very bad
<meesterarend> how about an over clocked cpu?
<Kilos> then i got her to pull battery and reset bios to defaults
<meesterarend> it can cause all kinds of problems in windows
<Kilos> then it was good for a few hours even streaming youtube
<Kilos> then it started again
<Kilos> xp used to go blue screen just standing with nothing open
<Kilos> she hasnt overclocked it herself im sure
<Kilos> dunno where that came from
<meesterarend> mmm
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> nuvolari, slaap jy?
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> xp would bsod like that if there was faulty ram
<kbmonkey> indeed Squirm 
<meesterarend> we had an faulty motherboard that got hit by an serious power surge
<Kilos> she has 2 2g ddr's i think and has tried each one and both , all same probs
<Kilos> is it stuffed meesterarend 
<Squirm> and if the ram is faulty, then no matter what OS you run, the ram will still be faulty
<meesterarend> did that for more than a year before it eventually just would not do it's job anymore
<Squirm> meesterarend: over the past 3 weeks we've lost 3 motherboards 2 lightning
<Kilos> you mean both rams crashed same time?
<Kilos> whew
<meesterarend> usually under load
<Squirm> and a lot of switches, few projectors
<meesterarend> see
<Squirm> Kilos: could have happened
<Squirm> s/2/to
<Kilos> whew she will cry
<kbmonkey> that fd0 error is also suspect. can only be if a floppy is enabled in the bios.
<Kilos> they battling at the moment with mom sick for last 2 months
<TaraLS> Whew.
<Kilos> wb TaraLS 
<Squirm> Kilos: best is to try and borrow ram, test it, then buy it if she needs
<TaraLS> On XCHAT online.
<kbmonkey> probably not the cause
<TaraLS> Okay.
<kbmonkey> wb TaraLS 
<TaraLS> Thanks much
<TaraLS> In order to play Youtubey things, I need to install flash.
<kbmonkey> you sure are puzzling us here :)
<Kilos> does it still freeze
<meesterarend> hey TaraLS
<TaraLS> Wait. Says it is already. Hee.
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Give it time, sheesh. :P
<TaraLS> meesterarend:  Howdy. :)
<Squirm> I've seen a faulty usb keyboard make xp bsod :/
<TaraLS> kbmonkey: I know. :(
<Kilos> you can install everything from live TaraLS 
<Squirm> hello TaraLS 
<TaraLS> Kilos: Well, I tried etc, and it didn't work out for me. So I'm using Ubuntu on a webpage.
<meesterarend> had new kb
<TaraLS> Squirm:  Hiya.
<meesterarend> with faulty usb wire stopping computer from booting
<Kilos> ai
<meesterarend> so i fixed the wire
<meesterarend> :)
<Kilos> lol
<meesterarend> still using the kb
<kbmonkey> maybe you told us before, but I like to ask TaraLS: you have tried taking your Geforce card out of the pc and it still froze?
<kbmonkey> or did you leave it in and just connect the monitor to the built-in video?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Yep.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  No, I took it right out.
<TaraLS> Dang, it's already so late. :(
 * TaraLS watches Youtube to seeee.
 * kbmonkey holds opposable thumbs
<Kilos> lol
<meesterarend> cpu might draw more power than it should...maybe turn on power saving features?
<kbmonkey> I know how frustrating these issues are, they are the worst battle!
<kbmonkey> if unity is enabled, it could also add to the processing and heat created
<kbmonkey> might be worth disabling unity for a while to see
<Kilos> can you run 12.10 in 2d?
<meesterarend> usually if he system is before me it spills its guts as soon as i put some motivation in front of it
<TaraLS> Oh that's right.
<meesterarend> and then the problem also disappears 
<TaraLS> My Unity bar didn't show up when I took my graphics card out and used 'try Ubuntu'
<TaraLS> Also... Wouldn't the temperatures show if things are overheating?
<Squirm> hmm, doesnt Ubuntu come with a Mem test boot option, maybe try run that?
<kbmonkey> A Heisenbug meesterarend ? ;)
<TaraLS> Whilst my comp was off a few minutes back, the MB went down to 28c, and was in the green.
<TaraLS> Squirm:  I really don't think it's memory at this point, but I will try that later.
<kbmonkey> you could run that memtest overnight just to eliminate that 
<meesterarend> Heisenbug?
<meesterarend> nope
<meesterarend> 100 year old 15 pounder
<Squirm> TaraLS: is it only when you watch youtube, or have you experienced it watching a video?
<kbmonkey> a problem that goes away when you try to observe it
<meesterarend> never need to touch a computer with it
<meesterarend> just talk
<TaraLS> Squirm: Youtube is what I use to test to see if the comp has stopped freezing.
<kbmonkey> Squirm, it even happend while hovering mouse over the unity bar
<Squirm> meesterarend: I fix many issues like that
<meesterarend> see
<TaraLS> Squirm: When I had XP, it froze when I was trying to combine audio and video in Windows Media Player. It happened when I tried to save an image on Photoshop CS6 after about two/three hours of use, it happened when I was using my Recording Program, Avid Pro Tools SE, and Cakewalk Home Studio 2002.
<meesterarend> allso had two xp computers this month that was supposed not to worked
<Squirm> all utilise the gfx and lots of ram
<meesterarend> hooked them up
<meesterarend> and they worked :(
<meesterarend> one even had 64mb ram:-0
<Squirm> lol
<meesterarend> I'm still in shock
<meesterarend> :>
<kbmonkey> worth to try reset the bios to safe defaults
 * TaraLS sniffles.
<TaraLS> And here I am, with a comp that SHOULD work, but does not.
<kbmonkey> its silly, but it's also Occam's Razor
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  I took the battery out for ten minutes and then put it back in.
<kbmonkey> :c
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  That allowed me to watch one 55 min video on Youtube, and then a song on Youtube three times. But on the third time, when I clicked back on the progress bar to restart it, the comp froze.
<kbmonkey> you can't even control+alt+F1 when it freezes?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  I only just found out about that and it hasn't frozen since, so I haven't tried.
<kbmonkey> try right-click the video player, in flash settings try disable hardware acceleration.
<TaraLS> Now dudes. Is it control+alt+F1, or control+alt+shift+PrtScrn
<kbmonkey> lol!
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  But it's not just Youtube that freezes. That's just what I KNOW freezes and what I use to test it. It's pointless installing my other stuff before I sort this out.
<kbmonkey> C-A-F1 switches to a text-only window
<TaraLS> Okay. *writes that down*
<kbmonkey> the other combination only needs Alt+PrtScrn+[REISUB] -- aka "Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring"
<meesterarend> on linux you an check the log files under /var/log for the time when the computer froze
<meesterarend> might give more insight on the problem
<Kilos> meesterarend, tail or cat /var/log/syslog
<kbmonkey> Raising Elephants is explained very nicely here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Uses
<meesterarend> yep that one
<Kilos> huh
<meesterarend> I usually use nano for more control
<kbmonkey> At a loss what else to suggest TaraLS :/
<Squirm> vim wins :P
<Kilos> she needs full commands
<Kilos> she isnt an IT person
<Squirm> oh, for viewing
<Squirm> tail tends to work :)
<kbmonkey> oh dear. that does not look good.
<meesterarend> I do not like tail much
<meesterarend> it tends to give me the first ten lines of the file...when i try to get the last ten
<meesterarend> :(
<kbmonkey> your files are written backwards? ha ha
<meesterarend> I wish
<kbmonkey> one guess what happened there Tara? :p
<TaraLS> Go for it. :P
<TaraLS> You probably won't get it.
<kbmonkey> aliens!
<TaraLS> OMGOSH how did you KNOW?
<TaraLS> Actually, I moronically did the C-A-F1 lol
<TaraLS> And didn't know how to get out of the text page
<kbmonkey> my tinfoil hat, is how.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  But that blocks signals...
<TaraLS> But it did say something about my hardware not being compatible with Unity
<kbmonkey> I should have mentioned. F1 through F5 are text. F6 (or 6, or is it 7?) go back to your GUI 
<TaraLS> And enabling... somethingorother mode instead (slow)
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Okay.
<meesterarend> we should have told him about C-A-F7
<meesterarend> ?
<TaraLS> Okay. I'll go back to the text window and see what it says exactly, then come back
<TaraLS> How do I come back exactly?
<Squirm> <meesterarend> we should have told him about C-A-F7
<Kilos> him be a her meesterarend 
<Squirm> ctrl alt F7
<Kilos> my brat
<meesterarend> sorry
<Kilos> lol
<TaraLS> Okay, way one.
<TaraLS> wait*
<meesterarend> northern cape its all the same
<meesterarend> apparently
<kbmonkey> perhaps it is a unity issue after all. and the fact that this happened in xp was coincidence.
<Kilos> gnome-fallback kbmonkey ?
<meesterarend> because your tell him to take it slow while he's pregnant
<meesterarend> :)
<Squirm> definitely bed time for me
<Squirm> wanted to be sleeping an hour ago :/
<TaraLS> Whew
<Kilos> night Squirm 
<TaraLS> Squirm: Oops, sleep tight Squirm.
<kbmonkey> night Squirm
<Squirm> gl TaraLS 
<meesterarend> took me a while to figure that out
<TaraLS> kbmonkey: Nope. It's not a Unity issue. I refuse to believe such nonsense.
<meesterarend> night Squirm
<kbmonkey> :>
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  It said "opengl" and then said "Unity is not supported by your hardware. Loading software rendering instead" and then said, "Unity is fully supported by your hardware."
<Kilos> TaraLS, try moms psu in there while we asleep
<TaraLS> And I kept getting a new line saying, " Buffer I/O error on device fd0 logical block 0"
<meesterarend> nvidia drivers?
<kbmonkey> it could say that only if your nvidia driver is not installed
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Yeah, because it looks sooo easy to disconnect/reconnect a power supply.
<Kilos> its not hard kiddo
<kbmonkey> its kinda a chore
<TaraLS> Kilos:  What the heck goes where?
<TaraLS> Kilos:  But look at all the wires!
<kbmonkey> i mean... piece 'o cake
<Kilos> just watch for clips on the plugs into mb
<TaraLS> Mom's might not even be the right wattage
<Kilos> no matter it will work
<kbmonkey> fd0 is a floppy drive. apparently your bios is expecting it
<meesterarend> every type of plug can go only one type of place
<meesterarend> if it do not fit
<Kilos> in bios disable floppy seek on boot
<meesterarend> it's not the rigtht place for it
<meesterarend> or the wrong way round
<kbmonkey> if you can get away with using the other psu without having to take it out...
<TaraLS> I can't even open it
<kbmonkey> just to test run, you know
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  How would I do that?
<kbmonkey> you need to get a manslave in to do it for you
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  rofl
<meesterarend> i did it a few times
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  I mean, the older comp (refurbished) is closed funny.
<meesterarend> its a pain
<kbmonkey> eish. 
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  It's got a heap of screws which I removed, but the box itself is then like... I dunno. It's got these other little bolt-type things that I can't put the screwdriver in.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  And I can't get the sides open. Just the top. Which is not enough.
<TaraLS> It says 240v on the back
<Kilos> i go sleep. night all good luck
<kbmonkey> its a horizontal case?
<TaraLS> Mine is 250v. Does that matter?
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Sleep tight, old man.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Yeah.
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> sleep tight Kilos 
<Kilos> come visit more often kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> oh. those are nasty :| sometimes the entire outside needs to slide off.
<Kilos> toods all
<kbmonkey> will do oom!
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  I know, but... I don't want to break it. It doesn't look like it's all unscrewed or something.
<meesterarend> TaraLS: the power here goes from about 210v by day  - 260v by night here
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  I mean, I don't see any screws for the side part, but the sides are not coming up easily.
<TaraLS> meesterarend:  I seee.
<meesterarend> nothing breaks on that amount of difference
<TaraLS> You know...
<TaraLS> When I first tried Ubuntu
<TaraLS> 'live'
<meesterarend> also most handles 110v with out problems
<TaraLS> My computer was on for two days without freezing.
<TaraLS> meesterarend:  Okay, that's good to know.
<kbmonkey> if the case is being difficult you can always get someone to help you. that way if something breaks you can claim innocence! 
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  lol, well, she doesn't even use this comp. She has a laptop.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  But I do need it, because it has XP, which means my tablet and printer work with it.
<kbmonkey> Ok. well I remember working on plenty of those flat dell cases. they had these horrible clippy hooks inside that made it hard to remove.
<kbmonkey> like had to slide it off with a lot of force
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Yes. It seems that way.
 * TaraLS sighs.
<kbmonkey> I used to put my hands on the sides and use thumbs to push the back panel inward.
<kbmonkey> some of them I had to remove the front panel, and push that side inward. :p
<TaraLS> Eish
<kbmonkey> sounds like it is just not your day!
<TaraLS> So... What if this IS a flash issue? Would 'flash' make my programs not work? Ones that don't require the interwebs?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  lol. Try: 
<TaraLS> 'not my year'
<kbmonkey> do you have anyone you can ask to help you with that?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Nope.
<kbmonkey> no, flash would only be for watching videos :)
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  That's what I thought. Darn.
<TaraLS> I went through a few stages where my PC froze when I searched up something in the Dash, too
<TaraLS> Kilos helped me fix that with the --configure -a thing.
<kbmonkey> we suspect flash, because it uses video and that takes more cpu. but no, it sounds like your problem happens other times too
<TaraLS> Yeah.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  But why would the PSU fail at different times?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Such as, it could fail when I just turn the comp on (like before, after I had done a hard restart and left it for a few hours, and then moved my cursor over the Unity taskbar)
<TaraLS> Or if it's been ON for several hours.
<kbmonkey> oh dear. magespawn said it sounds like your mother board is failing. I hope its not that.
<TaraLS> Before, when I had XP, the comp kept freezing when I had my anti-virus up, and I couldn't finish updates for it. And also when it went into screensaver.
<TaraLS> it froze a LOT LESS when I disabled screensaver and the antivirus.
<TaraLS> :( Me too.
<TaraLS> So what are we trying to glean here, by playing Youtube whilst its in Live mode?
<kbmonkey> yes, that would only tell us that an update or something installed isnt causing this
<kbmonkey> you do use this pc for work?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Yes, sadly.
<kbmonkey> oh dear. you should backup any files just in case.
<TaraLS> Well, they're backed up already from XP.
<TaraLS> I haven't put them onto Ubuntu yet.
<kbmonkey> good 8)
<TaraLS> Because of these issues.
<TaraLS> I've only had Ubuntu for about... less than two weeks.
<kbmonkey> is it older than 5 years, your pc? 
<kbmonkey> hmmm, I need tea.
<kbmonkey> Googling doesn't help. there's a hundred different issues it finds. sjoe
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Well, apparently the BIOS is from 2007. But my comp has other dates to 2009.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  I've had it since 09.
<kbmonkey> ok. the next time you turn it on, see if you can pause it and write down the bios name and version. we can look if there are updates for it.
<TaraLS> It is!
<TaraLS> Ehem
<TaraLS> Amibios
<TaraLS> v02.85. I think.
<TaraLS> Or uh. That 02 might be wrong.
<kbmonkey> close enough, let's see!
<kbmonkey> oh great, the ami bios website is not alive :P
<TaraLS> American Megatrends, etc etc
<TaraLS> .....
<TaraLS> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahhaha
<TaraLS> Yeah... It figures.
<TaraLS> Is Firefox supposed to lag a tiny bit in Live version?
<TaraLS> Maybe I shouldn't have six tabs up. Ehem.
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> yes the live runs from usb, it will be a little slower
<TaraLS> Don't laugh at me. :P I'm so overloaded with computer nonsense.
<TaraLS> And paranoid about this freezing issue. Booo.
<kbmonkey> awe don't cry!
<kbmonkey> no this is just too freaky, the ami.com website does not exist
<kbmonkey> mayb it is a sign
<kbmonkey> that we're looking for the wrong thing. he he
<kbmonkey> how about you clear your head of our computer nonsense TaraLS, and we can try something different tomorrow? :)
<kbmonkey> have you emailed the ubuntu mailing list with this, by the way?
<TaraLS> Why would I?
<TaraLS> I mean, why would the mailing list want to hear about my isshoooosss?
<kbmonkey> well, it is there for people to ask and to help
<kbmonkey> and many eyes help find problems :)
<TaraLS> You know...
<TaraLS> I think maybe it IS the motherboard... :( Echk.
<TaraLS> Thankfully, they are cheap.
<TaraLS> ish.
<TaraLS> I'd have to make sure that all my hardware would fit onto it. Is it a bad idea to buy the same one?
<kbmonkey> do they come with warranty?
<kbmonkey> if you can find the same one. They move so quick chances are that model isn't made anymore.
<kbmonkey> makes you want to throw it out the window, doesn't it? :P
<TaraLS> Yes. Definitely.
<TaraLS> I've wanted to throw it through a wall at least twice now in the last week.
<kbmonkey> if memtest fails it could also mean cpu or motherboard. 
<kbmonkey> but since you swapped your memories out, maybe it is one of the cpu of mb :(
<kbmonkey> you has gremlins
<kbmonkey> if you can, take it to a pc repair and tell them you suspect the motherboard or psu. they may even do free testing with their spares, ask them about this first.
<TaraLS> Ooh.
<TaraLS> That's an idea.
<TaraLS> Ooh YES.
<TaraLS> I think I shall ask them if they will do a free test.
<TaraLS> Yesyesyes
<TaraLS> Thanks. I hope they will. :)
<TaraLS> If they do, they'll get my service. >.>
<kbmonkey> some shops do this because they can potentially get you to buy from them if something is broke
<TaraLS> Yeah.
<TaraLS> Precisely.
<kbmonkey> there's only so much punishment you can take on yourself. I imagine you must be rope's end!
<kbmonkey> I hope so too! :]
<TaraLS> I am at rope's end
<TaraLS> Dangling on the precipice of "Oh, I'm sick of computers. I don't want one anymore."
<TaraLS> I need to reinstall XP alongside Ubuntu, though.
<TaraLS> Because my printer and tablet won't work with Ubuntu
<TaraLS> And working on images and layers on mom's computer with only 226mb of RAM is a nightmare.
<kbmonkey> Thats when I turn it off and pick up a good old book. ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> wow, that is dedication!
<TaraLS> lol
<kbmonkey> I remember trying audio editing on that amount of ram. eeek
<TaraLS> Ewwww.
<TaraLS> Yeah. I recorded a song on that much ram
<TaraLS> I had to actually sing a fraction faster than the music in order for it to sync
<kbmonkey> *blinks*
<kbmonkey> I guess I should sleep. Did not so much last night from a fever :p
<kbmonkey> it's gone now, yay :)
<TaraLS> Aw. :(
<TaraLS> I'm glad it's gone now. :)
<TaraLS> I will call the PC place later and ask if they'll do free testing.
<TaraLS> And then I'll let you know.
<TaraLS> Thanks for your help and company in my troubling times, oh wise kbmonkey. :)
<kbmonkey> happy to help!
<kbmonkey> oh I guess it must be daytime there then. Good luck!
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Yep. Only 8:30AM. :) And now I must be off.
 * TaraLS waves to all of Ubuntu ZA.
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-20
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos mornig
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> morning
<superfly> hiya Squirm
<Kilos> hmm
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> are you now hmmm'ing too?
<Kilos> howdy superfly 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im thinking what to say
<Kilos> my hmm means im  thinking
<Kilos> trying to get 12.10 to use 8ta on other pc
<Kilos> so if im in and out its because i steal the modem here
<Kilos> dont figure this sa keyboard bit on installs. do we actually hace a keyboard
<superfly> no, we use the US layout
<Kilos> thought so ty
<Kilos> thats what i been using till now
<Kilos> just trying the sa one on to see what they have put in
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> morning maiatoday jrgns timkeller Superhuman Squirm psydroid 
<Squirm> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> whew that was a mouthfull
 * Squirm writes Edubuntu to dvd
<Squirm> have to get going on a ltsp
<Squirm> :)
<Kilos> whats that?
<Squirm> Linux Terminal Server Project
<Squirm> basically going to run hdd-less machines
<Kilos> oh havent you installed server yet
<Squirm> I was playing around testing it a while back. now comes the server ^^
<Kilos> i got 12.10 server but first gotta fix some drives and a pc before i give it a try
<Squirm> I like it, we're going to get pupils using Ubuntu
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> best place to start
<Kilos> dunno why the varsity peeps dont flock in with the 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> those machines with ubuntu on
<Squirm> going to actually try get ZorinOS to network boot
<Squirm> it's built on Ubuntu, Windows-like
<Squirm> you can still clearly see it's Nautilus, but the menu style and things are like Windows 7
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> whats the name of them machines that burn cds/dvds at the varsities
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> freedom toasters
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> I wanted to set one up here
<Squirm> I think my boss has the software
<Squirm> probably outdated though
<Kilos> they actually lekker machines
<Kilos> got 9.10 on one
<Kilos> but was for lappies and i didnt know where i was yet
<Squirm> I've never seen one
<Kilos> aw
<Squirm> went to look for one in pmb. but it had been taken down
<Kilos> Maaz, google photo of a freedom toaster in za
<Maaz> Kilos: "Freedom Toaster | Flickr - Photo Sharing!" http://www.flickr.com/photos/rlancefield/2475983829/ :: "Freedom Toaster : INNOVATIONS : IT Heroes Network" http://www.itheroes.org.za/?idkey=691&redirect=innovations :: "Mark Shuttleworth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth :: "New brains for The Freedom Toaster —
<Maaz> Upfront Systems" http://www.upfrontsystems.co.za/site-news/pass-the-butter-please-we-are-d…
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Toaster
<Kilos> i think it was just dvdwriters inna housing and musta had a mb somewhere too
<maiatoday> aargh, Kilos and everybody, huge appologies for not making the meeting, I lapsed into domestic mommy mode and by the time I had supper done, I hadn't seen queery's reminder and it was all over
<maiatoday> I'll read the minutes
<maiatoday> the one thing I want to get going is the wiki page for the re-approval
<Kilos> np maiatoday we understand
<Kilos> life happens
<Kilos> see im learning
<maiatoday> thanks, but I am irritated with myself 'cause I really wanted to make it but obviously not enough :(
<maiatoday> anyway, I'll pop in here when I've checked out the minutes and then we can see who wants to help with the re-approval wiki
<Kilos> if its basic simple help i will give it a go
<Kilos> and sure the other guys will help
<Kilos> maybe even tumbles can find some time
<Kilos> and fly and inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, ive had great news. ians docs self innoculation seems to be working
<inetpro> oh and good morning everyone else
<Kilos> his lung capacity has increased from 20% to 43% in 4 months
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> sjoe
<superfly> Kilos: self innoculation?
<superfly> Kilos: that's great though
<Kilos> they take blood outa the arm and add some blood stuff to it and inject back into bum near bottom of spine
<inetpro> Kilos: s/innoculation/inoculation/
<Kilos> so he actually is innoculating himself
<Kilos> oh 1 n
<Kilos> Maaz, spell innoculation
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Inoculation or inoculation
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> yeah he looks so much healthier and doesnt cough and sniff a 1/4 what he did when i last saw him 8 months ago
<Kilos> im so happy for my boy
<Kilos> yo jrgns 
<Kilos> he was nearly dead the poor kid
<Kilos> doc said coupla months more woulda been bye
<Kilos> its some avian virus that there are no antibiotics for
<Kilos> couldnt walk 10 metres without stopping to get breathe back
<Kilos> 80% of the lungs crystalised
<Kilos> Just the Almighty pointed him to a md thats a homeopath as well
<Kilos> other docs had given up
<Kilos> my kind was baie siek
<inetpro> Kilos: ai
<Kilos> hehe i had to zero one drive to get it working again and install 12.04 on booting, now windows cant see it and its gotta have xp on
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> bly hy kom weer reg
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<Kilos> so i back in dos fdisk mode
<Kilos> sigh
 * Kilos kicks billy onna butt
<Kilos> inetpro, skuus man save the info somewhere for your topic update
<Kilos> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-11-19-17-32-43.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-11-19-17-32-43.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-11-19-17-32-43.html
<Kilos> next meet 17 dec
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: next meeting on the holiday?
<Kilos> oh my
 * inetpro wonders whether that be a good idea
<Kilos> does that make a diffs
<inetpro> maybe, maybe not
<Kilos> can we move it to the tuesday or so?
<inetpro> Kilos: what did you decide last night?
<Kilos> we didnt check it was a holiday sir
<Kilos> the following monday is way into festive season methinks
<Kilos> or we can even make it the 10th
<Kilos> you change the topic and i advertise it so peeps gotta follow our decision if they dont come here quick and say nay
<Kilos> will teach peeps to watch ubuntu-za more so you and i dont get away with murder
<Kilos> whew milk has got expensive hey?
<Kilos> i dont think the farmer is getting much more than R1 a litre yet
<Kilos> so nestle and clover and them make R5 on the farmers hard work
<Kilos> per litre, then the still rmove mosta the cream to sell seperately
<Kilos> swines
<Kilos> life doesnt just happen, its the money grabbers that force it on everyone
<Kilos> wb queery 
<Kilos> jrgns, bad connection again
<Kilos> fix it
<Kilos> hi amanica Banlam barns 
<inetpro> Kilos: where do you get milk for R6 ?
<Kilos> 6+ per litre. methinks muffit said R12.85 for 2 litres
<inetpro> it's more than R10 per litre in the shops these days
<Kilos> checher chechers just up your street
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> and yes I also bet the farmer still gets like R1
<inetpro> totally evil!!!
<Kilos> if possible try support the farmers that sell in caravans and 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> those tuis nywerheid places
<inetpro> Kilos: problem is that those places don't seem to stick around for long, not sure why
<inetpro> at least not in my area
<inetpro> it's a tough business to be in I guess
<inetpro> milk doesn't stay fresh for long
<Kilos> they battle financially to cover rent etc
<Kilos> no you gotta buy daily or every second day
<Kilos> or parboil it
<Kilos> just off boiling and then cool and put in fridge
<Kilos> thats the start of pasteurising
<Kilos> forget the right words
<Kilos> or do as we do and buy a few bottles at a time and freeze those extras for later
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> that's never the same
<Kilos> ya but saves travelling
<Kilos> this long life milk you buy has very little genuine milk in it
<Kilos> because proper milk doesnt make 3 days inna fridge
<Kilos> maybe 3 if you cooled it well and quickly after milking
<Kilos> also let a bottle of clover go sour
<Kilos> doesnt go sour it frots
<Kilos> vrots
<Kilos> daai ding
<Kilos> with good milk you can put it inna sun for a day and it becomes maas
<Kilos> not the bot either
<Kilos> the stuff that them peeps drink
<Kilos> very healthy and ok for peeps that cant handle fresh milk
<psydroid> hi Kilos inetpro and the others
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://paste.ubuntu.com || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 17 Dec 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/T0K4ry || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> now nuvolari can relax before the meeting
<inetpro> agenda all setup
<Kilos> haha then he doesnt prepare
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> hmm... :-)
<inetpro> I put his name there so he better come prepared
<Kilos> are the minutes in that logs link?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep in point 2 of the agenda
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> sadly can't put that as a link
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> or maybe I just don't know how
 * inetpro hates the interface for posting the agenda
<Kilos> we can worry bout that another time
<Kilos> or you can just give the mins link here for me to tweet
<inetpro> something that should take less than a minute to update takes 15 minutes or more
<inetpro> Kilos: the link is in the topic
<Kilos> win me taken over an hour to format a 500g drive
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> you just said you dunno how
<inetpro> nee man, jy verstaan verkeerd
<Kilos> i can install 12.10 3 times in the time me takes to format
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> die adres is in plein teks in item 2 maar jy kan nie kliek nie
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> So i wasn't really paying attention in the meet last night - dinner. How'd it go?
<inetpro> Kilos: gaan kyk by http://bit.ly/T0K4ry
<Kilos> Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<inetpro> Kilos: agenda item 2
<Kilos> i dont see item 2 just a long line of stuff
<inetpro>  Review previous minutes - Johan Mynhardt @ Tue, 20 Nov. 2012 09:29 UTC
<inetpro> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-11-19-17-32-43.txt
<Kilos> then i gotta go look agenda man
<Kilos> you want my mail addy?
<Kilos> ok ill post that and peeps can sort themselves out
<inetpro> Kilos: wat wil jy post?
<Kilos> how many following the ubuntu twit page now
<Kilos> was thinking of direct link to minutes, not via agenda
<inetpro> Kilos: looks like 33
<Kilos> is that all
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> Kilos: ok wag, ek maak 'n kort link vir jou
<Kilos> that micro blog thing is stupid
<Kilos> when post to long it doesnt say its too long it just says failed
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> Kilos: minutes of last nights #ubuntu-za meeting are at: http://bit.ly/XvUExZ
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> you make my life so much easier
<Kilos> add it to your bill
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> got a nice file 13 here
<Kilos> burn it once a week
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> went well Vince-0 but not good you dont pay attention
<Kilos> will have to think up punishment for such offences
<Vince-0> ha! 
<Vince-0> well, I was at sea you see
<Kilos> ah fishing?
<Vince-0> na just hanging out 
<Kilos> at sea?
<Kilos> you ok??
<Vince-0> on a boat ya, with my sailor parents and shiz
<Kilos> you can drown there or get eaten 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> thats cool
<Vince-0> used AndroIRC
<Vince-0> so what's the objective of these meets?
<Kilos> we have to have them to keep our staus
<Kilos> status
<Kilos> as part of ubuntu
<Kilos> but i enjoy them as well
<Vince-0> *looking at the site
<Kilos> we got a re-approval coming up soon
<Kilos> need to be re-approved every year
<Vince-0> I want to do a regular google+ hangout regularly to get the LUG in Durban going
<Kilos> and if we dont even have meets they will drop us
<Kilos> try get some of them here too
<Kilos> dunno where smileyborg went
<Vince-0> Dunno, 
<Vince-0> we actually both on the committee for the DBNLUG
<Vince-0> I imagine recreating something like Linux Outlaws and publish on YouTube
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> cos once Smilyborg and I get chatting,ranting we can go on for hours
<Squirm> good afternoon
<Vince-0> so once I get a decent headset and webcam - its OON! I've started a discussion framework
<Vince-0> Hi Squirm
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> if you neglect ubuntu-za i gonna be cross
<Kilos> ubuntu is the top linux distro
<Kilos> lets keep it like that
<Vince-0> meh
<Vince-0> Canonical has questionable moves 
<Vince-0> If you're a Free/Libre purist then hardly any distro will do - 
<Vince-0> http://trisquel.info/ for the purists
<Vince-0> doesn't contain any proprietary code whatsoever - so I guess it comes down to drivers
<Vince-0> havn't tried it myself
<Vince-0> Are you guys involved with your local LUGs? Jhb/pretoria ?
<Kilos> ya man many of the guys here are using other distros and ubuntu flavours. the bit thing is to keep us part of the ubuntu community
<Kilos> i have tinycorelinux as well
<Vince-0> I've been listening to a few Richard Stallman interviews...
<Kilos> and whats he have to say?
<Kilos> dont give me a link
<Vince-0> ow, let me see here
<Kilos> listening to audio eats data
<Vince-0> http://hackerpublicradio.org/eps.php?id=1116
<Vince-0> dunno what the file download size is
<Kilos> im reading there
<Vince-0> RMS is the GNU creator
<Vince-0> so the definition of Linux is that its just the kernel.
<Vince-0> Ubuntu is technically a GNU/Linux distro because it uses the GNU userspace OS and Linux kernel
<Vince-0> There is also a big difference between the Debian etc type distros and the BSD types with regard to licensing
<Vince-0> BSD is doing away with all GPL code and their latest release does away with GCC compiler using GPL to a compiler using BSD license
<Vince-0> purists! the world needs the extremists to push the envelope
<Kilos> ubuntu was my escape from windows. and have enjoyed it for a few years now so will keep using it as long as possible
<Kilos> go look at tinycorelinux
<Kilos> thats kinda pure isnt it
<Kilos> bit its like eating rice without gravy on
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> Hi There
<Kilos> welcome to ubunt-za
<Vince-0> tinycore is GPLv2
<Kilos> ubuntu is very lekker gravy
<Vince-0> As far as GUIs go, you can strap em on any underlying distro
<barrydk> Thanks i'm a newbie with ubuntu 
<Vince-0> KDE is still the prettiest
<Kilos> what can we help you with barrydk 
<Kilos> we welcome newbies
<Kilos> its one less for ms
<Kilos> i like kde Vince-0 have it on second drive here
<Kilos> but need unity as well to help noobs
<barrydk> At the moment i got my setup working as i want it but from time to time you get some things you want to do and cant . But some help will be great at those times.
<Vince-0> I have it as an alternative on this Ubuntu 12.10 install along with Cinnamon and LXDE
<Kilos> barrydk, we are here to help
<barrydk> Tanks will much appreciated.
<Kilos> just at times it takes a while for someone to get time to help you as most are at work as well
<Kilos> so when you need help. state what the problem is and be patient. someone will help you
<Kilos> where are you barrydk 
<barrydk> No problem, i've come pretty far hith foroms reading and uncle google
<Kilos> good some say google is your friend
<barrydk> That gy knows a lot. I'm near Cullinan
<Kilos> oh thats near us pta peeps
<barrydk> Yip only 35 kilos
<Kilos> we got top ubuntu guys here
<Kilos> even 2 in the developement side
<Vince-0> 2 ubuntu devs?
<Kilos> even though one has moved to the uk he still connects here
<Kilos> the weed and um
<Kilos> deegeee
<barrydk> As i said will bother you sometimes for your knowledge.  
<Kilos> drussel
<Kilos> you welcome to just hang here too
<Kilos> and listen to the nonsense that flows
<Kilos> we sometimes talk health and farming and other stuff
<barrydk> My problem is ram. If i find something interesting i must cling on to it otherwise i forget about it when i need it.
<Kilos> haha me too
<Kilos> make ubuntu-za as part of your daily connects
<barrydk> Yes will do. 
<Kilos> or come for coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<barrydk> Where (was thinking on the same line)  are you in pta
<Kilos> here with our cyber coffee maker
<Kilos> im west of pta
<barrydk> It's to hot for cofee, i only drink two cups per day. One to wake up and one before bed time. The rest of the day only coldrink and water
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what do you do?
<barrydk> Talking noncense with you guys
<Vince-0> Nice work with the ubuntu-za team there Kilos
<Kilos> no man do you work and where
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> ty Vince-0 
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<barrydk> No im working for dcs and living on a farm near Cullinan
<Vince-0> What's your role in Ubuntu-za? Community organiser?
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> no role methinks Vince-0 
<Kilos> im like the greeter bot
<Vince-0> are there other people involved with organising?
<Vince-0> do you interface with the LUG groups at all?
<Kilos> organising what
<Kilos> nope they too clever for me
<Vince-0> ubuntu-za team - y'know making sure the group passes the audit
<Kilos> but lots of the other guys are on #glug.za
<Kilos> oh thats done by maiatoday  and everyone handy goes to support
<Vince-0> ok kewl,
<Vince-0> keen to make some notes on who's who in the ZA Linux community
<Kilos> she will give us the date of the audit thing and we all go join that channel
<Kilos> look at #glug.za and the clug
<Vince-0> will do - 
<Vince-0> need to leverage the activity to get some movement with the DBNlug
<Kilos> whew a 500gB drive has 15 million clusters
<Vince-0> glug is invite only
<Kilos> join from here and im sure it will be sorted
<Kilos> .       /j #glug.za
<Vince-0> ./j #glug.za
<Vince-0> gotcha
<Kilos> lol if i start with a / then freenode doesnt print it here
<Vince-0> Ok, so you're just an active community member
<Kilos> kinda
<Vince-0> need MOAR
<Kilos> this is my home
<Kilos> clug is active
<Kilos> they cape peeps lead in the revolution
<Vince-0> #clug.za ?
<Kilos> im not sure
<Kilos> lets try
<Vince-0> not
<Vince-0> I'm a former Capetonian 
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hey superfly how we get to clug
<Vince-0> I want to get 'em all on a G+ hangout show- do you follow Linux Outlaws? 
<Kilos> we have a g+ bit too
<Kilos> inetpro, can tell you
<Kilos> you can add us to your circles
<Vince-0> whoa! yes please
<Vince-0> found ubuntu-za
<Kilos> and ubuntuza on twitter
<Vince-0> gotcha
<inetpro> hmm..
<inetpro> we're not that active on g+
<inetpro> I basically just created the page on g+ to refer back to our official home at http://ubuntu-za.org
<inetpro> oh and I did post some of the meeting events on there
<inetpro> not sure how many use that though... will have to check and post our next meeting details there
<inetpro> as soon as I have time
<Vince-0> I use it for my main social network - hangouts are the best
 * inetpro still prefers irc to hang out on
 * Kilos agrees
<Kilos> g+ eats data
<inetpro> video uses way to much precious bandwidth
<inetpro> Vince-0: but this channel is not a LUG
<Vince-0> true
<Kilos> we are a community help channel
<Vince-0> uncapped adsl!
<Kilos> lol i wish
<Kilos> 3g
 * inetpro was on ADSL long long ago
<inetpro> until they stole me cables
<inetpro> and Telkom refused to lay more cables
<Kilos> our overhead lines went same way
<Kilos> to the copper merchants
<Kilos> power lines too
<Kilos> oh ya inetpro no power again tomorrow
<inetpro> Kilos: ai
<Kilos> so say morning before 8 am
<inetpro> sjoe, I try
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> np
<superfly> Kilos: #clug on atrum
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> Vince-0, ^^
<Vince-0> ty superfly
<maiatoday> Kilos, our re-approval date is 2012-12-05 00:00:00
<maiatoday> I am going to go ahead and start the process of making the wiki page
<maiatoday> I will also send and email to the list
<maiatoday> This is soon
<Kilos> ty maiatoday 
<maiatoday> If anybody has any ideas of what should go in there, watch the list or here, I'll put the links and the exact dates for the re-approval meeting up
<Kilos> looks like steven has given up on us
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> haters gonna hate :-P
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> who hates who?
<Symmetria> http://idc-g.com/downloads/IDC-G_Newsletter04_Fall:Winter2012.pdf
<Symmetria> :)
<Kilos> hmm you busy hey
<Symmetria> Kilos, extremely :(
<Symmetria> I was in tanzania last week
<Kilos> busy is good. keep you outa trouble
<Kilos> kom groot reen
<Kilos> inetpro, wake up and call the rain
<inetpro> eish Kilos, dis warm?
<Kilos> yip its gotta rain. air feels moist though so maybe we lucky
<Kilos> leeker innie son maar nie vit lank nie
<inetpro> ek wonder
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> kan net bietjie bietie vat
<inetpro> superfly: why you say that?
<superfly> inetpro: I'm just quoting an oft-said meme
<superfly> which is often said when someone doesn't like something that you're doing
<inetpro> superfly: what happened?
<Kilos> ai
<superfly> inetpro: Kilos said, "looks like steven has given up on us"
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> oh my. does he hate us?
<Kilos> who did what to him
<superfly> Kilos: I'm not saying he does... I don't even know who or what you're talking about
<superfly> eish mense...
<Kilos> sflr
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> and poor neil struggling with their loco
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think he (sflr) abandoned ubuntu yet
<Kilos> lets hope
<Kilos> Maaz, seen sflr
<Maaz> Kilos: sflr was last seen 2 months, 7 days, 4 hours, 33 minutes and 27 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-09-14 01:30:09 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-09-14 01:41:39 PDT
<Kilos> thats a bad sign
<Kilos> anyone installed win7 yet it be super slow here
<Kilos> so lekker installing windows when it isnt going on your own drive
<Symmetria> *shrug* I run win7 on at least 2 machines, with no issues
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> sympathies
<Symmetria> heh, seriously, for what I use it for, *shrug* no problems, I believe in using whatever tool suits the job Im doing with it
<Symmetria> which is why I run ubuntu servers
<Kilos> i installed it here in virualbox
<Symmetria> and prefer to run osx desktops
<Kilos> ended up with a clean install of 12.04
<Symmetria> heh kilos I dunno how well it works in virtualization environments like that, I have 2 dedicated machines for windows, and both of them are pretty high end systems
<Symmetria> (one of which is specced out for gaming)
<Kilos> im doing it for my son Symmetria he aint got time
<Kilos> ah gaming machines be kiff
<Kilos> nice and fast
<Symmetria> heh yeah, this machine is kinda, insanely specced
<Kilos> i got an older one that the whole pc crashe to try fix
<Kilos> need to get one of them express graphics cards for it 
<Kilos> grrr
<Symmetria> I have a 6 core cpu, 64gigs of ram, solid state drives and a nvidia 690 video card in it 
<Symmetria> lol
<Kilos> is that your gaming machine? the 40k one?
<Symmetria> yeah :p
<Kilos> you aint got time for gaming
<Symmetria> well, gaming among other things :) hehe I use it for virtualization as well
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> but if Im playing games, its always on this machine :p
<Kilos> no wonder, sounds like a dream
<Kilos> if you leave it to me in your willi might make another 30 years
<Kilos> hehe gaming at 90
<Symmetria> lol
<Kilos> lo mazal wb
<mazal> Mirrag oom
 * mazal gou 'n koffie dan moet ek aan die werk kom
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Hmm , strykwerk :(
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> ai dis lelik
<Kilos> kry wash and wear klere
<mazal> Dit sou 'n bargain wees :)
<mazal> Ek's bly om te hoor my maaitjie was hier
<mazal> My mede strydos :)
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> lang fight for vensters gaan dooi
<Kilos> voor
<Kilos> maar elke dag beter
<mazal> Die goed het ons weer gedaan gehad vandag , maar ons mag niks verander nie. Moet dit gebruik
<mazal> Behalwe natuurlik ons eie servers wat ons nou al gebou het
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> dis die probleem. was praat van die hele regering gaan linux toe so jaar of so terug
<Kilos> maar hulle nie haastig nie
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<mazal> Het nou al 3 van hulle. Call logging registers , ip registers , asset registers , backups , av updates. Alles gebruik ons ubuntu servers voor en niemand kan niks daaroor seg nie
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> En dis ook die enigste servers wat altyd werk
<Kilos> dis n goeie begin
<mazal> Is net af as die krag af is
<mazal> Die ms sql servers en mail servers , van hulle praat ek eerder nie
<Kilos> please wait while windows live is installed
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Koffie klaar , ek moet loop werk
<Kilos> mooi loop
<Kilos> hi drussell 
 * drussell waves to Kilos
<Kilos> at least win7 installed where xp couldnt
<Kilos> lo TaraLS 
<TaraLS> Sup.
<TaraLS> No kbmonkey, darn.
<Kilos> just installed win7 on ians drive
<Kilos> very hot here
<TaraLS> Eeeh
<Kilos> he normally only makes it weekends . work wont allow then on the net
<Kilos> 36°c
<Kilos> what progress have you made
<TaraLS> So my comp has been on for about 21 hours in Live Ubuntu (running from USB), and it hasn't frozen once. I even left a Youtube video paused for an hour while I went to the shop (which meant that my comp went into 'screensaver mode'), and I managed to pause/resume/pause/resume several times, AND I was able to convert two videos from Youtube to MPEG4 on VLC.
<TaraLS> No freezes.
<Kilos> ah that sounds good
<TaraLS> Well, I have no idea what it means.
<TaraLS> Why does it not freeze on Live Ubuntu? Does that just mean that an actual install of an OS is taxing the hardware?
<Kilos> it means that it software that gets sicker when upgraded
<TaraLS> Which really doesn't leave us any closer to anything.
<TaraLS> Are you sure?
<Kilos> yes now we can look in software
 * TaraLS waves to magespawn.
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Okay. brb
<Kilos> maybe something clashing 
<Symmetria> hrm, I'm really impressed by how many major international tech companies are finally waking up and investing in this continent
<Kilos> whew i dont know what to google for tumbleweed 
<Kilos> taras pc fine from live cd but hands when streaming youtube from drive
<Kilos> hangs
<mazal> bad hdd ?
<TaraLS> I did a HDD test using Disk Checker in Ubuntu, and it said it was fine.
<TaraLS> "Status: Ok" or something.
<TaraLS> Btw, what happens when you want to make your HDD space bigger? Do you get a completely new HDD, or can you upgrade your old one?
<TaraLS> Cuz mine was about 180G or something, and the person who reformatted my comp twice gave me 1T.
<mazal> Tara if you can and have the means , try and do an install to an external and run from that and see what happens. To try and rule out your hdd and m/board interface to the hdd
<TaraLS> The one COMP I have access to is the 225mb of RAM one, and that has XP - and I NEED it to have XP so I can use my tablet.
<TaraLS> The one comp aside from mine (this one), I mean.
<TaraLS> That comp, annoyingly, has never had any issues.
<Kilos> mazal, normally ubuntu gives you early warning if there is the slightest probs with a drive
<Kilos> puts a little icon in the top bar/panel
<Kilos> that thing
<Kilos> ive seen it often repairing old crashed drives
<Kilos> it shows up on drives that xp installs on with no prob
<mazal> Is it just with youtube or in general that it freezes ?
<TaraLS> Youtube is what I know for a fact freezes it, so I use Youtube to test if the comp is STILL Freezing.
<TaraLS> Otherwise, when I had XP and my programs installed, Windows Movie Maker froze it, and my recording programs Avid Pro Tools SE, Cakewalk Home Studio 2002, and my screensaver froze it, and my antivirus Kaspersky froze it.
<TaraLS> I managed to greatly reduce the freezing on XP by disabling my screensaver and antivirus
<TaraLS> And by using Windows stuff instead of other stuff (Such as I.E instead of Firefox)
<mazal> If you play a movie from the hdd , or a dvd from the rom ? What heppens ?
<TaraLS> But it DID still freeze and bluescreen
<TaraLS> mazal:  It's perfectly fine. It doesn't freeze. 
<TaraLS> I haven't played a DVD in a while, but I've played several movies from HDD, and they never freeze.
<mazal> Have you tried a different browser ?
<TaraLS> Though, one froze today. I believe, however, that it's because I had a streamed video conversion paused in VLC.
<TaraLS> mazal:  It's not browser related.
<TaraLS> I've used three different browsers over the course of the last several months
<TaraLS> I.E, Firefox, and Chrome.
<TaraLS> Does anyone know if Kbmonkey will be around today?
<TaraLS> He's really the one I want to tell this to. It was his suggestion to try freeze the comp from Live.
<TaraLS> Maybe he had a thought going.
<mazal> So in ubuntu it is only the youtube that freezes it ?
<TaraLS> mazal:  Well, partially, because Ubuntu doesn't have Windows MOvie Maker, and I haven't installed my programs because I want to fix the comp first.
<TaraLS> My comp has also frozen when I've searched for things in Dash
<TaraLS> I think it would be fair to say 'streaming video', not necessarily Youtube specifically.
<TaraLS> Though I haven't tried other sites.
<mazal> This is a tough one , anything from power supply to ram to cpu would show up in live as well
<TaraLS> RAM is fine, I think.
<TaraLS> I've taken one out and used the other, and vice versa, and the comp still freezes.
<TaraLS> Using each.
<TaraLS> Not sure. What is different between an installed OS and just running a Live OS?
<TaraLS> Even though I've got Ubuntu installed on my comp, so it's still there on the HDD, running Live Ubuntu the comp did not freeze.
<mazal> But , the thing that does point to hardware is the fact that both Windoze and Ubuntu does it
<TaraLS> Still has not.
<TaraLS> mazal: Yeah.
<mazal> What's the biggest file you have ?
<mazal> On your hdd
<TaraLS> Urh.
<TaraLS> Probably one of these Videos I converted earlier
<mazal> Do you have something say in the 4gig range ?
<TaraLS> Because of my comp issues, I didn't put any of my saved files onto the HDD.
<TaraLS> mazal:  Nope.
<TaraLS> mazal:  My music program, Avid Pro Tools SE, was 7 gigs.
<mazal> How big are those videos you have ?
<TaraLS> That probably won't install on Ubuntu either.
<TaraLS> mazal:  One sec. I will check.
<TaraLS> One is 1gig
<TaraLS> The other around the 400mb range
<mazal> Can you test something please ?
<TaraLS> mazal:  Sure.
<mazal> They are on external yes ?
<TaraLS> mazal: No. I saved them to my HDD
<TaraLS> To my current Ubuntu install
<TaraLS> +ation.
<mazal> I still would like to rule out the drive's interface. So if you want to , boot with the live cd , then select a heap of those video file on your hdd and copy them to a temp folder on the same hdd. I would just like to hear what heppens if that drive and the interface works hard in live
<mazal> Is up to you if you want to
<TaraLS> mazal:  What exactly are you saying? 
<TaraLS> mazal:  You want me to put a bunch of video files onto the LIVE 'HDD' of Ubuntu, not my current install?
<mazal> I want your hdd to work hard while booted with the live cd
<TaraLS> mazal:  Every time I restart 'live', though, everything resets.
<TaraLS> mazal:  I need to reinstall flash and such again.
<mazal> No you can access your hdd while in live
<TaraLS> So you're talking about my current installation of Ubuntu. You want me to run live whilst my current installation has lots of videos in the HDD?
<mazal> Just click on home in dash , you will see it there top left but it won't be mounted
<TaraLS> I don't know what good this test will do. My HDD has been near empty for ages.
<mazal> You click on it and it will mount
<TaraLS> And it still freezes/etc
<TaraLS> Okay. Let me see.
<mazal> I want to rule out the interface as well
<TaraLS> It's saying that all my partitions are mounted already.
<mazal> Are you in live now ?
<TaraLS> Yes.
<TaraLS> mazal:  What do you mean by interface?
<mazal> The hdd ports on the m/board
<TaraLS> mazal:  Er. What about them?
<mazal> That's what I want to test
<mazal> Because they can get faulty too
<TaraLS> Okay.
<mazal> Because they are not working while in live you see
<TaraLS> Why not? Wouldn't they be working if all my HDD is mounted?
<mazal> And we need to find out why live is working and when working from the hdd it freezes
<TaraLS> Yes.
<mazal> No it's just idling in live
<mazal> You not using it
<TaraLS> Ah, okay.
<TaraLS> Now, no one answered my question before.
<mazal> That's why I want you to copy a heap of data around on it so it works on live
<mazal> And the bigger the data the better , is there is a problem on the ports it should then give you trouble while doing a big copy
<mazal> Is just to make sure TaraLS 
<TaraLS> mazal:  Okay, I get it, but can you just answer my question first? Just because I'm unclear about something.
<mazal> With this type of problem you have to rule out everything one can think of
<mazal> What Q was that ?
<TaraLS> mazal:  My question was.... My friend gave me extra hard drive space. Does that mean I've got a new hdd altogether with more space, or did he add onto my ORIGINAL Hdd?
<mazal> New hdd
<mazal> You can't add on
<TaraLS> mazal: I didn't think so, but wanted to be sure.
<TaraLS> mazal:  But the HDD PORTS will still be the same, yes?
<mazal> UNLESS your hdd was already 1tb but only 180gig was patitioned
<TaraLS> Nope.
<mazal> Same ports yes
<TaraLS> Okay. So you want me to copy a bunch of files to -where-, exactly?
<mazal> Wait a minute
<mazal> Did this start immediately after you got the new drive ?
<TaraLS> No. I've had it for months now.
<mazal> On the previous drive as well
<TaraLS> Yes, that's why I wanted to rule out if it was the same HDD or a different one when upgrading size.
<TaraLS> Because that kind of rules out the HDD.
<mazal> Defnitely rules out the hdd
<TaraLS> First time I remember having a problem was a blue screen with XP, and it happened immediately as I pulled out two flash drives at the same time without unmounting them.
<mazal> But not the ports hehehehe
<TaraLS> mazal:  lol
<mazal> Just create a temp folder on your hdd and call it whatever you like. Them copy a heap of those videos files to it. Later you can delete them from that temp folder
<TaraLS> mazal:  Can I put it on the desktop?
<mazal> No , the desktop is on the cd currently
<TaraLS> mazal:  But the desktop will be wiped when I restart in live.
<TaraLS> mazal:  Yeah.
<TaraLS> mazal:  Well, it's USB.
<TaraLS> mazal:  Okay, so... Am I putting it on live, or on my proper Ubuntu-installed HDD?
<mazal> In live mode
<mazal> Or you know what
<TaraLS> So how do I avoid going into folders that are on my HDD? I'm still a bit new about all that
<TaraLS> (I've only had Ubuntu for twoish weeks. Less than)
<TaraLS> What?
<mazal> There is batter plan
<TaraLS> Go for it
<mazal> Actually open one of those videos that is on your hdd and let it play
<mazal> That will let the video come from the hdd and not the net
<TaraLS> Which will therefore be using the ports?
<mazal> Yep
<TaraLS> But isn't that the same as using it whilst in normal Ubuntu-installed mode?
<TaraLS> Or is it different because we're relying on the ports to transfer the video from the HDD to live?
<TaraLS> (essentially)
<mazal> Oh ya , you said they play fine
<TaraLS> lol yeah.
<mazal> Forgot that part sorry
<TaraLS> No problem.
<mazal> Ag no , square one
<TaraLS> Haha
<TaraLS> Yeaaaaah.
<TaraLS> Thanks for your help, though. :)
<mazal> Must be hardware , but this whole live thing that works keeps messing with that theory
<TaraLS> HMMM
<TaraLS> It boggles.
<TaraLS> I need kbmonkey. It was his suggestion to run Live and see what happened. I have no idea where he was going with that.
<mazal> The thing that bothers me with "it might be software" is that Ubuntu and XP doesn't use the same software
<TaraLS> Or where he was thinking of going from here.
<TaraLS> mazal:  Yeah, that's really the only thing.
<mazal> So if one thinks that it might have been an ubuntu update that broke it , then XP should have worked fine
<TaraLS> mazal:  But they DO use the same hardware. Even so, the comp works fine in LIVE, but freezes in INSTALLED Ubuntu.
<mazal> And visa versa
<TaraLS> mazal:  I'm not thinking it was an Ubuntu update. It's not 'broken' because it was never fixed to begin with.
<mazal> Therefore it must be hardware related if my logic is ok
<TaraLS> Which leads me back to my OTHER question
<mazal> But then along comes the live cd that uses the same hardware and works
<TaraLS> mazal:  How is hardware used on an Installation of Ubuntu, versus just the Live version? And wouldn't it make a difference that Ubuntu is installed at all? Even though I'm not using the Installed Ubuntu?
<TaraLS> It's very boggling.
<mazal> Good point, and points back to the biggest difference between the two , the HDD
<TaraLS> But that's eliminated, because I had a different HDD with XP and it had the same problems
<mazal> You did plug in all the same peripherals (usb and lpt) devices in Live as you had in the install ?
<TaraLS> And if it was my USB ports, I'd still be freezing even in LIVE because I'm using my USB keyboard/mouse AND the USB Live Ubuntu.
<TaraLS> mazal:  Yes. I haven't unplugged anything.
<mazal> Rules out 3rd party hardware
<mazal> ish
<TaraLS> No ISH about it.
<TaraLS> If it was USB, I should be freezing in Live.
<TaraLS> I'm using USB right now. The LIVE disc itself is a USB flash drive.
<mazal> Another difference I can think of is that in live one doesn't install video drivers
<TaraLS> The keyboard/mouse is one USB thing, because they're wireless. The USB thing plugged in is the receiver for them.
<mazal> Did you install video drivers in your actual ubuntu install ?
<TaraLS> mazal:  I dunno. Apparently Ubuntu does everything when you install it. *shrug*
<mazal> That means no
<TaraLS> I was told that I didn't need to bother installing drivers because Ubuntu does it.
<mazal> You have to go to "additional drivers" to install them in ubuntu
<TaraLS> I think I did that, actually.
<mazal> I actually hoped you did as that would have been something else to test
<TaraLS> Kilos:  You quiet.
<mazal> Cos that is a defnite difference between live and install
<Kilos> reading and cooking
<mazal> And it is video related
<Kilos> she installed nvidia 173 methinks mazal 
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Oyes.
<mazal> Tara do this one test then
<mazal> Boot up your install and revert to novue
<mazal> Let's wee what happens
<TaraLS> mazal:  I installed 173, and then after that, I installed 'additional drivers'. But BEFORE 173, I installed "current driver" per suggestion of another xchat peep.
<TaraLS> What the heck is novue?
<Kilos> you need to explain nicely how mazal 
<mazal> You are one 12.10 yes ?
<superfly> Nouveau
<TaraLS> Kilos:  ......
<superfly> they are the open source nvidia drivers
<mazal> I think you are on 12.10
<TaraLS> mazal:  Yep, I am.
<TaraLS> superfly:  Hi Supahflahhh.
<mazal> Ok , you need to go to software sources
<TaraLS> mazal:  How do I get there? Software Center?
<Kilos> it froze before 173 was installed
<mazal> Then at the top tabs go to additional drivers
<mazal> Ag nee man !!!
<TaraLS> Hahaha
<mazal> There goes that test as well
<TaraLS> rofl
<TaraLS> Sorry.
<TaraLS> It sucks, I know. Very frustrating.
<superfly> TaraLS: hello TaraLeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Kilos> thats why we did additional drivers
<Kilos> lol @ superfly 
<mazal> o.........k
<mazal> Shees , what else differs from live and install ?
<Kilos> lots
<Kilos> all the update/upgrades
<Kilos> 450 updates
<TaraLS> mazal: One of my XP blue screens was 'nvd4.exe' or something.... and I updated the nvidia driver and didn't get that blue screen again, but still got freezing and other blue screens.
<mazal> Software it is not
<mazal> Kilos if it was updates then only ubuntu would do it
<TaraLS> mazal: And one of my blue screens in XP was due to the ethernet card 'rltk.exe' or some such... So I updated THAT, and didn't get that blue screen again, but comp was STILL freezing.
<TaraLS> This might seem stupid, but.... Is there a way that updates could annoy hardware if the hardware is set to something DIFFERENT from the update, in the BIOS?
<superfly> TaraLS: you can try the experimental nVidia drivers, dunno if that'll make a difference
<TaraLS> Also, before we talk more about the nvidia drivers...
<TaraLS> I took out the graphics card and used the onboard one, and the comp still froze.
<TaraLS> So I don't think it's that.
<mazal> Tara driver updates can defnitely make hardware malfunction. It does happen sometimes
<superfly> TaraLS: what is your onboard card?
<TaraLS> superfly:  I dunno. How do I check what it is?
<superfly> lspci should show it
<superfly> (from the terminal)
<TaraLS> Error mounting /dev/fd0 at /media/ubuntu/disk: Command-line `mount -t "auto" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/fd0" "/media/ubuntu/disk"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: block device /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: /dev/fd0: can't read superblock
<TaraLS> Stupid piece of kak computer. I DON'T HAVE A FLOPPY DRIVE.
<TaraLS> How do I turn this off? What if all my problems are this STUPID virtual floppy drive?
<superfly> TaraLS: a setting in your bios?
<TaraLS> superfly:  I already disabled it.
<TaraLS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372570/
<superfly> mkay
<superfly> TaraLS: your graphics card is not plugged in at the moment, am I right?
<TaraLS> superfly:  It is. My Nvidia one. Unity interface actually doesn't work with the onboard one.
<TaraLS> superfly:  It's #12 on that pastebin. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)
<superfly> oh... Hrm
<mazal> Is see it's also a 9000 GT range card
<superfly> I'll hazard a guess that your built in card is an Intel
<mazal> I don't know if it's relevant , but remember the major issues I had with mine on 12.10 ?
<Kilos> TaraLS, do you hear the bloep when your nick is mentioned
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Yep.
<Kilos> now you know what i meant inna blog
<Kilos> hehe
<TaraLS> Kilos:  What blog?
<Kilos> dunno what else to call it
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Oh riiiiight.
<TaraLS> Kilos:  It essentially is a bloep, yeah. Though it sounds more like a... 'tep'. lol
<Kilos> whew
<TaraLS> mazal:  What issues did you have with your card?
<Kilos> its a bloep
<TaraLS> mazal:  And since Live works with my card (which is obvious, since the Unity interface is working), why would it work on the HDD and not here in Live?
<mazal> And you ruled it out by unplugging it anyway
<TaraLS> Kilos:  lol okay. I'm not gonna argue about a little blip sound with you. :P
<TaraLS> mazal:  Yeah. Essentially.
<mazal> Tara I had major performance issues as well as a broken desktop
<TaraLS> mazal:  I wish I had thought to unplug it when I had XP. Because maybe XP interface works fine with onboard graphics, unlike Unity.
<superfly> TaraLS: Live is either using the nouveau drivers if you are using the nvidia, or the Intel drivers
<superfly> XP doesn't know the meaning of 3D (or compositing)
<TaraLS> superfly:  Well, it wouldn't use the onboard ones. because I can see the Unity interface. When I' musing just the onboard graphics, the little taskbar with the icons disappears, as well as the bar at the top with the x, =, minimize, and the clock etc
<TaraLS> -*
<TaraLS> Why would I have a problem out of the blue with my graphics card, anyway?
<TaraLS> A problem that wasn't solved by updating drivers?
<superfly> Often mutiple versions of drivers have the same bug in them
<superfly> I had that with 12.04
<TaraLS> superfly: Well, I didn't update the driver to cause my problems to start. So that means that the driver it came with must have got a bug itself?
<superfly> I had to install the experimental drivers from nVidia
<superfly> TaraLS: possibly
<TaraLS> superfly:  How?
<superfly> TaraLS: how do the drivers come complete with bugs, or how did I upgrade to experimental?
<TaraLS> superfly:  Nonono.
<TaraLS> superfly: I haven't had problems since I had my computer.
<TaraLS> superfly:  I've had my computer for three years. My problems started roughly eightish months ago when I pulled out two mounted flash drives at the same time (resulting in a blue screen).
<TaraLS> superfly: That means that, for two years and fourish months, my graphics card was fine.
<TaraLS> superfly: What would make it suddenly unfine, if I didn't download the latest drivers for it?
<superfly> TaraLS: well, my current pc has a weird problem where my usb system falls over... Not sure why. I have to get my PS2 keyboard and restart my pc
<TaraLS> It 'falls over'?
<superfly> TaraLS: yes, the usb driver seems to crash.
<TaraLS> superfly:  Oh. What happens when it crashes?
<superfly> My keyboard and mouse stop working
<superfly> and any other usb device.
<TaraLS> Ahh, right.
<superfly> Everything else works fine. If I didn't have a USB keyboard and mouse I likely wouldn't even know about it.
<TaraLS> Does Ubuntu Live come with its own temporary drivers that it uses over the drivers on the HDD?
<superfly> (I'd like to see Windows do that)
 * TaraLS rofls.
<superfly> TaraLS: yup
<TaraLS> superfly:  So maybe it IS a driver issue? But WHICH ONE?
 * TaraLS hyperventilates.
<TaraLS> Cuz even though I've used two different OSs, they still have the same drivers because I've still got the same hardware.
<TaraLS> How do I roll back all driver updates on Ubuntu?
<superfly> TaraLS: you still have Ubuntu on the PC?
<TaraLS> superfly:  Yes. 
<TaraLS> superfly:  I'm running Live from my USB flash drive. Ubuntu is still installed on my PC, but I'm using Live at present.
<TaraLS> Live has been on for at least 24 hours straight now, and no freezes. Not with watching Youtube, or letting the comp idle/go into screensaver, or converting video from URL to MPEG4 in VLC... nothing. It's running fine.
<superfly> hrm. If indeed it is a driver issue, you can try installing either the experimental nVidia drivers, or nouveau as mazal suggested
<TaraLS> What if it's not graphics-related?
<TaraLS> And what exactly ARE the 'experimental nVidia drivers'? Why are they experimental? What are they testing?
<TaraLS> Could it be my internet cable?
<TaraLS> Into my ethernet?
<mazal> Nope
<superfly> I don't know what it would be otherwise, cause otherwise your PC would still be falling over
<mazal> You using it in live also
<TaraLS> I have the internet connection wireless on a USB thing. Should I try that?
<TaraLS> mazal:  Right... Darn.
<mazal> hehehe
<TaraLS> mazal:  lol.
<mazal> It must be something not used during live
<TaraLS> mazal:  Yeah... but WHAT?
 * TaraLS is so frustratedddd.
<TaraLS> My nVidia HAS to be used during Live, otherwise the Unity interface would not work.
<mazal> Sounds to me you guys tested about everything already
<mazal> BUT
<superfly> TaraLS: the experimental drivers are an early release of the next version
<superfly> or, use nouveau
<TaraLS> So nouveau is for onboard?
<mazal> Press and hold the windows key for me Tara and see if the window with the shortcut keys come up
<TaraLS> But that still doesn't rule out why the nVidia works in Live, if it is apparently freezing HDD-Ubuntu.
<superfly> TaraLS: try running this: sudo modprobe -l
<TaraLS> Are either of these things, superfly and mazal, going to take me to a window where I need to type another command to get back?
<mazal> Tara that key press won't take you away
<superfly> TaraLS: no, you can type mine in the terminal
<TaraLS> mazal:  Oyes. The windows key does bring up a list of commands.
<mazal> Just want to know if a window with shortcuts is displayed now when you hold the windows button
<TaraLS> Shortcuts, I mean.
<mazal> Tara that means that your live session is indeed running in Unity 3d mode
<TaraLS> mazal:  Yeah. So, it's not my graphics card.
<superfly> mazal: but it is most probably using the nouveau driver
<TaraLS> But I could tell you already that it was - since I can see my Unity stuff--the sidebar with the icons, the clock, the minimize/etc
<mazal> If it wasn't the shortcuts doesn't come up and only puts numbers on your shortcuts on the launcher
<mazal> I agree superfly , novue
<mazal> Tara you will see all of those in 2d as well
<TaraLS> mazal:  No, I don't see them when I'm running my onboard graphics.
<mazal> So , ten to 1 your live is running in 3d with novue drivers
<mazal> BUT
<TaraLS> superfly:  You want me to copy/pastebin aaaaall the stuff that comes up with that command?
<mazal> When running novue on your install (like Kilos said) it also freezes
<TaraLS> There's that stupid floppy disk error again. Good grief.
<superfly> TaraLS: yes please
<mazal> Back to square one
<TaraLS> mazal:  lolol
<mazal> UNLESS
<mazal> Novue has an update that gets installed and causes it ?
<TaraLS> mazal:  But then why did I have issues in XP?
<TaraLS> mazal:  Is Nouveueueueueueuau (too many useless letters; stupid word) in XP too, or specific to Ubuntu?
<mazal> **sigh** , yes , then there is that again
 * superfly has to go
<mazal> Then we are back at why did XP do it as well
<TaraLS> superfly:  Eish. Have fun... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372635/
<TaraLS> GASP.
<TaraLS> kernel/lib/cpu-notifier-error-inject.ko <-- What does this mean?
 * mazal has to go for now also
<TaraLS> :(
<mazal> This whole thing has gotten me behind with all my work hehehehe
<TaraLS> Oops
<TaraLS> Well thanks very much for trying to help, mazal.
<mazal> Sorry I couldn't help
<mazal> Used up all my ideas :P
<TaraLS> That's alright. Seems like no one can. My problem is so hideously... not normal.
<mazal> A strange one for sure
<mazal> Oom Kilos
<mazal> You here ?
<Kilos> sec just catching up here
<Kilos> you peeps chat jong
<mazal> I think oom Kilo's idea needs checking
<mazal> Fresh install , no updates , nada , nothing
<mazal> And see what happens
<mazal> IF Tara has any strength left
<mazal> And patience left :)
<Kilos> im back
<TaraLS> mazal:  Eurk....
<mazal> hehehehe
<Kilos> went for sheep
<TaraLS> mazal:  Well... That's ESSENTIALLY what I was getting at - with wanting to rollback ALL updates.
<TaraLS> I guess that's the only way to do it.
<mazal> Can't rollback the updates
<mazal> The video yes , but not all the others
<TaraLS> You know
<Kilos> tara the install will go smooth but you gotta be online with another pc or fone so i can tell what to do
<TaraLS> The first time my comp was reformatted
<TaraLS> It worked for a week
<TaraLS> Without issues.
<TaraLS> Granted, I didn't install anything, far as I know. And I can't remember if I watched Youtube or not.
<Kilos> windows most likely had lotsa bugs on the hdd
<mazal> And maybe rather 12.04 oom Kilos ? What you think. 12.10 by itself is a bit buggy
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Can I just install Ubuntu itself, or do I have to redo the whole folders /spare/storage/etc thing again?
<Kilos> 12.04 is good methinks
<TaraLS> 12.10 is fine for me.
<mazal> I think so. Tara if you willing it is worth a tray
<TaraLS> Just... duh. My computer is freezing. lol
<mazal> try even
<Kilos> you just need to make sure they still named that TaraLS 
<TaraLS> I really don't want to have redo all those folders.
<mazal> Fresh install off 12.04.01
<Kilos> and dont format  them
<mazal> Then no updates at all
<TaraLS> Wait wait
<TaraLS> Why do I have to go to 12.04?
<mazal> Just promise me one thing Tara
<TaraLS> What?
<Kilos> ubuntu dont work properly without the first updates
<mazal> Because 12.10 is very buggy and have performance issues
<TaraLS> mazal:  But I haven't had issues with 12.10
<mazal> Tara , you don't kill me if it doesn't help :P
<Kilos> 12.04 is older and most bugs been fixed
<TaraLS> Oi
<TaraLS> I think I will just wait for kbmonkey
<mazal> Is an option that is up to you hehehehe
<TaraLS> And see what he says about Live not freezing.
<TaraLS> Since that was his suggestion.
<TaraLS> I want to see what he has to say about that.
<Kilos> psu?
<mazal> IMO I won't use 12.10 with what I've experienced
<Kilos> oh live put that out\
<Kilos> or didnt it
<Kilos> hdd was drawing less power
<TaraLS> Before I do anything else requiring big changes (like a reinstall), I want to chat with kbmonkey.
<Kilos> ok wait for him
<mazal> ok :)
<TaraLS> Okay. :)
<Kilos> maybe till weekend
 * TaraLS stress level averted.
<mazal> We tried hehehehe
<Kilos> will try mail him to find out when
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Really? :( He's not on 'til weekend?
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Okay.
<TaraLS> Whew. It's such a peculiar issue.
<Kilos> what did the monkey say TaraLS 
<Kilos> run from live why?
<mazal> Ok , nou moet ek rerig eers gaan
<TaraLS> I can't recall. I think he just said "Try running from Live and see what happens"
<TaraLS> We didn't go too much into it.
<Kilos> mooi loop mazal 
<TaraLS> I wasn't expecting Live to make a difference.
<TaraLS> Which it has.
<Kilos> dankie
<mazal> Tara
<Kilos> ty supahhflaahhh
<TaraLS> mazal:  Yes?
<Kilos> thingie
<mazal> "Try re-install and see what happens"
<TaraLS> Kilos:  lol
 * mazal runs away
<TaraLS> mazal:  lol, shush you.
<TaraLS> mazal:  Just waiting is WAY less stressful than doing a fresh reinstall.
<mazal> hehehehe sorry couldn't resist :)
<TaraLS> Kilos:  With Kilos' help, bless his heart. :P
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Not with Ubuntu Tara
<Kilos> you will see once used to it it works like a charm
<TaraLS> mazal:  No, trust me. It's pretty stressful. 
 * TaraLS ogles Kilos.
<mazal> Like Kilos said , most of your partitions are not even gonna get formatted
<Kilos> and you lose nothing
<TaraLS> ANYHOO
<mazal> Only / and /boot
<TaraLS> As I said, I will wait for kbmonkey. :P
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> Hardekwas :)
<TaraLS> Depending on where we get, then maybe I will do a fresh reinstall.
<Kilos> but in 12.02 you still have to just tell it what to call them
<Kilos> lol @ mazal 
<TaraLS> Besides
<Kilos> baie
<TaraLS> Switching to 12.04 is not going to solve the freezing issue
<TaraLS> Because it has frozen in 12.10 and in XP
<TaraLS> So... yes.
<mazal> Hoe hou oom dit uit ? lol
<Kilos> try win7
<Kilos> or 8
<mazal> lol
<TaraLS> No.
<Kilos> hehe
<TaraLS> kernel/lib/cpu-notifier-error-inject.ko <-- What does this mean?
<Kilos> had to say that
<mazal> Just no ? Without a reason ?
<mazal> Windows rocks man !!!
<TaraLS> mazal:  I don't have money to purchase a whole new operating system.
 * mazal gaan nou gewack word
<TaraLS> I barely have money to replace potentially problem hardware.
<Kilos> it would be a waste anyway
<Kilos> ms just gets worse and worse
<mazal> Ja true that hey
<mazal> I'm just pestering
<mazal> Ok , enough of pestering poor Tara , I go work now
 * TaraLS waits patiently.
<Kilos> go get coffee tea juice TaraLS 
<Kilos> yo hubx 
<zeref_Droid> Yawn
<zeref_Droid> What A long and hot day
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> the brat gone to lie down a bit
<Kilos> got flu too
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> I turn my back and see all the stuff I missed again
<inetpro> to much to catch up on 
<Kilos> ya
 * inetpro shall bbl
<Kilos> yo Vincent_ your O fell off
<Kilos> Maaz, nickometer Vince-0 
<Maaz> Kilos: Vince-0 is 27.5% lame
<Vincent_> ha
<Kilos> Maaz, nickometer vince
<Maaz> Kilos: vince is 0.0% lame
<Vince-0> client's no auto authenticating properly
<Kilos> it waits till your nick timesout after being disconnected for a bit
<Kilos> gives you a tail instead
<Kilos> so Vince-0 i wanna see some or your lug guys here hey
<Vince-0> ya
<Kilos> we got from clug and glug
<Vince-0> dont ask SmilyBorg about that -
<Kilos> but no durbs lug
<Kilos> lol dont she wanna
<Vince-0> people in this place dont even like crossing the river to meet
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<superfly> inetpro: too
<superfly> inetpro: we go from here to there, but you miss too much
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> lol @ my dog
<Symmetria> she runs upstairs, some how manages to pick up her food bowl (which is meant to be designed to stop her doing that), carries it downstairs, drops it at my feet and barks at me 
<Symmetria> wanting supper 
<Kilos> teach her to fix pcs
<Symmetria> laugh, teaching her things is dangerous, she figures out very quickly how to use what you teach her for things she shouldnt use it for
<Symmetria> :p
<Kilos> lol
<confluency> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/919321 ?
<Kilos> is that for us confluency ?
<Kilos> ty
<confluency> It sounds like a driver issue.  I would suggest trying other drivers before anything else.
<confluency> From PPAs, not by hand, for the love of all that is good and holy.
<Kilos> her pc freezes even from the onboard graphics socket
<Kilos> with nvidia unplugged
<confluency> So this is a desktop? What's the onboard graphics?
<Kilos> desktop graphics socket on mb
<Kilos> intel something or other
<Kilos> she should be back a bit later
<confluency> Also, why would anyone install 173? That's ancient now.
<Kilos> thats what the additional drivers function shows as recomended
<Kilos> her pc is three years old or so
<Kilos> Maaz, spell recommend
<Maaz> Kilos: That seems correct. Carry on
<Kilos> naand tannie magtie 
<confluency> Were the most recent drivers known not to be working?
<Kilos> it hung before any extra drivers were installed
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> after 12.10 install its didnt hang for 4 hours or so then started
<Kilos> but only when working hard
<confluency> Overheating? :/
<Kilos> she has all sensors setup and looks well withing limits
<Kilos> not sure what the nvidia limits are though
<Kilos> even tried outside fan to help keep cool with cover off
<Kilos> i go eat quick
<hubx> hi there
<hubx> what do you use for you backups
<hubx> I use BackInTime and it is ultraslow
<hubx> make my laptop nearly unusable for 2hours
<hubx> for a delta update of 1 or two weeks
<Kilos> deja-dup
<hubx> its the one shipped with ubuntu?
<Kilos> default in 12.04
<Kilos> and 12.10 i think
 * Symmetria chokes and buys adobe photoshop cs6
 * mazal peeks back in
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Bugs is driving me nuts
<mazal> Real bugs
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> wow thats pretty cool, you can license ALL adobe products for $50 a month
<Symmetria> or a single product for $20 a month
<Symmetria> thats not bad
<mazal> Oom Kilos ek speel lekker met die multiple desktop ding
<mazal> Het dit nooit voorheen gebruik nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek gebruik 10
<mazal> Het altyd van dit geweet maar nooit gedink dit so handig kan wees nie
<mazal> Ek ek's al op ubu vanaf 8.04 af
<mazal> 10 !!
<Symmetria> :P adobe just lost a sale, their website was broken, so while waiting for them to fix it, I downloaded gimp for windoze, did what I needed to do, and no longer need to buy adobe crap 
<Kilos> dom donner
<Kilos> lol you learning Symmetria 
<Kilos> ja ek het kde gebruik om 10 desktops te maak en dit gebruik as backup op unity
<Kilos> no het ek 10
<Kilos> een vir evolution
<Kilos> 1 vir pidgin
<Kilos> een vir xchat
<Kilos> en die ander vir all die ander goed
<Kilos> ek haat die minimise ding soos windows
<Kilos> wow i got a funny hdd here
<Kilos> will take ubuntu win me and win7
<Kilos> xp cant see it
<Kilos> and win7 sucks
<mazal> Roep die brat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mazal> hehehehe
<kbmonkey> evening
<Symmetria> heh will probably still end up buying photoshop at some point 
<Symmetria> because honestly, its still the best image editor / graphics software in existance imo 
<Symmetria> but *shrug* for now, gimp worked fine 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> tara sleeping with tough flu but debs gone to try wake her guys
<smile4ever> hi :)
<Symmetria> http://www.alstonnetworks.net/ub-connect-2012.jpg
<Symmetria> <3 
<Symmetria> I love the fact that my sponsorship logos are on that 
<smile4ever> Kilos: a kiss will help ;)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Hi kbmonkey , smile4ever 
 * TaraLS crawls out of bed.
<smile4ever> hi mazal , taraLS, Kilos, Symmetria & kbmonkey 
<smile4ever> :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ya sicky
<kbmonkey> wb smile4ever. how is your homework?
<smile4ever> I did it all today :D
<TaraLS> smile4ever:  Congrats. :)
<kbmonkey> wb TaraLS!
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Yessss, ty ty
<smile4ever> and I fixed a bug in 10 minutes, which wasn't fixed in 2 hours (I was sleepy)
<smile4ever> :p
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  I sent you an email. Did you get it?
<smile4ever> thanks TaraLS :)
<smile4ever> I even learned my tests for tomorrow :p
<kbmonkey> I will check my email TaraLS
<kbmonkey> wow it will snow on irc, smile4ever ;)
<kbmonkey> is it Python by any chance smile4ever?
<TaraLS> lol
<smile4ever> kbmonkey: when? On Christmas eve? :D
<kbmonkey> ke ke ke
<inetpro> good morning TaraLS
 * kbmonkey is happy to have hot water again
<TaraLS> I left my computer on when I left before. It still hasn't frozen.
 * TaraLS loves Live. lol.
<kbmonkey> cold showers are colllld
<TaraLS> inetpro:  Hi there. :)
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  lolol
<kbmonkey> hmmm, I need an email client. gmail loads and loads
<kbmonkey> oh so the PC is still on TaraLS? 
<kbmonkey> how interesting!
<TaraLS> Yes!
<smile4ever> kbmonkey: no python ;) only snakes :p
 * nlsthzn loads USB with elementary OS... bout the pull the trigger and reboot
<kbmonkey> lol! snakes is a fun game to make.
<kbmonkey> TaraLS, I looked at your pastes, lots of words there XD
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Yessss, I know. :( But jeez, I'm so sick of explaining what has been done/what's happening/etc that I figured that would be better. >.>
<TaraLS> Besides, that also gives you a rundown of what has been tried/theorized since you and I last spoke.
<kbmonkey> you ran that modprobe command on your installed ubuntu?
<TaraLS> No, on Live Ubuntu.
<TaraLS> I don't want to restart. Live is good to me. Live does not freeze.
 * TaraLS stares at the heavens.
<kbmonkey> ah. well if you run it on your installed one, we can compare them to see what is different. but dont restart XD
<TaraLS> oh
<TaraLS> Darn it
<kbmonkey> you thought to reinstall. i worry that will fix it, but if an update comes along, it will bork again :p
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  But... Yeah. And I don't know WHAT update, if that's what it is, is doing it.
<kbmonkey> do you know if your home files have their own partition?
<TaraLS> I didn't think to install
<TaraLS> I don't WANT to reinstall. >.> Other crazy people do. :P
<kbmonkey> OK :]
<mazal> She does kbmonkey 
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Yep. Kilos helped me partition stuff that I wouldn't lose in the event of needing to reinstall.
<TaraLS> mazal:  *waves*
<kbmonkey> ah thanks mazal
<mazal> kbmonkey,  and we wanted to het her on 12.04.01 which is more stable and less buggy
<mazal> get even
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Even though I like 12.10 and have had no issues with 12.10 directly.
<nlsthzn> delay that installation!?!?!!? TF2 just showed up under my steam for linux games... :D
<kbmonkey> I would have said kubuntu
<kbmonkey> TF2?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  And then he called me Hardekwak... or something.
<nlsthzn> oh and hi all
<TaraLS> nlsthzn:  Hi. :)
<nlsthzn> Team Fortress 2....
<mazal> lol :)
<kbmonkey> ha ha!
<nlsthzn> Guess that means I am in the beta then?
<mazal> hardekwas :)
<nlsthzn> hi TaraLS ... don't mind me... I stumble into the channel, rant and leave usually :p
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  So here's the shpiel. If Linux has a version of itself (Kubuntu vs Ubuntu, whatever) that can run my Lexmark printer and Genius tablet, I will so DEFINITELY reinstall with that.
<TaraLS> nlsthzn:  lol, okeydoke. :P
<kbmonkey> you going for it then nlsthzn? TF2?
 * TaraLS corrects: even just my tablet. Printer I can attach to other PC.
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey, downloading as I type...
<kbmonkey> well the Live version does not use your hard drive. Unless you try browse it, I think...
<kbmonkey> I wonder if your drive...
<mazal> kbmonkey, I was thinking the same thing
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  But watching videos that are saved to my HDD is fine.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Which you can see we discussed by looking at that paste! :P
<kbmonkey> Dang! Oh well, there goes that idea
<kbmonkey> hey hey, I'm getting there
 * TaraLS snickers.
<mazal> My biggest concern with "software related" is the fact that XP did the same
<TaraLS> We had the same reactions too
<TaraLS> "Let's try this... Darn! Well, back to square one"
<mazal> That keeps bringing me back to hardware related
<TaraLS> And THEN we asked the question...
<mazal> Why the live works
<TaraLS> What is different hardware-use wise in Live that is different in Installed Ubuntu.
<TaraLS> mazal:  Preciselamondo.
<mazal> Hehehe , we a good team Tara
<TaraLS> Behehe
 * nlsthzn has never seen TaraLS and mazal in the same room at the same time... could they be...
<nlsthzn> ?
<TaraLS> ?
<kbmonkey> !
<mazal> huh
<nlsthzn> exactly
<TaraLS> rofl
<TaraLS> Good lord.
<kbmonkey> alter egos
<TaraLS> Pfft. nope.
<nlsthzn> split personality... both nuts...
<TaraLS> Well, I DID come from Kilos, so...
<TaraLS> That's not so far-fetched a thought.
<nlsthzn> eh?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  What were you thinking when you suggested I use Live?
<TaraLS> nlsthzn:  Kilos is my old man.
<TaraLS> nlsthzn:  And since HE is nuts...
<kbmonkey> does anyone know if Live runs unity in software mode?
<nlsthzn> ah... you from Australia by any chance?
<kbmonkey> I dont see any nvidia or nouveau in that modprobe list
<mazal> kbmonkey, we established that her live runs in 3d unity , most probably with novue
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  My Unity is running in Live mode.
<nlsthzn> depends if unity 2d or 3d
 * TaraLS rofls again. Eish.
<TaraLS> nlsthzn:  Yes...?
<mazal> 3d
<TaraLS> My Unity doesn't work with my onboard graphics.
<kbmonkey> wouldnt the modprobed list show the drivers used though?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Well, it WAS a modprobe list used in Live.
<nlsthzn> TaraLS, awesome, welcome and nice to meet you... 
<TaraLS> Okay you know what? I'ma just go ahead and restart, and do a modprobe in Installed-Ubuntu.
<TaraLS> Then we can compare. :)
<TaraLS> See what's different.
<TaraLS> If anything.
<mazal> Re-install while you at it
<TaraLS> nlsthzn:  Thanks. :) You too.
 * mazal ducks
<TaraLS> mazal:  You. Shush.
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Get 12.04 on there
<TaraLS> mazal:  I don't want to do that unless I have tooooo. Shhh.
<kbmonkey> ha ha cheeky folks
 * mazal shhhhhses
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Okay yes? I restart? Do a HDD-Ubuntu modprobe?
<kbmonkey> i guess that would help us see what is different TaraLS :)
<kbmonkey> also...
<mazal> I'm gonna crash , loong day tommorrow
<TaraLS> mazal:  Sleep tight, Mazal. Thanks again for your help - and your reinstall pestering. :P
 * nlsthzn isn't part of the closed beta after all... hope TF2 works after download and installation... it is only 12GB in size >.<
<TaraLS> nlsthzn:  Whoah. >.>
<mazal> Your welcome TaraLS , sorry we couldn't find it , yet
<kbmonkey> if you can get us a list of your application install history, we can see what updates were done
<TaraLS> mazal:  That's okay. We will figure it out. If not us, then the computer shop will!
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Okay. How do I do that?
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<mazal> God bless
 * TaraLS waves to mazal.
<kbmonkey> gn mazal!
<kbmonkey> dang! hit capslock and not tab :p
 * kbmonkey notes to self to map capslock to something more useful
<TaraLS> lol
<kbmonkey> TaraLS: cat /var/log/apt/history.log > ~/update-history.txt
<TaraLS> That whole thing? Up to the txt?
<kbmonkey> that will copy your update history to a text file in your home
<kbmonkey> yes, its a .txt file :)
<TaraLS> Okay. Can I do it on Live first?
<kbmonkey> sure! but I doubt your live did any updates, or did it?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey:  Well, that's the point. We want to compare.
<TaraLS> Okay, yeah.
<TaraLS> Lemme see.
<TaraLS> Ew... The txt file is a mess.
<kbmonkey> compare the modprobe results
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s21XqxcPCV
<TaraLS> Yes but... If it's an updating issue, we can see what's different.
<TaraLS> Now I restart. brb.
<kbmonkey> :]
<kbmonkey> in -and-out before it freezes!
<kbmonkey> dont forget to copy the fiel
<Kilos> whew you guys chat fast hey
<Kilos> will take a week to catch up
<Kilos> she stubborn hey
<Kilos> worse than me
<kbmonkey> yup ;)
<kbmonkey> OK. the Live apt history shows nouveau. interesting
<Kilos> well nouveau are default arent mthey
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> she back
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn you ok
<nlsthzn> fine thanks... just about to hit the hay and all...
<nlsthzn> met TaraLS :)
<Kilos> ok nlsthzn look after you
<Kilos> she fulla
<Kilos> whew
<TaraLS> I not fully
<TaraLS> a
<TaraLS> You fulla
<Kilos> lol
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s20J7tnBny Here's the update history
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos , will do...
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> cheers all :)
<kbmonkey> gn nlsthzn !
<TaraLS> nlsthzn,  Toodles. :)
<Kilos> and dont wait so long to come back
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Here's the modprobe: http://slexy.org/view/s20cwZW3WN
<Kilos> which modprobe you did kiddo
<Kilos> too far to scroll back
<TaraLS> This is the one for my HDD Ubuntu
<TaraLS> I'm on the HDD now, not the USB
<kbmonkey> your HDD has nvidia drivers. the live does not. 
<kbmonkey> I'd bet big bucks there is a issue
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Nowae....
<Kilos> no dodo the command im looking for
<kbmonkey> he he. doodoo
<TaraLS> Kilos,  sudo modprobe -l
<Kilos> ty
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Okay, so... Whut dew I dew?
<TaraLS> So my graphics card obviously works without the drivers, because I can see Unity interface fine on Live.
<kbmonkey> we can find you step TaraLS how to remove nvidia and use the nouveau drivers.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey, Okay.
<kbmonkey> nouveau are the open source equivalent of nvidia. they do the same thing basically.
<nlsthzn> but they suck at gaming
<TaraLS> That's what Superfly was saying
<TaraLS> But I wanted to wait for youuuu
<nlsthzn> ok ok I am going to bed sheese
 * TaraLS rofls.
<superfly> what? who? where?
<TaraLS> I don't do gaming on my PC anyway.
<TaraLS> superfly,  Ohallo.
<Kilos> kbmonkey, it froze before we went for the nvidia drivers
<kbmonkey> aaaawe :]
<superfly> my ears were burning
<TaraLS> superfly,  The modprobe for Live does not have my nVidia drivers, whereas my current HDD installation does.
<kbmonkey> hi superfly !
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Are there other differences?
<kbmonkey> superfly, i got TaraLS to cat her apt/history, the live uses nouveau, her install uses nvidia
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Because, yes, it froze before we went for the nvidia drivers (actually manually installing them). That's why we went and got them.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  To see if it would stop the freeze.
<TaraLS> ing. Freezing.
<superfly> TaraLS: that's not your full modprobe output
<superfly> kbmonkey: yeah, that's what I thought
<TaraLS> superfly, I just did the command you said to do.
<kbmonkey> I got her to cat it to a text file
<superfly> TaraLS: it looks like you are in good hands... kbmonkey got you to capture all of it
<kbmonkey> I say we find steps to remove nvidia and use nouveau. its a good place to start.
<TaraLS> Okay.
<kbmonkey> strange, my modprobe has no -l option
<kbmonkey> anyway...
<TaraLS> lol
<kbmonkey> let me Google-Fu some steps...
<TaraLS> kk
<confluency> It's in the repository.  If you install it it should uninstall all the nvidia drivers that clash with it.
<confluency> And vice-versa.
<TaraLS> confluency,  Ooh, a new brainstormer. Hello. :)
<confluency> Hello
<TaraLS> I have to be honest... I feel a tiny bit on edge in my installed Ubuntu, lol. I have no idea when it will freeze.
<Kilos> shup
<kbmonkey> nouveau is installed by default, on top of nvidia. I suspect removing nvidia will then fall back on nouveau. but I like to confirm this before we do...
<TaraLS> Kilos,  O.o ?
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> oh confluency, yey, hi
<confluency> Installing nvidia may well remove nouveau, so I wouldn't just uninstall nvidia.
<Kilos> dont be afraid you in good hands
<TaraLS> Kilos,  Not afraid. Apprehensive.
<TaraLS> Uncertain.
<confluency> Try installing nouveau; apt will probably ask if it's OK to remove your nvidia drivers.
<Kilos> dont be it can be fixed
<Kilos> clean install
<confluency> Buuuut
<TaraLS> confluency,  Okay, but I don't know how to install nouveau. That's what I'm waiting for.
<TaraLS> Kilos,  If I do a clean install, I want to install XP too so I can use my stupid tablet.
<confluency> How did you install the old nvidia drivers?
<Kilos> i would use synaptic to remove it
<TaraLS> confluency, At first, I was told that Ubuntu should install the drivers itself. 
<confluency> You can install all the drivers from the repository, and there are newer versions in a PPA.
<TaraLS> confluency,  Then, I got the 'current driver' and then the '173 driver' and then the 'additional drivers' to try stop the comp from freezing.
<TaraLS> What's the repository?
<confluency> Something may have been installed automatically during your initial install, but I don't know about it specifically.
<Kilos> place where packages are downloaded from
<TaraLS> Kilos,  Well, that would be synaptic.
<Kilos> repo
<confluency> Synaptic is a graphic front-end to apt, which is the Ubuntu packae manager.
<Kilos> no its inna sky
<TaraLS> lol
<confluency> apt gets its packages from repositories.
<Kilos> where your update manager gets them from
<confluency> A PPA is an unofficial repository that you have to enable.
<TaraLS> Okay.
<Kilos> but synaptic shows
<TaraLS> I'm getting confused now.
<TaraLS> In any case, I will wait for kbmonkey  to confirm
<TaraLS> He's looking to see if we can just install nouveau and they will automatically uninstall nvidia
<confluency> I recommend using command-line apt utilities instead of Synaptic; you get more unambiguous feedback (which it is also easier to paste into IRC).
<Kilos> confluency, you think the nvidia ppa will help?
<kbmonkey> that ubuntu service that detects hardware probably put in as an update?
<kbmonkey> TaraLS, can you run this for me in a terminal please:
<kbmonkey> dpkg --list | grep nouveau
<kbmonkey> look for "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau"
<confluency> Kilos: it might help if a bug is fixed in the newest driver version, but it may not make any difference.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  ii  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau                1:1.0.2-0ubuntu3                          i386         X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver
<kbmonkey> the 'ii' means it is installed :)
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Well that's annoying.
<confluency> What if you dpkg -l | grep nvidia     ?
<confluency> TaraLS: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<kbmonkey> confluency here is the apt history, http://slexy.org/raw/s20J7tnBny
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s21jruLGw3
<kbmonkey> confluency, would you agree we could do this:
<kbmonkey> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-settings nvidia-common nvidia-current
<confluency> OK, so maybe nvidia and nouveau don't uninstall each other. I may have been thinking of different nvidia versions.  There must be another way of picking which one you want to use.
<confluency> Yes, you could.  You think it will fall back to nouveau automatically?
<kbmonkey> I think 'jockey' detected and installed nvidia. I don't know much about jockey though.
 * TaraLS waits.
<confluency> TaraLS: you mentioned installing other nvidia drivers -- how did you install them? I can only see nvidia-current in the apt history.
<TaraLS> I installed them using Dash
<TaraLS> Kilos,  Shush.
<kbmonkey> yes I do confluency. it says that nouveau are in by default, and that they dont have to be removed -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kbmonkey> sadly that wiki does not tell how to *remove* nvidia. lol!
<confluency> What's Dash?
<kbmonkey> Dash is like Bash
<confluency> I'm worried that there are other nvidia versions floating around that the package manager knows nothing about.
<TaraLS> Except with a D.
<Kilos> its a kinda launcher with search capabilities
<kbmonkey> Ohhh, the launcher dash, not the shell :p
<confluency> But what did you do in order to install it? What commands did you use?
<kbmonkey> so many names
<Kilos> she looked for drivers in dash
<TaraLS> confluency,  I didn't use commands. I searched 'driver' in Dash, and it showed me the drivers I could install, and then I clicked the little driver icons, and clicked 'install'
<Kilos> and it gave additional drivers
<TaraLS> It gave additional drivers, and 'current driver', and '172 driver', etc
<Kilos> 173
<superfly> kbmonkey: jockey is the actual program name of the "Additional Drivers" window
<kbmonkey> yes that sounds like jockey, to install drivers
<TaraLS> oop, typo
<TaraLS> Kilos,  ty
<Kilos> yw
<kbmonkey> ah superfly, I believe we can purge the nvidia packages, and since we know neavou is still isntalled. 
<kbmonkey> --> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-settings nvidia-common nvidia-current
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Should I do that then?
<TaraLS> Are we all in agreement?
<confluency> OK, I can see that those packages are available in the standard repositories, but according to your dpkg output you don't currently have those packages installed. Do you remember if you installed the current driver last?
<smile4ever> byee :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do it
<Kilos> toods smile4ever 
<smile4ever> good night :D
<confluency> TaraLS: go for it; it's unlikely to break anything.
<kbmonkey> we know you have all your documents backed up already TaraLS, I would say it is worth a go.
<TaraLS> confluency,  Oh. That's... peculiar. And I'm fairly sure I did the 173 last.
<smile4ever> sleep fine, Kilos 
<TaraLS> Okay. Wait one.
<kbmonkey> worst case you will need to reinstall :)
<TaraLS> Hideous.
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> but *before* you hit 'Y'
<TaraLS> Sheesh.
<TaraLS> I'm very quick, so you have to be sure you want me to do this before I do it :P
<kbmonkey> show us the list of changes it says it will make
<confluency> I don't know what the program you used was, but I would be surprised if it didn't integrate into the package manager and use normal packages.
<Kilos> read what else it wants to purge
<TaraLS> Okay.
<kbmonkey> :)
<confluency> Yes, tell us. It will probably be fine, though.
<Kilos> if it says desktop anywhere dont hit y
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s20uwYku2x
<confluency> That looks fine.
<kbmonkey> that looks perfect. 
<TaraLS> Okay.
<TaraLS> Clicking Y?
<TaraLS> Or... typing, rather.
<confluency> By the way, you can do sudo apt-get autoremove to clean up the cruft.
<kbmonkey> Yes!
<TaraLS> What's cruft?
<confluency> Do iiiiiit
<TaraLS> rofl
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> and reboot 
<confluency> Those packages it tells you about at the top.
<TaraLS> Okay, so
<TaraLS> I will put 'y'
<TaraLS> And then reboot?
<TaraLS> Should I check anything and show you before I reboot?
<Kilos>  sudo apt-get autoremove before rebooting
<kbmonkey> ^ what oom Kilos said
<TaraLS> Okay so
<Kilos> confluency, see why i got old so fast
<TaraLS> Click 'y' here, and then do sudo apt blabla remove, and then reboot?
<Kilos> ya
<confluency> TaraLS: don't worry about the autoremove now; it's not related to this.
<kbmonkey> lets hope graphics / unity works now like it does in Live
<TaraLS> confluency,  Okay. Good. I like your thinking. :D
<confluency> You can do it whenevr.
<TaraLS> Okay.
<TaraLS> Heeeeere goooes nothiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing
<kbmonkey> squeee!
<zeref> fingers and toes crossed X
<TaraLS> Okay well
<TaraLS> Good news. I didn't 'splode.
<Kilos> lol
<TaraLS> And I can still see all my Unity interface
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s2xjPjtR5v
<Kilos> isnt slexy faster for all of you as well
<confluency> That was a fast reboot.
<Kilos> ubuntu bin is slow here
<TaraLS> Am I supposed to reboot after this too?
<TaraLS> I thought only after autoremove
<Kilos> after autoremove
<TaraLS> My comp DOES reboot fast, though. I do love it - in spite of the stupid freezing wot.
<kbmonkey> did it reboot already? wow
<Kilos> no man
<TaraLS> kbmonkey, Good grief, no. :P I haven't rebooted yet.
<Kilos> still autoremove
<kbmonkey> Ok. go go go, I can't wait! excited!
 * kbmonkey makes tea to calm down
<TaraLS> rofl
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<TaraLS> Waiiiit wait. So I should restart now? (Without doing auto-remove since it's not related)?
<Kilos> auto remove first kiddo
<TaraLS> I'll have to leave the comp on for a day and use it throughout said day to test if it worked. Or wait for it to freeze. Whichever comes first.
<kbmonkey> sure you can autoremove now if you like to satisfy that ocd. I know I do.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey, That's not an OCD. That's something confluency  suggested. :P
<kbmonkey> sorry, I mean CDO
<kbmonkey> it's alphabetic
<TaraLS> rofl
 * superfly is also CDO
 * TaraLS rofls again. Ho hum. Ab muscles.
<confluency> It makes your apt messages shorter and more relevant to your interests. :P
<TaraLS> Okay, look, peeps. All I want to know is what to do to further along our brainstorming in relation to my problem. Since I have uninstalled the nvidia drivers, I should reboot ANYway, right?
<TaraLS> Or does Ubuntu not need that like Windows does?
<kbmonkey> you *do* need to restart the X-server for the drivers to take effect
<superfly> TaraLS: with the graphics drivers you do need to reboot
<TaraLS> Okay. I will be right back.
<kbmonkey> you _could_ do it the hard way, but rebooting is easiest ;)
<superfly> TaraLS: well, what kbmonkey said
<TaraLS> Good grief, forget the hardway.
<TaraLS> hard way*
<TaraLS> HA. That's because of 'hardware'
<TaraLS> Anyway, rebooting.
<kbmonkey> indeed
<Kilos> whew ek sukkel
<Kilos> just as well she 8000ks away
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<kbmonkey> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: There isn't a pot on
<kbmonkey> eish, just missed it
<TaraLS> Okay.
<TaraLS> aaaaall seems fine in the world.
<TaraLS> Again - I did not 'splode.
<kbmonkey> sjoe, your pc did boot OK :]
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Yuh-huh. :)
<kbmonkey> and unity is still alive?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Yep. It paused for a bit on startup, and I was like "awno..." but then it came right.
<TaraLS> After about five seconds. LIke it had to get used to the new settings or something.
<superfly> TaraLS: to the YouTubes!! :-P
<kbmonkey> lol!
 * TaraLS rofls!
<TaraLS> Wait wait.
<Kilos> hehe
<TaraLS> Lemme do the sudo thing
<kbmonkey> well now your pc uses the same video as the Live one does
<TaraLS> Make sure ALL nvidia is gone
<TaraLS> What is the command? lol. 
<Kilos> you were supposed to do that after auto remove
<TaraLS> I was told that autoremove is not important.
<TaraLS> I want to just CHECK that they're gone
<Kilos> sudo aptget autoremove methinks
<TaraLS> The thing that tells you what drivers are installed.
<TaraLS> No Kilos, not that.
<superfly> Kilos: nee!
<Kilos> cant you scroll back and see
<kbmonkey> TaraLS: apt-cache policy nvidia-current nvidia-common
<Kilos> my eye tired
<TaraLS> I restarted, though.
<TaraLS> Ah. Thanks kbmonkey 
<TaraLS> Ohey checkit out. Xchat holds history, even after a reboot.
<superfly> dpkg --list | grep nvidia
<kbmonkey> it will say "Installed (none)" if not installed
<superfly> try that in the terminal
<TaraLS> superfly,  Oyes. That one.
<TaraLS> Whooooooooo It didn't show anything.
<TaraLS> To the Youtubes!
 * kbmonkey will cry if youtubes don't play :'(
 * TaraLS will cry too.
<TaraLS> Youtube does play. Just... freezes. Anyway, lesseee....
<Kilos> you guys think there was some nvidia stuff insatalled by default before we did the additional drivers bit?
 * TaraLS watches Resident Evil 6 cutscenes.
<TaraLS> I swear the comp DOES feel lighter.
<Kilos> lol
<TaraLS> What a horrible trick on the mind if it freakin' freezes.
<kbmonkey> I guess time will tell!
<TaraLS> And I'm switching back and forth between Youtube and xchat whilst the video is playing.
<kbmonkey> scweeeet
<Kilos> try the moving it forward and back
<Kilos> the movie that is
<TaraLS> What else?
<kbmonkey> o_O
<Kilos> sing it a song
<TaraLS> kbmonkey, >.> Stop it.
<kbmonkey> Maaz sing
<Maaz> la la la la laaaaa
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<timkeller> Hey Kilos
<kbmonkey> I do like the mutt interface, but to go through that setup again...
<TaraLS> Oh boohiss.
<TaraLS> I DID save those converted videos
<TaraLS> But I dunno where to. I thought I saved them to my HDD home
<TaraLS> But I guess I didn't
<TaraLS> How do I do a search for files on my comp?
<kbmonkey> does ubuntu come with catfish?
<Kilos> whew no unity peeps here
 * TaraLS prays. Ohhh please don't freeze.
<Kilos> dont think so kbmonkey 
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> man, my dog hates skype
<Symmetria> :p
<TaraLS> lol
<Symmetria> every time Im on a video conference on my tv, she runs in the room, looks at the tv, sees people, and gets real upset
<TaraLS> brb
<Symmetria> runs around trying to find them and when she cant comes back and starts growling at them
<kbmonkey> yay qemu installed :)
<kbmonkey> lol Symmetria!
<Symmetria> lol, seriously, she was barking and growling at one of my clients the other day and I had to send her outside, she REALLY doesnt like the fact that she can hear someone, see them, but cant smell them or physically find them
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what you installing now
<Kilos> you tired openbox?
<kbmonkey> it is a virtual machine emulator Kilos. 
 * TaraLS continues to pray. Please don't freeze.
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> like virtualbox
<kbmonkey> ooh humble bundle just added more games to the bundle!
<kbmonkey> <3 those puzzle games
<kbmonkey> well the nvidia was the one difference I saw in the Live. Lets hope it was the right one!
 * TaraLS converts Youtube video to MPEG4 on VLC.
<TaraLS> >.>
<TaraLS> It will take 55 mins. Here's hoping no freezorz.
<zeref> ffmpeg ftw to convert
<kbmonkey> ubuntu-za will win 1000 internets if it converts OK
<TaraLS> Haha
<superfly> zeref: but doesn't VLC use ffmpeg under the covers anyways?
<kbmonkey> best alias ever: convert-mp3-to-ogg XD
 * Kilos uses mmediac
<Kilos> old mobile media converter
<Kilos> i thinks thats what its called now
<Kilos> are you all holding your breath
<Kilos> uh oh
<TaraLS> lol
<Kilos> still going
<TaraLS> Yeah
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> we can breathe a bit longer
<TaraLS> lol
<Kilos> i gotta crash kiddo
<TaraLS> Okay Kilos
<TaraLS> Leep loose
<Kilos> tell me morning what happened
<TaraLS> I shall.
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> ty for helping my brat
<TaraLS> Yes, ty very much. Here's hoping the nvidia was the issue.
<Kilos> toods love
 * TaraLS waves to old man.
<Kilos> TaraLS, dont only visit here when you got probs hey
<Kilos> come say hi to the guys now and again
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos!
<Kilos> night monkey
<TaraLS> Sorry for quiets.
<TaraLS> I'm lying down whilst doing this test.
<TaraLS> I have flu.
<kbmonkey> I am catching up on email. best to get your rest TaraLS 
<superfly> TaraLS: no worries, I have PLENTY to keep me occupied :-)
<kbmonkey> maybe its time I setup an email client :)
<kbmonkey> reinstalled my PC last week, lots of little things out of place
<TaraLS> It's still going. 
 * TaraLS makes shifty eyes. IS THIS THE END OF FREEZAGE?
<kbmonkey> Could Be!
<eheh> It froze!!!!!!
 * eheh explodes.
<kbmonkey> aaaaawe :'(
<kbmonkey> no fair!
 * eheh just... ugh.
<eheh> What else is different between live and normal?
<eheh> I was playing Rhythmbox
<eheh> That way, I could lie down, and if the music stopped itself, I knew that it was frozen.
<kbmonkey> are you booted back into the HDD now?
<eheh> Which is what happened. Boo.
<eheh> Yeah.
<kbmonkey> we can see if the system log shows any errors
<kbmonkey> sorry, that sucks
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  How do I do that again?
<kbmonkey> it will be a new command. lets see...
<TaraLS> superfly,  :(
<TaraLS> confluency,  :(
<superfly> TaraLS: :-(
<kbmonkey> let us see if your logs show any hints:
<kbmonkey> sudo cat /var/log/syslog | tail -n 100 > ~/system-logs.txt && dmesg | tail -n 100 >> ~/system-logs.txt
<kbmonkey> then copy the system-logs.txt it makes in your home please :)
<kbmonkey> copy that command as one line
<kbmonkey> sorry its kinda long
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s2zk65pSOm
<kbmonkey> wow quick
<TaraLS> Lookit all that floppy drive crud.
<TaraLS> Why is it seeing a floppy drive when there ISN'T one?
<tumbleweed> maz tell charlvn https://code.launchpad.net/~stefanor/ibid/twitter-breakage/+merge/135227
<tumbleweed> maaz tell charlvn https://code.launchpad.net/~stefanor/ibid/twitter-breakage/+merge/135227
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Sure, I'll tell charlvn on freenode
<kbmonkey> i know, that fd0 error is filling up your log :p
<kbmonkey> it probably pushed down the messages we want to see. eish
<TaraLS> What if the floppy drive IS the message we want to see?
<kbmonkey> hmmm
<kbmonkey> we want to see messages around the time it froze
<TaraLS> Maybe the floppy drive is what is causing the freezing... >.>
<kbmonkey> we can turn the floppy drive off in your bios settings
<TaraLS> I disabled it already. :| That's the annoying thing.
<TaraLS> Lemme go see. brb.
<kbmonkey> hang on
<kbmonkey> can I ask you to try the log thing again? 
<TaraLS> Okay. The thing I just copy/pasted?
<TaraLS> That loooong command?
<kbmonkey> no, this one:
<kbmonkey> sudo cat /var/log/syslog | grep '^Nov 21 07:4*' > ~/system-logs.txt
<kbmonkey> it will cleverly give us the logs around the time you froze
<TaraLS> Why didn't you give me that one before? :P
<kbmonkey> I took the time from irc when you said it froze, 
<kbmonkey> cos I... um.. darn.
<TaraLS> lolol
<kbmonkey> cos I did not think.
 * kbmonkey shuffles feet
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s20fLlYdYm
<kbmonkey> if you did reset your bios recently, it could have put the floppy back on
<TaraLS> ......
<TaraLS> But I've disabled it since then
<TaraLS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/384579
<TaraLS> Blah, popup error (got it before): Unable to mount floppy drive. Error mounting /dev/fd0 at /media/tara-lynn/disk23: Command-line `mount -t "auto" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/fd0" "/media/tara-lynn/disk23"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: block device /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<TaraLS> mount: /dev/fd0: can't read superblock
<TaraLS> A work around is to blacklist the floppy module:
<TaraLS> sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<TaraLS> add
<TaraLS> blacklist floppy
<TaraLS> and then run update-initramfs:
<TaraLS> sudo update-initramfs -u
<TaraLS> Hth
<TaraLS> ?
<kbmonkey> the log only shows a bunch of UFW -- firewall, blocks every 20-30 seconds
<kbmonkey> weird, its from google. anyway.
<kbmonkey> um, not sure if you have to blacklist it. may just need to turn it off in the bios.
<kbmonkey> say, how much disk space do you have free on your / (root)
<TaraLS> Okay. Lemme go back to BIOS and see. brb.
<TaraLS> Uh
<TaraLS> 32.8 GB
<kbmonkey> if you browse to Filesystem
<TaraLS> :P
<kbmonkey> just checking. if / fills up it causes weird errors. especially if your logs get spammed with stuff ;)
<TaraLS> Oh I see
<TaraLS> See
<TaraLS> I opened up 'home'
<TaraLS> And on the left, you know how it has "Computer: Home, desktop, documents" etc?
<TaraLS> At the top, it has "Devices: Floppy Disk" GYAH
<kbmonkey> yes, go there to filesystem
<TaraLS> What do you want me to do in filesystem?
<TaraLS> kbmonkey, 
<kbmonkey> just see how much space there is. it is different than your home space
<TaraLS> I know.
<TaraLS> Kilos told me to do that.
<TaraLS> "Give /root 30g, etc etc"
<kbmonkey> that bug report is from 2009, it says a fix is released
<kbmonkey> sigh, im not sure what to suggest :(
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Well, that guy says his comp was hanging and he got that weirdo floppy drive error, just like me. So... maybe that is what it is.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  How do I get the fix?
<kbmonkey> try turning off the floppy again
<kbmonkey> in the bios
<TaraLS> Okay, to the BIOS! brb
<kbmonkey> the fix is already in your ubuntu
<kbmonkey> yes :)
<TaraLS> Okay, well. It was already off.
<TaraLS> 1st: HDD
<TaraLS> 2nd: CDROM
<TaraLS> 3rd: (disabled)
<kbmonkey> those are your boot options?
<TaraLS> No
<TaraLS> That's how it is set
<TaraLS> My boot options are
<TaraLS> HDD, CDROM, Geek Squad Flash Drive (when it's plugged in, that's where my Live Ubuntu is), and "1ST Floppy Drive.
<kbmonkey> does it look kinda like this http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/motherboards/asus/a7v600/mainbios.jpg
<TaraLS> Nope. o_o
<TaraLS> Lemme go take a pic. brb.
<kbmonkey> darn.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  It actually did look similar to that.
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> ok, and the "Legacy Diskette A/B" ones said None?
<TaraLS> Hang on.
<TaraLS> I took photos.
<TaraLS> Legacy Diskette was on something else, and I selected 'disabled'
<TaraLS> But I could still select '1ST floppy drive' in my 'boot' tab
<kbmonkey> we can ignore the boot tab, the bios isn't too clever to hide it 
<TaraLS> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/SAM_0726.jpg
<kbmonkey> ok, so you changed it from xyz to Disabled, and pressed F10 to save
<kbmonkey> it should be turned off then
<TaraLS> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/SAM_0727.jpg
<TaraLS> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/SAM_0728.jpg
<TaraLS> Two more. >.>
<TaraLS> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/SAM_0729.jpg
<TaraLS> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/SAM_0730.jpg
<TaraLS> There we go
<kbmonkey> ok, it looks good 
<TaraLS> now how do I check if the comp is still id0ing?
<TaraLS> if0*
<TaraLS> Ooh. Well, my home thingy isn't showing 'floppy drive' under devices anymore
<TaraLS> Just my camera (which is currently plugged in)
<TaraLS> I shall again attempt to convert url then? See if it freezes?
<kbmonkey> good idea. 
<kbmonkey> I cant say that is the error, but its good to try all options :)
<TaraLS> Yeah.
<TaraLS> Gotta rule it out.
<TaraLS> Now I will play music and go lie down, and if my music stops, then I know the comp has frozen.
<TaraLS> Darn it.
<kbmonkey> already?!
<kbmonkey> I'm going to bed, good luck with the un-freezing TaraLS 
<TaraLS> Darn. :(
 * TaraLS belatedly waves guhbye to the no-longer-here kbmonkey.
<TaraLS> Whew. Comp froze (and I couldn't restart using ctrl+alt+shift+printscr+reisub; I tried), aaand yeah.
<TaraLS> Core temps go up really quickly when streaming video and trying to convert
<TaraLS> Now at 37c, but were at 51c when comp froze
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-21
<TaraLS> Helloooo
 * TaraLS waves.
<TaraLS> I have an update
<TaraLS> Ironically, involving updates.
<TaraLS> superfly: *wave*
<TaraLS> inetpro: confluency *wave*
<TaraLS> So, I saw that my computer's 'cores' (They actually say 'core 0' and 'core 1' on Hardware Sensor Detector) were getting up to 53c and showing a red bar for super-hot when I was trying to convert URL from Youtube into MP4 on VLC.
<TaraLS> That was in normal, installed-Ubuntu mode. So I got the hardware detector on Live-Ubuntu to see if maybe the temperatures weren't getting as high in live mode.
<TaraLS> I managed to convert a vdeo without it freezing, and then I went to convert another one, left my comp on the ubuntu Live desktop while I waited for the conversion to finish, and the comp froze.
<TaraLS> Only now have I remembered that, in order to get hardware sensor detector, you have to do a 'sudo get-update' on terminal. 
<TaraLS> That's the only thing I did differently between using Live this time, and using Live for that full day where the comp didn't freeze.
<TaraLS> I got Hardware Sensor Detector and used 'sudo apt-get update'
<TaraLS> So... Update-related?
<Kilos> hi TaraLS and others
<Kilos> whats news
<Kilos> our power off from around 8
<mazal> More oom Kilos 
<mazal> Sjoe hoekom is die krag so baie af daar ?
<Kilos> môre mazal 
<Kilos> hulle bou nuwe lyne met drade vertikaal
<Kilos> moeielikker om uit te short en steel as dit getrip het
<mazal> Ah ok
<mazal> Ek gaan ook stil wees vandag , het baie veld werk saam kontrakteur
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey gonna rain
<mazal> Morning kbmonkey 
<Kilos> ty for helping my brat last night you guys
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> good to see you again so soon
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Alo uncle Kilos ... quick change to night shift so off for a few hours now :)
<nlsthzn> alo psydroid 
<psydroid> hi mazal and kbmonkey
<Kilos> ah ok
<psydroid> you guys wake up earlier and earlier
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> methinks everyone wants to know if the brats pc froze again
<Kilos> Maaz, tell superfly good morning have a good day. see you when power returns
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<mazal> psydroid, I have no choice , start to work at 6:45 hehehehe
<psydroid> mazal, wow, that's early
<psydroid> hi drussell
<drussell> psydroid: yo!
<mazal> Morning psydroid 
<Kilos> hi deegee
<Kilos> got mail from brat  http://slexy.org/view/s2bHsniKDI
<Kilos> pc freezes from live too after doing apt-get update
<Kilos> so might be that other thing
<Kilos> regreshion
<Kilos> regresion
<mazal> What means regresion ?
<Kilos> if she comes on while im ofline tell her there is a way to lock updates and use whats installed from cd
<Kilos> just need to know which one
<Kilos> mazal, im not sure but had it once before and locked that app in synaptic
<Kilos> the cd version runs but first update brings a bug with
<Kilos> regressions they require to fix bugs methinks
<Kilos> get high priority
<Kilos> not so drussell 
<Kilos> she will just need help to get the logs while running live. i dunno how that gonna work but anyway.
<Kilos> so once that prob app is identified it can be locked to current version in synaptic
<Kilos> after a clean install
<Kilos> hehe she will cry
<mazal> hehehehe
<mazal> At least we now know what to look for hey
<nlsthzn> For great success... just played a game of TF2 on Steam for linux... weeeeeeee
<Kilos> its something that comes with first update/upgrade
<Kilos> steam sounds good nlsthzn they getting more and more games for us
<nlsthzn> Yup... since Valve ported steam I have heard of so many other companies planning on porting... finally :)
<Kilos> yay thats good news
<Kilos> was linuxes weak point gaming
<Kilos> hmm the monkey battling
<barrydk> Good morning Linux people
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<barrydk> How are you that side
<mazal> Lo B
<barrydk> More w
<Kilos> all good ty and there
<Kilos> power off anytime now
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> Ai that's frustrating Kilos 
<superfly> .
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly good morning have a good day. see you when power returns" 38 minutes and 14 seconds ago
<Kilos> ya
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> yo mazal!
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hello, barrydk
<mazal> Monrning superfly 
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2bHsniKDI
<Kilos> regression superfly 
<Kilos> no worry now
<Kilos> have a good day all of you. gonna be 36°c here
<mazal> Lekker dag oom Kilos 
<Kilos> dankie seun
<Kilos> will stay till power goes
<barrydk> More Superfly
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi TaraLS
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<barrydk> Get a genertor Kilos
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> kos pond
<Kilos> but once they have made the lines more thief proof it will be better
<Kilos> they steal like 200 metres at at time
<barrydk> Im also thinking in that direction. My bill for last month was 3k. I'm tired of escom ripping me off. I use the same equipment lst month and the previous month and my bill increased with a thousand bucks
<Kilos> throw cahin over all three wires and that trips it at power station the quickly cut them off
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> complain
<Kilos> s/cahin/chain
<Kilos> is that right inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't know how they do it
<barrydk> We did and they said it is correct. I think i'm paying for a lot of people who dont
<Kilos> no man the spelling repair
<inetpro> o
<inetpro> Kilos: s/cahin/chain/s
<Kilos> hehe ek sukkel met my volk
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> Kilos: s/cahin/chain/
<inetpro> nog 'n slash aan die einde
<barrydk> Probeer afrikaans
<Kilos> ok ok will try member ty sir
<Kilos> ketting
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> eskom says it must touch all three wires to trip it
<inetpro> Kilos: gaan help daai ouens dat hulle jou krag gou weer kan aansit
<Kilos> so vertical is an option to try stop them
<Kilos> lol hulle nie haastig nie. selle pay einde van die maand
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> sê vir hulle jy verloor besigheid
<inetpro> dis nie aanvaarbaar nie
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> so baie kere af
<Kilos> hulle voel vere
<Kilos> the brat must be asleep. got bad flu
<Kilos> and pc stress dont help
<Kilos> they both had swine flu coupla years back
<Kilos> and im not a pork fan. so musta been blind when young
<Kilos> see they said 8 am but still got power
<inetpro> Kilos: talk to the Mayoral Spokesperson in the City of Tshwane
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/pieter_denecker
<Kilos> he will say its work that needs to be done to curb theft
<Kilos> they getting it done at least , dunno how far to go still
<Kilos> copper theft is serious
<inetpro> very
<Kilos> there power gone. have a good day all
<inetpro> bye Kilos
<barrydk> Bye Kilos
<confluency> TaraLS: apt-get update doesn't change anything on your system -- it just fetches information about what packages are available. ("upgrade" is the command for upgrading all the packages).
<confluency> TaraLS: my current working theory is that your computer overheats, and it's just a coincidence that it didn't overheat that one time on Live.
<confluency> I vaguely remember my old desktop freezing because of overheating.
<confluency> OMG, dude. Did you say someone put in a new hard drive for you?
<confluency> I think my desktop started having heat problems because of the arrangement of the hard drives and how close together they were.
<confluency> TaraLS: new debugging plan: run your desktop with the case off, and see if it freezes. If it freezes, feel around the hard drives (and various other places) to see if they're getting hot.  Maybe try positioning the drives differently in the case.  Maybe get additional fans and put them near the drives.  I think I eventually fixed my problem by getting more fans.
<confluency> If you have a big desk fan in your house, you could try running with the case off and the fan pointed into the computer, to see if that prevents freezes.  Having the case off might help the heat to dissipate enough by itself, though -- I think it did in my case.
<nlsthzn> could install lmsensors to check temps...
<inetpro> confluency, nlsthzn: we've gone there 
<inetpro> that's why she's able to check the temperature
<nlsthzn> kk, sorry I am not up to speed... was just commenting about the posts above mine :p
<inetpro> np
<confluency> I would seriously recommend the physical hardware sensor called no case + fingers. ;)
<inetpro> confluency: she's even done that
<confluency> Still crashes? No obvious hot areas?
<confluency> Well, at least now that it's happened on all OSes it looks more like a hardware issue.
 * inetpro agrees that it seems like a hardware issue
<nlsthzn> memtest ran?
<inetpro> but what exactly, I don't know
<inetpro> nlsthzn: not 100% sure about the memory test but she's even tried stresslinux
<inetpro> and if I remember correctly that ran for hours without hanging
<nlsthzn> well I would suggest running memtest86 for random system lockups...
 * nlsthzn doesn't know stress linux
<inetpro> me neither
<nlsthzn> knows stress by linux but that is something else
<inetpro> :-)
<Vince-0> haai
<inetpro> wb Vince-0
<inetpro> you still at sea?
<Vince-0> ha no
<Vince-0> at work
<inetpro> ahh ok
 * TaraLS grumbles.
<TaraLS> confluency: Hard drive case has been off for about a week (one side, anyway). Desk fan has been on it for twoish days, which took my motherboard temp down from 43c to 32c in about ten minutes. I have not changed this setup. My computer was blue-screening and freezing even when I had my previous HDD. 
<TaraLS> confluency:  I was thinking that maybe it was overheating in HDD mode but not Live mode for some reason, which is why I go tthe sensors. The sensors read the same temps in Live mode. Now that I know this, I'm not going to get Hardware Sensors or do any apt-get upgrade/update. I managed to convert one video successfully just now and have got the second one going - and I did this without getting the hardware sensors. We will see what
<TaraLS> confluency:  Ah. Well. It just froze.... Heh. I guess I'll just take it to the shop and hope they can fix it. My fear is "It's fixed! Pay up!" And I do, and then I get it home and it freezes.
<Vince-0_> aaargh! stupid nick
<inetpro> Vince-0: you can kill the ghost before it times out and disconnects itself
<Vince-0> I used the ghost command
<inetpro> ahh, ok
<Vince-0> sometimes this dsl flaps
<Vince-0> like a leaf in the frikin wind
<inetpro> sounds worse than wireless
<Vince-0> the copper in this place is corroded
<Vince-0> and Telkom says its because its the coast
<Kerbero> Vince-0, where is this "the coast"?
<Vince-0> Dirtbin
<Vince-0> (Durban)
<Kilos> boem boem
<Kilos> i love that sound
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
 * Kilos greets everyone else. power has returned early w000t
<TaraLS> I was trying again to convert that second video in live mode, and got this screen: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/phpRhKHMgAM.jpg
<Kilos> inetpro, superfly nuvolari and whoever else has ideas please think about stuff to add to our re-approval page.
<Kilos> lo TaraLS 
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Yo.
<Kilos> mailed you some
<Kilos> oh my that ugly
<Kilos> you on live again TaraLS ?
<TaraLS> I was. Computer is off now.
<Kilos> switched off or dead off
<TaraLS> I switched it off
<Kilos> whew
<TaraLS> If it was dead, I'd say that it's dead.
<Kilos> hows the flu brat\
<TaraLS> Horrible.
<Kilos> stay strong
<Kilos> lotsa onion
<Kilos> on sarmies and all
<Kilos> raw
<Kilos> hmm family advice column on ubuntu-za
 * Kilos hides
 * TaraLS goes back to sleep, to dream of better days, when her computer actually friggn; worked with no friggin' issues.
<Kilos> leep loose
<Kilos> later
<Kilos> we will get there
 * TaraLS waves. And mopes.
<Kilos> confluency, ty for the help last night , was nice to see you involved again
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> What do you want Kilos Trying to butter me up or something?
<Kilos> hmm
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Banlam> maaz sprecht deutsch?
<Maaz> Banlam: What?
<Kilos> yo Banlam hoezit
<Banlam> hoezit mah bru
<Kilos> cool en daar
<bakuman> HI oom Kilos. Banlam verstaan nie meer hierdie hoezit taal nie
<Kilos> rofl
<Banlam> lol, my china whatchu saying?
<Kilos> should be rovl
<Banlam> kilos, no complaints
<Kilos> good
<bakuman> Banlam tab complete duidelik nie
<Banlam> nee
<Banlam> ek tik vinniger as die tab complete
<Banlam> en kilos is so n kort naam
<bakuman> pif leuens
<Banlam> wie kort n hoofletter
<bakuman> wel mentions kor die hoofletter
<Banlam> leuenes
<Banlam> leuens
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> net in slegte clients
<Banlam> kan ek myself highlight?
<Banlam> banlam
<Banlam> Banlam
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<Banlam> nee ek kan nie
<bakuman> banlam
<Banlam> highglighted
<Banlam> http://imgur.com/7lBtS
 * bakuman also has photoshop
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 i see you following us on the twit place now
<bakuman> what a loafer. irc + facebook + reddit
<Kilos> hahaha
<Vince-0> Kilos, yep! And G+ which is my primary social network
<Banlam> 40 seconds to photoshop and upload
<Banlam> if i had skillz like that
<Banlam> bakuman, en thesis!
<Kilos> there are only messages related to #ubuntu-za posted there such as meetings etc
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hey clever okeys how do i make an xp install see a sata drive
<Kilos> weird because millenium and 98 and win7 see it
<Kilos> xp says Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed on your computer
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> dont tell me to go to a windows channel
<Kilos> that would be below the belt
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hows things magespawn 
<magespawn> windows xp needs drivers to be installed to see the the sata drive
<magespawn> good and you
<Kilos> oh ya that rat poison be kiff because neither the cat or dogs die after eating dead rats
<magespawn> there is a section during the setup where the win xp asks if you want to install 3rd party sata drivers
<Kilos> oh my how do you install drivers to a xp cd or a clean drive
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> seen that ja
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> there is also a way to make a windows install disk with the sata drivers included but i forget how
<Kilos> np if that third party thing works thats good ty magespawn 
<Kilos> will try it
<magespawn> np
<Kilos> had me baffled cause the others see the drive
<Kilos> stupid ms
<magespawn> still not sure why they do that?
<Kilos> lol i hit the f6 when it said but dunno if it still going to decide
<Kilos> really had me boggled. tried 3 different cds
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> eish now it asks for the device maufacturer disk to be put in
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> other option is going somewhere
<Kilos> all good there magespawn ?
<magespawn> yup Kilos
<magespawn> maybe you can get the drivers from the manufacturers websit
<magespawn> website evne
<magespawn> oui
<Kilos> lol how do you install a driver before you even install the os
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nope that option didnt work
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> need to find out from ian i think he used an ide/sata adapter in an ide slot
<Kilos> everyday ones sees more of how bad ms actually is
<Kilos> was is and always will be
<mazal> arme ms :)
<magespawn> hey mazal
<magespawn> did not see you lurking there
<mazal> Hey guys
<Kilos> i hate them but other peeps need it to be able to do their work 
<mazal> New router in , so now have proper inet at work again
<Kilos> lekker
<magespawn> awesome
<mazal> No more sharing 1mb line with 200 pc's
<magespawn> mazal what speed you running there?
<Kilos> great
<mazal> Work line is 1mb , our "private" one is 384k , but the 384k is only me and Barry's laptop on it so is way better than the other one
<Kilos> lol thats good
<Kilos> 384k works fine
<Kilos> its like good 3g
<magespawn> i usually have a 1 meg to myself unless there are people in the internet cafe
<Kilos> spoilt magespawn 
<magespawn> indeed and am looking in to getting the 2 meg upgrade
<Kilos> whew
 * magespawn must have more speed
<magespawn> more and more\
<Kilos> i dunno if there is fibre up to hulehule
<mazal> This 384 is a smokkeled one hehehehehe
<Kilos> but if there is try get them to run fibre to you
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> thinking of bonding multiple lines
<Kilos> that might help magespawn ask Symmetria 
<magespawn> it does you bond say two 4 meg line and get 8 meg but you also double your upload rate, which is actually what i want
<magespawn> mazal where do you work? if it is okay to ask
<mazal> Zonderwater oom
<mazal> Cullinan
<mazal> Ag , sorry magespawn , thought it was Kilo's asking lol
<mazal> We are about 40km east of PTA
<magespawn> no worries, but I meant the company
<mazal> Correctional Services
<magespawn> ohh okay that is unexpected
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why
<mazal> How so magespawn ? 
<magespawn> i always tend to forget that people who come here are from all over
<Kilos> yip even geeks
<barrydk> fortunately hes not inside 
<mazal> Yeah , on the right side of the bars at least lol
<inetpro> hmm... who knows?
<Kilos> will tell you a story one day
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty 
<Kilos> one should tell govt depts to use motivating tactics
<Kilos> when work done you can go home
<barrydk> i like that idea
<Kilos> ive seens miracles under those conditions
<barrydk> unfortunately if you work with id10t's the work doesn't get done
<Kilos> like trench digging peeps do what normally takes 3 days before 3pm
<barrydk> ja and when the wisstle blows they leave the tools hanging in the air
<Kilos> motivation is the name of the game
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dit storm hier inetpro 
<Kilos> of net oor na kerk straat se kant
<mazal> Kilos then I won't be able to go home , doing 5 peoples work :(
<magespawn> that is how the pineapple farmers work here
<Kilos> lol @ magespawn 
<Kilos> task work ya
<Kilos> task done and tools away bye
<Kilos> only cant work with IT stuff methinks
<mazal> gtg , will see maybe tomorrow or maybe later
<mazal> If I look at the weather it will be tommorrow
<mazal> Enjoy your evening gents
<magespawn> cheers mazal
<barrydk> Lekker slaap almal gaan ook nou bietjie by die huis werk
<magespawn> Kilos i am busy checking all the ide drives i have lying around
<magespawn> later barrydk
<Kilos> mooi loop maz
<Kilos> jy ook barrydk 
<Kilos> exciting magespawn 
<Kilos> i love playing with drives othewrs have scrapped
<magespawn> some are pretty small storage
<Kilos> lol like 2g
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> got some here from ian too
<Kilos> not worth worry about methinks
<Kilos> but fun to play with
<Kilos> only no good using linux to zero because you cant install to it
<magespawn> usuful for back ups and for storing the viruses that i find
<Kilos> why you storing virii
<magespawn> i wanted to see if i could reverse engineer them
<Kilos> KOM groot reen
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you aint got time
<magespawn> a project for later then, besides i need to know how to program properly first
<Kilos> that also needs time
<Kilos> how far are you with python?
<magespawn> not too far, i have been concentrating on my A+, N+ and MCITP
<magespawn> and the wife is busy with her Bcom exams, so i have less time at night
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> she finishes tomorrow
<Kilos> tell her good luck
<magespawn> will do ty
<Kilos> aw too late
<Kilos> but all the best anyway
<magespawn> got 3 working 40 gig so far
<Kilos> great. lotsa peeps dont need more than that
<Kilos> like the older crowd that just want email etc
<magespawn> to run the os you do not need more, and with external storage you can keep all the really big stuff there
<Kilos> and 2X 40g makes a nice pc
<Kilos> i still got a working 12.04 on a 6g
<Kilos> shoulda kept maverick on it though
<Kilos> if i can find what unity did with the right click format function i would be happy
<Kilos> great for formatting spare drives etc with a name on not 10 GB Filesystem
<Kilos> 10G so much better
<Kilos> hey magespawn idea
<magespawn> yues?
<Kilos> has a mb cd got the sata drivers xp is looking for
<magespawn> yes even
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> possible
<Kilos> hmm i go try that when it asks for the installation cd for it
<Kilos> amazing how a bit of rain and wind cools everything down
<Kilos> was 36c here now about 25
<Kilos> not even 1mm rain
<magespawn> cooled down here nicely today
<Kilos> i think its coming up the coast to you and to us as well
<Kilos> we need lotsa rain. weeds are even wilted
<magespawn> i think we have been having most of it
<magespawn> got a 12.7gb drive
<Kilos> thats good
<magespawn> was a win 95 upgraded to win 98
<Kilos> strange size though
<Kilos> musta cost a fortune back then
<Kilos> i paid 450 i think for a second hand 6g
<Kilos> they saw me coming
<Kilos> 350 or 450 slips my mind now
<magespawn> that is pretty steep
<Kilos> ya but i was used to 1.2g and when he saw my surprise at how massive the 6g was to me he musta thought got him
<Kilos> now im much wiser. got a 2 TB thats crashed bad
<Kilos> really gonna try everything to get that going
<magespawn> good way to learn if nothing else
<Kilos> yeah i have learned so much in four years of struggling with pcs
<Kilos> since 8.04 time or a year earlier
<Kilos> ya the years before 8.04
<magespawn> maybe do a course?
<Kilos> online?
<Kilos> course on what
<Kilos> i dont member things easy man
<Kilos> what i know i have thumped in over and over and still forget 
<magespawn> so do we all
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> aw power gone
<Kilos> see you later
<Kilos> only probs with storms
<magespawn> later Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: is jy terug?
<Kilos> ya oom
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you may address me in english as well superfly 
<Kilos> you onna train
<superfly> Ya
<superfly> Waiting, again.
<Kilos> waiting ?
<superfly> Not sure what the issue is. Seems the previous train may have had an issue.
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> Perhaps we're waiting for it to be moved out the way?
<Kilos> them you not onna train but atta station
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> No, on the train.
<Kilos> onna train but train waiting?
<superfly> Waiting usually resolves the issue.
<superfly> Ya
<Kilos> whew and time is so precious nowadays
<Kilos> hey drussell 
<Kilos> all good in the uk
<Kilos> except for being the uk that is
<drussell> Kilos: hehehe, yeah, been in the office for a change the last two days, trying to head back home now but we've got heavy rains and flooding in places, so not sure when I'll get home today!
<Kilos> why you and the fly got train probs
<Kilos> you at different places together?
<drussell> Kilos: maybe! ;o)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> home time maiatoday 
<superfly> No, apparently our train was broken. Waiting for another one. A not-so-full and not-so-express one
<Kilos> oh my that sucks superfly 
<Kilos> hows your progress at meeting the deadline
<superfly> *shrug* nothing I can do about it, so I might as well not get uptight about it.
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> Kilos: good. The really important stuff is coming along nicely, and the not-so-important stuff will just have to wait.
<Kilos> thats nice
<Kilos> deadlines suck
<Kilos> and the flahh fan uses up time too
<superfly> Kilos: it is a postponed, self-inflicted deadline.
<Kilos> but flu got her down for a bit now
<Kilos> oh thats ok
<Kilos> thats like peeps that complian about feeling bad with a barby after a night inna pub
<superfly> Kilos: yes, it is a good thing
<Kilos> inetpro, go home
<Kilos> bakuman, how we supposed to skinner about you if you lurk in away mode??
<Kilos> skinder
<Kilos> daai ding
<Kilos> wb mazal 
<mazal> elo
<superfly> Yo mazal
<mazal> Hey superfly 
<superfly> Expectations are a curious thing...
<Kilos> tell
<superfly> Later, it's a bit of a long story
<Kilos> ok
<bakuman> wel oom Kilos. jy moet nie!
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> skelm
<bakuman> :D
<Kilos> hey superfly am i an ubuntu member?
<Kilos> ive signed the code of conduct thing but dunno if thats it
<Kilos> oh its that ~launchpad thing
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> Kilos: if you're part of the team on Lunchpad then you're a member of the LoCo. An Ubuntu member is something slightly different, I think.
<Kilos> i dont think im part of any team
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> ag nee
<mazal> Daar is my playlist weg :(
<Kilos> ai hoe?
<mazal> Het my rythmbox music location reggemaak
<Kilos> ah i use vlc
<mazal> One probably can't select a bunch of mp3's in Nautilus and send them to a rhythmbox playlist no ?
<Kilos> with vlc you can put all your music inna folder and run the folder
<mazal> Ag is ok , I'll redo it , wasn't very far , only started yesterday
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> vlc plays all videos as well without wanting to look for stuff
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install vlc
<mazal> **note to self** DONT change rhythmbox location lol
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I use vlc for my videos
<Kilos> good
<mazal> I'm off
<mazal> Enjoy the evening everyone
<Kilos> magespawn, you aint gone home yet?
<Squirm> long day
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi Squirm magespawn 
<magespawn> your power on my power off
<magtie> Hi Kilos & All
<Kilos> hi there magtie 
<Kilos> hows you
<Kilos> you beat me again
<Kilos> must be getting old
<magtie> very good just busy
<magtie> older too...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go eat now
<Kilos> wbb
<magespawn> looks like my server is back up
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> still can't seem to log remotely
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> something for tomorrow then
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> oh my something killing peeps
<Kilos> 4 at a time
<magtie> Luckily 2 heros save them & bring them back
<magtie> once anyway
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the internet really sucks
<Kilos> one would think it would be stable by now
<Kilos> they in the cape most of them i think
<Kilos> mountains in the way
<Kilos> or cape weather
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<magespawn> yeah but we all use international servers on this network
<Kilos> magespawn, you got some time
<magespawn> sure
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2USGpOKPe
<Kilos> taras pc rebooted on its own
<TaraLS> Hiya
<Kilos> is it the firewall stopping bugs?
<Kilos> ah hiya
<TaraLS> After changing my CPU overclocking thingy to 'manual', and it being set at 200 (valid input values between 200-600), I watched Youtube to see if it would freeze.
<TaraLS> The temps are staying down, which is a first.
<TaraLS> But then I got this weird beep, and then the comp restarted
<TaraLS> Didn't even freeze.
<TaraLS> Well, not "but then". It was about thirty mins I think
<Kilos> that link is cat /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> here is tail
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2nrK5KtbL
<Kilos> i would say the firewall blocked something in youre ethernet connection and rebooted to stop it getting in
<Kilos> but im a noob
<TaraLS> Well that's crap
<TaraLS> I can't have my comp rebooting randomly. lol
<Kilos> if it stops virri getting in what apleasure
<Kilos> better than formatting drive and reinstalling
<TaraLS> It's still not normal for a comp to reboot itself
<Kilos> but lets here what the experts read in there
<TaraLS> I wonder what the weird beep was
<TaraLS> The beep, btw, was  through the headphones, not from the computer tower.
<Kilos> warning beep
<magespawn> they do not generally reboot to stop virii
<nuvolari> o/ g'evening 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lo TaraLS 
<TaraLS> nuvolari,  Yo.
<nuvolari> lo magespawn 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> wat betekin daai links
<magespawn> they do not that to stop hardware from being damaged usually
<Kilos> of wat se dit vir jou
<magespawn> hey nuvolari 
<magespawn> sorry ignoremthat lasr on from me
<nuvolari> waai links oom?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2nrK5KtbL
<magespawn> cann not type tonight
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2USGpOKPe
<nuvolari> ek sien daai, maar wat daarvan oom?
<nuvolari> verstaan sy Afrikaans oom? :P
 * nuvolari gossips about TaraLS
<Kilos> eerste is tail en tweede cat /var/log/syslog
<TaraLS> I no speak Afrikaans
<Kilos> oh no sorry
<TaraLS> Meanies
<Kilos> we talking bout you not too you brat
<Kilos> hehe
<TaraLS> Shup old man
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<nuvolari> kan ek haar trou oom? :P
<Kilos> vra
<nuvolari> ek var oom mos eers *kug*
<TaraLS> So anyway, when streaming video, or converting on VLC, the Core temps would get up to 53c. Be in the red. Now that I've set the CPU clocking to 'manual', and it is at 200 (of between 200-600), the Core temps are staying at a nice, green, 37c
<Kilos> kyk daai lienks eers
<Kilos> TaraLS, nuvolari asking me if he can marry you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> tell him when he has made his third million
<TaraLS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903822
 * TaraLS not interested in getting married.
 * TaraLS only interested in fixing computer and making music.
<nuvolari> :-/
<TaraLS> Awwuh
 * nuvolari 's dreams are shattered now
<TaraLS> nuvolari,  Sides, if you and I wanted to marry, we wouldn't need Kilos' permission :P We'd just do it anyway.
 * TaraLS CACKLES.
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, praat oom van "Nov 22 04:44:43 taralynn-System-Product-Name kernel: [  102.470113] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:24:8c:e9:8e:b5:90:f6:52:48:f6:4d:08:00 SRC=41.191.124.10 DST=192.168.1.106 LEN=117 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=53 ID=60483 PROTO=TCP SPT=9119 DPT=57526 WINDOW=16 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0" ?
<Kilos> yes nuvolari 
<Kilos> pc just rebooted on its own
<nuvolari> hmm
<nuvolari> sounds like heating problems
<nuvolari> my laptop started doing that
<TaraLS> But the temps on Hardware Sensor Detector were fine
<TaraLS> Better than they've been before
<nuvolari> then stopped when I cleaned out the dust from the vents
<Kilos> all temps were good according to the sensors
<TaraLS> MB was showing red, but it was 31c.
<TaraLS> I was watching Youtube. Temps climbed in CPU and MB from 27cish to 31c but stabilized at 31c.
<TaraLS> CPU now 25c, and MB 29c.
<TaraLS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1903822
<nuvolari> howdy smile4ever 
 * TaraLS waves to smile4ever 
<nuvolari> hmm, I'm not accustomed to desktops any more
<nuvolari> oom Kilos has mine :P
<TaraLS> :(
<nuvolari> :/
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<nuvolari> @>-'--;--
<nuvolari> :P
<magespawn> hey smile4ever 
<Kilos> we wait then for an explanation
<TaraLS> An explanation from what?
<nuvolari> the thing about the network lines... I don't know, I have it when connecting to 8ta, but not vodacom
<nuvolari> so I guess it's network related
<magespawn> sorry Kilos but i cannot see anything obviously wrong
<nuvolari> well, something similar
<Kilos> from the logs girl
<TaraLS> magespawn,  Of course not.
<TaraLS> magespawn,  Because that would be too easy.
<smile4ever> hoi :p
<smile4ever> ;)
<magespawn> maybe ask inetpro or superfly
 * smile4ever waves back to TaraLS
<TaraLS> magespawn,  and NORMAL.
 * TaraLS hates PC.
<smile4ever> & says hi to nuvolari & Kilos & magespawn
<Kilos> oh my
<smile4ever> all happy? :D
<TaraLS> Nope lol
<magespawn> i also do not have enough experince with linux yet
<nuvolari> all happy yes, it's Mittwoch :D
<nuvolari> klein-saterdag
 * TaraLS is converting video now, from Youtube, using VLC. We will see what happens.
<nuvolari> geez, it's very hot here
<nuvolari> ok, bbl
<Kilos> when debs and i used to chat on msn in pidgin either pidgin hing or pc rebooted at times
<Kilos> and i was told scrap msn they fulla bugs
<Kilos> nuvolari, and inetpro told me not to use msn
<Kilos> and dunno who else
<Kilos> was near 3 years ago and you old peeps wont member either
 * TaraLS siiiighs.
<TaraLS> Nov 22 05:20:04 taralynn-System-Product-Name kernel: [  299.988019] [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<TaraLS> GAZP. 'Hardware error'.
<TaraLS> Which piieeeeece
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s20OQbbDbP
<TaraLS> That was cat. Here is tail:
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s208ugMG3k
<Kilos> where did you see the hardware error message kiddo
<TaraLS> In those syslogs
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> good evening
<TaraLS> inetpro, Yo
<smile4ever> TaraLS: why not happy :(
<TaraLS> smile4ever, Because my computer is a piece of... 8D
<Kilos> now we wait for someone to tell how to see them events thing
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  Sup
 * inetpro just stepped in
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<smile4ever> TaraLS: lol :p
<inetpro> how much reading today?
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s208ugMG3k
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20OQbbDbP
<Kilos> where be the hardware error
<Kilos> where do we see events
<kbmonkey> meh
<inetpro> what does uncle google have to say about it?
<Kilos> the one site say open another port in router thing
<TaraLS> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/460826-opensuse-11-4-hardware-error-machine-check-events-logged.html
<Kilos>  Wow! Google couldn't find anything
<TaraLS> "You could try reading this <http://www.halobates.de/mce.pdf>
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... you and google are not friends
<TaraLS> and <http://www.halobates.de/supp-mce.pdf>
<TaraLS> They're rather old but probably still describe the basics. In particular
<TaraLS> you could check /var/log/mcelog and maybe /dev/mcelog"
<inetpro> clearly
<TaraLS> Whassa mcelog stuff?
<TaraLS> How do I do it?
<Kilos> lol you know that inetpro 
<smile4ever> I haven't seen charlvn for a while :(
<inetpro> TaraLS: that would be unrelated
<inetpro> I think
<inetpro> then again, maybe not
 * inetpro reading
<inetpro> mcelog seems to be a separate application and all
<Kilos> we just need to pinpoint the faulty component
<inetpro> x86 Machine Check Exceptions collector and decoder
<TaraLS> Well
<TaraLS> He used mcelog and it showed him stuff
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s2M3Y6UkY9
<Kilos> we need more than stuff
<TaraLS> And then someone else was like "That looks like a CPU error"
<Kilos> as in cpu psu ram etc etc
<TaraLS> So I need something that will show me specifics so someone can be like "Yeah, that's CPU alright." or something else.
<kbmonkey> brb
 * inetpro reading http://mcelog.org/README.html
<inetpro> mcelog is in the repositories, but I don't know what it does and whether it's even a good idea to install it
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> using my pc without the X GUI today :p
<Kilos> in text mode?
<kbmonkey> yebo
<Kilos> eish bally keyboardmonkey
 * inetpro lagging 
<Kilos> or is your pc sick too
<smile4ever> Some guys have all the luck! :D
<smile4ever> Some guys have all the luck, Some guys have all the pain, Some guys get all the breaks, Some guys do nothing but complain 
<smile4ever> :p
<inetpro> and some guys just keep smiling?
<kbmonkey> lol!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hi smile4ever :-)
<Kilos> peer got the monkey
<TaraLS> Oh well.
<TaraLS> I guess I'll just take it to the comp shop
<kbmonkey> hang on, got to copy my irssi config over
<Kilos> they will be lost with ubuntu on it
<kbmonkey> hardware issues, TaraLS?
<TaraLS> I think it pretty much is, yeah. 
<TaraLS> I can't fix it.
<TaraLS> Not even all you brilliant brains can fix it
 * inetpro agrees
<inetpro> must be a hardware issue
<kbmonkey> these things happen
<inetpro> questions is just what part of it
<TaraLS> It has to be something obvious at this point, because there's NO way it's something SO complicated that NO ONE is seeing it
<TaraLS> inetpro,  Yes.
<smile4ever> hi inetpro :D
<smile4ever> inetpro: yes I'll keep smiling :D
<TaraLS> smile4ever,  You'll smile forever, hey? :D
<inetpro> lol
<smile4ever> of c I do :p
<Kilos> lol he isnt old enough to have probs yet
<smile4ever> I do have some :p but I try to solve them in a good and quick way :p
<smile4ever> And some aren't solvable :p
<Kilos> everything is solvable
<Kilos> just to find the prob part is the trick
<inetpro> wb Vince-0
<Vince-0> oh hi!
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<inetpro> Vince-0: did ou sort out your rusted cables?
<smile4ever> Kilos: :)
<inetpro> s/ou/you/
<smile4ever> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/556377_367423073332379_1800904965_n.jpg <- cute! :D
 * TaraLS sniffs.
<Vince-0> inetpro, nope hopefully the rain holds out
<Kilos> wb Kerbero 
<TaraLS> http://www.advancedclustering.com/faq/im-getting-mce-machine-check-exception-errors-what-does-this-mean.html
<TaraLS> Eeeeeh.
<Kilos> whew nets messy tonight
<Kilos> inetpro, shouldnt she install that mce thing
<magespawn> good night all
<smile4ever> TaraLS: big hug :)
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<kbmonkey> gn magespawn 
<TaraLS> Blah
<TaraLS> Too slow.
<inetpro> TaraLS: the more I read that kind of stuff the more I get impressed by developers
<inetpro> clever dudes
<TaraLS> inetpro,  Yeah
<inetpro> just amazing how far they go with testing and analysis
<TaraLS> inetpro,  Well, they should come -my- way and help me for free.
<TaraLS> Or maybe I'll make them dinner.
<TaraLS> Or sing for them.
<inetpro> TaraLS: your local pc shop will have to employ you
<kbmonkey> dinner and serenades, sounds epic!
<smile4ever> TaraLS: has your car overheated? :o
<TaraLS> smile4ever,  ... Eh? I said nothing about a car.
<TaraLS> inetpro,  I know. lol.
<TaraLS> kbmonkey,  I said dinner OR sing. Not both. :P
<smile4ever> TaraLS: but I did :p
<smile4ever> TaraLS: there is help on the way :p
<Kilos> fixing that pc is worth both
<Kilos> at least
<inetpro> TaraLS: anyway, I guess the best method would be to go swap out each piece of hardware in your machine
<TaraLS> Kilos,  lol
<kbmonkey> Fair enough! I enjoy working the kitchen myself :>
<TaraLS> inetpro, Well... I only have access to another PSU. Which is 240V (I have no idea how many watts)
<TaraLS> My current one is 250v.
<TaraLS> And the wattage is
<Kilos> thats fine
<inetpro> I don't think it's the PSU
<Kilos> cpu
<TaraLS> ATX-400WB+P4
 * TaraLS shrugs!
<TaraLS> At a loss.
<inetpro> you'll see PSU errors
<Kilos> ah where will you see them
<Kilos> what if the reboot was the psu switching mb off
<inetpro> Kilos: in syslog
<Kilos> then back on
<inetpro> if it's a clever PSU, which I actually doubt
<Kilos> oh good
<TaraLS> Okay so
<TaraLS> Isn' t there something more specific than cat or tail /var/log/syslog ?
<inetpro> anyway, I would guess the cpu being the problem
<inetpro> you did swap out memory?
<TaraLS> It's not a memory problem
<TaraLS> I didn't swap them with other memory sticks, but I did take one out, used the other, and vice versa.
<inetpro> TaraLS: what do you want to do with syslog?
<TaraLS> And I've done a memtest
<TaraLS> inetpro,  Find out more specifically what the problem is.
<Squirm> Maaz: sherry please
<Maaz> Squirm: Go get it yourself!
<Squirm> :/
<inetpro> syslog is just a log file
<TaraLS> I'm talking about something better and more detailed than syslog
<TaraLS> Is there anything?
<TaraLS> This mcelog seems like a good bet, but it looks a bit... 'root'ish
<TaraLS> And, therefore, is mildly intimidating
<inetpro> and cat is just a command to concatenate files and print on the standard output
<Squirm> TaraLS: I think the next step up is to submit a kernel dump to Ubuntu/wherever
<kbmonkey> awre, I did not realize the time. shower and dinner time
<TaraLS> Squirm,  What's a kernel dump?
<inetpro> while tail just gives you the tail end of a file
<Squirm> pretty raw information on why a program crashes
<TaraLS> Squirm,  Well blah! How do I do that?
<Squirm> but listen to inetpro, he knows more than me
<inetpro> haha
<TaraLS> It's not program-related, anyway.
<Squirm> TaraLS: dunno, I can't seem to get it right
<TaraLS> It's computer-related. The whole thing freezes, not just a program crashing
<inetpro> TaraLS: I don't think you will get much more than what you already have in the syslog
<Squirm> TaraLS: it will be. something will crash which makes your system hang
<inetpro> but might be worth a try
<TaraLS> I think I'm just gonna get it taken in
<TaraLS> Otherwise we're gonna go in circles
<Squirm> inetpro: problem with a kernel dump, is she'll have to submit it to somewhere high up for analysis
<Kilos> you will have to go with the pc
<Kilos> lotsa pc shops dunno ubuntu
<TaraLS> Kilos,  Obviously.
<TaraLS> Kilos,  So I can explain whassup.
<TaraLS> Kilos,  I could just reinstall Windows.
<Squirm> TaraLS: I think you need to try ram in there that you know is working.
<TaraLS> Be like "Here. Have at it."
<TaraLS> Squirm,  Dude, I did a memtest86. There are no RAM issues.
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> hdd test?
<Kilos> the prob is the shops charge heavy
<inetpro> TaraLS: with what you have already the guy will think that you're a genius from Mars
<TaraLS> Why does no one seem interested in the fact that my problems started when I pulled out two flash drives at the same time without unmounting them?
<Kilos> what do cpus cost there
<TaraLS> Squirm,  HDD is fine. Did the disk check or whatever it is.
<TaraLS> inetpro,  Yeah.
<TaraLS> Kilos,  Well Kilos, I can't avoid a shop at this point.
<Squirm> TaraLS: cause that doesn't effect anything other than the data being copied to.from the disks
<Kilos> haha @ the pro
<Squirm> TaraLS: windows disk check? or run something like Victoria on it?
<inetpro> TaraLS: unlikely the flash drives that caused it
<TaraLS> I did all the troubleshooting on Windows, and then switched to Ubuntu
<Kilos> no man the hdd is fine
<TaraLS> I did the Ubuntu disk check where you can select the HDD
<TaraLS> I can't remember what it's called exactly
<Squirm> Kilos: my question is, how do you know?
<TaraLS> Or how to get back to it
<Kilos> ubuntu shows quickly if drive is unhappy
<TaraLS> Yeah. My HDD is fine.
<TaraLS> Plus, I've had two different ones since my problems began
<inetpro> isolation is the key here
<Squirm> Kilos: Ubuntu shows if S.M.A.R.T is happy
<Kilos> i have seen a few times when ubuntu warns of drive failure
<Kilos> and imminent drive failure
<Squirm> Kilos: and I've had drives with no warning that are dead
<Kilos> and lotsa bad sectors
<inetpro> I agree that a HDD will report many issues
<Squirm> inetpro: yep. but not all :/
<inetpro> Squirm: true
<Squirm> TaraLS: right. we don't know whats wrong. that's why I'm asking if you've done all this. I think the memtest86 is decent enough. but I don't trust windows disk check.
<Kilos> ya but this one is working Squirm  so will show when probs show up
<Squirm> or smart for that matter :/\
<Kilos> i dont even trust windows time
<TaraLS> Squirm,  I told you, I did a Ubuntu disk check as well.
<Squirm> fsck?
<Kilos> methinks cpu
<Kilos> yeah i got her to touch /forcefsck
<inetpro> I think either cpu or motherboard
<TaraLS> Per someone's suggestion via a forum
<TaraLS> "You may want to check your hard drive in case it is failing. To do so, run "Disk Utility," select your drive on the right, and then click "SMART Data" and then "Run Self-Test.""
<TaraLS> That's what I did.
<TaraLS> Disk Utility
<TaraLS> Even without doing that, I could tell you that it's not my HDD, because I've had two DIFFERENT HDDs since my problems began.
<Kilos> ah
<TaraLS> They can't -both- be screwed.
<TaraLS> Unless something is screwing them up as soon as they're installed.
<inetpro> most likely the cpu
<TaraLS> How do I know if my mom's comp's CPU will work in mine?
<Kilos> yip
<TaraLS> How do I check that, I mean
<Kilos> what um
<Squirm> TaraLS: does it only freeze watching videos?
<TaraLS> Mine's a dual-core, though. I very much doubt that hers is.
<Kilos> lga i think
<Kilos> socket
<Kilos> 775
<TaraLS> A refurbished, 225mb RAM, horizontal PC lol
<inetpro> Squirm: anything that requires a lot of CPU
<Squirm> TaraLS: if the socket size is the same, the cpu will work
<inetpro> I guess a game of chess will freeze it up very quickly
<Squirm> LGA 775
<TaraLS> Squirm,  In Windows, it froze when I used Windows Movie Maker, Avid Pro Tools SE, Cakewalk Home Studio, Photoshop (after about two/three hours, clicking save made it freeze), and streaming video.
<Kilos> ubuntu will cry if it runs at all with 225 mB ram
<TaraLS> Squirm,  I stress - STREAMING video. Watching video on my hard drive is fine.
<Squirm> ok
<inetpro> I guess streaming video requires a lot of decoding
<Squirm> yeah
<TaraLS> And also converting video from URL on VLC
<Squirm> TaraLS: what is your moms processor? what is yours?
<TaraLS> Squirm,  I don't know what hers is. How do I check what mine is?
<Squirm> in terminal, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Squirm> or check system monitor
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> sorry, terminal has become my first train of thought :/
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s2bT5ewbnP
<TaraLS> I like using the terminal
<TaraLS> I just don't know the commands
<Squirm> yours will probably be LGA 775
<Squirm> bout 4/5 years old?
<TaraLS> I dunno
<TaraLS> I've had the comp for 3
<TaraLS> I saw a date somewhere that was 2005, though
<TaraLS> The BIOS is from 2007
<inetpro> TaraLS: you're a very quick learner
<Squirm> Sockets Supported	LGA775
<Squirm> yeah, 775
<Squirm> I googled Intel E5300
<TaraLS> inetpro,  I am. I just wish I could figure out this stupid computer.
<Squirm> so as long as your mothers socket is also LGA 775, it will work with no issues
<TaraLS> Squirm,  Well, I don't imagine the peeps who built the comp would have put it in a socket that was NOT matching the CPU, right? I'd be so annoyed if that was the case.
<Kilos> but she cant get the cover open
<inetpro> ai
<Squirm> TaraLS: you can't do that
<TaraLS> Oh. lol... I had a blonde moment
<Kilos> it wont work with wrong cpu
<Kilos> at all
<TaraLS> You said 'mothers' and I assumed 'motherboard'
<TaraLS> Anyway.
<Squirm> they change the shape
 * TaraLS whistles.
<Squirm> lol
<TaraLS> So a CPU cannot fit into a motherboard that it doesn't work with? As in, if it DOES fit, it will work? Or?
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> you won't need to force it in
<Squirm> it should sit bery nicely
<TaraLS> How do I check what my mother's is?
<TaraLS> Is that msconfig or something?
<Kilos> in the info on moms pc you sent me years ago it will give the info on cpu type
<inetpro> TaraLS: boot up with the live cd
<Squirm> maybe in task manager, it may have her cpu model number
<TaraLS> Kilos,  I'm not even sure what you're talking about.
<Squirm> like yours is E5300
<Squirm> I mean
<Squirm> right click on My Computer, select properties
<Squirm> in there
<TaraLS> inetpro,  Boot up with live CD? Why?
<inetpro> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<inetpro> :-)
<Squirm> :P
<TaraLS> inetpro,  You lost me.
<Squirm> or do what I said ;)
<Kilos> moms pc he means
<Kilos> from live cd
<TaraLS> Oh. Bahaha
<inetpro> TaraLS: on your mothers PC, with live cd, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TaraLS> Not a bad idea, but it might not even work on mom's PC. It's so... weak.
<inetpro> one way
<TaraLS> I'll do it the normal, doable way.
<Squirm> TaraLS: if it's slow, is one thing. if it crashes, it's another
<TaraLS> Wait one. Gotta go plug it back in etc
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> just for the record. ever want to test a computer. Hirens boot cd ftw
<Kilos> size of download Squirm 
<inetpro> wb Banlam
<Squirm> looking around 700mb
 * Squirm finds isop
<Squirm> iso
<Kilos> whew
<Squirm> -rw-r--r-- 1 sinjin sinjin 501M Dec  7  2011 Hiren's.BootCD.15.1.iso
<Squirm> 501M
<Kilos> i think i got debs pc info on maverick still
<Kilos> booting
<inetpro> Squirm: most if not all of those tools are available for ubuntu as well
<inetpro> just need to get each one individually
<Squirm> inetpro: yeah
<Squirm> it's just handy when you're working with many windows pcs
<Squirm> and it's kind of hard to scan a pc that isn't booting if you have the software on that pc ;)
<TaraLS> Allow me a moment to lol
<TaraLS> And perhaps be happy
<TaraLS> Not sure about the happy, yet.
<inetpro> Squirm: true
<TaraLS> Mom's is
<inetpro> TaraLS: why?
<TaraLS> Intel 4 CPU 2.80 GHz
<inetpro> model?
<TaraLS> Pen..tium?
<Squirm> P4 are usually LGA775 though
<Kilos> 468 or 775
<TaraLS> I'm very cold
<inetpro> we need the processor number, I think
<Squirm> TaraLS: does it have a model number?
<TaraLS> My fingers may fall off
<TaraLS> inetpro,  Squirm,  Where do I find that?
<TaraLS> Processor number is the E5300?
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> found this on a website
<TaraLS> Okay, wait one
<Squirm> P4s use the following sockets:
<Squirm> Socket 432
<Squirm> Socket 478
<Squirm> LGA775
<Squirm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...icroprocessors
<Squirm> You will need to know the model number of the chip to determine the socket it uses.
<inetpro> http://ark.intel.com/products/35300/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E5300-2M-Cache-2_60-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<inetpro> if you look at that the processor number is E5300
<TaraLS> Ummmmm
<TaraLS> Well
<TaraLS> on device manager
<TaraLS> the processor is shown as
<inetpro> .......
<TaraLS> ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_x86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_4\_I
<TaraLS> ?
<inetpro> hmmm
<inetpro> cat /proc/cpuinfo should tell more
<TaraLS> Blah. Okay. I will try that.
<Squirm> TaraLS: wait
<Squirm> 1sec
<TaraLS> k
 * TaraLS senses a Windows/Ubuntu war afoot...
<Kilos> if its E5300 its same as yours
<TaraLS> Kilos,  Well yes, Kilos.
<Kilos> then its also lga 775
<Kilos> but maybe single core and your dual
<Kilos> but will work
<TaraLS> Well... In device manager, it's got two separate cores.
<TaraLS> Even though it doesn't say it's dual-core or anything
<smile4ever> byee :)
<Squirm> The simplest, just under Windows, is to display the properties system.
<inetpro> Kilos: but she didn't say that it is E5300
<Squirm> Left-click on Menu "Start", left-click on "Control Panel" ... Opening the Control Panel.
<Squirm> In this window (Panel), a list of icons displayed, and one of these icons, you will find an icon called "System" in which you double-click it.
<Squirm> The properties are displayed Systems and the first tab is called "General".
<Squirm> On this tab is the name of your processor, its operating frequency type and its actual incidence.
<Kilos> toods smile4ever 
<Squirm> Also included in the information below is the total memory (RAM) installed on your computer.
<TaraLS> Like, there are two separate selectable options for the processor on device manager.
<Squirm> sorry for the paste
<smile4ever> tot morgen :)
<TaraLS> Okay, brb
<inetpro> Squirm: np
<TaraLS> smile4ever,  *wave*
<smile4ever> wave back! :D
<Squirm> TaraLS: that just means it's dual core. your system essentially thinks there is 2 processors
<TaraLS> Yeah. Mom has 504mb of RAM
<Squirm> or has hyper threading. where your mother board essentially makes 2 cores
<TaraLS> Squirm,  So mom's is dual-core too, then?
<Kilos> ah sorry inetpro saw that come up again so thought it was the other one
<inetpro> lol
<TaraLS> K brb
<Squirm> pentium 4 isnt dual core. so your motherboard has hyper threading
<Kilos> yeah hyper can be enabled when you upgrade to dual core or core2
<Kilos> but the function is there in bios
<Squirm> Kilos: I don't think so. It is always there if your motherboard supports it. or it's enabled by default
<TaraLS> Blah
<TaraLS> That's where I was before
<TaraLS> It only shows what I told you
<TaraLS> No number or whatever
<Squirm> maybe the bios tells you?
<TaraLS> No e5300 etc
<Squirm> meh
<Kilos> i have the hyperthreading option in nuvos pc but the cpu info says it a single core cpu
<Squirm> umm
<TaraLS> brb. I go xchat on mom's comp so I don't have to go back and forth
<Kilos> TaraLS, you once gave me a link to what moms pc had going for it
<TaraLS> Duh.
<Kilos> member
<Squirm> Kilos: if you `cat /proc/cpuinfo` it should say you have 2 processors
<Kilos> i cant find it now
<TaraLS> Kilos,  I already said I don't know what you're talking about. And I don't remember.
<Kilos> ok i check Squirm 
<Kilos> nope 1 core
<Kilos> she forgets more than me
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> Kilos: don't tell her that :-)
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> baie parmantig
<bakuman> O_O
<inetpro> ooooO (0 ^ 0) Ooooo
<bakuman> weirdo
<inetpro> she's back
<TaraLS> Whew
<TaraLS> Cold
<TaraLS> Okay
<TaraLS> What am I doing? lol
<inetpro> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TaraLS> Oh.
<TaraLS> Bah. Okay.
<TaraLS> brb. 
<Kilos> one should never tidy up a desktop
<Kilos> nothing can be found again
<inetpro> TaraLS: and paste at http://slexy.org/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 17 Dec 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/T0K4ry || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> Kilos: I put slexy in there ^^ for you
<Kilos> are we accepting the meet date inetpro 
<Kilos> yay ty my friend
<inetpro> Kilos: well, let that be until everyone agrees on another date
<Kilos> much better than ubuntu bin
<Kilos> you so clever
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> maybe ill tweet for comments on that date hey?
<Kilos> its hard to get peeps here at once to discuss it
<inetpro> Kilos: do that
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> but not now
<inetpro> tomorrow when most are awake
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> she be gone again
<Kilos> something hung
<Kilos> wow my modem light went rewd
<Kilos> am i still here
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> wonder what that means
<Kilos> back to green
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> signal?
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> syslog should tell you
<Kilos> dont understand this modem
<inetpro> maybe
<Kilos> its a saudi modem remember
<inetpro> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> cat or tail
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> tell the brat about the -f too
<inetpro> Kilos: man tail
<Kilos> what does -f do
<Kilos> nee man
<inetpro> ahh, you remember :-)
 * inetpro once had an alias for that
<bakuman> Kilos, it means follow
<inetpro> alias msglog='tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<Kilos> Nov 21 16:45:53 P4 AptDaemon.Worker: INFO: Processing transaction /org/debian/apt/transaction/5eada3ccf48a4942b8d49ea4a510a1dc
<bakuman> it does not just get the last 10 messages, but also waits for new ones
<Kilos> whats that demon doing
<inetpro> or better
<inetpro> alias tailsyslog='tail -f /var/log/syslog'
<Kilos> nothing
<Kilos> no matter the modem didnt drop me when it went red
<Kilos> youre alias is broken
<inetpro> nee
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom sê jy so?
<Kilos> do i have to install alias first
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> got no output
<inetpro> if you set it then tailsyslog is like a program on its own
<inetpro> now you just type tailsyslog and ENTER
<Kilos> oh so only starting now
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> wow that clever
<inetpro> ctrl+c to break out of it
<Kilos> always wondered what aliases were
<bakuman> I have seen some weird aliases
<bakuman> it's almost as bad as #defines
<inetpro> just don't give your alias a name of a command that you already have on the system
<Kilos> i wont play with it
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... no need to be afraid like that
<Kilos> can remember tail and cat /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> no will try member the -f
<inetpro> cat = concatenate
<Kilos> thats an ugly word
<inetpro> easy to remember an ugly word
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i wonder if she pulled the cpu now
<Kilos> im falling asleep here
<bakuman> Kilos, you do not need to remember that, all you need to remember is 'man'
<inetpro> or she went to the shop to get a new cpu
<Kilos> she aint got bucks
<Kilos> months of no work because of pc
<inetpro> well she's learned a lot in the process, sadly that may not have helped
<inetpro> maybe one day the knowledge will come in handy
<Kilos> yeah but the good thing is she has come to ubuntu
<Kilos> tried for last 3 years and got shot down
<inetpro> maybe she can compose a song for sabdfl
<Kilos> i dont think she writes songs
<Kilos> whats sabdfl
<inetpro> hmm... not yet
<inetpro> Kilos: ai
<inetpro> sabdfl = Mark Shuttleworth
<Kilos> i didnt see that inna book
<Kilos> did you read my pm today
<Kilos> inetpro, 
<Kilos> ^^
<inetpro> Maaz: sabdfl
<Maaz> Mark Shuttleworth calls himself the "Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator for Life", or SABDFL, and the Ubuntu community often uses this name to refer to him
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: oh yes
<inetpro> nice book it seems
<Kilos> lekker hey
<Kilos> there modem red again
<Kilos> great book
<Kilos> you can have it next
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> you can't give books like that away
<Kilos> i can
<inetpro> TaraLS: wb
<TaraLS> Mom's PC won't run Ubuntu
<Kilos> wont fit inna grave
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> what it says love
<TaraLS> Not enough RAM I guess
<TaraLS> It doesn't say anything
<TaraLS> I set it up to run from the usb
<TaraLS> Like my comp
<Kilos> does it try
<Kilos> oh
<TaraLS> And then goes to the black screen with the little cursor that shows that it's about to go into Ubuntu
<TaraLS> But it never finishes
<Kilos> some pcs have different bios
<TaraLS> Oh Kilos
<TaraLS> It's not about the BIOS, lol
<Kilos> i have to use the usb um
<Kilos> zip
<TaraLS> The comp just doesn't want to run Ubuntu
<TaraLS> It's not powerful enough, I guess.
<TaraLS> inetpro:  What do you want to know? I'll google it. "How to find processor.... on XP"
<TaraLS> What about the processor?
<Kilos> the lga number
<Kilos> 478 or 775
<Kilos> socket number
<Kilos> if its a 775 you can use it in yours to see if freezing stops
<Kilos> pc will just be a bit slower
<TaraLS> Yes I know
<Kilos> sigh
<TaraLS> In BIOS
<TaraLS> Here, on mom's comp
<TaraLS> It says that hyperthreading is enabled
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> mine was too
<TaraLS> It doesn't matter if yours was. :P
<Kilos> but the cpu command says only 1 core
<TaraLS> We're trying to sort out compatabilities between these two comps
<TaraLS> Well.
<TaraLS> I'm not sure.
<TaraLS> I dunno how to find what the socket is
<Kilos> you wont find compatabilities in bios
<TaraLS> I know
<TaraLS> I'm not talking about looking in BIOS
<TaraLS> I was just saying... The BIOS said that hyperthreading was enabled.
<Kilos> so what
<TaraLS> Nothing I guess.
<TaraLS> Wait one. Googling.
<inetpro> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<inetpro> a very versatile 50MB mini desktop oriented Linux distribution that should boot up just to test the basics
<Kilos> does it do 3g inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> is 3g required?
<Kilos> like tinycorelinux needs cable to get the software for 3g
<Kilos> no by her its cable but by me man
<Kilos> whew ek sukkel
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> Kilos: am not sure
<Kilos> i also had probs with ubuntu with 512mB ram
<Kilos> but live cd ran
<inetpro> probably doesn't have many fancy things
<Kilos> once on 640mB ram it installed
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> 512 too min
<Kilos> most likely her moms is ddr not ddr2
<inetpro> didn't she have that other iso already?
<inetpro> what was that called again?
<inetpro> from the fly
<TaraLS> Whew.
<TaraLS> Blah
<inetpro> blah blah blah
<Kilos> what other iso inetpro ?
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> jy word oud
<inetpro> stresslinux
<inetpro> doesn't that have a cli?
<Kilos> oh ya but thats no good in her moms pc
<Kilos> it works
<Kilos> we dont wanna stress it
<inetpro> why not?
<TaraLS> Because it's the only comp I have to work on
<inetpro> you just want the cli
<Kilos> because it works
<TaraLS> ONe that, sure, lags like hell, but at least I can do art on it
<Kilos> oh to do the cpu thing
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> who knows
<inetpro> but thinking about it even the ubuntu cd should still fall back to the cli if you press CTRL+ALT+F1
<inetpro> or CTRL+ALT+F2
<inetpro> F1-F6 actually
<inetpro> or just to F5
<TaraLS> ....
<TaraLS> You're completely confusing me now :P
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> TaraLS, doesnt you stick even boot there
<Kilos> to got the try ubuntu option
<Kilos> go
<inetpro> TaraLS: if you can boot to the cli you can do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<inetpro> then just take a snapshot
<TaraLS> Kilos:  I already told you that it doesn't boot.... :|
<TaraLS> inetpro:  What is the cli?
<inetpro> commandline interface
<Kilos> terminal
<TaraLS> Um
<TaraLS> Wait one
<inetpro> actually less is more
<inetpro> less /proc/cpuinfo
<inetpro> with that you can go up and down
<inetpro> and press q to exit less
<TaraLS> Maybe I should get this damn small linux
<TaraLS> It can run from inside windows
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro has never tried that
<inetpro> sounds real interesting
<TaraLS> You're the one who gave me the link
<TaraLS> Oh bugger
<TaraLS> Have to pay
<Kilos> tinycorelinux
<Kilos> free
<Kilos> and runs from cd
<Kilos> no install
<Kilos> and can use terminal
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> TaraLS: nee man
<Kilos> 12mB if i member right
<inetpro> If you like Damn Small Linux, please consider donating; even small contributions will help fund its continued development.
<TaraLS> inetpro:  I would love to donate, and will do so when I'm actually able.
<inetpro> paying is optional
<Kilos> they dont say you have to
<TaraLS> Not if you wanna get DSL on flash drive
<Kilos> no cd iso
<Kilos> ?
<TaraLS> I'd prefer USB
<TaraLS> Where do I go to download it?
<TaraLS> 3.x Supports Application launching from limited icons. Application centric. Menu driven. Current 3.x version 3.4.12, screenshots: 1 2 Older Screenshots
<TaraLS> Do I click the "3.4.12"?
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> http://distro.ibiblio.org/damnsmall/current/dsl-4.4.10.iso
<TaraLS> Oh.
<TaraLS> Excellent. ty
<TaraLS> Woooow
<inetpro> ahh but hang on
<TaraLS> 4 hours left to download 49mbs
<TaraLS> Stupid internet.
<TaraLS> brb.
<inetpro> you need the embedded version for booting into windows
<inetpro> http://distro.ibiblio.org/damnsmall/current/dsl-4.4.10-embedded.zip
<inetpro> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/run-damn-small-linux-in-windows/
<Kilos> yo Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> wb
<inetpro> TaraLS: hmm... 4 hours to download 50MB ?
<inetpro> even Kilos can download faster than that
<Kilos> thats a bad connection
<inetpro> blaheh: NOTE: you need the embedded version for booting into windows, see http://www.pendrivelinux.com/run-damn-small-linux-in-windows/
<Kilos> hi blaheh 
<Kilos> haha
<TaraLS> http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/damnsmalllinux.org/current/dsl-4.4.10-embedded.zip
 * TaraLS fumes.
<TaraLS> Every time I click 'download', it says 'not found'
<TaraLS> That explains why it's so slow.
<inetpro> TaraLS: try http://distro.ibiblio.org/damnsmall/current/dsl-4.4.10-embedded.zip
<TaraLS> Should I set it to open with Archive Manager?
<TaraLS> (which is the default)
<inetpro> Download the dsl-embedded.zip and extract its contents to your Flash Drive.
<inetpro> Click dsl-base.bat to launch Damn Small Linux inside Windows
<inetpro> could not be simpler than that
<TaraLS> I guess I'll just select 'save' then
<TaraLS> brb. Must go get flash driver. Says 13 mins remaining of download
<TaraLS> 11
<inetpro> I'm just not sure how this will play out on the windows box though
<inetpro> will be very interesting
<TaraLS> Me neither
<Kilos> save
<TaraLS> lol Kilos
<TaraLS> You slow. <3
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> i know
<TaraLS> okay, brb in about 8 mins
<Kilos> tara how do you install xp onto a sata drive
<inetpro> unfortunately I can not even test it here
<Kilos> it doesnt even see a drive here
 * inetpro don't have windows in this house
<Kilos> well done inetpro 
<Kilos> i gotta install for ian on a few drives
<Kilos> for customers
<inetpro> Kilos: illegally? 
<Kilos> no
<TaraLS> What's a sata drive?
<Kilos> pcs that have virii that killed mbr
<Kilos> same as your 1 TB drive
<TaraLS> I don't ever see options like sata drive or whatever when installing Windows
<Kilos> the thin red cabvle
<Kilos> cable
<Kilos> wow xp goes straight in
<Kilos> ??
<TaraLS> I guess? I just follow the prompts on the install disc
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> i tried 3 here and none see the sata drive at all
<Kilos> i dont even get to partition
<TaraLS> Well, that comp sounds truly stuffed.
<TaraLS> Otherwise, I dunno.
<Kilos> it says no drive in your pc
<Kilos> its my pc and his drives
 * inetpro lost it somewhere
<inetpro> who's talking about what?
<Kilos> magespawn, said you have to install extra drivers
<Kilos> F6 on booting
 * inetpro confused
<Kilos> but then it wants a manufacturers cd fot the drivers
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> xp inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: on her moms pc?
<Kilos> no man here
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> i asked how to install to sata
<Kilos> her moms has xp on
<inetpro> Kilos: why you ask tara that?
<Kilos> well she done it ten times
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> ai, ai, ai
<inetpro> all this time just to find some cpu info?
<Kilos> but im helping ian do stuff he hasnt got time to do so will sukkel with ms a bit
<Kilos> lol
<TaraLS> Ten times? Lol bit of an exaggeration
<TaraLS> More like... five-ish.
<TaraLS> 40 secoooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnds
<Kilos> oh well even after fivish you should know how
<inetpro> sounds almost as bad as me spending the day installing all kinds of dependancies on me freebsd box after upgrading to 9.0 just because I had the freebsd-doc installed
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> something that is not even needed
<Kilos> i dont understand ms
<TaraLS> Okay
<TaraLS> Extracted to my usb
<Kilos> millenium and win7 install fine but xp says no drive in your pc
<Kilos> grrrr
<TaraLS> btb
<inetpro> Kilos: xp should go to file 13
<inetpro> not worth calling that an OS these days
<Kilos> its better than 7 inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: it is so damn old!
<inetpro> rather install ubuntu
<inetpro> or dsl
<Kilos> 7 wont even let the gigabyte mb cd install with out you first go turn off security stuff
<Kilos> its for his clients man i used ubuntu to fix them
<inetpro> Kilos: set the theme to XP and tell them it's all fixed
<Kilos> they want xp back again
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> they won't notice
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> TaraLS2: wb
<Kilos> hmm
<TaraLS2> Whew
<TaraLS2> ALright um
<TaraLS2> Well it worked, but it doesn't look like normal ubuntu of course
<inetpro> obviously
<inetpro> it is not ubuntu
<inetpro> and it is damn small
<TaraLS2> Right. lol
<TaraLS2> Anyway
<TaraLS2> Um
 * inetpro lol
<inetpro> somewhere you should be able to find a cli
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> terminal / konsole
<Kilos> what gui inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: Fluxbox based on the famous BlackBox
<superfly> I think it uses openbox or one of those
<inetpro> but with some really nice enhancements
<Kilos> ah the monkey uses openbox
<inetpro> wb superfly
<TaraLS2> Whew this be confusing
<inetpro> where you been?
<superfly> hi inetpro
<superfly> Bible study
<inetpro> ahh
<TaraLS2> Hm
<inetpro> TaraLS2: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/frequently_asked_questions.html
<inetpro> inside windows it runs in the Qemu Virtual Machine
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night all sleep tight
<TaraLS2> Whew stupid slow net.
<TaraLS2> Kilos:  Night night
<Kilos> toods
<inetpro> ai... weg is hy
<inetpro> TaraLS2: what's wrong?
<inetpro> you can't find the terminal?
<TaraLS2> Yeah
<TaraLS2> I can't find the terminal
<Banlam> o.O
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> TaraLS2: click on "ATerminal" on the DSL desktop
<TaraLS2> There's no 'Aterminal"
<inetpro> hmm
<TaraLS2> But
<TaraLS2> dxfGUI?
<TaraLS2> I clicked that and can select all sorts like the home folder
<TaraLS2> Is 'console' the same as terminal?
<inetpro> sounds right yep
<TaraLS2> Okay 
<TaraLS2> So I selected console
<TaraLS2> And it keeps me in the window in which you can select those folders
<TaraLS2> And is asking for "filename/extension"?
<inetpro> hmm
<TaraLS2> Would that be like... command line?
<TaraLS2> Such as cat /var/etc?
<superfly> tumbleweed: when you have a bit more time, I have some questions surrounding using the Debian package of OpenLP for a PPA on Launchpad
<inetpro> TaraLS2: what happens if you right-click on the desktop
<TaraLS2> It opens up menus
<inetpro> go to applications
<inetpro> terminal emulators
<TaraLS2> Apps, myDSL, games, Tools, etc
<inetpro> xterminal or such?
<TaraLS2> brb
<TaraLS2> back
<TaraLS2> I can't find anything that says terminal
<TaraLS2> Hm.
<TaraLS2> Just give me the command you want to find out info of the cpu?
<TaraLS2> I'll put it into this gfxGUI thing
<inetpro> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<inetpro> I'm just not sure whether you'll get valid info from  that
<inetpro> as it's running in a VM
<inetpro> inside windows, nogal
<TaraLS2> Hm
<TaraLS2> That didn't work anyway
<TaraLS2> Since my interwebs is almost dead, can you please see if that FAQ tells you how to find the terminal in this linux?
<TaraLS2> Well, there's 'run command' and then it says 'launch application' and I have to type something in
 * inetpro is searching 
<inetpro> type xterm
<TaraLS2> Okay, one sec.
<TaraLS2> OH MY WORD
<TaraLS2> That worked.
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> inetpro: why is TaraLS2 using DSL?
<inetpro> xterm is as old as the mountains
<inetpro> superfly: heh
<inetpro> she could not boot into ubuntu on her moms pc
<superfly> inetpro: too little ram?
<inetpro> struggling to get detail cpu info from windows
<inetpro> maybe
<inetpro> I just thought it would be real quick to boot into DSL
<inetpro> of course it took way longer than expected
<TaraLS2> orofl
<TaraLS2> lol... rofl*
<TaraLS2> That still isn't saying what the socket is
<inetpro> superfly: anyway, she got the embedded version of DSL running inside windows on her moms xp
<superfly> inetpro: steering far left of the Ubuntu family, especially for someone new to Linux, is not really something I would recommend...
<inetpro> TaraLS2: post what you got for us on slexy
<TaraLS2> I'm still working out how to successfully copy from DSL
<inetpro> superfly: ha, she is way past new now
<TaraLS2> Hiyo supahflaaahhhhh
<TaraLS2> Trying to save the cpu info to text file to my USB from DSL
<inetpro> TaraLS2: can you browse the web inside DSL?
<inetpro> should have Firefox on there
<inetpro> superfly: oh and I remember even you asking her to run stresslinux a few days ago already
<superfly> inetpro: no, I just jumped on the bandwagon :-P
<inetpro> oi 
<TaraLS2> Yeh it does
<TaraLS2> Just omg, this interwebs is so slow.
<inetpro> TaraLS2: you can just go to http://slexy.org/ and post it there
<inetpro> then just type the url
<inetpro> the last part after slexy.org/
<TaraLS2> Yeah but it doesn't even load lol
<inetpro> superfly: anyway, I'm sure tara is enjoying the exposure
<inetpro> ai
<TaraLS2> I need to restart this comp. One sec.
<TaraLS2> Sorry. I know it's super late there.
 * inetpro can go another 5 minutes or so
<inetpro> superfly: I don't think it will help us but she's trying to get details of her moms cpu, to see whether it may fit on her pc
<inetpro> but I don't thnk it will work
<inetpro> I have a suspicion that her cpu is no longer healthy
<inetpro> but obviously I could be totally wrong, again
<superfly> inetpro: with your track record so far.... :-P
<inetpro> eh, I'm just trying to help
<inetpro> problem is not solved yet
<inetpro> even with help from so many others
<inetpro> TaraLS_: wb
<TaraLS_> Whewwwthis comp is laggy
<TaraLS_> But at least the web works now
<TaraLS_> What was that command again? Sorry. D:
<inetpro> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<inetpro> TaraLS2: post to http://slexy.org/ 
<TaraLS_> http://slexy.org/view/s29pSPLGRD
<inetpro> hmm... interesting
<inetpro> not sure whether that is right though
<TaraLS_> oi
<inetpro> now where are the cpu experts?
<inetpro> all gone sleepy?
<TaraLS_> lol
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> TaraLS_: it would be interesting to see whether you get the same info if you boot into DSL rather than from inside windows
<inetpro> anyway, you've come a long way
<inetpro> not sure whether all that even helps
<TaraLS_> Oi.
<TaraLS_> It hurts my brain.
<inetpro> unfortunately I don't have many more options
<TaraLS_> Yeah.
<TaraLS_> Bugger.
<TaraLS_> Well, thanks very much for your help anyway.
<inetpro> a visit to the pc doc might be the best
<TaraLS_> :(
<inetpro> it's a pleasure, really
<inetpro> at least you now have many ways to troubleshoot
<inetpro> good night, and good luck
<TaraLS_> Yes. :) Night now.
<TaraLS_> Whew I'm gonna head off for now. Toodles all.
<TaraLS_> superfly: *wave*
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-22
<superfly_> Maaz, tell Kilos wakey wakey!
<Maaz> superfly_: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Kilos wakey wakey!
<Maaz> Squirm: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> superfly: he's late
<superfly> Squirm: depends on his head and his electricity
<Squirm> his head?
<superfly> Squirm: many years ago he had an accident and he was inches away from being totally braindamaged
<Squirm> oh wow
<superfly> he should actually qualify for a government grant, but they managed to get away with refusing it based on some technicality
<superfly> ...?
<superfly> Between freenode and 3G...
<Squirm> sorry. getting ready for work which I am late for
<Squirm> but this country is stupid :/
<Squirm> oh, lol
<superfly> Squirm: no, wasn't directed at you :-)
<Squirm> yeah I figured after the last comment
 * superfly is on the train
<superfly> Squirm: he hasn't been able to work since the accident
<Squirm> ouch
<Squirm> superfly: any idea why he can't work? he seems fine
<Squirm> bad headaches?
<Squirm> haven't seen that quit message in a while
<Squirm> bbl. late for work
<kbmonkey> mornin
<magespawn> morning
<Kilos> hehe hiya superfly and all others
<Kilos> have done a win7 install already and boot-repair here to find what happened to my kde drive
<Kilos> working on scrapped drives makes things get lost
<Kilos> kde doesnt seem very boot-repair friendly
<superfly> Kilos: you should be able to boot into a live cd and reinstall grub?
<Kilos> aw i didnt even think off that, got so used to using boot-repair
<Kilos> got spoilt actually
<Kilos> and late nights with the aus brat interferes with the thinking process
<Kilos> sorry if she gives you guys a hard time
<Kilos> its the i know thats the prob methinks
<Kilos> i know i know --- how do i do this???
<magespawn> ll
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> so ty for the patience
<Kilos> hi magespawn psydroid 
<Kilos> and so cheeky
<Kilos> mom gave too much rope methinks
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<nuvolari> o/ morings kbmonkey, magespawn, superfly, oom Kilos
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> nice to see you 
<Kilos> stupid win7 wont allow me to install the gigabyte mb cd drivers even 
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> with full admin rights
<Kilos> or all its security stuff off anyway
<Kilos> more grrrr
<magespawn> hey nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> have you fixed your sick internet yet
<Kilos> all good magespawn ?
<jrgns> i was jumping on and off a vpn
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> mornin nuvolari o/
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, howdy fella
<Kilos> gonna rain
<kbmonkey> been raining here all 24 hours
<kbmonkey> hmm, have to go to work in a minute :C
<Kilos> enjoy
<magespawn> yup here too, eskom on and off like a yoyo
<Kilos> well see you later
<kbmonkey> a pity I can't get to irc from work ;)
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> I think the webchat may work, but I don't trust unsecured chat there
<Kilos> you really gotta work on that
<kbmonkey> the place has 'eyes' XD
<Kilos> must be a way around
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Morning all
<Kilos> paint them close or tape them kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> ya, poke em with a pencil. ha ha ha
<Kilos> if the eyes are in peeps close them with fist or baseball bat
<kbmonkey> checking out ttylinux, the whole thing is only 30MB. sjoe
<kbmonkey> its all text
<Kilos> wow that will make you happy
<Kilos> you kb nut you
<kbmonkey> he he
<kbmonkey> talk later ladies and germs
<Kilos> hmm he also getting cheeky
<Kilos> must be the brats bad influence
<Kilos> yo drussell are you using unity?
<Kilos> hey Squirm you too?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> wakey wakey
<Kilos> my goodness
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> need a fast reader understander to check if this is a scam too
<Kilos> http://www.OneMinuteCure.com/
<Kilos> might fix some of you up
<Kilos> only quick cure i know is a bullet
<superfly> Kilos: any site like that is a scam
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what tells you its a scam
<superfly> Kilos: let me guess, its a LONG page and they rave on about this magnificent cure that has been banned and that it cures everyone it meets and you can get it too for a limited time offer of only $XXXX ?
<Kilos> its many pages
<Kilos> havent read yet
<Kilos> takes me long to read
<Kilos> and its a copyrighted book
<Kilos> over 100 pages
<Kilos> i got one eye member thats nearly as blind as the blind one
<Kilos> so reading is a major effort
<superfly> Kilos: there's a saying: If something sounds too good to be true, it probably is.
<superfly> i.e. if it sounds fantastic, it's probably false
<Kilos> yeah i know but there is also the known fact that doctor ride porsches and put their kids through varsity on their patients illnesses
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> the medical proffesion is as evil as the milk peeps
<Kilos> die geld god het oor geneem
<Kilos> the hypocratic oath has become the hypocritic oath
<Kilos> swines
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> daai krag mense het gister die krag af gesit en net geloaf
<Kilos> werk is niks verder as maandag nie se swaar
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> im getting brainwashed
<Kilos> if ubuntu doesnt say a password is good then it isnt
<Kilos> wbb. go to check if boot-repair from unity fixed kubuntu
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hay Kilos 
<Kilos> so where are you lug peeps
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> you might all use other OS's but ubuntu is the main linux one and #ubuntu-za welcomes all types except winsucks types
<Kilos> i even got damn small linux last night so i can go into ms pcs and purge them
<Kilos> yo koiosify Mzolisto 
<koiosify> hi Kilos
 * Kilos greets amanica bakuman Banlam barns and bmg and confluency too
<Vince-0> kewl
<Vince-0> other LUG guys aren't the IRC types
<Vince-0> only SmilyBorg
<Kilos> hehe otherwise they all just lurk
<Kilos> teach them man. IRC is what its all about
<Kilos> she popped in and out this morning, must have autostart on but went off quick
<Kilos> i want over 50 peeps here before i kick the bucket
<Vince-0> eww
<Vince-0> where you kicking
<Kilos> i dunno, peeps leave them lying around so not seeing good i am inclined to kick one every now and again
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> what inetpro 
<inetpro> how do I get the total size of all files in a folder excluding sub-folders
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> du -hs /folder is nice and easy for a simple total including sub-folders
<Kilos> right click properties but that dont exclude
<Kilos> i dunno how you's remember all these commands
<Kilos> why do you wanna exclude sub folders
<inetpro> du has a -S option which says do not include size of subdirectories
<inetpro> sadly seems like it's not working
<Kilos> hmm thats clever but what is the point
<Kilos> why exclude them
<inetpro> maybe I got it wrong
<Kilos> no man du
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, I got that from the man page
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> was trying to dig at you thats all
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> i asked why you wanna exclude them inetpro 
<inetpro> actually it is working
<Kilos> they then part of the folder anyway
<inetpro> du -ksS /folder
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> or du -hsS /folder
<Kilos> answer dammit
<inetpro> my -h option just gave me the same figure
<Kilos> im getting like the brat
 * inetpro assumed it was not working
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> my sub folders happen to use very few bytes
<Kilos> i asked why you wanna exclude them inetpro 
<Kilos> no matter
<Kilos> you trying to save time or what
<inetpro> I want to copy only files from that folder
<inetpro> just wanted to make sure about the size before I start
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ty
 * Kilos wipes sweat off brow
<inetpro> 1.4 GB over a remote connection
<Kilos> like getting blood outa a stone
<Kilos> quite a bit ya
<maiatoday> Hello people, I just made our re-approval wiki page. look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<maiatoday> we need to fill in the details
<maiatoday> also we are on the agenda for this meeting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<maiatoday> I will work on the page, but anyone is welcome to pitch in
<Kilos> hi maiatoday ty for the hard work
<Kilos> Vince-0, ^^ get your lug to join
<superfly> maiatoday: I'
<superfly> *I've diarised the date of the meeting
<maiatoday> thanks superfly
<maiatoday> I'll try to get stats for some of the stuff, could you maybe get the website stats? would that be easy for you?
<superfly> maiatoday: I'll ask tumbleweed
<superfly> not sure what sort of stats you're looking for
<maiatoday> we had stats about the website on the previous approval doc
<maiatoday> visitor to ubuntu-za.org
<maiatoday> I'll go through the monthly reports and list our activities
<maiatoday> I'll also try to get the pics of the blog reports and put them in the report
<maiatoday> so with that and the stats for the different areas we should have enough
<maiatoday> I think drubin did the irc stats last time
<maiatoday> it would be good if we could get some testimonials from people too
<Symmetria> wtf
<Symmetria> vodacom is playing gangnam style as their hold music
 * Symmetria shoots them
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro miskien moet jy vinnig tuiswaarts
<Kilos> of wag tot dit verby is
<Kilos> kan miskien heal ek dink
<Kilos> hael
<nuvolari> middag oom kil
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hoe gaanit seun
<nuvolari> goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie 
<Kilos> groot storm wat broei
<nuvolari> lo apie
<kbmonkey> lo nuvo!
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> but its a long wait to get on irc in the day ;)
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> eyes gotta go first
<nuvolari> yeah :-/
<Kilos> nuvolari, 
<Kilos> maiatoday> Hello people, I just made our re-approval wiki page. look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<Kilos> <maiatoday> we need to fill in the details
<Kilos> <maiatoday> also we are on the agenda for this meeting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<Kilos> <maiatoday> I will work on the page, but anyone is welcome to pitch in
<kbmonkey> lo Kilos 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, hello
<Maaz> Sup kbmonkey
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> What do you want kbmonkey Trying to butter me up or something?
<Kilos> maiatoday> it would be good if we could get some testimonials from people too
<Kilos> look kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hey I got a friend on Ubuntu about 3 weeks ago, I will try get testimonial!
<Kilos> nuvolari, testimonial from you is good as reining chair
<kbmonkey> Is it just quiet here or am I lagging?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<inetpro> geen manier nou nie
<Kilos> dit val groot druppels maar ver uit mekaar
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> nee wag tot dit verby is
<inetpro> hoop maar dit hou gou weer op, soos gister
<Kilos> lol ons het gister 1.5mm gekry
<inetpro> ons het 6mm gehad
<Kilos> dit moet goed val vir 30 minute ten minste
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you better make plans that you dont miss our 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> reapproval meet hey
<kbmonkey> ah see there is an email
<kbmonkey> so it is a irc meet?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<inetpro> Kilos: when is the meeting?
<Kilos> you can tell them even from dropbox #ubuntu-za is awesome
<Kilos> next month inetpro 
<Kilos> 18th
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> day after monthly meet
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<inetpro> sjoe
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: you better behave until then
<Kilos> me?
 * inetpro loves the smell of rain
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> Kilos: ja jy :-)
<kbmonkey> hmmmm, petrichor
 * Kilos wonders what i did now
<Kilos> inetpro, its past
<inetpro> mooi
 * inetpro let's it dry up a bit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 1.5mm
<Kilos> bossies gaan nie eers opstaan nie
<kbmonkey> maar murphey sal se die onkruid sal! he he
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hows things kbmonkey 
<Kilos> you happy there
<Kilos> bossies is ontkruid man
<Kilos> wil jy my epos adres hê
<Kilos> maybe i must put up msdomdonner as the mail addy for dodo of the month
<Kilos> ive had it long enough
<Kilos> dodo of the new millenium
<Kilos> hey tumbleweed you maintaining
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> naand tannie magtie 
<magtie> Hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> lekker Kilos. having a koffie
<kbmonkey> no way, you don't go "halp!!! I borked it!!"
<Kilos> lol what you talking about
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh no i just clean install
<kbmonkey> is that a bad thing?
<Kilos> gets rid of all probs and pc always faster again
<Kilos> unity booting very slow here
<Kilos> might be the sick kde on second drive methinks
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> boot-repair and kde dont like each other
<Kilos> we get to sleep early tonight i think. the brat in bed with bad flu
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> my 8ta has run out of time. on voda now, as you see its not very stable
<Kilos> Maaz, where the fly
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> nope you were off
<Kilos> you had the 8ta 2 + 1?
<kbmonkey> yes the 2 + 1
<tumbleweed> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed all good sir?
<tumbleweed> yaeh, think so :)
<tumbleweed> pub quiz tonight
<Kilos> make a note. reapproval meeting 18 dec
<tumbleweed> righto
<Kilos> if you got some input maia gave links inna mail
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> thx Kilos 
<Kilos> wb mrs_fly 
<zeref> zomg, internetz are fast here at res..... since students started leaving
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wow they selling notebooks with win8 already
<Kilos> R3999 at game
<Kilos> hi superfly you made it home
<superfly> Kilos: yup, no problems today
<superfly> tumbleweed: when you get back, I have some questions for you :-)
<tumbleweed> superfly: sure
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<superfly> tumbleweed: or do you have about 10 minutes now? (I don't think it'll take that long, but I'd rather buffer)
<inetpro> Kilos: so bietjie nat geword in die noorde maar nog nie gesmelt nie
<Kilos> mooi
<inetpro> tumbleweed: wb
<inetpro> Kilos: are those good devices?
<Kilos> inetpro, what?
 * Kilos lost
<inetpro> Kilos: win8 notebooks
<Kilos> must be to run win8
<inetpro> if they are good devices it sounds like a good idea to get some to put ubuntu on them
<Kilos> price is good
<Kilos> would fly with ubuntu
<Kilos> really zoom with maverick
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe a good idea to zoom one down to the brat
<Kilos> i just caught the add half way through
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats 1/3 of the plane fare
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> ya eish
<inetpro> ja jy moet spaar
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> klomp geld
<Kilos> i could never buy a notebook 
<inetpro> Kilos: never is a very long time
<Kilos> ya but we getting older and debs is inna bad way
<Kilos> till she goes on new meds
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> the new meds kill the immune system so they have told her all teeth outso there no chance of abscesses etc
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> ya bad news
<Kilos> hasnt worked for 2 months now
<Kilos> tara helps her to get up and get around
<Kilos> now she got bad flu so i think they struggling some
<Kilos> when on new meds you cant be near peeps with flu or other bugs
<Kilos> oh i found the specs of her moms pc
<Kilos> on maverick
<inetpro> ai, ai, ai
<inetpro> Kilos: and the cpu? I bet it's not the same as tara's
<Kilos> but i dont see what cpu socket they use
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20z1FzqvU
<Kilos> thats supposed to be my pc when/if i get there
<Kilos> but needs lotsa ram methinks
<inetpro> Kilos: the following is what she got from cpuinfo inside windows last night
<inetpro> http://slexy.org/view/s29pSPLGRD
<Kilos> its only got 512mB ram tara says
<Kilos> ok i go see
<inetpro> I'm not sure whether that is correct or whether that is just reported by the VM
<Kilos> model name      : Pentium II (Klamath)
<Kilos> thats weird you dont get a 2.8 g pentium 2
 * inetpro should find some time to play with vm, just not tonight
<Kilos> hi magedroid 
<magedroid> Evening all
 * inetpro tired
<inetpro> wb magedroid
<magedroid> Something for your amusment http://www.innergeek.us/geek-test.html
<magedroid> Still cannot get through to my quassel
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> didnt you have time to sort it today
<Kilos> i mailed you a price list
<Kilos> dunno if you will be able to read it though
<magedroid> No but it seems to work fine when i am in the shop so probable the dynamic dns
<Kilos> ah
<magedroid> Price list, Kilos?
<Kilos> pc spares from a shop in pta
<Kilos> think they cheaper than where you get stuff
<Kilos> if you can read it give it to goosie
<magedroid> Okay will check it thanks
<magedroid> Goosie?
<Kilos> the pro
<magedroid> okay
<Kilos> gustav
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Naand oom
<Kilos> i woulda mailed it to him but he doesnt read mails
<mazal> I saw maia's mail , is there anything I can do to help get stats higher ?
<magedroid> Whats stats are those mazal?
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
<Kilos> hmm ask her tomorrow or ask by mail mazal 
<mazal> On that application page
<inetpro> no money here to buy any new pc this year
<mazal> I see they gonna have to provide stats for irc , web etc.
<Kilos> stats for the reaproval inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm....
<Kilos> didnt you see maia's post here
<inetpro> I don't think we've had to provide them before
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2012
<mazal> I also was thinking of adding my testimonial to help out , but I dunno how to edit there
 * inetpro wonders what they look at, what do they need?
<Kilos> she says drubin did
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> those are the 2 links she gave
<mazal> Ja she also aksed for people to join her in the council meeting
<Kilos> ya we all go sit there on the night
<inetpro> ahh, just amount of active users?
<inetpro> Kilos: you will know best
<mazal> And stats as wll inetpro 
<Kilos> best been 45
<Kilos> normally 35  up and down
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> very seldom under 30
<inetpro> I see drubin's stats from last time at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication?action=show&redirect=ZATeam%2FApprovalApplication
 * inetpro wanders how he got those
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ask him
<mazal> Do you know how to add testimonials ? She also asked for that
<inetpro> Kilos: he'll probably answer in due time
<inetpro> we still have time to get them
<inetpro> psydroid: wb
<Kilos> like where would one see registered mamber
<Kilos> registered where
<psydroid> ty inetpro
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<mazal> lo psydroid 
<inetpro> Kilos: on launchpad
<psydroid> hi mazal
<inetpro> I guess
<Kilos> oh
<mazal> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+members#active
<Kilos> surely must have changed some by now
<mazal> Is that what you looking for Kilos ?
<Kilos> thats 2 years ago
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> they also need number of subscribers on the mailing lists
<inetpro> I assume drubin will have those also
<Kilos> there been a few new ones in the last year
<magedroid> I see from that list morgs is the oldesr, unless i missed something
<magedroid> Oldest
<inetpro> magedroid: possibly some have not renewed
<inetpro> but morgs is real old :-)
<magedroid> Maybe we can get some of the new peeps on there
<inetpro> really*
<magedroid> Not really what i meant,l lol
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> ya but up to date inetpro ?
<inetpro> magedroid: I'm just joking, he's not really old
<inetpro> longest standing member I would say :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, seen morgs
<Maaz> Kilos: morgs was last seen 28 days, 9 hours, 33 minutes and 4 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-10-25 02:01:52 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-10-25 04:12:21 PDT
<Kilos> inetpro, im gonna be like highvoltage
<Kilos> remember he didnt wanna upgrade pc because he had personally soldered stuff in it
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> im gonna try on a sata drive with the plastid bracket broken that holds the plug in place
 * mazal gaan lê
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<Kilos> i got one sata cable thats loose at one end
<mazal> God bless
<magedroid> Night mazal
<Kilos> falls off all the time so gonna solder it to drive
<Kilos> sjoe dit was vinnig
<Kilos> klein strond
<magedroid> Get the pin out  for tha sata Kilos
<Kilos> worth a try on a 500 GB drive methinks
<Kilos> its the plastic thats gone
<magedroid> Shows you what each cable does
<Kilos> that black l shaped goody
<magedroid> L
<Kilos> ill strip and solder one by one
<Kilos> ya L
<Kilos> the cable is throw away anyway so its worth a try
<magedroid> You have more skill than me at  soldering then
<Kilos> other side of cable stills fits firmly
<magedroid> Definately  worth a try
<Kilos> im good at soldering
<Kilos> hi glitterboy_ 
<glitterboy_> hi there
<magedroid> Bbl fish one bedtime
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> k magedroid 
<glitterboy_> thank you
<Kilos> you come to join us or need ubuntu help glitterboy_ ?
<glitterboy_> I need some help with ubuntu
<Kilos> linux help too
<Kilos> good state your prob
<Kilos> but once fixed dont stay away hey
<Kilos> we trying to grow users here
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> are you on 12.04 or 12.10?
<inetpro> hi glitterboy_
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> 10 points for trying inetpro 
<glitterboy_> I'll be back.. I want to extend the battery life of a Ubuntu 11.10 installed laptop.
<Kilos> unity or kde
<glitterboy_> unity
<inetpro> why did maia not use the loco.ubuntu site?
<inetpro> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za
<inetpro> I guess we'll have to set up the event on there
<Kilos> glitterboy_, is your battery old?
<Kilos> if im not mistaken it helps to plugin charger when you gonna be busy a long while
<Kilos> i dont have a lappy
<glitterboy_> lol
<Kilos> horrible things
<Kilos> the mouse goody sucks
<glitterboy_> No not really,  in windows 7 I get less than 2 hours, in ubuntu I get a bit more (after installing powertop, and laptop-mode etc)
<Kilos> but lots of guys here use them so if there is a way someone will tell you
<glitterboy_> get a usb mouse
<Kilos> im happy with desktop
<Kilos> bigger for old eyes
<glitterboy_> one thing I've changed is in the /etc/defualt/grub file.  I've changed the line to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 i915.lvds_downclock=1"
<Kilos> inetpro, you a lappy user
<Kilos> ideas?
<inetpro> what's teh question?
<glitterboy_> BUT, later on I've seen that this is actually for Sandy Bridge, and my laptop uses the GM965 chipset
<Kilos> how to extend lappy battery life
<inetpro> just use it less
<Kilos> what does help to make battery last long is keep the lid closed
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> the less you use the battery the longer it lasts
<inetpro> less is more
<glitterboy_> and I guess to remove the battery all together
<Kilos> glitterboy_, cant you plugin the charger or you use when away from power
<Kilos> my son plugs in charger when he boots
<Kilos> then battery stays constand
 * inetpro has never tweaked the grub bootup options to save power
<glitterboy_> I could, but I want to go running with it
<Kilos> what?
<glitterboy_> joking
<Kilos> running as in jogging?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats a lappy weakness as far as im concerned
<Kilos> the battery
<glitterboy_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks
<Kilos> yeah but you might at 20 mins or so
<Kilos> if lucky
<Kilos> plugin the charger
<Kilos> glitterboy_, where are you
<Kilos> and why on 11.10
<Kilos> 3g?
<glitterboy_> where? such as where in the world or did you think I went into sleep mode?
<Kilos> ya where in the world
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> za?
<glitterboy_> no 3g, 11.10 because when I tried to update to 12.10 it gave "compression error" on boot
<Kilos> eish
<glitterboy_> at the moment I'm in Botswana, but will be back in ZA in desember
<Kilos> 11.10 you gotta first upgrade to 12.04 then 12.10
<Kilos> if no data prob download 12.10
<Kilos> then install alongside to check it out first
<glitterboy_> okay..i'll try that.. did you see the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks site? 
<Kilos> 12.04 is quite stable now
<Kilos> nope thats for lappy guys
<glitterboy_> it is for Sandy bridge,  isn't there such tweaks for Core 2 Duo?
<Kilos> only eskom messes with my power
<glitterboy_> haha
<glitterboy_> is there a channel called #lappy_guys
<glitterboy_> ?'
<Kilos> what does google say about the tweaks for core2
<Kilos> rofl
<glitterboy_> don't get any...
<Kilos> weall mixed here
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> then plug in the charger
<Kilos> in the ear when running
<glitterboy_> at least in the ear and not somewhere else
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we clean here on ubuntu-za
<Kilos> no dirty talk
<Kilos> how come you never been here before?
<Kilos> we got guys from all over the world
<Kilos> inetpro, you looking at the tweaks
<inetpro> hmm... nee
<inetpro> sorry
<glitterboy_> I think i've been here before, I've been playing with Ubuntu since 6.04
 * inetpro got a bit distracted
<Kilos> maybe it can help you then your ear will last longer too
<Kilos> and hear better
<Kilos> wow thats great glitterboy_ 
<Kilos> i started with 8.04 but only got going some with 8.10
<glitterboy_> can you direct me to any good ubuntu/debain reading material.. hopefully free ;)
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello!
<kbmonkey> hi smile4ever 
<kbmonkey> and Kilos 
<Kilos> what you wanna read
<Kilos> there is a LPI book
<smile4ever> hi! :)
<glitterboy_> i wanna know more and more!! 
<Kilos> Maaz, LPI manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<glitterboy_> awesome!!
<Kilos> we  actually started classes but our teachers got sick
<glitterboy_> sick of?
<Kilos> or life overtook them
<glitterboy_> thanks Maaz
<Kilos> no they got too busy working and moving around
<Kilos> kbmonkey, voda sucks there
<glitterboy_> brb
<Kilos> you already been of and on
<kbmonkey> on 8ta now. got a few megs :]
<kbmonkey> couldnt take it anymore. lol
<Kilos> yay
<kbmonkey> hey nuvolari. do you still use mutt?
<Kilos> i stretch the 2+1 over 2 months
<kbmonkey> I ate the +1 to update two machines
<kbmonkey> download a new release + updates
<Kilos> dont you rsync archives
<kbmonkey> couldn't. 
<Kilos> i can do a clean install and use 30m to update upgrade
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> was for a sid distro. different repos.
<Kilos> oi
<kbmonkey> oi!
<kbmonkey> how come I am here twice
<magedroid> Back
<Kilos> musta been a quick disconnect
<magedroid> Vodacom is doing  there 20 gigs for 499 again
<kbmonkey> wb magedroid 
<Kilos> before freenode saw you were gone you were back
<Kilos> one can get an ecs mb for R500 from that shop magedroid 
<Kilos> one that takes ddr3 ram
<smile4ever> Lol, zooming takes 3 seconds in Firefox now :p too many addons :p
<Kilos> lol
<magedroid> Kilos do they courier?
<Kilos> i got firefox again but its not gonna use any more data on updates
<Kilos> magedroid, theres a fax number and all
<kbmonkey> turning off smooth scrolling might help smile4ever 
<Kilos> if you cant read ask me and ill give the info
<magedroid> Just about to run out of airtime
<Kilos> oi
<kbmonkey> everyone is having airtime bad-luck :c
<smile4ever> kbmonkey: it does! :) now it's only one second :p
<Kilos> yip
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<kbmonkey> np smile4ever :]
<smile4ever> :3
<kbmonkey> i like chrome browser
<Kilos> ya its not bad
<Kilos> i use opera
<kbmonkey> and Kilos just wgets his internet ;)
<Kilos> quiker
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> quicker
<magedroid> I use more than one according to what i want to do
<kbmonkey> i'm keen to try the suckless browser
<inetpro> 22/11 21:12:12 <magedroid> Vodacom is doing  there 20 gigs for 499 again
<magedroid> Tried lynx for the first time
<inetpro> magedroid: where did you see that?
<magedroid> Sorry their
<Kilos> i tried ff chromium and opera for a time but whew
<magedroid> Mybb
<Kilos> where did the data bundle go
<inetpro> mooi!
 * inetpro shall have to check that out
<magedroid> Supposed to start sometime nowish
<kbmonkey> i used lynx a lot while travelling. great for looking up stuff, not so good for media rich sites :p
<kbmonkey> amazing low bandwidth sufring!
<magedroid> Was trying it through an ssh coonection to my shop server
<magedroid> Connection even
<kbmonkey> err, surfing. sufring is what you feel when bandwidth runs out ;)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and links methinks
<kbmonkey> magedroid, you might be interested in 'mosh'. it's ssh but for bad connections.
<Kilos> was 2 of them
<kbmonkey> anyone here has some offlineimap experience?
<magedroid> kbmonkey will check it out
<magedroid> Offline as in?
<glitterboy_> see you all later.. got to go
<Kilos> ok cheers glitterboy_ pop back soon
 * magedroid is skip watching the matrix reloaded
<kbmonkey> offlineimap is a tool that syncs your mail (say gmail) to a local imap directory
<kbmonkey> so you can connect your mail client to a local copy of your imap
<kbmonkey> useful for slow/bad connections. it syncs back in the background
<Kilos> kbmonkey, why not use pop
<Kilos> then it only fetches new mail
<kbmonkey> because pop does not sync mail flags across clients
<Kilos> and leaves the rest at gail etc
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you always get so invloved
<smile4ever> byee :p
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> byee
<Kilos> involved as well
<Kilos> toods kbmonkey  be good
<Kilos> oh toods smile
<magedroid> Use thunderbird but do an offline sync before i go home
<Kilos> i dont read fast enough
<kbmonkey> plug your brain into the pc, Kilos 
<Kilos> oh my it will forget how to boot
<kbmonkey> harhar
<Kilos> magedroid, for soldering thin copper wires and all pc stuff get resin core sloder not acid core
<Kilos> and the thin one works better
<Kilos> solder
<Kilos> heat what you wanna solder with the iron then apply solder and it should rund to the two connections and not leave a point behind when removing iron
<magedroid> I have some, wiil try it on a external crad reade4r that has diconnected wires
<Kilos> first clean the irons tip onna piece of cloth when hot then tin the tip
<magedroid> Will do
<Kilos> maybe ill try make a movie of it sometime
<magedroid> Cool idea
<Kilos> when all good the solders runs
<Kilos> 3 of us soldered all the fone lines in the pta exchange many years ago
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> 40 years ago
<Kilos> maybe there was only 1000 peeps in pta back then
<magedroid> I think a few more than tha Kilos, 1002 maybe
<inetpro> Kilos: sounds like you really need to make a movie from that
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> its so easy
<magedroid> Did you hluhluwe was on manual exchange only 15 years ago
<magedroid> Kilos only if you know how
<Kilos> first the wires must be clean'
<Kilos> as in just striiped
<Kilos> stripped
<Kilos> that is plastic coating off
<Kilos> if you can  tin each one
<Kilos> hold it on the freshly tinned iron and touch solder on the wire
<Kilos> when temp right solder will flow onto wire
<Kilos> then you put some fresh solder on the iron and put both wires on together same time and solder will join them
<Kilos> lift off iron and blow cool
<Kilos> 1 or 2 secs
<Kilos> well done
<kbmonkey> cold wires repel hot solder.
<magedroid> Will give it a go
<Kilos> if it leaves points you were too slow to put them on the iron aftyer tinning it
<Kilos> yip as wires warm to right temp the solder flows onto them
<Kilos> very easy
<Kilos> you can practise on thicker wires so you can watch as the temp is right how it flows
<Kilos> practise on scrap wires first
<Kilos> oh
<kbmonkey> a wet sponge to wipe the iron point clean helps too
<Kilos> there are some wires without plastic coating in modern things
<kbmonkey> get the resin buildup on the tip off
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> i use finger to wipe off
<kbmonkey> Kilos, do you have an assorted collection of wires at home?
<kbmonkey> finger? eish, hard man.
<Kilos> bits for speakers and cellphone chargers
<Kilos> and power cords
<Kilos> no man
<kbmonkey> ;D
<Kilos> you can dip your finger into molten solder quickly
<Kilos> only once though
<Kilos> second time all oil gone and you burn
<magedroid> Okay then
<Kilos> oil/fat whatever
<magedroid> On that note iam off to bed night all
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night magedroid sleep tight
<Kilos> whew me too
<Kilos> sleep tight kbmonkey and inetpro  and all others
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
 * inetpro gaan ook slaap
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<kbmonkey> ah, 
<inetpro> kbmonkey?
<kbmonkey> yes inetpro 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: why you say ah?
<kbmonkey> cos I missed kilos leaving
<kbmonkey> just too slow
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> ok, good night
<kbmonkey> I found the option, maxage, for ignoring old imap emails :)
<kbmonkey> ah, good night!
<tumbleweed> superfly: 'sup
<superfly> tumbleweed: was just wondering about building packages for PPAs on Launchpad, but then I remembered that you can do that via Recipes, and I've been reading up on that. Looks simple enough.
<tumbleweed> it is fairly straightforward, yes
<superfly> However, I am beyond tired at the moment, so I'm heading to bed.
<tumbleweed> :)
<TaraLS> Hey hey hey
<TaraLS> The CPU on my mom's computer is LGA 775.
<TaraLS> confluency, superfly magespawn  *wave*
<TaraLS> inetpro, Heeeey.
<TaraLS> inetpro, Hey hey hey. My mom's cpu socket is LGA 775. That's the same as mine, isn't iT?
<TaraLS> :(
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-23
<Kilos> morning all
<TaraLS> Sup.
<TaraLS> It's been soooooooooo quiet. I don't like these timezone differences.
<Kilos> ohi TaraLS you here too
<Kilos> they not at work yet
<Kilos> or doing early morning things first
<TaraLS> yes I know. :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Squirm> the tiredness
<Squirm> so happy it's Friday, I could almost smile
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Squirm, whats the trip in loosening them four goodies that hold a lga 775 cpu down
<Kilos> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/CPUFan2.jpg
<Squirm> twist in the direction of the arrow
<Kilos> TaraLS, cant move them
<Squirm> and pull it out
<Kilos> is it strength related?
<Squirm> new ones are easy. but you may need pliars :P make sure you actually twist the top though
<Squirm> (the bit with the arrow)
<Kilos> they too tight for her methinks
<Squirm> so you're going to twist it 90deg, so the arrow is against the side
<Squirm> well, pointing to the side
<Squirm> twist all for
<Kilos> ty
<Squirm> then start removing them. pull on the bit you twisted(right at the top)
<Squirm> s/for/four
<Kilos> oh that whole little tower clamp goody lifts out?
<Kilos> cant try here while pc going
<Kilos> and other one fighting a messed up hdd
<Squirm> well, it's a pin that slides through another piece of plastic
<Squirm> so make sure you twist and pull the head of that pin
<Squirm> and I wouldnt suggest doing it with a running pc. you may overheat your processor
<Kilos> yeah
<TaraLS> Okay
<TaraLS> but brb
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi not_found-droid 
<not_found-droid> Alo
<not_found-droid> What is happening? 
<Kilos> still trying to get TaraLS pc going stably. she trying to swop cpus with moms pc
<Kilos> here all is good and there not_found-droid 
<not_found-droid> Memtest run? 
<TaraLS> Did it
<TaraLS> I've done everything you can think to suggest.
<Kilos> done
<TaraLS> Anyway, still brb
<Kilos> not ram
<not_found-droid> I am on a bus 
<Kilos> we sure its cpu or something onna mb
<not_found-droid> Shakey 
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_w 
<Kilos> uh oh
<not_found-droid> All voltage on psu tested? 
<Kilos> where you going not_found-droid 
<Kilos> how you test them
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> oh ya
<not_found-droid> Carefully 
<Kilos> i saw cpu
<Kilos> \lol
<Kilos> it shows in bios under pc health methinks
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<not_found-droid> Abu Dhabi to pick up my daughter at the airport 
<Kilos> nice
<not_found-droid> The hardware guru's use ammeters etc to test the psu's
<not_found-droid> Above my pay grade 
<Kilos> she wont have those tools
<Kilos> i have flukes here but she 8000 ks away
<Kilos> sigh
<not_found-droid> :(
<TaraLS> Anyhoo
<TaraLS> Gonna switch to laptop I guess. brb
<TaraLS> Okay on laptop. Sigh.
<TaraLS> I don't even know how to get the CPU out of mom's comp
<TaraLS> It's the little square thing under the fan, right?
<TaraLS> Looks like a square battery
<Kilos> wb TaraLS 
<Kilos> didnt you read what Squirm  said
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> i will paste for you
<TaraLS> Thanks.,
<TaraLS> I did.
<TaraLS> I'm talking about getting the CPU out of mom's computer
<Kilos> twist in the direction of the arrownew ones are easy. but you may need pliars :P make sure you actually twist the top though(the bit with the arrow)
<TaraLS> Not the CPU fan off of mine
<Kilos> <Squirm> so you're going to twist it 90deg, so the arrow is against the side
<Kilos> <Squirm> well, pointing to the side
<Kilos> <Squirm> well, it's a pin that slides through another piece of plastic
<Kilos> <Squirm> so make sure you twist and pull the head of that pin
<TaraLS> Kilos, oi
<TaraLS> I read what Squirn wrote.
<TaraLS> m*
<Kilos> cant you not twist them with a pliers even
<TaraLS> I don't have pliers
<Kilos> borrow one somewhere
<Kilos> try neighbour
<TaraLS> Ah-HA!
<TaraLS> I used a screwdriver
<TaraLS> They;re actually easy to twist
<TaraLS> The hard part is finding a grip
<Kilos> grab the top blob with fingers and turn till it comes up
<Kilos> turn and pull gently same time
<TaraLS> Yep, I got it out.
<TaraLS> I blew dust out too, outside
<TaraLS> Lots came out
<TaraLS> Now, how to take CPUs out
<TaraLS> I don't have any glue stuff to put on the heatsink, though.
<Kilos> i told you go blow pc clean at garage
<TaraLS> Kilos, I'm not doing that right now.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i told you 2 weeks ago but you said you cleaned it
<Kilos> grrr
<TaraLS> Whatever
<TaraLS> Moving forward
<not_found-droid> Need thermal paste 
<Kilos> no other option
<TaraLS> Indeed. It's still got grey stuff leftover from last time (whoever did it). Do I NEED to get new thermal paste, or will it be okay?
<Kilos> buy thermal paste
<not_found-droid> New 
<TaraLS> Well then this is all pointless right now, isn't it?
<not_found-droid> And IPA to clean off the left over 
 * TaraLS sighs.
<not_found-droid> Lol
<not_found-droid> Fun and games 
<Kilos> dont the thermal paste actually get dry and hold cpu and sink together not_found-droid 
<TaraLS> What is IPA? and where can I find these two things?
<Kilos> like glue
<Kilos> pc shops
<TaraLS> Can I just get them later? Or do I HAVE to get this stuff NOW and THEN put change the CPU over?
<Kilos> cpu will blow without paste and sink and fan going
<Kilos> is moms cpu stuck to sink\
<TaraLS> Well neither one has blown yet
<TaraLS> They've both still got grey stuff on it
<not_found-droid> All the thermal paste does is help with heat transfer as both surfaces aren't 100 percent smooth 
<Kilos> before you can start it up again clean and new paste
<TaraLS> What I'm asking is... Is danger imminent, or can this wait a few days? Such as, can I use the PC without needing to put new paste on and it won't blow up, or?
<Kilos> it will blow
<not_found-droid> Can take a chance and just replace heat sink
<TaraLS> Why has it not blown yet?
<Kilos> new paste on clean cpu then start up not before
<TaraLS> Why all of a sudden do I have to worry about this stupid paste?
<not_found-droid> But cpu may run hot
<TaraLS> If I had left my CPU, you wouldn't be telling me to get this paste
<Kilos> because the fan was working and sink was in place
<TaraLS> And it will be BACK that way once the comp is again assembles.
<TaraLS> d*
<TaraLS> I don't understand why no one said "Wait to swap out the CPUs for when you get paste to put on the heatsink" if it's such an immediate thing.
<Kilos> you forget that the sink and fan was fitted with thats last lot of paste (grey stuff)
<Kilos> so was working
<TaraLS> I didn't forget. Not at all.
 * not_found-droid wasn't here >. >
<TaraLS> lol
<TaraLS> Kilos obviously knows this stuff, so he should have said something.
<Kilos> is the paste thats on there still soft
<Kilos> ya my fault
<TaraLS> It comes off my fingers really easily
<Kilos> then you might be lucky
<TaraLS> Well dude
<Kilos> swop cpus
<TaraLS> If the paste was an issue, it should have been mentioned.
<Kilos> and keep same fans
<TaraLS> Obvs.
<TaraLS> Now to find out how to take the CPUs out.
 * TaraLS googles.
<Kilos> no you always say you know
<TaraLS> Whatev.
<Kilos> there should be 2 clips
<TaraLS> I wish they were AMD CPus. They look really easy to remove
<Kilos> intels you move the wire brackets and lift it out
<not_found-droid> Take a chance and replace. Modern cpu won't just blow up... Normally 
<TaraLS> Ooh
<Kilos> on the side of the cpu must be 2 wire kinda things
<not_found-droid> Bbl 
<TaraLS> not_found-droid:  Well, if it hasn't blown up yet, it's not going to, right?
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Yep, I see. I pulled it to the side just a touch and it popped up
<TaraLS> brb
<TaraLS> Hm
<TaraLS> My CPU has different little pins on the underside to mom's
<superfly> *yawn*
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos, TaraLS
<TaraLS> superfly:  Howdy, Supahflahhh
<Kilos> ah then her pc can only take a core2 cpu not a dual core like yours
<Kilos> are they actual pins not just shniy surfaces
<Kilos> shiny
<TaraLS> Whew
<TaraLS> Hard to get fan back in
<TaraLS> CPU fits fine
<TaraLS> Just different underneath for some reason
<TaraLS> Fan is giving me trouble
<TaraLS> The holding pins (the blobs) won't fit back in the holes
<Squirm> to put the fan back
<Squirm> you need to pull the pins out
<Squirm> twist it back 90deg to the position it was in
<Squirm> fit it so everything lines up with the 4 holes
<Squirm> then just push down on the top of the little handle/hold/head thing
<Squirm> and it pushes the pin back in
<TaraLS> Pull the pins off of the fan chassis?
<Squirm> took me a while to figure this out :/ then another while to rmemeber how to do it
<Squirm> TaraLS: you putting the cpu fan back?
<TaraLS> The pins under the twisty heads of the fan have like... plastic bits flanking each black pin part.
<TaraLS> Squirm:  Yeah. Trying to.
<Squirm> yes
<TaraLS> And it's like I have to squeeze the plastic bits inward so they'll fit through the holes in the motherboard
<Squirm> the pin must be within those plastic bits
<Squirm> so if you have it twisted so the arrow is pointing at the fan, you can pull them back. once back, twist is clockwise(back) 90deg
<Squirm> do this for all 4
<TaraLS> Oh dude
<TaraLS> I see now
<Squirm> then line everything up
<Squirm> then you literally just push on the head of the pin and it pushes down
<Squirm> you will hear a 'click' when it's clipped into place
<TaraLS> kk
<Squirm> either that, ot you wont be able to pull the pin back out(without turning it)
<TaraLS> Oh my goodfreakingness
<TaraLS> I can only get two down at a time
<TaraLS> This is so frustrating
<TaraLS> I hate computers
<TaraLS> If I worked at a comp shop and someone came in with an issue, I'd be more likely to say "Blow it up :D" than "I can help"
<TaraLS> Whew
<TaraLS> Still struggling
<Squirm> try opposites
<Squirm> to push top right, bottom left then say bottom right, top left
<Squirm> make sure they're all lined up before you start pushing
<Squirm> and sometimes those little plastic covers bend
<TaraLS> I can't get opposite sides to sit flush
<TaraLS> It's like the CPU under the center of the fan is bulging
<TaraLS> What a stupid design
<TaraLS> Squirm: 
<Kilos> put glasses on
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> it works well
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> does bend the motherboard a little though
<Squirm> I dont like tha
<Squirm> t
<Kilos> i use glasses and magnifying glass
<Squirm> sorry TaraLS, nothing further I can really help you with
<Squirm> is your CPU in properly?
<TaraLS> Yes
<TaraLS> Okay, I somehow got the fan in and all clips are down
<TaraLS> Now the wire is too short to plug it into the motherboard
<Squirm> are they all tight?
<TaraLS> I could have sworn I was putting it in the way I took it out. Blah.
<TaraLS> Yeah
<Squirm> you can undo the wire from it's little clips though
<TaraLS> Yeah, I know. My question is, is it okay no matter what way it goes in?
<TaraLS> Like, if the intel sticker is upside down instead of rightside up?
<Squirm> doesn't matter at all
<Kilos> easier to read if right side up
<Squirm> it's just a fan
<TaraLS> lol Kilos
<TaraLS> Squirm: Okay.
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> and there is nothing to read :P
<Squirm> all it says is Intel
<TaraLS> PLugging in, then turning on. Here's hoping.
<Kilos> ya but its letni upside down
<Squirm> if theres an audible bang, you've done something wrong
<Banlam> what are the current symptoms?
<Kilos> stressful Banlam morning
<Banlam> heya kilos,
<Banlam> i was referring to TaraLS computer, which i assume isn't workign
<Kilos> ya stressful
<Kilos> tried changing cpus
<Banlam> ok
<Banlam> and are neither working, does new oen not work?
<TaraLS> Poor PC
<TaraLS> Please don't blow up
<Kilos> still not sure which one she is putting back
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Oh please. I put my mom's CPU into my comp. I'm not an idiot.
<Kilos> you said the pins were different!!!!!!!
<TaraLS> Squirm:  lol... Here's hoping there's no bang. And here's hoping it doesn't just die silently either.
<TaraLS> Kilos: They weren't like... slotty pins. Just... little groovy things underneath
<TaraLS> The CPU fit in fine. I didn't have to force it.
<Banlam> atleast when there's a bang you know something's gone wrong :P it's when it's silent, you
<Banlam> re never quite sure
 * TaraLS switches on comp and stays away.
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Banlam: unless iy smokes :P
<Squirm> s/iy/it
<Squirm> or smells bad
<Banlam> squirm, yeah
<TaraLS> "New CPU installed! Please enter setup to configure your system"
<TaraLS> I guess that's a good sign...
<Banlam> 'dat smell'
<Kilos> yay
<Banlam> wutm your computer specificallt registered a new CPU?
<Kilos> now most likely you can disable hyperthreading
<TaraLS> F1 to run setup, or F2 to load defaults and continue
<Squirm> TaraLS: don't stress too much. if a CPU gets between 100-110def Celsius, it should shut itself off
<Squirm> s/def/deg
<Squirm> TaraLS: you could just load defaults
<Squirm> should be all good
<TaraLS> Okay. Loading defaults
<TaraLS> If something goes wrong.
<TaraLS> Squirm, I keel u.
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> TaraLS: you'll have to find me first
<Squirm> and this is all at own risk
<Squirm> btw
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> so easy to blame someone else
<TaraLS> 'm sure Kilos will find you for me >D
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Shuttup. I'm doing as he directed.
<Kilos> rofl
<TaraLS> THE SCREEEN ISN'T LOADING.
<TaraLS> Hm.
<Kilos> now its me involved
<Kilos> such manners and respect
<Kilos> try ctrl+alt+f2
<Kilos> do you see text
<TaraLS> Nope no text
<TaraLS> First it was the 'black' ubuntu screen before the desktop
<Kilos> whew
<TaraLS> Then I restarted
<Kilos> wait
<TaraLS> And it took me to a screen where I could choose boot options
<Kilos> maybe its looking for stuff
<TaraLS> "Ubuntu" or "advanced settings for ubuntu" 
<TaraLS> or "memtest"
<Kilos> advanced settings
<TaraLS> Is it supposed to take longer than my other CPU?
<Kilos> should show recovery
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> its half the speed
<TaraLS> Damn
<TaraLS> Well
<TaraLS> I went to advanced settings
<Kilos> i like the new recovery modes on unity you dont have to manually login and use sudo gdm start
<TaraLS> Now lots of text on screen
<TaraLS> Stopped at "Freeing initrd memory: 14712l freed"
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> its working
<TaraLS> Are you sure? :(
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> it  will tell you if there are errors
<TaraLS> Frick. How long will it take?
<TaraLS> It said no plug and play found
<Kilos> who knows
<TaraLS> But that might just be because plug and play is specifically windows?
<Kilos> not too long
<Kilos> be done before bedtime
<TaraLS> How long is not too long?
<TaraLS> lol....
<TaraLS> I dunno if it's hanging or what.
<TaraLS> So I dunno if I should restart or what
<Kilos> wait
<TaraLS> Yes man
<TaraLS> I'm saying... How long do I wait before restarting?
<Kilos> have you got plug and play stuff plugged in
<Kilos> like muisic usb
<TaraLS> What's muisic?
<Kilos> it will open a window and say resume boot
<Kilos> music
<TaraLS> Well, it's not Ubuntu text specifically. And it's not Ubuntu colors.
<Kilos> forget plug and play for now
<TaraLS> I don't care about the plug and play
<Kilos> it will work dodo
<TaraLS> Do you know what the last thing it'll say is?
<TaraLS> Like...
<TaraLS> It says...
<TaraLS> "Write cache; enabled, read cache: enabled"
<Kilos> its just telling you what is sees is there now
<TaraLS> and then
<TaraLS> "attached scsi generic "
<TaraLS> and then the "freeing initrd memory" etc
<Kilos> yes its working through everything
<TaraLS> But it's not moving or changing, is what I'm saying.
<TaraLS> It's stuck on the freed memory
<TaraLS> And the number hasnt changed from 14712k
<Kilos> the recovery mode should fix your dash everytime it stops working as well
<TaraLS> I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be error free. Why would I need to fix the dash? I WANT NO MORE ERRORS
<Kilos> go make tea or coffee or something
<TaraLS> Let's go back to pen and paper, sheesh
<Kilos> because you use dash to open stuff it doesnt know about
<Kilos> ubuntu is error free mostly
<Kilos> peeps add the errors
 * TaraLS googles.
<TaraLS> Hm.
<TaraLS> Maybe I should boot with USB
<TaraLS> See what happens
<TaraLS> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/40093
<Kilos> just turn off and then on again
<TaraLS> Okay then
<Kilos> those are very old ubuntus
<TaraLS> Well
<TaraLS> I switched off then on
<Kilos> dont think every bug on the internet applies to your pc
<TaraLS> Selected 'ubuntu'
<TaraLS> and it's not going through
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Dude
<Kilos> you need to state 12.10 in your search
<TaraLS> Kilos:  I don't. I was just reading that to see if anyone else had the 'hang' on the 'memory' part 
<TaraLS> I actually wanted to read if people said "This is normal. It takes x amount of time for it to go to the next stage"
<Kilos> do you know what dapper was
<TaraLS> Nope
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu releases
<Maaz> 4.10 (Warty Warthog), 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog), 5.10 (Breezy Badger), 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), 6.10 (Edgy Eft), 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat), 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot), 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin)
<Maaz> 12.10 (Quantal Qu
 * TaraLS sighs
<Kilos> still not going?
<TaraLS> I'ma try boot from USB
<Kilos> then what you gonna do
<Kilos> new install
<TaraLS> I dunno. I just wanna try different things, see what works, see what doesn't
<Kilos> or run from usb
<TaraLS> One step at a time
<TaraLS> Run from usb obviously.
<TaraLS> I don't want to do a new install if I don't have to
<TaraLS> Oh wait.
<TaraLS> Stupid BIOS had 'floppy drive' set as first boot option
<TaraLS> Frickin hell
<TaraLS> I'm sick of the floppy
<Kilos> lol
<TaraLS> Switched to HDD
<TaraLS> And hangs on same place
<TaraLS> So trying USB now
<Kilos> oh actually my 12.04 does that after ive been working on sick drives
<Kilos> takes long to get past the purple screen
<Kilos> i just go do something else
<Kilos> when returning the passwd window is there
<TaraLS> Oh.
<TaraLS> Well
<TaraLS> When I select "ubuntu" instead of "advanced settings for ubuntu", it doesn't even get past the black screen with the little horizontal cursor blinking
<TaraLS> So it doesn't even get TO the purple screen
<Kilos> boot from live and maybe someone will tell you how to fsck from live
<TaraLS> Booting from USB ain't working either
<Kilos> or google how to fsck 12.10 from live usb
<TaraLS> Ffffff....
<Kilos> you gotta tell bios dodo
<TaraLS> Unless it's just really, really, really... REALLY slow.
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Please. I did. 
<Kilos> TaraLS> Switched to HDD
<TaraLS> Read what came after that.
 * TaraLS annoyed.
<Kilos> i cant smell from so far away
<TaraLS> [18:54] <TaraLS> Switched to HDD [18:54] <TaraLS> And hangs on same place [18:54] <TaraLS> So trying USB now
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> just leave it there where it looks like its hanging and go do something else
<Kilos> it will get going when its ready
<TaraLS> "To be sure if your motherboard is still in good working condition, remove the memory card and power on the PC.  You should hear continuous beep sounds.  If you hear this then your motherboard is fine. "
<Kilos> or try boot from xp cd and just see
<TaraLS> So THAT'S how you can test the motherboard. :D
<TaraLS> Ew. XP. It's.... it's so OLD.
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> to check twit
<TaraLS> I was making a joke
<Kilos> not to install
<TaraLS> YOU THE TWIT
 * TaraLS pulls hair out.
<Kilos> you
<Kilos> bald twit just now
<Kilos> you cant have much hair left with all the pulling out you do
<TaraLS> Oh trust me, I have plenty.
<TaraLS> I could lose half and still look like I haven't lost any
 * TaraLS thanks papa dearest.
<Kilos> i go let sheep out
<Kilos> they listen to me
<TaraLS> lol
<TaraLS> wait wait
<TaraLS> superfly: Squirm  Eeeh. "Ubuntu advanced options" says...
<TaraLS> "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.5.0-18-generic" or "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.5.0-18-generic (recovery mode)" or "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.5.0-17-generic"  or "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.5.0-17-generic (recovery mode)" ?
<TaraLS> Or  I can press 'c' for a command line
<superfly> TaraLS: WAYTTD?
<Kilos> ya c
<TaraLS> superfly:  Eh?
<superfly> Maaz: WAYTTD
<Maaz> superfly: WAYTTD is What Are You Trying To Do?
<TaraLS> Oh
<TaraLS> superfly:  Trying to boot after changing CPU.
<TaraLS> Kilos:  What I do with command line (I haven't selected c yet)?
<TaraLS> There's also 'e' to edit the commands
<Kilos> ask the guys how to run fsck
<Kilos> or try sudo touch /forcefsck and see if it checks on booting
<TaraLS> "Use the up and down arrows to select which entry is highlighted. Press enter to boot the selected OS, 'e' to edit the commands before booting or 'c' for a command line. ESC to return"
<TaraLS> What's fsck?
<Kilos> file system check
<TaraLS> Whassat do?
<Kilos> fixes files
<TaraLS> So maybe the CPU change-over damaged some files somehow?
<Kilos> ?
<TaraLS> Why are you suggesting I fix files?
<Kilos> maybe its lloking for something that aint there anymore
<TaraLS> Which means that the CPU swapping must have somehow got rid of it
<TaraLS> Weirdly.
<Kilos> some cpu specific data
<TaraLS> Annoyingly.
<TaraLS> Oooh Tonberry 
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> greetings
<TaraLS> Tonberry: just put my mother's CPU into my computer, and now Ubuntu won't boot. "Use the up and down keys to select which entry is highlighted. Press enter to boot the selected OS, 'e' to edit the commands efore booting or 'c' for a command-line. ESC to return"
<TaraLS> Which should I do?
<Kilos> the whole of linux /ubuntu is made up of files
<Kilos> no registry like ms
<Kilos> some one will correct me if i get things wrong
<TaraLS> "Ubuntu, with Linux 3.5.0-18-generic"  and there is ""Ubuntu, with Linux 3.5.0-18-generic (recovery mode)"  And then there are ""Ubuntu, with Linux 3.5.0-17-generic"  and then ""Ubuntu, with Linux 3.5.0-17-generic (recovery mode)" 
<Kilos> try the bottom recovery mode
<Tonberry> mmm
<Tonberry> try the top one
<Kilos> and be patient
<Kilos> no man Tonberry it didnt worek
<Tonberry> is there any form of error?
<TaraLS> Not that it has shown thus far
<Kilos> nope she doesnt wait long enough
<TaraLS> It said "no plug and play" but I didn't think that was an error
<TaraLS> Kilos: Oi. Tonberry is talking to me. Your snarky remarks do not help the issue.
<Tonberry> how old is this cpu?
<Kilos> hmm
<TaraLS> Tonberry:  Not sure. It's a refurbished computer that we got no more than twoish years ago?
<Kilos> old
<Kilos> single core
<Kilos> but was working on other pc
<TaraLS> Yeah.
<TaraLS> Works fine in other PC
<TaraLS> Starts PC up quickly
<TaraLS> PC is just laggy in operation cuz it has 500mb of RAM, no more than.
<Tonberry> do you have 64bit ubuntu installed?
<TaraLS> Urh...
<TaraLS> I have no idea.
<TaraLS> Can I check that with a command?
<Tonberry> what cd did you use to install it?
<TaraLS> I used my USB
<Tonberry> is it booted now?
<TaraLS> The comp is on now with those options available
<Tonberry> ah
<TaraLS> The comp boots fine, but Ubuntu doesn't FINISH booting
<TaraLS> It doesn't even get to the login screen.
<Tonberry> slightly hard to check from there
<Tonberry> does recovery mode work?
<TaraLS> Well, I can press 'c' for a command-line. Does tha thelp?
<Tonberry> any of the options that have (recovery) or something in them
<TaraLS> Recovery mode does all sorts of weird text stuff, like it's checking stuff, and it got to 'initrd memory" or something and seemed to stop there.
<TaraLS> I didn't wait very long, though. Is that what's supposed to happen in recovery mode?
<Tonberry> no terminal?
<Tonberry> you get a text terminal
<TaraLS> I can't even get to the desktop/login page, so terminal is not an option, but it says I can 'c' for command-line, which is the same as terminal, right?
<TaraLS> Just not terminal itself.
<Tonberry> mmm or some of the newer ones could spawn some kind of menu
<Tonberry> not in the grub sense
<TaraLS> I also tried booting from USB, but that didn't work. Didn't even get me to this options page. 
<Tonberry> mmm
<TaraLS> Just got to the black screen with the horizontal cursor bar blinking in the top left corner
<TaraLS> I waited for about two minutes but it didn't load past that.
<Tonberry> my best guess is you have 64bit media (usb/ubuntu install)
<TaraLS> Thing is, I'm not sure how long I'm supposed to wait.
<Tonberry> and that cpu is 32bit
<TaraLS> Ohh.
<TaraLS> I didn't know CPUs were different in that respect.
<Tonberry> ok i have to go glue wires to a box
<Tonberry> be back later
<TaraLS> Can I run 32bit if a CPU is 64bit?
<Tonberry> yes
<TaraLS> EEH
<TaraLS> Okay. So should I get Ubuntu in 32bit mode?
<Tonberry> just not the other way around
<TaraLS> I think I did that, though, because my Windows was 32bit, and I just went with what was familiar.
<Tonberry> you would need a 32bit cd
<TaraLS> Would that explain why it doesn't load from the USB?
<Tonberry> it could
<TaraLS> Okay.
<Tonberry> ok really have to go now
<TaraLS> Okay thanks
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> moms wouldnt boot from usb either?
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Oh yeah.... That's right.
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Can I see, by opening up the USB folder, what bit the Ubuntu is?
<Kilos> and her pc is definitely 32bit
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> get the 32bit version on the lappy now so you sure you got right bittage
<TaraLS> bittage lol
<Kilos> lol
<TaraLS> Well, I went back to recovery mode and let it do that whilst looking at my current Ubuntu on my USB
<Kilos> dunno what else to call it
<Kilos> ya leave it to run
<Kilos> but if you have 64b on stick that cpu wont work
<TaraLS> Yeah.
<TaraLS> I just dunno how to check which bittage it is
<Kilos> actually get 32 bit and burn to dvd
<Kilos> doesnt the site say which are which
<Kilos> must do
<TaraLS> Yes
<TaraLS> 32 bit (recommended)
<TaraLS> I really donno why I would have gone for 64bit
<TaraLS> So I must not have.
<Kilos> and also the install stick remembers some settings and thing when you install
<Kilos> so i made a dvd of 12.04 kubuntu
<Kilos> where do you have the iso
<Kilos> apart from on the stick
<TaraLS> I think it was on mom's PC, lol
<TaraLS> I really doubt I'd have put 64bit
<Kilos> om my
<Kilos> if it says i386 in its name its 32 methinks
<TaraLS> Hm
<TaraLS> Jeez. It's 753mb, I forgot.
<TaraLS> Blah.
<Kilos> ya big
<Kilos> other pc still doing recovery
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> anyway you know how to made it work from dvd
<Kilos> this is where its lekker with 2 ubuntu pcs
<TaraLS> Other PC is still stuck on the same Freeing initrd memory yep
<TaraLS> Whew what a headache
<TaraLS> Do you think maybe 4gigs of ram is too much for this cpu?
<TaraLS> Kilos: 
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> lotsa ram is good
<Kilos> i dont think you can ever have too much ram
<TaraLS> It says up top that "HEST s not enabled!" whatever that means.
<Kilos> does it show a new line every now and again
<TaraLS> Nop
<TaraLS> e
<TaraLS> Still stuc on this stupid memory thing
<Kilos> i dunno whats hests
<TaraLS> Okay wait i take photo of whole screen
<Kilos> maybe something in bios not enabled
<TaraLS> super
<TaraLS> superfly: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/RecoveryMode.jpg
<TaraLS> inetpro:  http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Krice_Verta/RecoveryMode.jpg
<TaraLS> Kilos: 
<superfly> TaraLS: nothing out of the ordinary there
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Is that the page you had, and then you went and did something else and when you came back, it was on the login screen?
<TaraLS> superfly:  Oh good.
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good mornings
<TaraLS> inetpro:  There you are.
<TaraLS> superfly:  Should I just wait then, do you think?
 * inetpro a bit busy 
<superfly> how long have you been waiting?
 * superfly is also quite busy
<TaraLS> superfly:  Fooorrr about...
<Kilos> its still doing something TaraLS 
<Kilos> let it go more
<TaraLS> superfly:  For at least 20 mins
<TaraLS> superfly:  and nothing has changed, so i don't know if it's actually doing anything at all.
<Kilos> maybe you shoulda been downloading the 12.04 iso
<TaraLS> superfly: I've been waiting for thirty mins.
<TaraLS> Kilos:  I thought about it, but I don't want to do a fresh install at this point.
<Kilos> hi jrgns 
<Kilos> it shouldnt recover for 30 mins
<Kilos> something no good there
<superfly> TaraLS: so you plugged in your mom's CPU, and then tried to boot, and your computer wouldn't boot up?
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Yeah, see? I should wait, right? lol.
<Kilos> try the bottom recovery option
<TaraLS> superfly:  Computer boots up. It just doesn't boot all the way into ubuntu.
<TaraLS> superfly:  I don't even get to the login screen.
<Kilos> she swopped cpus from moms superfly 
<TaraLS> superfly:  Once I got to the purple screen before the login screen, and it hung there, so I restarted, and then it never got back there.
<superfly> Kilos: is one 64 bit and one 32 bit?
<Kilos> dunno super
<Kilos> moms is 32 like mine
<Kilos> i dunno what taras is
<TaraLS> superfly:  It goes to a page asking me which thingy to select "Ubuntu" or "Ubuntu with advanced options" or "memtest86" or "memtest86 and something else"
<TaraLS> superfly:  My Windows XP was 32bit, so I reckon I would have got the Ubuntu that is 32bit, especially if it says "recommended" on the download.
<TaraLS> superfly: Also, I tried the usb stick on mom' computer before, and it didn't boot up, which is why I needed to use DSL
<TaraLS> maybe the CPU just isn't powerful enough to run Ubuntu at all?
<Kilos> ya but is/was your pc a 64 bit one
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Dude....
<Kilos> im not dude they in aus
<TaraLS> Kilos: I have no clue. I don't think it ever was. I've always done 32bit things when given the option
<Kilos> 64 bit things can use 32 bit
 * TaraLS sighs.
<Kilos> but not other way around
<TaraLS> Who knows. I don't know. I don't know. I don't know.
<TaraLS> All I know is that my WINDOWS was 32bit.
<Kilos> nice to hear that for a change
<TaraLS> I have no idea if my computer stuff is 64 bit
<TaraLS> Kilos:  You keep up the snark, I won't talk to you.
<Kilos> fine
<TaraLS> Kilos:  I'll talk to the guys who actually help me instead of being buttheads.
<superfly> TaraLS: it should at least get to the login screen, so although it really should not be the case, I'm inclined to believe you
<superfly> or, agree with you
<TaraLS> superfly: Agree with me about which/
<TaraLS> ?*
<superfly> <TaraLS> maybe the CPU just isn't powerful enough to run Ubuntu at all?
<TaraLS> Yeah.
<TaraLS> :(
<Kilos> its a 2.8gB cpu
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Kilos> maybe go join #ubuntu-au
<Kilos> they have your timezone
<TaraLS> Kilos:  What are you on about now?
<Kilos> instead of #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> #ubuntu-au
<TaraLS> Kilos:  Yes, I get that. But why you suggesting that?
<Kilos>  is aus
<Kilos> then they not working like the guys here
<TaraLS> Hm
<TaraLS> I selected the bottom recovery mode
<TaraLS> And one of the readouts says...
<Kilos> why
<TaraLS> "EISA: Cannot allocate resource for mainboard"
<Kilos> im a butthead
<TaraLS> Kilos:  You're acting like one, yeah. You need to stop it.
<Kilos> maybe some bios settings to go through again
<TaraLS> Would changing the CPU really reset some BIOS things, though?
<Kilos> did it not say new cpu
<TaraLS> Yeah
<Kilos> did you not choose defaults
<TaraLS> Ooh... Should I disable hyperthreading technology?
<TaraLS> It's currently enabled
<Kilos> did i not say so hours ago
<TaraLS> ...
<TaraLS> Don't revert to buttheadedness
<TaraLS> I didn't see this option before.
<TaraLS> Plus, it didn't show in my BIOS with my other CPU so i had no reason to think that it would with a new CPU
<superfly> TaraLS: yeah, try disabling it?
<inetpro> ahh, she switched CPUs?
<inetpro> nice job!
<TaraLS> Eeh
<inetpro> at least it seems the BIOS is working perfectly, that's a positive
<TaraLS> superfly: Kilos  Turned off hyperthreading, and it didn't make a difference
<TaraLS> inetpro:  Thanks much, but it looks like the CPU might not be powerful enough for Ubuntu. How outrageous.
<TaraLS> inetpro:  Remember, this is the same CPU that was in the comp we tried to run Ubuntu on, but ended up needing to use DSL.
<inetpro> maybe it's just a bug on that cpu
<TaraLS> When comp starts up, it says "Dual-channel interleaved mode". Whaaaat the heck is that?
<inetpro> something that needs to be identified and worked around
<TaraLS> Okay here is what the CPU Configurations in Advanced tab of BIOS say...
<TaraLS> C1E Support - Enabled. Max CPUID Value Limited - Disabled (apparently for XP). CPU TM Function - Enabled. Execute Disable Bit - Enabled. hyper Threading Technology - Disabled
<inetpro> TaraLS: maybe another distro other than ubuntu will work
<TaraLS> inetpro:  By distro, you mean OS?
<TaraLS> Or... a different linux specifically? Like Kubuntu or Mint?
<inetpro> TaraLS: linux is the OS, Ubuntu is just another distribution of Linux
<TaraLS> inetpro:  Okay yeah, that's what  thought.
<inetpro> many, many flavours of Linux available
<TaraLS> But if I get something else, you guys might not be as profficient in helping me. :'(
<inetpro> haha
<TaraLS> It's not funny! :P I have to think practically, hre.
<TaraLS> here*
<inetpro> I'm not saying that we should diss Ubuntu just yet
<TaraLS> I just wanted to see if my CPU was what was freezing my computer. I can't even do THAT without running into trouble. This is so outrageous.
<inetpro> just mentioning different options here
<TaraLS> Hm... Okay. Well... I can always run my XP disc and see...
<TaraLS> I know that XP runs on this CPU because mom's comp has XP.
<Kilos> good idea
<TaraLS> Sadly, I can't "try XP". I'll have to install it. BLAH.
<TaraLS> superfly: 
<inetpro> TaraLS: remember, as you mentioned,  that you could not boot with Ubuntu on your moms PC
<TaraLS> inetpro:  Yes.
<inetpro> the cpu could be the reason
<TaraLS> inetpro:  Ya, that's what I was saying before.
<superfly> TaraLS: why did you swap the CPUs out?
<TaraLS> WHAT A DRAG.
<TaraLS> superfly: To see if my original CPU is the problem that is causing my PC to freeze.
<superfly> AH
<TaraLS> superfly: If it was, then a different CPU shouldn't cause the comp to freeze.
<TaraLS> superfly: Sadly, even THAT seems an impossible task.
<inetpro> superfly: does it not make sense to do that?
<TaraLS> superfly: Kilos inetpro Okay... Are we all in agreement? See if I can install XP?
 * TaraLS thinks it really should be possible...
<TaraLS> Yeuch, going back to potentially blue screens just makes me nauseous lol
<Kilos> just dont use the partitions you have as ?storage and ?spare
<inetpro> TaraLS: yes it makes sense to install Windows, just make sure you don't loose precious data
<TaraLS> inetpro: I'll just lose forty-two songs, which I can get again. It's just a drag getting them, but yeah.
<inetpro> anyway, I have some work to do
<TaraLS> Ubuntu should update its "system requirements" to show the minimum hardware needed.
<TaraLS> inetpro:  Okay, thanks for your help.
 * inetpro was late already, due to having to do stupid FICA processes at the bank
<TaraLS> Ew. banks
<inetpro> they basically forced me to do it by blocking all transactions on my accounts
<TaraLS> Actually wait
<TaraLS> Before Ido XP
<TaraLS> Maybe I can use the command line to do something
<TaraLS> What command should I put in?
<inetpro> and if I had not done it this morning I would not be able to put fuel for the car, let alone pay my accounts in a few days from now
 * inetpro gone to work some
<TaraLS> superfly:  Kilos 
<Kilos> ?
<TaraLS> Should I try something in the command line?
<TaraLS> Before I go to xp?
<TaraLS> "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported."
<Kilos> i would
<TaraLS> Okay, but what?
<Kilos> try the command i gave earlier
<Kilos> and see what it does on booting
<TaraLS> That was yonks ago. What was it?
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck
<TaraLS> Nope
<TaraLS> Going to XP
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> bye
<TaraLS> Er.
<TaraLS> Fine. Seeya.
<Kilos> good luck
<TaraLS> No as in... the sudo thing didn;t work.
<TaraLS> So why you saying bye like an emo child?
<TaraLS> Okay.... Windows Disc is just on blank screen...
<Kilos> ok i dunno that c thing what commands it actually accepts
<TaraLS> It said "Setup is checking your hardware configuration" or something... and now it's just a black screen.
<TaraLS> Usually it goes right to the windows setup
<TaraLS> What the heeeecccckckkk
<Kilos> <TaraLS> Going to XP
<Kilos> <Kilos> ok
<Kilos> <Kilos> bye
<TaraLS> Yes, I know very well what was said.
<Kilos> so where the emo child comes from
<TaraLS> You never say bye, for one, and always complain if WE say bye
<Kilos> try booting
<Kilos> and hit space lots
<Kilos> tap tap tap
<TaraLS> Eh? What should I expect to happen?
<TaraLS> And am I booting with disc or to HDD?
<Kilos> hopefully the proper command line
<Kilos> hdd
<TaraLS> So if I hit space lots... it'll give me the proper command line?
<Kilos> thought you can boot from disc
<Kilos> stick
<TaraLS> Oh for heaven's sake.
<Kilos> hopefully yes
<Kilos> s/ca/cant/
<Kilos> can cant
<TaraLS> brb
<Squirm> sorry
<Squirm> im in and out
<TaraLS> Well what do you know
<TaraLS> I took out one RAM stick and the Windows disc went to setup
<TaraLS> But it says...
<TaraLS> "The entry SETUPREG.HIV" in the [SourceDisksFiles] section of the INF file is corrupt or missing. Setup cannot continue. Press any key to exit.
<TaraLS> I'm not sure how something can be missing from a disc, but okay.
<TaraLS> Lemme try boot to Ubuntu
<Squirm> TaraLS: if it's scratch files easily go missing
<Squirm> scratched
<TaraLS> Squirm: It would have got scratched by a ghost.
<TaraLS> I handle discs very carefully.
<Squirm> or not written to disk correctly
<Squirm> or not read from disk correctly
<TaraLS> This disc has worked several times before
<Squirm> just letting you know some reason as to why
 * Squirm shrugs
<TaraLS> I know. I'm just letting you know that those can't be them. Didn't mean to offend.
<TaraLS> Whew sick of fiddling with computers.
<TaraLS> Well, I'm stuffed with what to do now.
<Kilos> can you boot from your ubuntu stick
<Kilos> or have you got ubuntu onto a dvd yet
<TaraLS> I can't put Ubuntu on disc
<TaraLS> As I told you before,  because my discs aren't big enough
<Kilos> dvd not big enough?
<TaraLS> I don't have dvd discs
<TaraLS> Only normal CD-RW
<Kilos> ah
<TaraLS> 700mbs
<Squirm> why are you trying to boot windows?
<TaraLS> Squirm: Because I think this CPU isn't powerful enough to run Ubuntu
<inetpro> TaraLS: perhaps try getting something like a small distro on the stick
<TaraLS> inetpro:  Suggestions?
<Kilos> where the dsl
<TaraLS> It was a dsl that was usable FROM Windows.
<TaraLS> I would need a bootable dsl
<inetpro> I say small just so you can get it quickly just to test 
<inetpro> not necessarily for the long run
<TaraLS> Ya
<Kilos> puppy or something
<TaraLS> I'ma put my CPU in mom's comp and see if her comp starts up
<TaraLS> Testing a CPU to see if it WONT freeze is essentially the same as testing the other CPU to see if it WILL
<Kilos> tinycore linux zeros a drive if you try install it
<TaraLS> Hm
<TaraLS> As soon as I press the button on mom's comp, the comp switches on and then turns off.
<TaraLS> Weird.
<TaraLS> Oh well. Guess my comp is going to the shop, lol. I've really tried everything now.
<Kilos> her pc cant take a dual core cpu
<Kilos> only core2
<Kilos> or single core
<TaraLS> Okeydoke
<Kilos> try your cpu back in your pc
<TaraLS> I am
<TaraLS> Now I get to go through the fan debacle again, yeeeey...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pc prob sorting is serious labour
<Kilos> and takes biiig patience.
<Kilos> lotsa trial and error involved
<TaraLS> Yeah, I'm not doing it anymore.
<TaraLS> Thanks everyone for your help over the last couple weeks.
<TaraLS> Very much appreciated.
<Kilos> ok toods kiddo
<Kilos> what you gonna do
<Kilos> start with your cpu in and do a reinstall
<Kilos> if it doesnt boot that is
<Kilos> but i think it will and recovery will get it going again
<TaraLS> what. is. the. point. of doing a reinstall?
<Kilos> trying to get a working pc
<Kilos> one doesnt need to stream all the time
<TaraLS> omg
<TaraLS> Streaming isn't the only thing that makes the comp freeze
<TaraLS> That's just what I use to test it.
<TaraLS> Instead of installing all my programs and using them. Which I can't with Ubuntu, ANYway.
<Kilos> did you look for alternatives?
<TaraLS> Not going over this again.
<TaraLS> Anyway, thanks for your help.
<Kilos> ok toods
<Kilos> whew 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Kilos> and tranquilisers
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<TaraLS> Just letting you all know that my comp started up fine with my CPU back in it.
<Kilos> hmm working
<Kilos> maybe the removing some dust helped too
<TaraLS> We'll have to wait and see.
<TaraLS> For now, I'm going to vegetate. My brain is on overload.
 * TaraLS waves goodnight for the time being.
<Tonberry> night?
<Tonberry> what planet is this?
<TaraLS> Planet Australia
<TaraLS> 9:20pm
<Tonberry> ah
<Kilos> wow 
<Kilos> leep loose TaraLS 
<TaraLS> Ya
<TaraLS> Toods
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<Kilos> lo mazal 
<mazal> Aftrnoon Kilos , magespawn 
<Kilos> hows things mazal ?
<mazal> Bit rough oom
<Kilos> again?
<mazal> Health this time
<Kilos> struggling with ms again?
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Home sick
<Kilos> flu?
<mazal> uhm
<Kilos> aw
<mazal> Is a kinda private problem
<Kilos> ok
<aquarat> awkward
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<aquarat> hi Kilos :P
 * aquarat is waiting for a download to finish
<aquarat> paranoid about bricking devices
<Kilos> whats bricking devices
<aquarat> if you modify software on a device and as a result the device stops working
<aquarat> like a phone that won't turn on
<Kilos> ouch
<aquarat> because the software on the phone is corrupt
<aquarat> hasn't happened
<aquarat> I'm trying ubuntu on the nexus 7
<aquarat> but the flashing didn't go so well, so I'm quickly reverting back to stock
<Kilos> eeek
<mazal> oi
<aquarat> it's unlikely that I'd actually brick it
<mazal> Btw Kilos, before I forget AGAIN
<Kilos> what?
<mazal> I haven't had a shutdown issues yet this week so far
<Kilos> great
<mazal> Looks like that upstart re-install did the thing
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> the pro taught me that
<Kilos> i think my memory is getting better
<Kilos> remembering who taught me what
<mazal> I can't even remember what I was taught , let alone who taught it lol
<Kilos> lol looks like when its big issues i member them
<Kilos> was scared of losing maverick at the time
<Kilos> and i still have maverick now
<Kilos> 10.10
<Kilos> even though not supported anymore
 * mazal moet eers weer gaan
<mazal> bbl
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> back for a bit
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi simeon 
<mazal> What's the difference between http://ubuntu-za.org/ and https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za ?
<mazal> I know one is the wiki and the other the launchpad team
<mazal> But when do we use which one and what for ?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> oh yay i am a member of the team
<Kilos> w000t
<Kilos> looks like second one is where you sign up or join and first one is the whats happened site
<inetpro> mazal: oh there's more
<inetpro> there's also http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za
<inetpro> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam
<inetpro> mazal: our own site is at http://ubuntu-za.org/ 
<inetpro> launchpad and the others are somewhat controlled by canonical
 * Kilos hates those capcha things
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> i battle to see them man
<Kilos> always gotta try 3 or 4 times
<inetpro> those things help a lot to keep things running
<Kilos> yeah stops bots etc i accept but stops me most of the time too
<inetpro> Kilos: tell me if you find a better solution :-)
<Kilos> you forget one of my eyes is blind and the other one also cant see
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: no worries, I have the exact same problem
<Kilos> i dont think there is a better solution found yet sir
<Kilos> do you also sukkel with capchas
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> sometimes i just give up and do something else
<inetpro> some sites often use very very weird characters
<Kilos> yeah them i give up completely
<Kilos> now if we use these last sights you gave instead of the first 2 isnt it less thats visible for the reapproval trip
<Kilos> who actually approves us
<Kilos> is canonical involved
<Kilos> ty you and the fly for your patience this morning
<Kilos> if ian was like that id be ashamed
<inetpro> Kilos: forget about it
<inetpro> in this channel she's just another ubuntu peep
<inetpro> she will have to learn to respect the ubuntu code of conduct 
<Kilos> thats an idea
<Kilos> someone else will have to point it out though
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> or im the butthead again
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> Kilos: so sometimes you will also have to learn to stay out of it
<Kilos> lol then i get asked why im ignoring her
<inetpro> family matters must stay at home
<Kilos> she is too used to being thew centre of attention
<Kilos> ya
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> tired again Squirm y
<Squirm> Kilos: always
<Kilos> late nights bad for you small town peeps
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> I'm just always tired
<Squirm> ok, today I'm a bit grumy
<Squirm> grumpy
<Kilos> then something wrong man
<Kilos> maybe you got worms and they stealing all the good outa your food
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Kilos: oh no
<Squirm> I know why I'm always
<Kilos> then fix it lad
<Kilos> its yucky feeling tired
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> its your hat
<Kilos> spoosed to be a red one
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> oh my wb charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> Maaz: dank je
<Maaz> charl_: Huh?
<charl_> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl_> can't speak dutch to the bot, have to do it in german :P
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> Kilos: long time no speak to, how's it going
<Kilos> good here ty . where you been loafing
<charl_> i have been sick with a flu
<charl_> outside of that, just been busy
<Kilos> for a month?
<charl_> no, only for a few days, it hasn't been that long (i think)
<Kilos> i coulda told you if you warned me before you came on now
<Kilos> Maaz, members
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<charl_> ???
<Kilos> as in
<Kilos> Maaz, seen sflr
<Maaz> Kilos: sflr was last seen 2 months, 10 days, 6 hours, 22 minutes and 32 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-09-14 01:30:09 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-09-14 01:41:39 PDT
<charl_> oh yes
<charl_> Maaz: seen charl
<Maaz> charl_: charl was last seen 12 days, 19 hours, 36 minutes and 54 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-11-10 11:17:56 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-11-10 17:08:11 PST
<charl_> see, less than two weeks :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> 2 weeks
<Kilos> lo Ludo 
<Kilos> i go get sheep
<charl_> i see a lot of people are moving away from ubuntu to mint now
<charl_> ok ciao
<Kilos> buncha chickens
<Kilos> magespawn, you quiet today
<Kilos> you scared we make you work
<Kilos> ?
 * mazal peeks in
<charl_> hi Maaz 
<charl_> hi mazal 
<charl_> sorry :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Lo Charl
 * mazal teug lang tand aan 'n koppie green tea
 * charl_ zit aan een kopje indische chai thee te drinken (mijn laatste kopje want ik ga zowiezo naar huis)
<Kilos> hmmmmmer
<Kilos> lo superfly inetpro and other lurkersa
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> inetpro, how much rain last night?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<zeref> yay
<zeref> got my new lappy
<Kilos> thats nice zeref you happy hey
<zeref> :DDDDDDDDD
<Kilos> what you got?
<Kilos> specs wise
<Kilos> right click my computer and go properties
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> lol
<zeref> intel core i5, nvidia 630, 6GB RAM, 750 GB HDD
<Kilos> lovely
<zeref> hav not even iven windows a chance to boot 
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> i wonder why
<Kilos> win 7 or 8
<zeref> 7
<zeref> they wanted to put 8
<Kilos> sell the cd
<zeref> was like nought bru
<Kilos> im regressing
<Kilos> have to use winsucks to fix some drives
<zeref> I'll keep the windows side for games
<Kilos> they should sell a booklet with each pc giving instructions on how to fixmbr and fixboot
<zeref> fixmbr, fixboot???
<Kilos> i would cry if i had such a nice drive crash on me
<Kilos> you boot with an xp cd and go recovery mode and then enter those 2 commands
<Kilos> fixboot first 
<zeref> i see
<Kilos> dunno what win7 has in that line
<zeref> fix drivers. why not just reinstall?
<Kilos> sometimes the mbr is corrupted
<Kilos> virus writers are clever
<Kilos> other times boot sector is corrupt
<Kilos> cant install
<zeref> virus, who is that?
<zeref> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> saw one poor yank ask for help to fix his drive. data recovery peeps wanted $2500 and a new same size drive is liks $160 or something like that
<Kilos> shame
<mazal> backups backups backups
<mazal> Oh , did I mention backups :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> I build a whole ubuntu server for my users to be able to backup their docs and still they don't do it
<mazal> All they have to do is double-click a shortcut , but noooooooooooooo
<Kilos> ya winsucks mentality
<Kilos> ive got antivirus and firewall and anti malware. nothing can happen to me
<mazal> It's "on the computer" , it's safe
<mazal> I always teach them that everything you have only in 1 place you don't have at all , that's my rule
<Kilos> then HELP my pc crashe3d
<Kilos> ya
<superfly> I don't offer Windows support. My family knows this too. If you want computer support from me, run Linux or use a Mac. I refuse to support Windows.
<Kilos> well done superfly 
<zeref> lol @ superfly 
<Kilos> i havent even seen a mac yet
 * Kilos wonders what happened to magespawn 
<Kilos> hi timkeller 
<Kilos> have you joined our mailing list
<magtie> Hi Kilos & Everybody
<Kilos> hi magtie 
<Kilos> you well auntie?
<magtie> I am very well
<Kilos> great
<magtie> Building a car...
<Kilos> what kind?
<magtie> out of cake!
<Kilos> yummy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whose birthday
<magtie> The smiling bakkie from 'Cars'
<magtie> with the teeth
<Kilos> hahaha
<magtie> a 60 yo gentleman
<Kilos> you people watch too much tv
<magtie> ordered by his daughter
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> old man hey
<magtie> I say,  Food chanel gets hectic sometimes
<magtie> Spring chicken
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> 60 spring chicken
<Kilos> whew
<magtie> must be - Im 59
<Kilos> really?
<magtie> ja
<Kilos> wow then i have to stop calling you tannie
<Kilos> there isnt a 10 year gap
<Kilos> sigh
<magtie> with your children fooling around on computers
<magtie> maybe a little over 21
<magtie> ------ my grand children does too..
<Kilos> oh my kids be older
<magtie> hell, I'm OLD!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> spring chicken man
<Kilos> girl
<magtie> as old as you feel
<Kilos> i dont have grandkids yet
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg_l 
<SmilyBorg_l> Hi there
<Kilos> you been ignoring us SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> meanie
<SmilyBorg> Sorry Kilos, been having a really hard time lately
<Kilos> congrats magtie you doing a great job
<Kilos> aw again
<Kilos> magtie, and smiley please try be here on the 18th december
<magtie> will try
<Kilos> its our reacceptance goody
<magtie> what is that?
<Kilos> whew i get mixed up some. reacceptance into ubuntu somewhere
<Kilos> and a registered ubuntu something or other
<Kilos> i wish some of the experts would help me about now
<SmilyBorg> 18th, thats a tuesday
<Kilos> mazal, whats it about?
<Kilos> yeah and our monthly meeting is the monday
<Kilos> its actually on #ubuntu-meeting channel but we start from here i think
<SmilyBorg> will see what I can do. will be on leave then
<Kilos> ah ty
<mazal> It's in #ubuntu-mmeting , not here
<mazal> And it's for re-approval to be a loco
<Kilos> ya that thing
<Kilos> ty mazal 
<magtie> tu mazal
<Kilos> just today i said memory getting better
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> Didn't you guys see the email ?
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<Kilos> i dunno if they have joined our lists
<Kilos> magtie, SmilyBorg   ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> if you havent joined please do
<Kilos> we need some numbers as well
<SmilyBorg> I'm on there. have been for ages
<Kilos> good girl
<Kilos> ty
<mazal> " It is time for our loco to be re-approved. The benefits of being an approved LoCo is that we get DVDs and sometimes we get exhibition stuff, e.g. banner and table cloth. 
<mazal> Our reapproval date is 5 Dec 2012 but the next re-approval meeting will be Tuesday 18th December 2012, 20:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net. I have put us on the agenda. "
<Kilos> they want stats
<mazal> That's a little extract from the mail
<Kilos> ty mazal 
<mazal> " To be re-approved we need 2 things:
<mazal> 1. a re-approval application showing the LoCo council that we have been active in the past 2 years
<mazal> 2. people from the team at the meeting to answer questions and explain items on the wiki page "
<mazal> " Find the wiki page here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication2012 "
<mazal> " Some areas on the wiki page that I need info:
<mazal> webpage stats
<mazal> irc stats
<mazal> mailing list stats "
<mazal> " anything else you can think of that shows what we have been doing. "
<mazal> " I will be at the LoCo council meeting but anyone who wants to come and give support would be great as well. "
<mazal> That all is from Maia
<SmilyBorg> sorry, I need to go. need to pack for a trip to JHB tomorrow that I have to be up at 4am for
<Kilos> go safe SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> ty for the visit
<SmilyBorg> thanks will try. anxious as hell. been roped in at the last minute at I usualy like to plan trips in great detail so I dont have any surprises.
<SmilyBorg> cya
<Kilos> toods
<mazal> Ek gaan maar lê oom
<mazal> Het seer
<Kilos> lekker slaap mazal 
<mazal> Lekker aand verder
<Kilos> kan jou glo
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> i go crash too peeps 
<Kilos> night magtie  and others
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile4ever> byee :p
<inetpro> good evening
<Squirm> good night
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> Squirm: lekker slaap
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-24
<Kilos> morning all of ya
<Squirm> hi
<magespawn> morning y'all
<TaraLS> magespawn,  Hiya
<magespawn> TaraLS: how is the pc?
<TaraLS> magespawn, The same. It hasn't frozen yet in the last six hours, though I haven't been doing anything but text-based browsing, essentially.
<magespawn> mmm so not actually any closre to finding out what it was then
<TaraLS> Nope
<TaraLS> I'm sure it's the CPU. I'll get it sorted eventually
<Squirm> morning
<TaraLS> Squirm,  Hiya.
<magespawn> hey Squirm
<magespawn> just sorted one here in the shop that was a faulty power supply
<Squirm> Power Supply tester ftw
<TaraLS> What were the symptoms?
<magespawn> but when i tested the power supply directly it was fine
<TaraLS> What's a power supply teter?
<TaraLS> tester*
<magespawn> power on the board fan startting up and hard drive spinning up but no post or anything on the screen
 * Squirm goes back to watching Futurama
<magespawn> a little black box that allows you test the power from the supply without plugging into a motherboard
<TaraLS> I have a question, actually
<TaraLS> My motherboard temp, on Hardware Sensors Detector, shows in the red for any degree above 28c. How do I change that?
<Kilos> yo mazal 
<Kilos> hi TaraLS 
<mazal> Môre oom Kilos 
<magespawn> there should be somewhere in the bios where you set the temp for the mb
<mazal> Morning magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Good day mazal
<Kilos> have you still got that link to that other drive tool?i forget what it was called
<TaraLS> Hiyo Kilos
<TaraLS> magespawn,  Okeydokey. I will fiddle around later. What's a good temp for it?
<mazal> Morning TaraLS 
<magespawn> i generally set the cut of temp at 75 celsius
<magespawn> is the cpu reaches that the pc will automatocally switch off
<magespawn> Kilos you talking to me?
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> hows things?
<magespawn> good and you?
<Kilos> remember it was something also about data recovery in place without saving to somewhere else
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> im ok ty
<Kilos> maybe you were on the fone at the time i forget
<Kilos> ah magespawn i think it was this one
<Kilos> http://www.diydatarecovery.nl/mbrtool.htm
<Kilos> scrolled back in maaz
<Kilos> and this http://www.diydatarecovery.nl/DiskPatch.htm
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ill try get them after 11pm on night surfer data if i can stay awake
<magespawn> Maaz is good for that
<Kilos> yeah i forget to scroll back where i am pm ing him
<Kilos> got 1400 lines saved there
<Kilos> amazing the stuff i ask the bot
<Kilos> or get him to search google for me
<TaraLS> mazal,  Hiya
<TaraLS> Whew it's hot. Disgusting.
<Kilos> magespawn, you gonna write a testimnial for the re approval thing
<Kilos> testimonial
<magespawn> was thinking about it
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> im too doff
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> but you spend the most time and for most newcomers are the first contact
<Kilos> ya but havent even got an idea on writing a testimonial
<Kilos> hey bmg505 all good with ZS6LMG
<Kilos> has drubin replied yet on where he got all those stats from 2 years ago?
<Kilos> hi Squirm yawner
<mazal> Kilos just write what Ubuntu-za means for you and have done for you
<Kilos> thats like 100 pages mazal 
<mazal> Zip it lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> That's fine , maybe the guys can just put link there to the document
<Squirm> hi
<mazal> Hi Squirm 
<mazal> Even someone like Tara can give a good testimonial
<mazal> Tara me lady , where are you ?
<Squirm> wow I'm bored
<magespawn> lol @ Squirm
<Kilos> aw nothing interesting to do Squirm 
<Squirm> none whatsoever
<Kilos> oi
<Squirm> anyone suggest a good Netbook distro? I'm tempted to put mint onto it. but may be a little heavy
<mazal> Xubuntu ?
<mazal> How many ram Squirm ?
<Kilos> or lubuntu
<Squirm> I guess I could live with xfce
<Squirm> don't like lxde, little too light :P
<magespawn> i love xfce
<Squirm> I'll give xubuntu a shot
<Squirm> don't like Vector Linux which is currently installed
<magespawn> Puppy Squirm?
<TaraLS> mazal, Testimonial?
<Squirm> magespawn: still want something nice and usable :P
<TaraLS> *puts on American infomercial accent* "I had problems with a certain OTHER Operation System, but once I tried Linux's Distro Ubuntu, I found that it wasn't the end of the world for me! :D I was back, up and running, and ready to rolll! THANKS, Ubuntu."
<Squirm> I guess I can't have everything
<magespawn> lol
<Squirm> TaraLS: Ubuntu isn't half of it
 * Squirm runs
<TaraLS> Pfft, don't spoil the fun, Squirm.
<TaraLS> Or I really WILL make you squirm. 
 * TaraLS brandishes a hot poker.
<Squirm> I'm having fun
 * Squirm brandishes his bottom
<magespawn> okay then none of that 50 Shades of Grey stuff
<Squirm> sorry magespawn, unlike you I haven't read it so I don't know what you mean by that
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> I apologise. I'm bored and in a weird mood :/
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> no worries all in good fun, and i have not read it either
<Squirm> can't wait till January
<Squirm> school is upgrading to 4*4Mbit bonded lines
<magespawn> so 16 Mbit altogether
<Squirm> oh yes :)
<magespawn> i will be interested in how that changes your browsing
<Squirm> least theoretically, will be interesting to see if I get that speed
<Squirm> and our ISP is linked to the TENET backbone
<Squirm> ^^
 * magespawn is watching HakTip on Linux Terminal 101
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<TaraLS> magespawn,  Fifty Shades. I have read it.
<TaraLS> It is written horrendously badly.
<TaraLS> Like it's written by some horny thirteen year old.
<TaraLS> Just... ugh.
<magespawn> right
<mazal> Sorry TaraLS , wasn't paying attention :P
<mazal> What I meant by testimonial is that type of thing you wrote yes
<magespawn> thanks for the warning
<mazal> And maybe saying that the ZA community helps people as far as possible with Ubuntu problems etc.
<TaraLS> Oh
<mazal> How's that pc btw ?
<mazal> I saw you guys were busy with heating again this morning ?
<TaraLS> Eh.
<mazal> See a bit later guys
<mazal> Need to go get some things
<TaraLS> My PC is LAME. That is all.
<TaraLS> Take care, mazal.
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> macoffee please
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> friendly warning, dont use boot-repair on kde
<charl_> ah, it's a mess
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Kilos> did it from unity to kde and now kde drive is lost
<charl_> ok
<Kilos> from gnome to gnome you gotta actually boot into second drive start repair then uplug power to first drive to get it to only use the second drive
<charl_> i have tried to manually fix my boot sector a few times using various grub command line tools
<charl_> but i have almost always failed
<Kilos> and it cant go into kde so you cant boot from there
<charl_> ended up reinstalling is the easiest
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> drive shows as unallocated in gparted but can allocate anything to it
<Kilos> or partition
<Kilos> or activate or enable
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl_> sounds irritating
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> i often use xp to fixboot and fixmbr but stupid xp cant see sata drives without getting some driver or something
<Kilos> grrr
<charl_> bah
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so tinight will get some new mbr boot + partition tools
<Kilos> tonight
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> If a man speaks in the forest and no woman hears him, is he still wrong ?
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<mazal> ib
<Kilos> wbb
<Vince-0> haai
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi charl
<TaraLS> mazal, inetpro confluency superfly  Have a lookie: http://slexy.org/view/s21OHhcisn
<magespawn> later all
<TaraLS> magespawn,  Nuuu.
<TaraLS> magespawn,  Well okay. Toodles. :)
<magespawn> why?
<TaraLS> Just to get a bit of feedback. But it's not necessary.
<magespawn> can spare a few
<magespawn> will check it
<TaraLS> :D
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s21OHhcisn <--
<TaraLS> At the bottom is the result of all that nonsense. I just wanted to share the temperatures etc
<TaraLS> My MB has been up past 51c before (and it says that 'high' for it is 45c)
<mazal> CPU is running very cool
<mazal> 37 degrees is not very hot
<TaraLS> Ya. :)
<TaraLS> It goes up to 53c when I stream/convert streaming bideo though
<TaraLS> video that is
<mazal> Not high enough to make it freeze
<TaraLS> Hm.
<mazal> My dual core always ran at 55 to 58 under load
<TaraLS> It shows in the red on the temps.
<TaraLS> My MB is at 35 now and showing red
<TaraLS> It shows red on anything above 28c
<TaraLS> But I think you said that's something changeable in the bios
<TaraLS> SOmewhere.
<magespawn> seems all fine to me too
<mazal> No I didn't comment on the bios
<TaraLS> Does that mean that my hardware is fine then, or?
<TaraLS> Like... I don't get it.
<mazal> Your cpu is def fine
<TaraLS> :| darn it
<mazal> Those temps are normal
<TaraLS> Like, on Hardware Sensor Detect, the CPU and 'cores' are different things
<TaraLS> The cores are almost always at 37c
<TaraLS> And CPU fluctuates
<TaraLS> It's at 33c currently
<magespawn> it "looks" fine, but you never know
<magespawn> cpu haas two cores inside it
<mazal> Does the temps in bios say about the same TaraLS ?
<TaraLS> If I recall correctly, I thiiiink they did. I will restart in a moment and check.
<magespawn> TaraLS:  you can set the emergency cut off due to high heat in some bios
<TaraLS> magespawn,  But isn't it there for a reason?
<magespawn> so that if a fan fails then the pc will switch itself off before the critical tempreature is reached
<TaraLS> Emergency cut off prevents damage. I don't want to cause damage.
<TaraLS> Yeah
<mazal> It basically shuts your pc down before the cpu blows
<magespawn> what i was saying though if the sensor is sensing high heat when it actually is not then it may be turning the machine off anyway
<magespawn> in other words the sensor is damaged in some way
<TaraLS> Hm.
<TaraLS> Is it possible for only the sensor to be damaged?
<mazal> Did the pc start shutting down also ?
<magespawn> that was my theory
<TaraLS> No.
<TaraLS> It shut down once.
<TaraLS> Well
<TaraLS> It rebooted
<TaraLS> Without warning
<TaraLS> Every other time, it just freezes.
<TaraLS> Cant even do the reisusb thingy to restart
<magespawn>  i am off home see you all later
<mazal> Bye magespawn 
<magespawn> need lunch and need to do some manual labour
<TaraLS> magespawn,  *wave*
<mazal> I wonder if that PSU is ok
<TaraLS> oi
<TaraLS> How do I check the PSU without actually swapping it out and using another?
<TaraLS> Mom's is 250Watts. Mine's 400w
<mazal> But then the live should have caused issues too
<mazal> That's the thing that keeps puzzling
<TaraLS> mazal,  Well...
<TaraLS> The live did cause issues eventually
<mazal> You can use this : http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp to calculate if you have enough power
<TaraLS> I had the computer on for about two days, and then I got hardware sensors detect on live, to see what the temps were doing when I used live, and then live froze
<mazal> And that is IF the PSU is working fine
<TaraLS> I had to do sudo apt-get-update to fully install sensors
<TaraLS> And then I restarted, restarted live, didn't get the sensors or do any updates, and it still froze
<TaraLS> My comp had been on for about two and a half days without a break at that point
<mazal> hmm
<mazal> Forget that calculator btw , I see it is way outdated
<TaraLS> I was gonna say... I have to input a lot of stuff. And why does it matter if it is outdated?
<mazal> This one seems better http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/
<mazal> The other one didn't even have core2duo
<TaraLS> Whew... okay. Here I go.
<mazal> Do you know what cpu you have ?
<TaraLS> It's an intel dual-core E5300 somethingorother
<TaraLS> That means I have 2 physical CPUs, right?
<Kilos> one physical cpu with two cores in it
<mazal> Nope
<mazal> Ok I'll try do it for you Tara
<mazal> Just tell me what you have
<TaraLS> omg
<mazal> How many ram ?
<TaraLS> 4gig
<TaraLS> I did the CPU part
<mazal> 2 sticks ? or 1 stick ?
<TaraLS> 2 DDR2
<TaraLS> 2 2gig
<mazal> k
<mazal> 3d card ?
<mazal> Nvidia , what model ?
<TaraLS> I did that already
<TaraLS> I have no idea what to do for HDD
<TaraLS> nVidia GeForce 9500
<TaraLS> Def 3D or Unity wouldn't run
<mazal> HDD would probably be IDE 7200
<Kilos> 1 TB sata
<TaraLS> Ech well
<TaraLS> Without the HDD stuff, and with a CD-ROM drive added
<TaraLS> I need 266W
<TaraLS> And I've obviously got more than what I've only put in thus far.
<mazal> Mine gives 302W
<mazal> So you well within limits
<mazal> IF it is fine
<TaraLS> I dunno what PCI card to select, or anything else
<TaraLS> Yeah.
<mazal> Remember over time a PSU can start to give less power
<TaraLS> But not within the limits of mom's, so I can't use IT to test.
<TaraLS> "remember". I didn't even know that :P
<TaraLS> But my other computer lasted four years.
<mazal> hehehe
<TaraLS> Then I sploded it.
<TaraLS> Granted...
<TaraLS> The house I was in then was much better electrically than this piece of eck house
<mazal> Then there is things like unstable power , dust etc
<TaraLS> (I haven't had a surge protector the entire time)
<mazal> That can effect and damage it as well
<mazal> I have seen before that a PSU get's damaged and gives only have the wattage it should
<TaraLS> Wow
<TaraLS> Is there a way to check it without having to swap it out with another?
<mazal> But only way to test is to unplug it and plug in a different one
<TaraLS> And are you SURE the CPU is fine?
<TaraLS> Darn.
<mazal> Well according to your heat read-outs it is defnitely not overheating
<TaraLS> :(
<mazal> But that is IF the sensor is fine and actually giving the correct reading
<TaraLS> And you can tell by me looking in the bios?
<TaraLS> Ooh. 680w power supply only $40 AUssie dollarz
<mazal> No if the sensor is faulty the bios reading will be faulty as well
<TaraLS> Can too much power be a super bad thing?
<TaraLS> Well bugger.
<mazal> You shouldn't spend money on a psu
<mazal> Maybe it is ok
<mazal> You should test it first
<TaraLS> I won't spend money on anything until I know for sure what it is.
<mazal> Ya that is best policy
<TaraLS> But, I can't test it on mom's PSU. So where do I get a spare one that has enough power?
<mazal> THAT be the big problem
<TaraLS> Yeah
<TaraLS> I tell you what though
<TaraLS> All this PC nonsense
<TaraLS> I'm a lot less intimidated looking at individual parts now than I was before.
<TaraLS> Could the CPU still be an issue, even if its not overheating?
<TaraLS> What about the mb?
<mazal> The mb can be yes
<mazal> It can be any of your hardware
<TaraLS> Okay. I'ma see if I can find mb temperatures in the bios somewhere (though I don't remember seeing it; unless it's like northbridge/southbridge?). Then I'm going to sleep.
<TaraLS> Cuz I'm super tired.
<TaraLS> And I need to be lucid in an hour and a half for rugby
<mazal> K , sleep well
 * TaraLS waves.
<TaraLS> thanks for your help, mazal.
<TaraLS> Toodles Kilos.
<mazal> Your welcome
<Kilos> toods kiddo
<Kilos> yo not_found-droid 
<Kilos> i found you so nick change wont metter
<Kilos> matter either
<not_found-droid> Driving 
<mazal> Sjoe , have forgotten how slow cd-rw burns
<mazal> And now ubuntu doesn't recognize the disc. hmm ???
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> what did you burn with
<mazal> Brasero
<mazal> Redoing on k3b now
<Kilos> ya i find k3b a bit better at times
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Kilos> i wont be on late head thumping
<Kilos> hi magtie Trix[a]r_za 
<magtie> Hi Kilos & Everyone
 * mazal is bored
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night mazal 
<Kilos> see you all morrow
<mazal> Nag oom , lekker slaap
<Kilos> dankie jy ook
<magespawn> wooo hooo finally got the quassel to work again
<magespawn> now off to bed sell you all tomorrow
<superfly> sell? you're going to sell me? *boohoohoohoo*
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> why arent you all asleep
<inetpro> Kilos: gaan slaap
<Kilos> die donnerweer my no wakker gemaak
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> naand inetpro hoekom slaap jy nie
 * inetpro slaap lankal
<Kilos> ai skuus het ek jou gewakker
<psydroid> hoi Kilos en inetpro
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> we running ten past midnight here
 * inetpro goes back to snooze mode and ignores further conversation
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and i forgot to fp
 * inetpro dreaming that Kilos is awake and chatting on #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> nightmare
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> good night everyone
<psydroid> good night inetpro
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep tight
<psydroid> it's an hour earlier here
<Kilos> he was afk
<Kilos> and not away but asleep at keyboard
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: GO TO BED!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> and you superfly 
<superfly> I'm not here...
<Kilos> im looking for mbr + boot tools
<Kilos> my kde is gone
<superfly> Live CD + reinstall grub
<Kilos> YOU go to bed, just now you are also an old man
<Kilos> cant see the drive at all
<Kilos> boot-repair killed it
 * superfly disappears for real
<Kilos> or can see it but shows it as unallocated space and cant allocate or make new partitions
<Kilos> night superfly 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all not asleep yet
<psydroid> night Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: nag oom, I hope you get some more sleep
<Kilos> ty sir you too. 
#ubuntu-za 2012-11-25
<TaraLS> Hi all.
<TaraLS> Squirm,  *wave*
<magespawn> morning y'all
<magespawn> superfly maybe, but i think that the market is a bit flat at the moment
<TaraLS> magespawn, Hiya
<TaraLS> My comp rebooted itself randomly.
<TaraLS> It's done it once before (I may have told you), and it made a weird beep noise in the headphones when it did
<TaraLS> This time, there was no noise
<TaraLS> I did a syslog and got this: 
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s213ogFaQB
<TaraLS> At the bottom, it talks about the ethernet card failing or something.
<TaraLS> I briefly disconnected the internet a few days back to test something, and then in order to put it back on, I had to set it to 'auto detect', which I don't think it was on before.
<magespawn> will check it out
<TaraLS> I've long thought that maybe my ethernet card is what's causing the freezing somehow. I've always been online, even when using my music and art programs, and stuff, so. Ugh, I don't know. Nothing else is wrong. :| Stupid hardware.
<magespawn> is it the onboard lan card?
<TaraLS> Yeah.
<TaraLS> It's a realtek
<TaraLS> Other people have written having freezing issues and that their realtek had that same error that mine is showing
<TaraLS> Well, one other person. He wasn't using Ubuntu, but he described essentially the same problem
 * TaraLS googled.
<magespawn> then get yourself an add on lan card, see if that solves the problem
<TaraLS> Can I get any card, as long as it fits the motherboard?
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn>  how old is the mb?
<TaraLS> I dunno. How do I find that out?
<TaraLS> Oh. The motherboard booklet says E4734 Third Edition V3, April 2009
<magespawn> not serious, you can google the mb model name and they will tell what slots the board has and therefore what card typw to get
<magespawn> if you let the pc shop know that they can get you the right card
<TaraLS> Okay.
<magespawn> they are usually quite cheap
<magespawn> this might sound a bit strange, but how/where do you get that info you posted?
<TaraLS> magespawn,  The stuff Ishowed you on slexy just now?
<magespawn> yes
<TaraLS> I got it by typing in terminal: cat /var/log/syslog
<magespawn> ty
<TaraLS> Right where it shows the interwebs fail error is where my comp rebooted, pretty much.
<TaraLS> How come?
<magespawn> still learning linux
<TaraLS> Ahh, alrighty
<magespawn> there should also be away to get to send out just the info you, if memory serves, but not sure how
<magespawn> want^
<magespawn> all comes up in the terminal
<magespawn> ?
<TaraLS> But that's the thing. I don't know what info I want, short of just wanting it to show me what, if any, errors happened during the time of the freeze/reboot
<TaraLS> Yeah.
<magespawn> you can also send that directly to a text file, again not sure how
<magespawn> maybe like this ' cat /var/log/syslog grep | 'filename'' but do not use that until we confirm that
<Kilosm> morning all
<magespawn> without the quotes
<magespawn> morning Kilosm
<TaraLS> Hiyo
<magespawn> did some reading look like it should be "cat /var/log/syslog | grep 'filename' "
<magespawn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<TaraLS> I dunno what to put in 'filename' though
<TaraLS> That's only good for someone who knows what he/she wants to look for
<TaraLS> Who is Kilosm?
<Kilosm> me on maverick
<Kilosm> 10.10
<TaraLS> Ohh
<TaraLS> Okay.
<TaraLS> Kilosm, My comp hasn't frozen since I removed and put back the CPU (though I haven't really loaded it with any streaming video or anything), but it rebooted itself just before.
<TaraLS> Out of nowhere.
<magespawn> no the file name is whatever you want to call it, you could say 'filename' as 'syslog25/11/12' for example
<Kilosm> once only
<TaraLS> No. It was the one time where it made the beep, and then about.... twoish hours ago or whatever, maybe not even, it rebooted itself again.
<TaraLS> Without a sound, and without freezin
<TaraLS> g
<Kilosm> ai
<TaraLS> http://slexy.org/view/s213ogFaQB <-- Line 233
<magespawn> also if you do have an idea of what you are looking for you cannthe following
<Kilosm> did you get that thingie that shows all the voltages on the mb
<TaraLS> No. What thing?
<Kilosm> gives little icons somewhere
<TaraLS> Also, WIne doesn't even support lexmark or genius, so it's useless to me, but thanks for it anyway.
<magespawn> grep sshd /var/log/auth.log | less  
<Kilosm> im on other pc now but gave them to you in mxit i think
<Kilosm> was more tools to see voltages
<TaraLS> Should I put that in terminal, magespawn ?
<Kilosm> from psu in i think
<TaraLS> Kilosm,  I did what it told me to do, and then pasted the results to you in slexy, I believe.
<Kilosm> after that one
<Kilosm> a better one
<TaraLS> I dunno, Kilos. Maybe I didn't get it. I guess you'll have to send it again.
<Kilosm> when i get back to that pc
<TaraLS> kk
<magespawn> that command sshd give info about sshd log in attempts from the auth log, the less command is what gets only that info
<Kilosm> busy try to fix kde
<Kilosm> magespawn, dont use boot-repair near kde
<magespawn> not good?
<Kilosm> its a gnome friendly tool
<magespawn> ahh
<Kilosm> my kde is totally gone
<Kilosm> mbr and all
<Kilosm> got 80 GB unallocated space but cant partition or anything
<magespawn> ouch
<magespawn> TaraLS: line 233?
<TaraLS> magespawn,  What are you asking?
<magespawn> is that the line that you think says the lan card has failed?
<TaraLS> Not the card itself. That says that the connection failed or something.
<TaraLS> I'm just saying... Maybe the freezing has to do with the stupid card itself.
<TaraLS> And I just saw, lines 181/182. Whassat meaaan?
<magespawn> maybe but that line means it could not get an ip version 6 network address
<magespawn> most isp's are still using ip version4
<TaraLS> Line 113...
<TaraLS> Well, I dunno. I just know that my comp rebooted right around that the 46th minute mark
<magespawn> 181/182 are referining to dns but what exactly i am not sure
<magespawn> now 113 looks promising but have no idea what it means
<Kilosm> serious refs that
 * magespawn goes to google
<TaraLS> Yeah...
<TaraLS> lol
<TaraLS> Google for the win.
<Kilosm> referining
<Kilosm> hehe
<Kilosm> you tired kiddo?
<TaraLS> Nope.
<TaraLS> I mean, a tiny bit. But I'm fine.
<Kilosm> oh btw im sure moms pc will take ubuntu with more ram in but those ddr cards are getting scarce and hard to come by no
<TaraLS> Ah well. 
<TaraLS> Mom's PC doesn't need Ubuntu. It's Windows works fine.
<TaraLS> Annoyingly.
<Kilosm> lol
<Kilosm> oh magespawn btw too
<TaraLS> Its*
<Kilosm> those other mbr tools are all microstinks stuff and small enough to work from floppy
<Kilosm> and i dont have ms to use them with but still got a floppy going
<magespawn> ty guys late night early morning and amtouch screen, those are my excuses and i am stcking with them
<Kilosm> you falling asleep?
<Kilosm> sorry for bugging you
<magespawn> no just got up
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilosm> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilosm 
<nlsthzn> ?
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn 
<Kilosm> hows things in ahab land
<Kilosm> im good ty
<nlsthzn> good good :) weather is very nice
<nlsthzn> alo magespawn ? How are you?
<Kilosm> here too, weve had lotsa rain for a change
<magespawn> sort of awake, and you?
<Kilosm> 33mm 60mm and 38mm in three days
<Kilosm> christmas
<magespawn> Kilosm: can you remember who was talking about getting stickers made?
<Kilosm> queery and some gauteng peeps methinks
<magespawn> Maaz tell queery http://www.stickermule.com/?utm_campaign=Carbon_August_12&utm_medium=Banner&utm_source=Carbon
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto, I'll tell Queery on freenode
<magespawn> not sure how the costing will wwork out on that though since it is usa based
<TaraLS> Kilosm,  Hey, Hardware Sensors Detector shows a ton of voltages
<TaraLS> They're just not labelled what for
<Kilosm> eish postage costs nowadays
<TaraLS> Oh. atk0110-acpi-0
<Kilosm> yeah those 1.3 and 5.something are the ones to watch
<TaraLS> Vcore Voltage, +3.3 voltage, +5 volate, +12 Voltage
<Kilosm> hover over each icon
<Kilosm> aw unity dropped that function
<Kilosm> ya all of them they are from psu to pc
<TaraLS> Oh...
<TaraLS> If I'm understanding this correctly...
<magespawn> they say free delivery but maybe only in the states
<TaraLS> The +5 means it can take more than, or that's its maximum?
<Kilosm> oi magespawn 
<Kilosm> no
<Kilosm> + = positive
<TaraLS> I know what a + means. But what's it meaning in this instance?
<TaraLS> Positive what?
<Kilosm> positive not negative voltage
<TaraLS> ....Well, yeah, Kilos. What's that MEAN?
<Kilosm> like a car battery uses earth and +12
<Kilosm> some things use - voltages too
<Kilosm> like =12v and -12 with earth in between
<Kilosm> +12v
<TaraLS> Okay.
<TaraLS> So.
<TaraLS> The voltages say
<TaraLS> For instance
<TaraLS> The one that say +5 Voltage
<TaraLS> It's going at a rate of 5.09
<TaraLS> Does that matter?
<Kilosm> nope thats good
<Kilosm> when it drops its struggling
<TaraLS> Okay...
<Kilosm> like 4.5 will switch off
<TaraLS> How do you know that the +5 one is the power one specifically?
<TaraLS> What if it stays above 5, but the +3 one drops below 3?
<TaraLS> Like... yeah.
<Kilosm> or 4.8 maybe
<Kilosm> its all those TaraLS 
<Kilosm> they are all from psu to mb
<Kilosm> shows state of psu
<TaraLS> What does "from psu to mb" mean?
<magespawn> a little variation on either side of the target voltage is okay
<Kilosm> when they start struggling then they give less than a new one and crash quicker
<TaraLS> "less than a new one" what?
<magespawn> from power supply unit to the motherboard
<Kilosm> that big plug from the power supply to the motherboard
<magespawn> new power supply
<TaraLS> magespawn,  I know what it means. But like...
<Kilosm> hehe fast on that thing hey
<TaraLS> Oh well.
<TaraLS> It's not worth it lol
<TaraLS> Kilosm,  Ah okay
 * magespawn on a differnet page
<Kilosm> that one link says as they age they lose power
<TaraLS> Okay but
<Kilosm> we actually got a shop here that sells them cheaper than there by you
<Kilosm> R190 for 400w
<TaraLS> Would power failures cause freezing and rebooting at intermittent times, or would it be consistent?
<Kilosm> yip
<TaraLS> Yip what
<Kilosm> power is a funny thing
<TaraLS> It's annoying
<TaraLS> Very damn annoying
<Kilosm> yip it will cause probs
<TaraLS> I know it will cause probs
<TaraLS> Okay
<TaraLS> Shh
<TaraLS> No more PC talk lol
<Kilosm> pc voltages are critical
 * TaraLS drops out of the conversation.
<magespawn> lol
<Kilosm> magespawn, hows your guys there handling the rhino poaching
<TaraLS> KILL THEM ALL
<TaraLS> The poachers, I mean.
<Kilosm> over 400 this years already
<Kilosm> 9 on one private game farm
<Kilosm> but they think the farmer is invloved too for insurance purposes
<magespawn> kzn is getting hit but not as bad as others yet
<Kilosm> kruger has even bought a microlite to watch for them and have a coupla choppers on standby all the time
<magespawn> i was involved in a project for a spotter plane, really a fixed wing microlight
<magespawn> http://www.savetherhino.org/africa_programmes/hluhluwe-imfolozi_park_south_africa/eyes_in_the_skies
<Kilosm> evil stupid chinks
<magespawn> was helping to build the hanger and raise various other funds
<Kilosm> great
<Kilosm> someone should tell the chinks about viagra
<Kilosm> cheaper then rhino horn
<Kilosm> than
<Kilosm> oh my net splits again
<Kilosm> wb nlsthzn you first back after net split
<nlsthzn> ah did the internets implode again
<Kilosm> yeah
<Kilosm> weird though you and tara and drubin and chanserv and few more here
<Kilosm> and psydroid
<Kilosm> so all over the world through that place
<Kilosm> but me and magespawn are too strong
<Kilosm> wb ChanServ 
<Kilosm> stupid thing cant even say ty
<magespawn> the force is strong in this one
<Kilosm> lol
<Kilosm> wb psydroid 
<Kilosm> wb confluency 
<nlsthzn> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-za/1999/detail/
<nlsthzn> is this the only info for the joburg release party?
<Kilosm> sec me looks
<Kilosm> wb nuvolari 
<Kilosm> eish nlsthzn no feedback from nico yet
<Kilosm> grrr
<Kilosm> mail him
<nlsthzn> all I need is some link, perhaps photo's etc...
<nlsthzn> the durban peeps have a blog post by maia and also photos on g+
<Kilosm> good
<magespawn> gotta go get ready for work, later all.
<Kilosm> nlsthzn, can you mail nico michael and tell him you do whatever it is you do and need feedback?
<Kilosm> go well magespawn 
<nlsthzn> Kilosm, if you have his mail address pm it to me pls
<Kilosm> lemme look. i on maverick here
<Kilosm> wb TaraLS 
<TaraLS> wb Everybody lol
<nlsthzn> the net is restored...
<Kilosm> nope sorry nlsthzn ive never mailed him
<Kilosm> i think maia will have it if im not mistook
<Kilosm> think he got cds sometime
<Kilosm> or will look for his next complaint mail
<nlsthzn> no worries... will ask again later when more peeps (and/or other peeps) are online
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> I can also check the mailing list
<Kilosm> hehe
<Kilosm> he is a funny one
<Kilosm> oh ya
<nlsthzn> got it
<nlsthzn> was to ez
<Kilosm> hehe
<Kilosm> nlsthzn, queery was also there i think
<Kilosm> thump him too
<zeref> morning ubuntu-za
<Kilosm> hiya zeref 
<nlsthzn> k uncle Kilosm ... will wait and see if I get answer from nico first
 * nlsthzn forgets it is Sunday which isn
<nlsthzn> isn't monday for everyone
<Kilosm> oh ya
<Kilosm> you can tell maaz to shake queery
<Kilosm> but nico never comes here
<Kilosm> scared someone bombs him
<Kilosm> Maaz, tell queery nlsthzn is waiting for feedback from release parties
<Maaz> Kilosm: Sure, I'll tell Queery on freenode
<TaraLS> $79 per half hour, this one PC place.
<TaraLS> Bloody hell. I hate the world.
<Kilosm> whew they dont play
<Kilosm> Maaz, convert 79 AUD to ZAR
<Maaz> Kilosm: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilosm> hmm
<TaraLS> mazz conver 79aud to zar
<TaraLS> eh
<TaraLS> maaz convert 79aud to zar
<Maaz> TaraLS: I can't do that: Unknown unit 'aud'
<TaraLS> maaz convert 79au to zar
<Maaz> TaraLS: I can't do that: Unknown unit 'zar'
<TaraLS> maaz convert 79au to rand
<Maaz> TaraLS: I don't think 79 au can be converted to rand
<TaraLS> Uh, whatever
 * TaraLS googles.
<Kilosm> Maaz, convert 79 AUD ZAR
<Maaz> Kilosm: *blink*
<TaraLS> 734 rand
<Kilosm> ya i just forgot the correct way to do it
<Kilosm> ouch
<Kilosm> hi mazal 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<TaraLS> Hello
<mazal> How are you TaraLS and Kilosm ?
<TaraLS> Depressed.
<TaraLS> But what's new.
<Kilosm> ok ty mazal 
<TaraLS> This one computer repair place nearby will charge 734rand every HALF hour for computer repair
<mazal> That's crazy
<Kilos> bloody bot stubborn today
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> wrong channel
<mazal> I have a strange question this morning
<Kilos> lets hear
<mazal> I need to use up some data. What is some nice apps or things I can download ?
<Kilos> look if you can find the ubuntu book
<Kilos> The ubuntu Book
 * mazal makes notes
<Kilos> must be many megs there
<mazal> Seeing as I don't know after tomorrow if I will be able to use the pc and with Friday last day of the month I don't want to waste data that is left
<TaraLS> Toodles. I'm off to go lose my mind.
<Kilos> toods
<Kilos> what mind?
<mazal> Bye TaraLS , good luck
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I already have the newest parted magic , redo and clonezilla
<mazal> Trying to think of other handy stuff
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> UBCD
<mazal> What be that Kilos ?
<Kilos> handy tools for bad pcs if you can follow it
<Kilos> or understand it
<mazal> For Windoze machines ?>
<Kilos> Maaz, google UBCD download
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD" http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html :: "Ultimate Boot CD - Overview" http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ :: "|MG| Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD) 5.1.1 Download" http://majorgeeks.com/Ultimate_Boot_CD_d4981.html :: "Ultimate Boot CD ubcd 5.1.1 full download" http://www.mrbass.org/ubcd/ :: "Download Ultimate Boot CD 5.1.1
<Maaz> Free - Run flerver are just a few of ..." http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Back-Up-and-Re…
<Kilos> all machines
<mazal> Oooh , I have heard about that one
<Kilos> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<mazal> Never used or seen it though
<Kilos> also http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Kilos> i dunno if they have a user guide or manual for it
<Kilos> you gotta think some to work it
<Kilos> try this mazal for the book
<Kilos> informit.com/safarifree
<mazal> ta
<Kilos> hope it works
<Kilos> maybe some of the other guys will get it if it works
<mazal> I wish I could get a cloning app that works with my m/board
<Kilos> what you wanna clone mazal 
<Kilos> UBCD can clone drives
<mazal> My HDD Kilos 
<Kilos> UBCD
<mazal> Since I got my new pc none of the apps mos see my HDD
<mazal> What app does it use for cloning ?
<Kilos> or that dd command the fly says stay away from
<Kilos> ?
<mazal> dd not an option , drive is to big
<mazal> Will take forever and don't have such huge destination
<Kilos> you wanna clone to a smaller drive?
<Kilos> eeek
<mazal> To an image file , like I always did
<mazal> But the stupid software don't work with my new m/board
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> someone once told me how to make an iso of your running drive
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> try remastersys
<mazal> I already use remastersys mos
<mazal> But that's an installable iso
<mazal> I want an image as well
<mazal> I'm gonna go read and see if I can find what UBCD use for cloning
<Kilos> to do what with
<mazal> If it's partclone it won't work
<Kilos> get ubcd man
<Kilos> youll most likely understand all its apps than i do
<Kilos> its 300.5 megs
<mazal> I see it has 5 different ones
<mazal> 3 of which I already tried
<mazal> Gonna read some more on the other 2
<mazal> Oh boy , the one is in German hehehe
<mazal> Ek verstaan nie german nie lol
<Kilos> ai
<mazal> Gaan hom download en sien
<mazal> 2 van hulle lyk belowend
<nlsthzn> If some of the clever people has any ideas - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2087963
<Kilos> hehe theyll only be here tonight nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :) ok 
<mazal> Wow , not found has answered me a few times there , didn't even know he's one of us SA guys :)
<Kilos> lol hes been here a long time
<Kilos> before me hey nlsthzn ?
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> i have to learn how to make a floppy bootable again
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> so stupid xp can get a driver to see a sata drive
<nlsthzn> Kilos, I might have been in and out before you joined but your activity here has been > 9000 times more than mine and indeed most :)
<Kilos> i started with 8.10 methinks nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> cool
<Kilos> i just make noise here
<nlsthzn> nah, you are awesome here :)
<Kilos> couldnt get 8.04 to go online
<nlsthzn> my first dabs with Ubuntu was 6.06... but only since coming here have I really had net access
<Kilos> but thats where the ubuntu bug got hold
<Kilos> wow you a ballie then
<Kilos> 6.06 was first lts
<nlsthzn> I was never hooked on Ubuntu actually... I <3 openSUSE then I made politics get the better of me and switched...
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> should say loved openSUSE
<nlsthzn> still like it :)
<Kilos> i didnt like the way it booted from stiffy
<Kilos> maybe i had an old copy
<Kilos> ubuntu with gnome was a new awakening for me
<Kilos> unity stressing that some
<mazal> bbl , gonna test those apps
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> that was fast
<Kilos> oh no 4 mins
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<Kilos> so hows charl_ doin
<Kilos> sup mazal 
<mazal> I was right , it was software related between the app and my mboard
<mazal> I saw that there is a brand new Redo based on the latest Ubuntu
<mazal> Tried that one and it works :)
<Kilos> great
<mazal> Haven't played with ubcd yet , will do that a bit later
<Kilos> its very time consuming to find what you wanna do there
<Kilos> but i think its a great and usefull cd to have when working on drives lots
<Kilos> just wish they had a manual or user guide
<mazal> Ja I also looked for a manual , but they don't have one
<mazal> Would have loved to learn more about all those apps
<Kilos> its very involved and if you click the wrong thin bang crash
<Kilos> like never use clean or delete in the hdd section
<Kilos> then often even your bios doesnt see the drive anymore
<mazal> hmm
<Kilos> maybe i just didnt tell it nicely what to clean
<Kilos> thats what i say a manual would be great to have
<charl_> hi Kilos
<charl_> sorry got busy with other stuff here
<charl_> cleaning the house and doing the laundry :)
<charl_> i'm doing well, yourself?
<mazal> Lo charl_ 
<charl_> hi mazal 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty
<charl_> btw what happened re ibid and the twitter integration?
<charl_> been away for two weeks so lost track of things
<charl_> "away" from irc i mean
<Kilos> oh i dunno
<Kilos> ask maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, last tweet by inetpro
<Maaz> Kilos: No such twit
<charl_> twit
<charl_> ok that's rude :)
<charl_> Maaz: stop calling inetpro a twit
<Maaz> charl_: Excuse me?
<Kilos> looks like nothing sorted there yet
<charl_> somebody needs to learn Maaz some manners !
 * charl_ kicks maaz and hurts his foot in the process... bad idea
<Kilos> is that a rss feeds thing
<charl_> metal isn't a good thing to kick
<Kilos> hehe
 * charl_ needs a boot with reinforced front
<Kilos> ohi magtie 
<charl_> ok bbl
<Kilos> k
<magespawn> evening
<Kilos> hi mage
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<magespawn> steel toed boots
<Kilos> hehe
<magtie> hi evryone  Kilos
<magespawn> hey magtie
<magtie> hi magespawn
<Kilos> so magtie how was the party?
<Kilos> for the old man
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hello Kilos 
<magtie> Kilos I did not attend the party - just delivered cake
<Kilos> aw shame
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Tonberry> hallo
<magtie> is there a difference between ubuntu & ubuntu-studio apart from the graphics programs?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186078/main-differences-between-ubuntu-studio-12-04-and-ubuntu-12-04
<Kilos> thats what maaz finds
<magtie> Thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> yw magtie 
<Kilos> evening drussell 
<Kilos> mazal, what you doing?
<superfly> hi Kilos 
<mazal> Kilos: watching the soccer
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> Kilos have you used Lynx?
<Kilos> yeah a while back magespawn the text based browser?
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> also elinks
<Kilos> gotta be clever with them
<magespawn> will have a look at elinks
<Kilos> one was a bit easier i think
<Kilos> elinks if im not mistaken
<magespawn> i am using lynx on the shop server from to download FreeNAS
<Kilos> to do what?
<Kilos> 8ta soiled me
<magespawn> from home 
<Kilos> spoiled
<magespawn> to download freenas
<Kilos> oh thats cool
<Kilos> you too clever for me
<magespawn> nah just learning a little bit at a time
<magespawn> over a really long time
<magespawn> so it looks like a lot
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal learned a little about alot , but doesn't know alot about little
<mazal> Shees , that confused myself :P
<Kilos> hehe and i know little about little
<Kilos> forgot the rest
<Kilos> all good there superfly ? say hi to mrs_fly for me
<magespawn> Kilos that is what notes are for
<Kilos> lol if you can remeber where they are ya
<Kilos> or drive dont crash and lose them
<magespawn> there is a program to keep track of things for you called medely or something]
<magespawn> hold on will find a link
<Kilos> where does it keep the info
<Kilos> not online
<Kilos> i could use ubuntuone for that
<Kilos> but data prohibits
<magespawn> no more like a reference for you pc, i think it does sync online though but have a look
<magespawn> http://www.mendeley.com/
<Kilos> ok ty i go see
<magespawn> i wanted to try it out to organise all the pdf files that i have
<magespawn> maiatoday told me about it, there are other options too
<magespawn> http://alternativeto.net/software/mendeley/
<magespawn> Maaz google mendeley alternatives
<Maaz> magespawn: "Mendeley Alternatives and Similar Software - AlternativeTo.net" http://alternativeto.net/software/mendeley/ :: "Papers or Mendeley? « Astu's science blog" http://astuscience.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/papers-or-mendeley/ :: "Ye Olde Jonathan Birge » Blog Archive » Mendeley: How NOT to ..." http://scripts.mit.edu/~birge/blog/mendeley-how-not-to-run-a
<Maaz> -beta-preview-program/ :: "Mendeley - Refworks alternatives - LibGuides at Kutztown Universi…
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> they all web stuff
<Kilos>  basically
<Kilos> all i need is to not crash drives when i got folders for everything
<Kilos> like ibid, commands for this, commands for that etc
<Kilos> and other workarounds and things i use
<zeref> hmmm
<Kilos> always end up  with a massive mess on desktop and when i tidy it i forget what went where
<Kilos> lo hmmmmer
<zeref> lo Kilos 
<Kilos> answer would be a secretary
<magespawn> they make real coffee too sometimes
<magespawn> so double score
<magespawn> folders with the name of the topic?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> but there so many commands for different things i still lose them and find another day when looking for something else
<magespawn> ahh well i always tend to keep multiple copies as well
<Kilos> lol yeah and they just as easy to forget where they are
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> might even have a mage one here
<Kilos> got a kerbero with networking stuff and links
<magespawn> sometimes spend awhile looking, even just through email
<Kilos> monkey with what he helped me with
<Kilos> etc etc
<magespawn> i am honoured
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> most guys that helped me have one
<Kilos> the weed is the ibid one 
<Kilos> and very deep somewhere is the crashkid with finding a prin i think it waster
<Kilos> printer
<mazal> I must say unity helps me a lot to find files
<Kilos> i also have them spread over 4 drives with different ubuntus on
<mazal> ouch
<magespawn> maybe use an external 
<Kilos> and an external that i dunno has what on apart from archives and backups
<mazal> Have you ever looked into recoil Kilos ?
<Kilos> nope what that
<Kilos> in firearms yes
<mazal> You set it up to monitor and then can search for phrases
<mazal> And it actually not only checks filename , but also file contents
<Kilos> the recoil on an fn rifle can almost break your shoulder if gas not set right
<mazal> I had it on my previous install , but never used it much as unity mostly found what I was looking for
<Kilos> will ask you again to tell me about it when/if i get kde going again
<Kilos> im crying
<Kilos> it wasnt a 80g drive with kde it was a 160g
<Kilos> mweeee
<mazal> You format wrong drive ?
<Kilos> with everything saved on the 50g /storage
<Kilos> tried boot-repair but forgot to disconnect kde
<Kilos> boot-repair killed mbr boot sector and everything
<mazal> Eina !!!
<Kilos> whole drive doesnt allow me to partittion
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> can you not reinstall kde?
<Kilos> such is life when you sit on your brain
<Kilos> it cant partition it
<Kilos> shows as unallocated but cant partition
<magespawn> usually when you reinstall it detects the previous install and allows a side by side install
<Kilos> maybe its some bug that came in with the 2 TB drive that was connected same time
<Kilos> not one ubuntu can add a partition on it
<Kilos> cant set it as active or anything
<magespawn> disktools?
<mazal> Have you tried in gparted "Device-delete partition table then Device-create partition table" ?
<Kilos> which one magespawn 
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> ive tried for days now with UBCD and supergrub
<magespawn> Called Disk Utility
<magespawn> will find a link
<magespawn> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gnome-disk-utility/
<magespawn> i have found that it works sometimes when goarted does not
<magespawn> gparted even
<Kilos> gparted cant see it at all
<Kilos> will look there ty
<Kilos> hope its not big download
<Kilos> i actually thing the mbr is corrupt in some way that i have been able to fix
<magespawn>  not too sure about the size
<Kilos> cant be too big methinks
<magespawn> should be in the software centre
<Kilos> oh then i have tried it
<Kilos> dont see drive at all
<magespawn> you sure?
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> ahh well
<magespawn> not sure what else to try
<Kilos> but will find a way or die trying
<Kilos> xp might work if i can get it to see the sata drive
<Kilos> then fixboot and fixmbr
<magespawn> did run Disk Utility as root?
<magespawn> apparently it defaults to the current user
<Kilos> ran it from my unity
<Kilos> even testdisk cant see it
<Kilos> but bios can
<Kilos> so there must be a way
<magespawn> did you try them with sudo?
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> mm that sounds interesting
<Kilos> very. i will really feel ive accomplished something when its fixed again
<magespawn> indeed, document the steps if you can
<Kilos> will try but doing so many things mixes one up some
<magespawn> ahh we do what we can
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> will be a good one to win though
<Kilos> then the 2 TB should be easy
<Kilos> its getting used to what does what on ubcd thats a bit mind boggling
<magespawn> right
<Kilos> dunno if its clone faciltity clones mbr as well
<Kilos> that would be cool if it did
<magespawn> mazal: what is recoil?\
<mazal> magespawn, it's an app that monitors docs and allows you to search for word inside of docs.
<mazal> It's either recoil or recoll
<magespawn> will search
<mazal> Can't remember the spelling lekker
<magespawn> recoll
<magespawn> it is
<mazal> And I know you can run it either by itself , or as a lense
<magespawn> http://www.lesbonscomptes.com/recoll/
<magespawn> i am out of here for now, late all
<Kilos> toods magespawn ty
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<mazal> Sleep well magespawn 
<Kilos> im sure he will be back later
<zeref> I'm trying to setup my dhcp-server for a Lan network
<zeref> do i need entries for domain-name-servers, domain-name?
<mazal> I have to go pack and all
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<Kilos> ok sleep tight and good luck maz
<Kilos> grr
<queery> hi oom Kilos 
<queery> wht do you need feedback
<queery> ?
<Kilos> hi queery 
<Kilos> for nlsthzn to do the books thing
<Kilos> photos attendance etc
<queery> wanneer is die review van die loco
<Kilos> what yous did and so on
<Kilos> 18
<nlsthzn> oh hai... for the release parties of joburg and pretoria
<nlsthzn> for 12.10
<Kilos> but he updates our thing monthly
<queery> yea but do you know when the review of the loco is
<queery> wasn't it tonight
<queery> or some sonday
<Kilos> review is 18 dec
<Kilos> and meeting night before
<queery> ok cool
<queery> we are just getting the pics
<queery> where do Isend it to
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ?
<superfly> Kilos: ja, we're all fine.
<Kilos> good superfly ty
<nlsthzn> I just need a link so I can post it on the team report... if we only have photo's I can blog it and put a link
<nlsthzn> nlsthzn at gmail dot com
<nlsthzn> just need the photo's and some info (dates etc,)
<Kilos> thats the thing. its called Team Reports
<nlsthzn> +
<nlsthzn> +1 even
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i couldnt remember what you do neelsie
<Kilos> sorry
<queery> nlsthzn, just uploading to dropbox for you
<queery> don't have it on a blog
<nlsthzn> queery, kk, just mail me the link and give em some details, when what how who why etc. and I will do the rest :p
<nlsthzn> AFAIK there was parties in joburg and Pretoria?
<queery> all went well, we had lots of fun at the house for hack in centurion, got shown some of the projects they are working on while we were there. We are a bit disappointed about the turnout, but we had fun together.
<queery> still waiting till dropbox uploads
<queery> party details: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-za/1999/detail/
<queery> still waiting
<queery> dropbox is so slow
<Kilos> bbnn
<nlsthzn> queery, going to lala land.. message me here or pop an e-mail :) night all 
<queery> nlsthzn,  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14393547/Ubuntu%20release.zip
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-18
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<bduk1> more almal
<nlsthzn> Goeie more, Suid Afrika
<Kilos> hi bduk1  neelsi!
<Kilos> neelsie too
<Kilos> nlsthzn, i found out that dragonballz thing is or was a seriel on the idiot box here
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> lol i never watch animated stuff
<Kilos> thats why im doof
<Kilos> doff
<nlsthzn> I try to only watch animated stuff that is why I am doff :p
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> someone was clever enough to download a wonderful android application that spoofs your phone's MAC address
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> so every time I blackhole his address he just changes it
<Squirm> and carries on torrenting
<Vince-0> yoh
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> sorry was outside getting feet fulla thorns
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> haha but ive sprayed all dubbeltjies i hope
<Kilos> some second time and new ones first time
<Kilos> maybe i need to invest in shoes
<Kilos> but i like being the vervlenderde kaalvoet klonkie
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed hows things by you?
<Kilos> are you and maia at the same place
<Kilos> ?
<tumbleweed> Kilos: hi. in london , on may way to SF for a month
<Kilos> aha ok ty enjoy it 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey, happy bday dude
<psyatw> hi nlsthzn
<psyatw> hi kbmonkey, happy birthday
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hes away
<Kilos> mail him to wake him up
<psyatw> a bucket full of cold water would help him realise what kind of day it is today!
<Kilos> hehe
 * trender slaps Kilos around a bit with a large trout
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> om nom nom
<Kilos> haha what you eating nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> some chilly bites :)
<Kilos> yummy
<nlsthzn> and I just installed Cinnamon 2 on my Xubuntu install... very awesome
<Kilos> anything is better than x
<Kilos> even mate
<nlsthzn> I had sfce looking really spiffy... actually this cinnamon looks almost identical :p
<Kilos> even unity is better
<nlsthzn> better is a subjective term...
<Kilos> but then i mean only with 12.04 so far
<nlsthzn> unity in 12.04 is slow and buggy
<Kilos> slowish ya but then so is kde in 12.04
<Kilos> but seems stable here now
<Kilos> 13.10 kubuntu is lekker fast
<Kilos> havent tried unity in 13.10
<nlsthzn> to many little issues for me with unity... and the focus wasn't on desktop but on the phone...
<nlsthzn> and now the focus is on tablets >.<
<Kilos> eish they painful things
<Kilos> might be better with ubuntu on
<Kilos> android is really hard to work with imo
<nlsthzn> android is awesome :p
<Kilos> whew i battle with then tablets
 * nlsthzn restarts xchat...
<Kilos> xchat rocks
<nlsthzn> grrr... xchat messing with my themeing karma... cant get it to be monochromatic in the panel :/ 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> dont you like coloured nicks
<nlsthzn> not that...
<nlsthzn> the icon in the panel is orange when all the others are monochrime
<nlsthzn> *monochrome
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> lol orange is the right colour for xchat
<nlsthzn> :p
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> ah thanks nlsthzn and Kilos for the wishes
<kbmonkey> too kind
<Kilos> happy birthday to youuuuuuu
<Kilos> maybe you have many more happy ones monkey
<Kilos> and everything you wish yourself
<kbmonkey> I look like a monkey and act like one too
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> chomp your bananas
<theblazehen> Hey all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi gerritfromsa 
<Kilos> whew your connect is sick
<gerritfromsa> Yes Im battling
<Kilos> i forget how you connect?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what isp you use?
<Kilos> lets see if we can rev them
<gerritfromsa> 3G ....
<Kilos> which provider
<Kilos> and what signal strength you get?
<gerritfromsa> Eish
<Kilos> email or get their ceo on twitter and complain
<Kilos> they sort things out quick if the world sees you are unhappy
<gerriefromsa> This is killing me
<Kilos> is it the 3g?
<gerriefromsa> Usually its great
<Kilos> yeah you dont normally battle
<gerriefromsa> Not sure whats happening right now
<Kilos> fone them and say there is a prob with the tower
<Kilos> they can see on their pcs if its cutting or weak
<gerriefromsa> Trying to find open wifi network...
<gerriefromsa> Some neighbor is running a hotspot so I`ll have to wait for them to log in to get the username/password
<Kilos> hehe
<theblazehen> gerriefromsa: Which security?
<gerriefromsa> It looks like the hotspot is using base64 encoding so wireshark automatically decodes it
<theblazehen> gerriefromsa: open access, but user + pass?
<gerriefromsa> Thats the thing with a hotspot it puts you on the network without authentication
<gerriefromsa> Now its a matter of waiting ...
<Kilos> wow
<theblazehen> Do you have a virtual server?
<Kilos> but your 3g is getting better
<theblazehen> Try and set up sshd on port 53, then use a socks proxy
<gerriefromsa> Seems so
<gerriefromsa> Blazehen , not following?
<theblazehen> gerriefromsa: if you connect to the hotspot. connecting to remote servers on port 53 should work
<theblazehen> 53 is DNS port
<theblazehen> Works with many of those "AlwaysOn" hotspots too
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: There isn't a pot on
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<magespawn> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for magespawn!
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<magespawn> Kilos ping
<Kilos> magespawn, pong
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> how you
<magespawn> good and you?
<Kilos> hate the internet
<Kilos> otherwise good ty
<Kilos> i been trying to make a site
<Kilos> google sites suck
<magespawn> why now?
<Kilos> wix seems better but too mucy to sort
<magespawn> yes they are very limited
<Kilos> wix seems good but there so much to sort out
<magespawn> you can do most simple things on a google site, but they restrict script and such
<Kilos> all i want is like a shop with a book for sale and maybe more later
<magespawn> that is actually quite a lot
<superfly> hey magespawn, how have you been?
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<magespawn> how are you going to sell the book? electronic or printed?
<magespawn> hi superfly good and you?
<Kilos> electronic i think in pdf
<magespawn> with or wtihout DRM?
<magespawn> copyrighted?
<Kilos> i dunno bout that stuff
<superfly> I'm OK
<Kilos> it will mosy likely sell one then 50 more places will have them a week later
<magespawn> well DRM is digital rights management, basically trys to stop people from making alterations or selling copies
<magespawn> what windows does with their software
<Kilos> superfly, you cross me??
<superfly> Kilos: no, why?
<Kilos> where do you get that from magespawn 
<Kilos> i greeted you twice today
<magespawn> not too sure, but most of it can be broken anyway
<Kilos> lol was expecting an "I'm not blind I'm ignoring you"
<magespawn> it might be better to go with a creative commons license of some sort
<Kilos> yeah magespawn nothing is private or safe on the net, that why i want the stick bit with it
<Kilos> i have no idea how all that stuff works magespawn 
<magespawn> the stick bit?
<Kilos> theyll laugh at me with a 10 page booklet
<magespawn> do you want to make money from the book?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i need to do something
<magespawn> might be better to run a site where you can have advertising to make money
<Kilos> i read somewhere that no one ever gets anything from adverts
<Kilos> i want to supply ordinary peeps with the tools and knowlegde to fix their own pcs
<magespawn> i think you can, but you need to put a bit of planning into it
<Kilos> as in you know the cost of data recovery
<magespawn> do you have spare data at the moment?
<Kilos> not much ive wasted tons googling
<Kilos> down to 50m a day till month end
<Kilos> google sites eats data
<magespawn> well when have maybe take a look at what i did with my google site at www.gandcnet.com
<magespawn> the only thing i pay for os the domain name
<magespawn> s/os/is
<Kilos> ok i go see
<magespawn> affiliate marketing is one of the ways to mamke money
<magespawn> s/mamke/make
<superfly> Kilos: I have hardly been at a computer all day today
<Kilos> just teasing superfly 
<Kilos> i know you busy
<magespawn> out galivanting superfly?
<superfly> heh. if only
<Kilos> inetpro, waar is die water man
<Kilos> maak oop die kraan
<magespawn> i have been wondering what the point of byobu is? can you run it locally and on the a server?
<magespawn> has anybody used it?
<Kilos> ok ill check
<Kilos> text based window manager
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> why would you need it other than on a server
<magespawn> maybe you like to use something like vim a lot
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i dont even use gedit anymore
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> i like nano
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> old age maybe
<Kilos> yo spinza 
<magespawn> well stick with what you know, espcially if it does the job
<Kilos> i used to use gedit but nano be lekker
<Kilos> 12.04 has to run a script to get 3g to aotu connect and i turn off bot splash
<Kilos> boot splash
<Kilos> thats how i saw the error with zram
<Kilos> and eventually found it only pops up after you install remastersys
<Kilos> i go crash now, night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-19
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<ThatGraemeGuy_> morning
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<bduk1> More Kilos  and all others
<Kilos> tecnology is wonderful. got a small plastic half box thing with 3x 1.5v batteries in and a led. led changes colours from reg to blue to white but i cant find what is changing the colours
<Kilos> must be something in the led itself. there is nothing else
<Kilos> magic smagic
<Kilos> technology
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 !
<Vince-0> !
<mazal> How can I set a folder's permissions to be sticky so that all files and folders created in that folder automatically get's those specified permissions of the sub folder
<mazal> I tried investigating the option of chmod , but I fail to get it right
<Kilos> just one folder mazal ?
<Kilos> have you tried chowning it
<mazal> Kilos, my problem is , I have a folder that is shared for 2 users
<mazal> So I put them both in the same group ne
<mazal> And I give the folder permissions for that group
<mazal> BUT
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<mazal> When user A creates a doc or folder inside that , only he has permissions to the file or folder
<mazal> By default everything a user creates is set for permissions to only him , even inside a shared folder
<mazal> So now user B can't do anything on user A's docs and visa versa
<Kilos> has user be no admin rights
<mazal> And one can't go and manually run a chmod every 10 minutes on everything inside there
<Kilos> who is user B
<mazal> Doesn't matter who he is
<Vince-0> I think you need umask settings
<nlsthzn> morning all
<mazal> Ag what is wrong with this ubuntu now again today
<mazal> can't minimize any windows **sigh**
<Kilos> hehe make lotsa workspaces
<mazal> And the launcher went bonkers as well
<mazal> Mind of its own
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Is this syntex correct: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<confluency> No. There's a separate command for doing a distribution upgrade.
<confluency> I'm pretty sure it's do-release-upgrade
<mazal> No that's not what I'm looking for
<confluency> What are you trying to do?
<mazal> It's the one that is "better" than just sudo apt-get upgrade , the one that does the kernels as well
<Kilos> aptitude upgrade
<mazal> The apt-get one is dist-upgrade ne oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> the fly told me not to use dist-upgrade
<Kilos> aptitude does what you need
<confluency> Apparently dist-upgrade will install new kernels. It does other things as well, though, which may not be desirable.
<confluency> Why not just install the kernels separately?
<mazal> I usually do it with update manager , but I also use apt-get upgrade a lot , but that always skip the kernels
<confluency> You can do it on the commandline too. Just apt-get install [whatever kernel packages upgrade told you it held back].
<Kilos> yes thats right but aptitude upgrade does the kernels
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
 * Kilos greets confluency 
<confluency> Hello
<Kilos> you not an aptitude fan confluency 
<confluency> I've never had a compelling reason to use it.
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi confluency
<mazal> Kilos, only thing I don't like about aptitude is the stuff it automatically removes. Makes me nervous
<Kilos> only thing i find with aptitude is that it doesnt care about locked versions
<Kilos> just read it mazal it gives solutions and all for probs
<Kilos> it wont remove stuff unless you accept it
<Kilos> so you have the choice to first see what it wants to remove
<Kilos> maybe its some of that stuff thats causing all your probs\
<mazal> sudo aptitude upgrade now suddenly gives nothing
<mazal> Nothing it wants to remove I mean
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it normally only removes unneccesary stuff
<mazal> Looks like Ubuntu decided it's test mazal week again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you made it sick now it want revenge
<mazal> Last time I ran it it wanted to remove a ton of stuff and I canceled and didn't let it
<mazal> It wasn't me , I didn't do anything
<Kilos> ja ja
<Kilos> normally the stuff it wants to remove are unused dependancies and so on that arent needed anymore
<Kilos> just always read what it wants to remove, as long as it doesnt show ubuntu-desktop you are safe
<mazal> I wonder what happened to all the ones it wanted to remove the last time
<Kilos> they are being used for something or apt-get removed them for you
<Kilos> or the update manager
<mazal> grrrrrrrrr
<Kilos> wat nou
<mazal> You see , I can't minimize or close windows. Now I went and right-click on the active chrome on the launcher to close it from there , choose quit , and it closes my xchat
<mazal> Instead of chrome
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal munbels some crude words
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> you can set it in settings somewhere what xchat uses to get online with
<Kilos> yours is most likely using chrome
<superfly> ohai, before I leave my PC again
<Kilos>  mhi my fly
<Kilos> you too busy man
<mazal> Now I closed nautilus and it closed xchat again
<mazal> Die ding is mal
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> you got some bug there
<Kilos> you need clever peeps to help find that prob
<confluency> mazal: is this a continuing problem, or did it just start now?
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy_: hi. You busy right now? Saw you in #reddit-sysadmin, wanted to chat a bit to a sysadmin as I am thinking of choosing that as a career path
<Vince-0> !
<theblazehen> Vince-0: ?
<Vince-0> sysadmins not what it used to be
<Vince-0> read up on devops
<theblazehen> ah ok?
<theblazehen> thanks
<theblazehen> sysadmin bad now?
<Vince-0> no its all sysadmin
<Vince-0> but you need to look at the way its changing
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Vince-0> at least in the first world countries, servers aren't single instance items you baby their whole existence. They become disposable
<theblazehen> yeah
<Vince-0> the best thing to do is get some job feeds and see what the requirements are like. South Africa is pretty dismal on the Linux front - we're 5 years behind and there exists 'not so open' people networks
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Vince-0> take this one for instance: http://www.careerweb.co.za/Common/ViewJob.asp?JobID=058059062049048048008
<Vince-0> pretty legacy stuff
<theblazehen> ok
<theblazehen> yeah :/
<Vince-0> vs this: http://rocketrecruit.co.za/site/?page_id=145
<Vince-0> same one here : http://www.pnet.co.za/index.php?s=advert_view&g=6224&i=1
<Vince-0> in any case, first steps are Linux+, LPIC1,2,3 or RHCE
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> So you would recommend devops?
<Vince-0> I think a guy from this or another channel actually went for that Amazon interview
<Vince-0> not easy
<Vince-0> devops is like sysadmin on steriods 'cos you fit into SDLC and dev environment as well
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Vince-0> still need to know the fundamentals
<theblazehen> yeah
<Vince-0> in fact I'm getting a job spec for just such a position in Durban today
<theblazehen> ah nice
<Vince-0> some points from other job specs: 
<Vince-0> DNS+SPF+MX, MTAs like Postfix etc, Anti spam, SMTP etc
<Vince-0> networking concepts (NAT, Routing, etc).  Cisco 
<Vince-0> netstat, ps, strace, postfix, tomcat, apache2, iptables, scripting
<Vince-0> Novell product experience
<theblazehen> whoah, ok
<Vince-0> why sysadmins can't code: http://cuddletech.com/blog/?p=817
<Vince-0> here's webafrica's job bounty: http://www.hiringbounty.com/job/view/299/linux-systems-administrator
<theblazehen> ty
<Vince-0> so rather than be a 'sysadmin' you need to master every aspect of the system and the Linux kernel and distro's are the tools to implement said solution.
<theblazehen> yeah. And for devops ?
<Vince-0> that's why there's always "Linxux" and security/database/network/software admin positions
<Vince-0> devops is literally development + operations so it has more coding angle
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Vince-0> for distributed systems
<theblazehen> I don't like the dev angle THAT much though
<Vince-0> one wouldn't use devops methods on a solution of 5 machines but on 100+ maybe
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Vince-0> well, sysadmin becomes more like dev eventually. After 5 years of admin work you will want to move up
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Vince-0> so far I haven't even go there
<Vince-0> got*
<theblazehen> ok
<Vince-0> here's a good post from Puppet Labs: they make solutions for distributed systems:
<Vince-0> http://puppetlabs.com/blog/what-is-a-devops-engineer
<theblazehen> ty
<Vince-0> since SA is a bit behind, there will be lots of room for growth
<Vince-0> np
<theblazehen> yeah
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<theblazehen> hi inetpro Kilos
<inetpro> hello theblazehen
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> glad to see you guys are still alive here
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
 * inetpro almost forgot about you
<Vince-0> between some stupid postfix work
<Kilos> me?
<inetpro> Kilos: never
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> my lucky day
<Kilos> oh forgot my weekly smileys
<Kilos> :-) :) <3
<ThatGraemeGuy_> theblazehen: what do you want to know?
<theblazehen> Pretty much which part of the career is enjoyable, which are not enjoyable, which parts are challenging, which similar careers are there (eg. devops)
<ThatGraemeGuy_> devops is not a job
<ThatGraemeGuy_> its a way of working
<theblazehen> ok]
<ThatGraemeGuy_> also, that's a pretty broad question, not really sure where to start ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy_> where are you now in terms of career timeline?
<theblazehen> Still in high school :/
<ThatGraemeGuy_> ok cool
<ThatGraemeGuy_> my path may not be typical, e.g. i have no formal tertiary education
<theblazehen> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy_> but i left school with the idea of being a chartered accountant and that didn't work out and i moved into IT
<theblazehen> ah 
<ThatGraemeGuy_> but from there i followed the traditional path
<theblazehen> which is? CS/IT --> ?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> no i mean in terms of career progression
<theblazehen> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy_> so first job was pretty much just desktop support stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy_> install apps, configure printers, fix broken stuff
<theblazehen> k
<ThatGraemeGuy_> i started touching on netware server and later windows 2000 just before i left
<theblazehen> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy_> next job i looked after a small network across 2 offices, still primarily desktop stuff, a bit more server stuff and I had an external consulting company to fall back on for the tougher stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy_> got retrenched, stressed a lot
<ThatGraemeGuy_> lucked upon a 6-month contract sitting on helpdesk, when that ran out i ran into some more luck and stepped into the main sysadmin role at the same company which became available
<theblazehen> ah nice
<ThatGraemeGuy_> was there for about 4 years, moved to a big corporate, hated it, left after not even a year
<ThatGraemeGuy_> those 4 years a learned a TON though
<ThatGraemeGuy_> got lots of pieces of paper with microsoft logos on them which primarily helped boost the paycheque :)
<theblazehen> ah ok :)
<ThatGraemeGuy_> after the big corporate i went to a company that provides outsourced IT services for people who couldn't be bothered to have their own IT staff
<ThatGraemeGuy_> some people just don't need full time IT people
<theblazehen> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy_> didn't enjoy that much, left to work at a big local website
<theblazehen> ah ok
<ThatGraemeGuy_> maybe worth noting up until this point its all pretty much Windows stuff
<theblazehen> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy_> 2009 i started at the big local website, and more or less drifted towards the linux side, as the windows stuff there was pretty minimal
<theblazehen> yeah
<superfly> which is where I met ThatGraemeGuy_
<superfly> :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy_> yes, shame.... sorry about that ;)
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy_: hardly, I'm more sorry you had to work with me
<ThatGraemeGuy_> so i was there for 4.5 years and learnt a HUUUGE amount
<theblazehen> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy_> and now at my current job its all linux all the time
<theblazehen> nice
<ThatGraemeGuy_> so i'm pretty sure none of that probably answered any of your questions ;-)
<theblazehen> Well answered a way I can become sysadmin :p
<theblazehen> helldesk -> etc
<ThatGraemeGuy_> the enjoyable part is that there is always something new to keep the brain engaged
<ThatGraemeGuy_> the less enjoyable part is that some people are asses
<theblazehen> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy_> and some people are MONUMENTAL asses
<superfly> You can also start as a developer, and move into Sysadmin too...
<theblazehen> Management or users mostly?
<superfly> another way
<theblazehen> superfly: was that how you went?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> if you're in the game long enough you will encounter idiocy at all levels
<theblazehen> yeah
<superfly> theblazehen: I'm not a sysadmin, I'm a developer
<theblazehen> superfly: ah ok
<ThatGraemeGuy_> on the sysadmin side, you generall start out on helpdesk and/or desktop support
<theblazehen> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy_> and if things work out right you eventually move up away from user-level issues more towards system-level issues
<ThatGraemeGuy_> and depending what you enjoy you can go in specialist directions
<theblazehen> How long would it normally take helldesk -> sysadmin?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> so maybe more networking stuff, or virtualisation, or storage networks, etc.
<theblazehen> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy_> its hard to say, it depends on your capacity for learning, the opportunities that present themselves and the people you work with
<theblazehen> ok thanks
<ThatGraemeGuy_> in my case, in 2002 i started at the desktop/sysadmin job
<theblazehen> ah ok
<ThatGraemeGuy_> the management there were pretty laid back, as long as things were not on fire, i could pretty much do what i want, so i had a lot of opportunity to learn
<theblazehen> ah nice
<ThatGraemeGuy_> spare hardware + internet access + time
<theblazehen> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy_> by the time i was retrenched there in 2004 i was what most would consider a junior sysadmin
<theblazehen> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy_> i could push most of the server buttons to do regular stuff, add users, reset password, backup and restore from tape
<theblazehen> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy_> i wasn't building highly available mysql clusters though :)
<theblazehen> yeah :p
<theblazehen> You do that now?
<ThatGraemeGuy_> then 2004-2007 i also had ample opportunity to learn
<theblazehen> k
<ThatGraemeGuy_> big stuff we tended to outsource to a consulting company, but i made sure that i worked very closely with them and did a lot of my own research whenever they mentioned anything that i wasn't familiar with
<ThatGraemeGuy_> also it helps that the guys who ran the consulting company were quite chill as well so they were happy to share information and help me out when i got stuck with stuff
<theblazehen> ah OK nice
<ThatGraemeGuy_> by the time i left there were some things that would've been outsourced in the past that i would handle almost on my own
<ThatGraemeGuy_> e.g. an exchange server upgrade i did, where i put the plan together and then just asked them to look it over and comment
<theblazehen> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy_> you need to have a natural curiosity for this stuff. its not enough to know "do X then do Y", the good sysadmin wants to know more detail
<ThatGraemeGuy_> so yeah, a natural curiosity, a thick skin :)
<theblazehen> yeah :) 
<ThatGraemeGuy_> and a bit of luck to be in the right place at the right time
<theblazehen> I'm good with curiosity
<theblazehen> currently running an Ubuntu server with pxe booting and lvm for example
<theblazehen> did it in a weekend just because
<theblazehen> with a transparent squid proxy
<ThatGraemeGuy_> and yes, i do have to put up highly available mysql clusters now
<ThatGraemeGuy_> they actually asked me to do it as part of my interview process
<theblazehen> ooh nice
<Kilos> hi tal0n 
<tal0n> hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> readin: http://davidplanella.org/empowering-loco-teams-at-uds/
<nlsthzn> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22027/intro-by-jono-bacon-keynote-by-mark-shuttleworth/
<nlsthzn> uds startung
<nlsthzn> *starting
<Kilos> hoop jy tuis inetpro ! dit storm nou hier
<inetpro> eish!
<theblazehen> Kilos: how bad?
<Kilos> not bad
<theblazehen> thats good
<Kilos> and not too close yet. odds drops of rain
<Kilos> coming from the north i think
<theblazehen> Ah, yay
<Kilos> hi up dark clouds moving in from the west
<Kilos> you might make it inetpro 
<Kilos> listen to the falling rain, listen to it fall
<Kilos> hmm... hail as well
<Kilos> rather noisy on a zink roof
<theblazehen> Hmm, sucks Kilos :/ I enjoy hail
<Kilos> ya me  too. its good for growing things
<Kilos> bad for fruit already forming though
<Kilos> nitrogen from the sky
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> we got massive mulberry trees, can normally make about 5kg of mulberry jam yearly but the last cold snap wiped everything
<Kilos> none this year sigh
<inetpro> dankie oom Kilos
<Kilos> enige tyd boetie
<inetpro> net 'n paar druppeltjies wat my gevang het
<Kilos> mooi
<inetpro> hoop maar ons het nie die watertjies weggejaag nie
<Kilos> dit lyk of dit hier verby is nou
<Kilos> 7mm
<Kilos> baie meer as 3mm
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> domdonner ticked the wrong place
<nlsthzn> it happens
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen_> Kilos: hmm...?
<Kilos> i gotta star a business or something and looking at virtual businesses
<Kilos> very hard to get into the head all the virtual stuff
<Kilos> s/star/start
<theblazehen_> ah ok
<Kilos> you growing up at the right time
<Kilos> all this stuff is part of your life
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight]
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-20
<Kilos> morning Squirm and others
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> môre bduk1 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Gaanit daar ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self?
<mazal> Kla nie dankie
<Kilos> het jy reg gemaak
<mazal> Weet nie wat fout is om reg te maak nie
<Kilos> een ou het jou iets gevra oor die probleem maar toe antwoord jy nie
<Kilos> hy is slim die man
<mazal> Het nie gesien nie , was seker toe ek weg was
<mazal> Vanmore is my launcher weer reg , maar grsync is mal
<Kilos> hy baie slimmer as ons
<Kilos> doen sudo touch /forcefsck  dan sal dit check op boot of iets nie reg is nie
<mazal> Myne check gereeld
<mazal> Elke 5 boots
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Daar is nou al so baie verskillende weird goed dat ek dink iets op die system files moet nie lekker wees nie
<Kilos> en toe? het aptitude net nuwe kernels instaleer maar nie ander goed reg gemaak ook nie?
<mazal> As ek nie so besig was nie sou ek re-install , maar het nie tyd nie
<Kilos> ja dit moet wees
<Kilos> doen dit oor n naweek man
<Kilos> dis omdat jy nie meer na ons meetings kom nie
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wbb iftop showing too much activity
<mazal> Naweke is ook vol oom
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> wat is die plek citrusnobilis.c 
<Kilos> ek sien dit in iftop
<Kilos> Maaz: google citrusnobilis.c 
<Maaz> Kilos: "Tangerine - Citrus nobilis - Overview - Encyclopedia of Life" http://eol.org/pages/582204/overview :: "Citrus nobilis Lour. (C. madurensis Lour.) - SpringerReference" http://www.springerreference.com/docs/html/chapterdbid/316641.html :: "Rootstocks influence granulation in Kinnow mandarin (Citrusnobilis ..."
<Maaz> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304423803001857 :: "Glossary - The International Dermal Institute" http://www.dermalins…
<Kilos> now why is my iftop showing that
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello :)
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> grrrr power of for 5 mins again
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> sigh
 * Squirm looks arounf
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> hello
<theblazehen_> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello theblazehen_ 
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn kbmonkey Mezenir 
<nlsthzn> salute
<Kilos> meeting monday night hey
<Kilos> kbmonkey, sort your agenda
<Mezenir> hi kilos
<Mezenir> how goes ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<theblazehen_> hi Kilos
<theblazehen_> Guess what boots again?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen_ tell?
<theblazehen_> My PC!
<theblazehen_> had to copy the kernel to right place.
<theblazehen_> Using tftp to boot, had wrong kernel
<Kilos> how did it get in the qrong place
<Kilos> wrong
<theblazehen_> using nfs at root. Boots using /srv/netboot/tftpboot/vmlinuz-linux, new kernel in /srv/netboot/nfsroot/boot/vmlinuz-linux
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> thats too involved for me
<theblazehen_> Lol, was for mee too 2 months ago :p
<Kilos> good for you
<charl> good evening
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> i go sleep
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<charl> oh too late
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<charl> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi charl 
<charl> how's it going
<psychicist> it's going well
<psychicist> I've just come back from Polish class
<psychicist> and talking to some Polish girls
<psychicist> :)
<charl> lol very good
<charl> are polish girls cute?
<psychicist> yes, they are
<charl> lol
<psychicist> I was talking to a girl from the fitness club, who I added on facebook today
<psychicist> and then I saw her just outside of the building where I had Polish class with another girl, who was even cuter
<charl> whaaaaat
<psychicist> really, I need to give you an introduction here
<psychicist> well, they find excuses to talk to me most of the time, because I'm not too horrible-looking myself
<charl> sure :P well you do work out at least
<psychicist> so after Oktoberfest I guess you should have some Polefest :D
<charl> polefest! oh my goodness that sounds like pole dancing
<psychicist> yeah, that too
<psychicist> haha
<psychicist> but I got good genes from my parents, my friends are always jealous of the pretty girls I meet wherever I go
<charl> lucky lucky... :P
<psychicist> :D
<charl> not that i look bad but i don't tend to "get out much" if you know what i mean
<charl> ';)
<psychicist> yes, I understand what you mean
<charl> watching a movie http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1824254/
<psychicist> but when I came here I started travelling a lot more and going to places
<charl> fascinating !
<charl> ah yeah
<psychicist> I guess it helps that I'm not too nerdy in the first place
<psychicist> but I don't think you are either
<charl> heh it's funny that you say that
<charl> i'm currently looking for jobs and i had an interview two weeks ago
<charl> one of the questions was about if i'm comfortable speaking to clients
<charl> so i said yeah i'm not one of those antisocial ict types
<psychicist> yeah
<charl> the guy that was interviewing me said "yeah well you speak so comfortably compared to you we are the antisocial types"
<psychicist> hahaha
<charl> in the meantime i barely have a social life :P
<charl> but they didn't know that
<psychicist> I guess it's just your natural ability to talk like that
<psychicist> I never had to learn it either
<charl> my lack of social life is probably more by choice than by force :P
<charl> oh, and i bought a roomba yesterday evening
<charl> i first had a philips homerun but it was a mess and it was half broken
<psychicist> hmm
<charl> so i returned it and got a roomba instead, super impressed with the roomba so far
<psychicist> you know, at some point I was studying so much IT-related stuff that I barely left my home
<psychicist> I am glad about it now, but I feel the lack of a social life may not have been that great either
<charl> oh my goodness
<charl> i can not recommend this enough - watch this film
<charl> it's awesome
<charl> nn
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-21
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn Squirm 
<nlsthzn> good morning all
<nlsthzn> had a bit of a storm last night (and now still raining)...
<nlsthzn> about 30% of all the trees here have been blown over :/
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> we had 13mm last night and very happy about that
<nlsthzn> I am busy uploading a vid of a drive through Ruwais this morning... already uploaded one of the rain last night 
<Kilos> you dont see rain often nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> nope
<Kilos> isnt that sand storm country
<nlsthzn> not really this being a desert and all :p
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> sandstorm happen a lot more oftern
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> *often
<nlsthzn> even the schools are closed because it rained :p
<nlsthzn> Daughter is happy 
<Kilos> saw on carteblanche or one of them that this area is now classed as semi arid
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> môre inetpro 13mm hier gisteraand
<Xethron> Morning Kilos
<nlsthzn> hmmm 26mm of rain fell here last night... 
<nlsthzn> cool
<nlsthzn> a place here called Dalma had 80mm
<Kilos> no wonder the ahabs have a holiday
<nlsthzn> :0
<nlsthzn> and the rain still continues as do the warnings 
<nlsthzn> going to be a wet weekend it seems
<Kilos> warnings about what?
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<nlsthzn> warnings of the continued rain and perhaps more wind
<nlsthzn> alo ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> aha not floods
<nlsthzn> doesn't take much rain to flood us out... and the whole country is sea level and sometimes a little above and below so you have to avoid gully's and valleys... I had to dride a detour this morning just to get to the school as one part of the road had to much water for my little car
<Kilos> wow
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> nlsthzn: where do you live?
<nlsthzn> currently in the UAE
<nlsthzn> small town called Ruwais
<Squirm> ok
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> !
<Vince-0> !
<Vince-0> indeed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg-r2 
<SmilyBorg-r2> hey there
<Vince-0> SmilyBorg-r2, !
<SmilyBorg-r2> Hey Vince-0
<Vince-0> So Blake (traceps.co.za) remember Fabien?
<Vince-0> They're looking for Linux skills
<Vince-0> lol
<SmilyBorg-r2> yeah
<SmilyBorg-r2> hehe
<Vince-0> if you're interested? I'm busy fleshing out the job spec and going to post it to the various lists
<SmilyBorg-r2> yeah, better than nothing
<Vince-0> sure, I'll forward
<Vince-0> "cloud architecture" lols
<SmilyBorg-r2> hehe
<DarkSurferZA> Yo
<superfly> ho ho
<Kilos> hi DarkSurferZA SubOracle 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> fly too
<Kilos> ohi Private_User howsit?
<DarkSurferZA> Seriously superfly, seriously
<DarkSurferZA> How r u guys doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<DarkSurferZA> Yeah, not bad. Been very busy. Living the dream and all that
<DarkSurferZA> Anyone play with the new ubuntu on android emulator?
<Private_User> hi Kilos and everybody else, how is you all doing?
<Private_User> I hope all is 100%
<Vince-0> DarkSurferZA, is that a chroot? I've tried Debian with LXDE on my Moto
<Vince-0> performance sux!
<Kilos> yeah is there a kinda smiley that shows thumbs up
<Private_User> btw I wanted to find out does anybody use any other email client on Ubuntu other than Thunderbird?
<DarkSurferZA> Its the new ubuntu phone sdk.
<Kilos> :-D
<DarkSurferZA> Looks like the android one, just ubuntu on the inside
<Kilos> yes DarkSurferZA i use evolution
<Kilos> it gives the option of making its own backup
<DarkSurferZA> Sies
<confluency> Private_User: I used to use Sylpheed.
<Kilos> hehe
<confluency> You can basically do absolutely anything with Sylpheed's filters.
<DarkSurferZA> Just kidding, it was the original exchange integrated client. Loved it
<Kilos> easiest to setup of them all methinks
<Private_User> confluency,  ok is it better than Thunderbird, cause I use that on windows had no issues but tried to setup all my webmail accounts on their and it crashed a few times before I could get them all working and synched
<Kilos> morning confluency 
<confluency> Private_User: I found it to be quite light and stable.
<DarkSurferZA> True as well Kilos 
<confluency> Just try it and see if it works for you.
<Private_User> ok cool maybe I will give it a go
<DarkSurferZA> Just a question
<DarkSurferZA> Why change mail clients if your current one works?
<confluency> Because it's nice to have options?
<DarkSurferZA> What does 1 do that the other doesnt, and does it justify the heartache?
<DarkSurferZA> No, i agree on options, but if u find a nice option, then why change?
<Kilos> thunderbird isnt lekker and dont give the option of making its own backup
<DarkSurferZA> The buttons are where u left them in ur current mail client, right?
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<confluency> I use a lot of web interfaces because there's nothing better, but I'm not really happy with them. So I check all the available clients again about once a year to see if there's anything nicer that wasn't around before.
<Private_User> DarkSurferZA, lol good question, but thunderbird crashed so many times before I got it setup I am wondering if the offline folders will be fine and not be corrupted
<DarkSurferZA> Well,if your current client isnt a good enough option, then i guess it is good enough reason then
<DarkSurferZA> Havent had a thunderbird or evolution crash in the last year, but its what u like for your mail, yes?
<confluency> Even if you're reasonably happy with a client, you may find that there's something *even better* that you've been missing out on.
<DarkSurferZA> confluency: true. But *nix people gotta stop changing just cause 1 was released last week
<confluency> Why?
<DarkSurferZA> And then argue about which is better cause the button colors are metro and stuff
<Private_User> lol
<confluency> If there's a low cost to try something new, why not do it?
<DarkSurferZA> I dont have a problem with trying, but the serial mine is better than yours thing is painful
<DarkSurferZA> Its not better cause its newer
<confluency> The flip side to people who are constantly on the bleeding edge are people who use the same programs as they stagnate and refuse to switch until the bitter end. ;)
<Private_User> but you have a point what if there is something better which you are not aware of and also has features you need which in you current client does not exist causing you to have to seperate applications
<confluency> Having flamewars over something which is a matter of personal taste is pretty stupid.
<Private_User> *to-->two
<DarkSurferZA> confluency: i think we agree for the most part, change is what makes the gears keep turning
<DarkSurferZA> But as an end user, i havve used too many mail clients, and i have heard too many people tell me not to use the one i am currently using
<confluency> It's bad to get too attached to something that becomes obsolete, especially if it's something that relies on updates because it interacts with changing internet protocols.
<Private_User> btw guys any reason why when I have an issue in Ubuntu and it asks if I wanna send an error report the error report crashes whe I click yes?
<superfly> ohai
<confluency> I really loved Galeon (a web browser), but I eventually had to migrate away from it when the project died and a crucial feature became unusable.
<Kilos> Private_User, get it to open details and see what it is
<confluency> DarkSurferZA: you should tell those people to climb a tree. Unless they're talking about Outlook, in which case please don't use that. ;)
<DarkSurferZA> Lol
<DarkSurferZA> I just think we need to respect that some people like to find things where they left them, and other people like bleeding edge
<confluency> Private_User: I don't know. I turned that stuff off, because it never worked properly.
<Private_User> Kilos, I did that as well and that also sometimes crashes not all the time so now I just click cancel al the way out
<DarkSurferZA> Me personally, after so many system crashes and rebuild from trying a new "feature", is tell me what the benefit is before i think about wasting an evening
<confluency> Private_User: if apport is annoying you, you can just turn it off: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<DarkSurferZA> I just wish *nix people would get that 2% cpu time isnt worth the heart ache of having to teach all my old dogs new tricks
<Private_User> ok thanks confluency
<Private_User> speak of the apport
<confluency> I wouldn't switch applications for 2% CPU time. I usually switch if I get irritated by the lack of a feature, or the addition of a misfeature. Or in some cases a program going completely down the tubes after a major version upgrade.
<confluency> *cough*Amarok*cough*
<Private_User> I just received a message the System program problem detected, do you want to report the problem now?
<Private_User> hehe
<confluency> Yeah, I turned it off because there were constant false positives.
<DarkSurferZA> Haha, agree. Songbird almost came back from the dead though
<confluency> And that particular error gives you zero information.
<Kilos> Private_User, it might be some app you have removed and the conf files werent removed as well
<confluency> I have settled on Audacious. It has a new-ish GTK interface (in addition to its old winamp-style interface) which is simple and clean.
<Private_User> Kilos, ok this time I am trying the view details lets hope it does not crash
<DarkSurferZA> I still havent found a media client i am happy with
<confluency> That took a *long* time to find, though. I think I've tried every music player ever written.
<Kilos> vlc
<Kilos> even works on ms stuff
<confluency> And they all model their controls on walkman buttons. Hooray, cargo cult interfaces.
<DarkSurferZA> Vlc is good at playing media, i want to be able to catalogue, scan, mod, search my mood, etc
<confluency> I need something with playlist and library management.
<confluency> (MusicBrainz + the Picard client is great for tagging files, BTW.)
<Vince-0> rythmbox?
<DarkSurferZA> Anyone know why songbird died?
<confluency> Tried that; eventually grew to despise it.
<Kilos> https://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Playlist/
<Private_User> ok how do I read this report? whats the importand info to look at?
<DarkSurferZA> Playlist in vlc isnt rich enough feature wise
<Kilos> ah
<DarkSurferZA> On a slightly different note, who wants to take bets on the etoll shut down date?
<Kilos> Private_User, near the end i think you see what isnt working
<Kilos> somewhere in that error report is something thats not opening
<DarkSurferZA> Private_User: i usually just sit really close to the screen while reading, and make agreeing sounds while nodding my head
<Kilos> paste it at slexy.org
<Kilos> lol @ DarkSurferZA 
<Private_User> LOL @ DarkSurferZA 
<DarkSurferZA> Doesnt solve the problem, but people tend to think i know what is going on
<DarkSurferZA> Then take something which looks significant and google-fu my problems away
<DarkSurferZA> 70% of the time, it works every time
<DarkSurferZA> And no, my cologne is not made from real panther
<Private_User> Kilos, what is slexy.org?
<Private_User> Kilos, ok never mind just read the about page
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> http://slexy.org is a fast pastebin
<Kilos> used to show in the topic bar at the top of xchat
<Kilos> ya still does
<Kilos> once pasted and submitted the link changes then you copy paste that here and clever peeps can go see wassup
<Private_User> ok cool but how do I copy the error report?
<Private_User> ok for now its no longer on the screen
<Private_User> but for future how would I copy it?
<Private_User> cause I tried when it was on the screen did not seem to take
<Kilos> in that details page you highlight copy
<Private_User> tried that did not seem to work
<Kilos> right click copy once highlighted
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> there is a way
<Kilos> confluency, help
<Kilos> shift or control highlight or something
<confluency> If the text is selectable, you can just select and middle-click paste.
<Kilos> ty confluency does that work Private_User ?
<Private_User> thanks Kilos and confluency I will try it when I get the error report again but the one I had previously I was not able to select not even ctrl-a
<Kilos> sjoe
<confluency> Some dialogs have unselectable text, which is annoying. Next time see if you can select it manually (by dragging with the mouse).
<Kilos> lol thats the only way i know how to highlight anything
<Kilos> are error reports stored somewhere on your pc?
<Kilos> like tail or something
<Private_User> thanks all, be back later
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> hi bduk tinuva 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<bduk> Middag almal. Bietjie laat vandag
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> hi bduk 
<charl> Kilos: i'm very good !
<Kilos> tell
<charl> Kilos: i bought a roomba ! the thing cleans my floors automatically
<Kilos> lol
<charl> it's awesome, i can't believe i ran the thing for like 90 mins on a single charge
<charl> my floors are ALWAYS dirty so this is excellent for me
<charl> yesterday evening it cleaned my bedroom, the corridors, the kitchen and the front entrance
<charl> this evening it will clean my living room
<Kilos> wow
<charl> i don't let it run automatically yet, i want to keep control over it and let it run manually when i am around
<Kilos> lol
<charl> my house is not yet perfectly organised for the thing, i have to move some furniture so it can reach everywhere
<charl> and i have some cables laying on the ground which it might have some trouble with, especially in the living room
<charl> i will need to organise my house better now :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> like having a small kid around
<charl> but it is so small it gets in everywhere, under the central heating thing, under the tables, even some of the chairs
<charl> lol indeed it is ! and it just goes and goes without running out of energy, just like a small kit
<charl> beats the heck out of doing it all by hand myself
<charl> on the work front, also doing good, doing my first real project with http://spring.io/
<Kilos> cool
<theblazehen> hi all
<theblazehen> looks good ChanServ
<theblazehen> charl *
<Private_User> hello people
<charl> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> question how do I reinstall Synaptic Package manager or how do I fix the issue when I try to open it I get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg -configure -a' to correct the problem
<Private_User> hi charl 
<theblazehen> Private_User: open a terminal and run sudo 'dpkg -configure -a
<Private_User> ah ok so I missed something out let me try again
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> theblazehen, you sure that command has that ' in it?
<theblazehen> Oops, accidentally copied that
<theblazehen> sudo dpkg -configure -a
<Kilos> should be sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> -- configure
<theblazehen> ah yes
<Private_User> ok thanks Kilos it seems that what I needed to enter
<Kilos> yeah crazy the use of -- them things
<Kilos> i dunno what they do but it works like that
<Kilos> one of the few commands i know kinda
<Private_User> cool, anybody lnows how to add the lubuntu machine chrome remote desktop? I do not have the option to add the machine
<Private_User> *knows
<Private_User> I want to add it as one of "My Computers" so I can access it from anywhere at anytime
<Kilos> there is remotedesktop somewhere
<theblazehen> I recommend vinagre
<Kilos> remmina worked here from ubuntu to a winsucks pc
<Kilos> i had full control of it
<Kilos> was actually weird seeing win7 in my buntu
<charl> i use rdesktop at the command line
<Private_User> so nobody use the chrome remote desktop?
<charl> or i mean, i start it
<charl> no idea what that even is
<Private_User> damn I have been trying to enter the above text since Kilos last comment about remmina
<Kilos> nope we use whats in the repos as much as possible
<Private_User> this machine was hanging
<Kilos> no man it was thinking
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck  and it will sort things next reboot
<Kilos> also when last you installed or removed something with aptitude?
<Private_User> ok its just that I have my Windows laptop on there so wanted to add my lubuntu desktop there as well but I do not see the option to add it
<Private_User> not sure
<Private_User> probably last week
<Private_User> or was it when we were trying to fix the shutdown issue
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> aptitude also likes to fix things that werent right
<Kilos> are the 2 connected?
<Private_User> yep
<Kilos> i gotta try remember, you open remmina in ubuntu and do something then the win pc asks you if you want to allow it
<theblazehen> Anyone here use LVM? Need a little help
<Kilos> when you allow remmina lets you do anything on the win pc
<Private_User> ok that comes with ubuntu?
<Kilos> ya sudo aptitude install remmina
<Kilos> and read if it wants to fix other stuff too
<Private_User> thanks I will try that
<Private_User> man I guess both the desktop and laptop are really brainstorming today since they are both thinking alot today
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you got them connected how
<Kilos> via modem or direct cable
<Kilos> via router i mean
<Private_User> I shared the connection on my laptop and have a network cable connected directly from desktop to laptop
<Kilos> then remmina should work kiff
<Kilos> you might need to tell win to share or something, i forget what i did
<Private_User> ok but I will also want to connect from other machines as well is it possible or can I only do it between these 2 machines?
<Kilos> you might need to know ip addresses or something
<Kilos> should be able to do it from anywhere i think
<Kilos> direct cable was the easiest to configure, i just wanted to show my brat how potent ubuntu is
<Kilos> wassup your connection theblazehen 
<Private_User> ok if that is the case then I will use it but now do i have to go and physically install them on other machinesor can I just sit at any random machine and connect via the web?
<theblazehen> Kilos: no idea :/
<theblazehen> Just IRC though
<theblazehen> rest of net is fine
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> which machine you want to use as the control pc Private_User 
<Kilos> if ubuntu is to be the boss its just telling other machines to allow and share and getting ip's right i think
<Private_User> both laptop and desktop but if I maybe am not at any of my machines but at maybe a friend machine I can remote to either machine but if I have the laptop the I will remote to the desktop and vice-versa
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> thats too much for my head
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> i dont know if a win machine can do anything on a ubuntu machine
<Private_User> btw how will I know when the fschk is done
<Kilos> it goes quick
<Private_User> cause I rebooted the desktop and now it seems like its doing nothing
<Kilos> nothing as in?
<Private_User> the cursor is blinking at the bottom of the screen
<Kilos> it goes fast in the boot sequence
<Private_User> it started the check
<Private_User> but now the cursor just blinking
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you see the scripts running while booting hey?
<Private_User> should I reboot again
<Private_User> yes I do
<Kilos> ok reboot
<Kilos> you should be able to read what its doing all the time
<Private_User> ok now I decided to go in recovery mode and run fschk just to be sure seems to be fine no errors reported
<Private_User> I am also running repair broken packages as well
<Kilos> fsck
<Private_User> yep sorry typo
<Kilos> that dpkg command shoulda sorted them
<Kilos> but you can also use synaptic to fix broken
<Kilos> but where the broken things come from
<Kilos> your net seems stable
<Private_User> ok everything seems to be fine now
<Kilos> maybe they havent sorted the local repo yet
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> get more ram so you can use 12.04 unity man
<Kilos> then i can see whats happening
<Private_User> yeah I need to do that but it will be a while before I am able to do it
<Private_User> ok for now all seems good I think its time for food I am hungry
<Private_User> ciao until later
<Private_User> lol excuse the pun
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> Kilos: hmm...?
<Kilos> all the quit/joins
<theblazehen> Ah
<theblazehen> Maybe freenode's having tourbles?
<theblazehen> troubles*
<Kilos> ?
<theblazehen> With ping timeouts, maybe freenode is a loiitle overloaded
<Kilos> ya but then we should all quit/join
<theblazehen> Unless we maybe on another freenode server
<theblazehen> might be a netsplit
<Kilos> na then it says net splits
<theblazehen> ah ok
<theblazehen> well  dunno then
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> must be local connections
<theblazehen> yeah
<Kilos> hi zr6sim 
<Kilos> new nick?
<Kilos> ham?
<Kilos> learner ham
<zr6sim> actual ham
<zr6sim> :-)
<Kilos> not zs?
<zr6sim> preferred nic is taken (simeon)
<zr6sim> zs == zr these days
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> and 6 is tvl?
<Kilos> does one still have to do the morse exam?
<Kilos> zr6sim, ?
<Kilos> manually that is
<zr6sim> no more morse exam
<zr6sim> :-)
<Kilos> wow
<zr6sim> yes 6 is beyond the vaal river ;)
<magespawn> good evening all
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn on freenode. Hey stranger where you been?" 1 day, 3 hours, 24 minutes and 41 seconds ago
<magespawn> Hey Kilos, i am here now
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> hows things there by you?
<magespawn> good and you?
<Kilos> good ty i got things on the way to me
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i mailed you that importer
<magespawn> i think i saw the mail from you earlier, did not read it though
<Kilos> you should maybe look at it if you guys buy pc stuff
<Kilos> everywhere else i looked 8g sticks were 120 i got 16g for 95 from these okes
<Kilos> and a pci wireless adapter for 125 so as soon as stuff arives i can start hunting for wifi
<magespawn> back again
<theblazehen> wb magespawn
<adeebnqo> hello kilos
<Kilos> hi adeebnqo 
<theblazehen> hi adeebnqo
<adeebnqo> guys, whatever happened to the python course?
<magespawn> hey theblazehen 
<magespawn> adeebnqo, i got busy with a new job
<Kilos> adeebnqo, download byteofpython and learn on your own for now
<Kilos> http://files.swaroopch.com/python/byte_of_python_v192.pdf
<Kilos> everyone very busy this time of the year looks like
<Kilos> oh my
<theblazehen> kilos?
<Kilos> he disappeared
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> he wanted to learn python with us then we got involved with LPI first and never got anywhere
<Kilos> only Vince-0 got anywhere i think
<theblazehen> ah ok
<Vince-0> eh? python
<theblazehen> I know a LITTLE python
<Kilos> learn lots of it theblazehen 
<Kilos> get that book
<theblazehen> kilos: that's the plan :D
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> the fly and weed are master snake charmers
<theblazehen> this holiday I'm also gonna learn about virtualisation, and networking as well
<theblazehen> ah type
<Kilos> actually thats a good course to follow i think, the networking side
<Kilos> andrew makes more money than he knows what to do with
<theblazehen> ah OK
<theblazehen> not too much complex stuff though, just some pfsense and see if I can get a Cisco iOS emulator, then follow some guide for CCENT
<Kilos> Maaz, forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Wednesday: Partly Cloudy. High: 29° C., Wednesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 18° C., Thursday: Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Thursday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 15° C., Friday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 26° C., Friday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 14° C., Saturday: Partly Cloudy. High: 30° C., Saturday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 17° C., Sunday:
<Maaz> Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 28° C., Sunday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 15° C., Monday: P…
<Kilos> yoohooo
<magespawn> weather working again
<Kilos> different command
<magespawn> Maaz, forecast Hluhluwe
<Maaz> magespawn: Wednesday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 30° C., Wednesday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 21° C., Thursday: Chance of Rain. High: 23° C., Thursday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 20° C., Friday: Partly Cloudy. High: 22° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 20° C., Saturday: Partly Cloudy. High: 25° C., Saturday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 21° C., Sunday: Chance of a
<Maaz> Thunderstorm. High: 24° C., Sunday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 21° C., Monday: Clear. High: …
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> he needs some enos methinks
<magespawn> commands to a bot are like food it seems
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maaz just needs upgrading. the new ones work kiff
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> i go crash now. sleep tight all of you
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-22
<kbmonkey> morning
<theblazehen> morning kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hallo 0/
<Kilos> morning kbmonkey and others
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos and theblazehen 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, get your things in order for mondays meeting hey!
<kbmonkey> yes
<Kilos> looks like it will be a short one again
<kbmonkey> such is life Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> sigh
<Kilos> what
<kbmonkey> *steals kilos line*
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> dont steal its free
<kbmonkey> sure thing Kilos (y)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> what you been drinking?
<Kilos> or smoking
<kbmonkey> water and tea man
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> rooibos
<kbmonkey> ja maybe I need something stronger
<Kilos> hey what do peeps do with the new mobos? they got no pci sockets
<Kilos> so apart from speed whats the advantage
<kbmonkey> what new mobos?
<kbmonkey> its agp now pci no more?
<Kilos> i saw one somewhere yesterday. ill let you know if i find it
<Kilos> where do you plug in sound cards and wireless cards and so on
<kbmonkey> is it a large mobo or tiny?
<Kilos> looed large i think
<Kilos> looked
<kbmonkey> sound and wireless must be built in then
<kbmonkey> otherwise if its a server board it wont need sound or wireless
<kbmonkey> must be for special uses
<Kilos> http://www.foxconnchannel.com/ProductDetail.aspx?T=motherboard&U=en-us0000568
<Kilos> 8 usb ports, maybe they using usb for everything
<kbmonkey> it has a lan, vga and hdmi out
<kbmonkey> one pci v3 slot
<kbmonkey> correction, it has 2 pci slots: standard and 2.0
<kbmonkey> see the specs section. that overview is useless
<Kilos> where ? i dont see them there
<kbmonkey> read the specs sheet Kilos 
<Kilos> the long yellow slot is for graphics i take it
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> oh my if you hover mouse over the picture it enlarges
<Kilos> wow that be cool
<Kilos> haha they say thats a good mobo for peeps with a budget
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<bduk1> Morning Kilos and everyone
<Kilos> the killer is the cpu prices
<Kilos> sjoe
<kbmonkey> ja Kilos the spec sheet sas different things that the picture. so who knows what to trust anymore?
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> well I go now
<Kilos> have a good day laddy
<kbmonkey> you too meneer!
<Kilos> danke
<kbmonkey> I will try sneak into irc during the day if I kan
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> morning theblazehen
<superfly> ag, I mean ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> ello
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: you know the devices we make?
<superfly> (at work)
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup
<superfly> So, funny production bug at the moment... in order to get the true data usage we do a USSD request and then send the result of that back to the server
<ThatGraemeGuy> k
<superfly> but recently Vodacom started sending SMSes back after the USSD request
<ThatGraemeGuy> urgh
<superfly> in apparently unrelated news, if you send an SMS to the device, it reboots
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh noes!
<superfly> (weird bug, fixed already)
<superfly> and as soon as the device starts up, it queries for its balance
<ThatGraemeGuy> loopy de loop
<superfly> so you get start up -> query -> sms -> reboot -> start up -> ...
<superfly> yup!
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice one
<Kilos> ouch
<ThatGraemeGuy> better you than me :)
<superfly> hehehe
<superfly> we have a way around that fortunately
<superfly> but it's an amusing scenario
<superfly> at least now we know what's causing it
<superfly> we didn't for a week or so
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh wow
<ThatGraemeGuy> so for a week people couldn't sell vouchers?
<superfly> some people, not everyone it seems.
<ThatGraemeGuy> across the board, or limited
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> still, wow
<ThatGraemeGuy> stressful week then :0
<superfly> nah, not really
<superfly> Oh, and the way to "fix" it for the moment (until we roll out the new code)? Send it an SMS.
<ThatGraemeGuy> uuuhhh....
<ThatGraemeGuy> so i'm definitely missing something, elaborate...
<superfly> I can't say that my work here is ever dull :-D
<superfly> we can send a couple of commands to the device via SMS as well, so we can stop it from requesting the airtime balance using an SMS command
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh right
<nlsthzn> Goeie more Suid Afrika
<nlsthzn> slaap almal alweer?
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn sorry was outsidew
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> outside as well
<nlsthzn> all well uncle Kilos ?
<nlsthzn> my daughter coming to SA middle of Dec... will make sure she brings the hardware along
<Kilos> yes ty , very lekker. package just arrived from omega in durbs
<Kilos> lovely lovely ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> awesome
<Kilos> got some sticks and a wireless card and psu
<nlsthzn> cool... 
<nlsthzn> well I am sending mobo/cpu/ram
<Kilos> now need to make up an external wifi antenna and search for wifi
<Kilos> ty very muchness
<Kilos> im gonna be so happy with a fast pc
<Kilos> green power 500w psu
<Kilos> hope it dont stain my pc
 * Kilos goes off to install wireless adapter. wbb, hold them thumbs
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> even a wireless adapter comes with an install cd
<Kilos> guess for what os
<Vince-0> M$WINBLOW$
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> but once you have the drivers and you install it your hardware will work
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 
<Kilos> ping got you
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> wb theblazehen 
<charl> theblazehen: what ever happened to that richard stallman video?
<Kilos> ask Vince-0 
<Vince-0> ey!
<Vince-0> It has not been released from UKZN - paperwork
<Vince-0> bit of a joke really
<Kilos> wow do sticks come out with installable stuff for win now
<Kilos> adata.exe and adata_chrome.exe
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<charl> Vince-0: wow seriously?! oh my goodness 
<Vince-0> charl, yep, I will check again with them
<Vince-0> apparently the file size is like 20GB as well
<Vince-0> so that's going to be one long upload
<Kilos> ouch
<charl> Vince-0: sounds like a nice high-quality 1080p recording :) out of interest, which format? ogg vorbis? and where are you planning on mirroring it?
<charl> bittorrent would be ideal for distributing a file like that
<charl> theblazehen's connection is on the fritz
<charl> Maaz: seen darksurferza
<Maaz> charl: darksurferza was last seen 1 day, 1 hour, 58 minutes and 51 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-11-21 11:35:13 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-11-21 11:39:37 SAST
<charl> Maaz: tell darksurferza https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7598531
<Maaz> charl: Righto, I'll tell darksurferza on freenode
<Vince-0> charl, it will be in ogg vorbis and most likely hosted on archive.org depending on their size restrictions
<inetpro> good afternoon
<Vince-0> !
<theblazemobile> ?
<theblazemobile> Stuck at school :/
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<theblazemobile> Hi Kilos inetpro
<Kilos> stuck in what way theblazehen 
<Kilos> theblazemobile, rather
<theblazemobile> Dont have a ride home until 3
<Kilos> aw sorry man
<theblazemobile> Exam finished at 11
<Kilos> ouch
<theblazemobile> Yep :/ and got nothing to study either
<inetpro> hi Kilos, theblazemobile
<inetpro> theblazemobile: only 30 minutes to go
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<theblazemobile> inetpro yeah. 
<inetpro> what did you write today?
<theblazemobile> Biology
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> wats nuus inetpro ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> tx
<inetpro> Kilos: nuus, wat is dit?
<inetpro> theblazemobile: how did it go?
<Kilos> hahaha
<theblazemobile> Inetpro: went well :)
<Kilos> good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> aw i forgot
<Kilos> Maaz, `wheres mine
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> twit bot
<Kilos> inetpro, did you see?
<Kilos> Maaz, forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Thursday: Overcast. High: 28° C., Thursday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 15° C., Friday: Chance of Rain. High: 27° C., Friday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 15° C., Saturday: Partly Cloudy. High: 32° C., Saturday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 17° C., Sunday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Sunday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 15° C., Monday:
<Maaz> Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 29° C., Monday Night: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Low: 17°…
<inetpro> Kilos: what happened?
<Kilos> different command
<Kilos> old way still burps
<inetpro> oh clever Kilos, how did you find out?
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> long time no speak to
<Kilos> georgl, use it for spotty on my channel
<inetpro> hi charl
<inetpro> charl: too much to do, too little time
<Kilos> wbb
<charl> inetpro: lol
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<charl> hi Squirm 
<charl> whow! bittorrent is amazing!
<charl> i just downloaded linux mint 16 (cinnamon iso and mate iso) at half a gigabit per second with rtorrent (according to bwm-ng)
<Kilos> wow
<charl> this is what i'm talking about! no way i could get that via http/ftp
<Vince-0> I know what you are talking about
<Kilos> ok somewhere im missing the plot. i want to install ubuntu onto a flash drive but dont get option to install from the dvd
<charl> the installer doesn't see the flash drive?
<Kilos> i dont just want a startup disk to install from, i want ubuntu installed on the stick
<charl> never tried it myself to be honest
<Kilos> ya it shows the stick in the launcher but i dont see the install goodie
<charl> in principle it should just see it as a hard drive
<charl> but in practice i don't really know how it works
<charl> you can install and run grub from a flash drive too
<charl> so i see no reason it shouldn't just install as normal
<charl> as long as it correctly sets up and configures grub on the flash drive
<charl> but it's all supported i think
<Kilos> yeah driving me nuts. i only have the stick connected otherwise the dvd offers to install to a hdd
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> lemme fiddle more
<Kilos> i dont want a live usb to install with, i want to use the stick as my drive
<charl> have any of you guys used jitsi? it's extremely slow for me
<charl> mint cinnamon runs terribly slow inside vmware - seems to be related to the graphic effects
<charl> ubuntu 13.10 (unity) also runs absolutely terrible
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> kde 12.04 is installing. wonder what is different
<Kilos> hi adeebnqo you just disappeared last night
<Kilos> ok bye
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<charl> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi charl 
<psychicist> on the bus to Prague :D
<charl> oh nice, the bus has wifi?
<charl> or you got your own 3g/4g thing
<psychicist> yeah
<psychicist> no
<Kilos> come charl tell me why 12.04 installs but unity dont even give the option
<psychicist> there is free wifi on the bus
<charl> Kilos: option for what?
<charl> psychicist: very cool!
<Kilos> wow wifi on a bus
<Kilos> to install charl 
<charl> psychicist: i had that once in the usa too when we were in oregon for oscon
<psychicist> charl, Megabus?
<psychicist> the company that has it here is called Polskibus, but it has the same owner
<charl> psychicist: we were on our way to oregon state university for a tour of the open source lab
<psychicist> btw, you should check it out
<charl> no idea, can't remember...
<psychicist> you can travel from Amsterdam to Paris for €15 with Megabus
<psychicist> or for a little more to many places in the UK
<charl> oh i must bookmark this
<charl> i want to go to paris next year
<charl> also to valencia they have this amazing museum there
<psychicist> yes
<psychicist> and in Germany you can use Meinfernbus
<psychicist> much cheaper than trains
<Kilos> theblazehen, you home yet?
<Kilos> inetpro, lyk of die weer weer kom
<Kilos> sal gou gaan beloer
<charl> yeah but trains are nice and fast :P
<charl> and comfortable
<charl> the bus is the suck
<charl> mint mate is fast inside vmware - most definitely related to cinnamon
<charl> why on earth does ubuntu default to yahoo search, are they nuts
<charl> mint, i mean
<Kilos> tell them
<kbmonkey> greetings 0/
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey wb
<kbmonkey> how goes it in the cyberspace?
<Kilos> no man we earth bound
<kbmonkey> bound I agree with but earth I am not sure about!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when nm says wifi connected is it connected to somewhere else or just to the wifi adapter
<Kilos> and if to somewhere else how do i find to where
<kbmonkey> it means it connected to a wifi hotspot
<kbmonkey> maybe your router
<Kilos> nope router off
<Kilos> can one use tracepath or something
<kbmonkey> the tray icon says nothing?
<Kilos> in nm?
<Kilos> only shows the option to disconnect
<Kilos> ohi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> you well?
<kbmonkey> Run nm-tool | grep \*. That should show just the line with the SSID you are connected to.
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> also, run "iwconfig"
<kbmonkey> that also shows the name of the network you are conneccted to :]
<Kilos>  *myfi:           Ad-Hoc, 9E:07:DA:C6:79:C4, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 0 Mb/s, Strength 100 WEP
<Kilos>  Wireless Access Points (* = current AP)
<Kilos> whatever does that mean
<kbmonkey> iwconfig | grep wlan0
<kbmonkey> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"rubber-chicken
<kbmonkey> ^ thats mine
<kbmonkey> ESSID is the name you looking for
<kbmonkey> it is an ad-hoc network, did you create a network?
<Kilos> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"myfi" 
<Kilos> myfi is the name of my adapter
<Kilos> or my network i created
<Kilos> so to me it looks like nm is connect to the adapter not outside
<Kilos> right or wrong
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> its connected to your mifi
<kbmonkey> but its off?
<Kilos> how you see that?
<Kilos> looks same as yours so how can you say its off
<Kilos> nm shows the disconnect button
<kbmonkey> gee I don't know Kilos - iwconfig says its connected to mifi so it must be.
<kbmonkey> one clue is that it says "ad hoc", which it should not say for normal networks
<Kilos> ya but myfi is me
<kbmonkey> which means you or someone else created a network on your pc
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> must i make that dhcp?
<kbmonkey> and called it mifi, and it is not actually the mifi device
<Kilos> man myfi not mifi
<kbmonkey> is that what you use to go online?
<Kilos> online to where?
<Kilos> only plugged the adapter in today
<Kilos> never had wifi before
<Kilos> used eth to router
<kbmonkey> ah, I understand what you say. a usb adapter?
<Kilos> maybe there isnt any wifi close enough
<Kilos> no pci card
<kbmonkey> online to irc of course ;)
<kbmonkey> to the cyber space
<kbmonkey> to the series of tubes
<Kilos> man thats with 8ta
<kbmonkey> oh noes, so many devices!
<kbmonkey> it is an orgy of electronics in your house Kilos 
<Kilos> lol you must see it
<Kilos> 2 drives running outside from separate psu
<Kilos> actually 3 outside and one inside on pcs power
<Kilos> but everything works
<Kilos> outside is maverick and 12.04 unity and 80g scrap drive thats become storage and inside is 12.04 kde
<Kilos> cant put the cover on anymore
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but around christmas time things will change
<Kilos> neelsie is sending me a mobo with ram and cpu
<Kilos> first quads
<Kilos> i3 i think they were
<kbmonkey> wow that is very nice!
<kbmonkey> how is your hard drives doing, okay?
<Kilos> yeah all working
<Kilos> some with 10g win installed first to use up the bad sectors
<Kilos> oh i wanna mail you something
<kbmonkey> oh? I am curious now!
<Kilos> whew fat one
<kbmonkey> is that for xmas Kilos ?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> anytime
<kbmonkey> hehe, okay :)
<Kilos> also got sent a mail today about using lemon to kill cancer instead of chemo
<Kilos> would like to share it with everyone
<Kilos> lotsa cancer peeps out there
<kbmonkey> ah thanks!
<kbmonkey> got disconnected there.
<kbmonkey> mifi ran out of battery
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> moved it to the other side of house with power, but now on slow 1g LOL
<Kilos> thats why pci adapter is better
<Kilos> all these plugin charger things are a pain
<kbmonkey> ja!
<kbmonkey> thanks Kilos I got the email!
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> hmm... noisy bunch
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya morrow
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-23
<Private_User> ciao people
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Blood is thicker than water but maple syrup is thicker than blood so technically pancakes are more important than family
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> stupid ubiquity
<Kilos> kubuntu installs on a stick as if its a drive but unity wont
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hi space 
<nlsthzn> alo all
<Kilos> dag neelsie
<nlsthzn> how goes it?
<Kilos> lekker ty and you
<nlsthzn> always good
<nlsthzn> pity the rugby is so late :/
<nlsthzn> I will be way to drunk to watch 
<Kilos> yeah crazy hey
<Kilos> 10pm za time
<Kilos> is pendrivelinux for win peeps?
<nlsthzn> dunno
<nlsthzn> pizza and movie time bbl
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<magespawn> how are you doing the install Kilos ?
<Kilos> i tried from dvd and from another stick magespawn 
<Kilos> enjoy nlsthzn 
<Kilos> and kubuntu dont give any hassles
<Kilos> ive even googled for a command to install from the dvd or stick
<Kilos> find all other kinds of stuff like install ubuntu from a stick
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> even after booting if i click install it opens the live option 
<Kilos> with no install icon goodie
<magespawn> how are you getting the live image onto the stick/
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> sounds like it is not seeing the hard drive
<Kilos> i used startup disk creator and unetbootin and my remastersys dvd
<Kilos> they dont seem to see the stick yes
<Kilos> but kde does
<Kilos> and i cant rewrite my book to match kde
<Kilos> also when on the live dvd or stick gparted sees the stick
<magespawn> i see
<Kilos> only the installer sukkels
<magespawn> are you trying to make a bootable stick for your book?
<Kilos> as a last resort i can install kde and then ubuntu-desktop i spose 
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> not just a bootable startup installer stick but a fully installed stick
<Kilos> so one can run the working os from the stick without updates and all that stuff
<Kilos> if kde can install then so should unity
<magespawn> maybe it is a unity thing
<magespawn> maybe try a another version, a light version like xubuntu
<Kilos> yeah looks like
<Kilos> oh i have an xubuntu cd ya
<Kilos> i dunno if kde also uses ubiquity
<Kilos> also it might be that old pc.
<Kilos> but too many things to unplug to try here
<magespawn> well with a light desktop you can be fairly certain it will run on most hardware
<Kilos> ya but that pc runs 12.04 unity fine on a drive
<Kilos> its the usb stick part that sucks on unity
<Kilos> lemme see what other options there are in bios
<Kilos> /usr/bin/ubiquity-dm is the crash prob
<Kilos> maybe i should send an error report
<magespawn> might be idea
<Kilos> lotsa info in there
<Kilos> attriberror: no frontend available tried gtk_ui kde_ui
<Kilos> hi  Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi hoe gaan dit op die plaas
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<charl> Maaz: seen cantide
<Maaz> charl: cantide was last seen 11 days, 3 hours, 36 minutes and 33 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-11-12 08:40:07 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-11-12 08:46:37 SAST
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<charl> i'm looking at buying a new phone but i don't know what to get
<Vince-0> big bettery
<Vince-0> battery*
<charl> yeah good battery life is an essential feature now
<Vince-0> http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_razr_maxx-4666.php
<Vince-0> the only other phones with that size battery are the Huawei Mate2? And the Galaxy Notes
<charl> it turns out i can get unlimited 3g for 15 euro per month on a sim only deal
<Vince-0> yoh
<charl> so i want to get a phone that i can tether with
<charl> and that eats battery like you won't believe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> 50 mins and 50 sms with unlimited data will cost me total 17 euro so that's pretty fair i think
<charl> i won't mind running cyanogenmod or ubuntu mobile on it either
<charl> so that it doesn't turn into an android-based nsa spying device for example
<charl> i'm scared of some of these deals because it turns out the mobile carrier can "push" an application onto your phone without it knowing
<Kilos> lol
<charl> i wanna run chatsecure and xmpp with my own server running on prosody for IM in any case
<charl> there was a case somewhere in NL where a guy made a bomb joke on whatsapp and the next moment the police came knocking on his door
<charl> was all over the news - comes to show how secure whatsapp is
<charl> this terrorism has been used as an excuse now to take away about all of our remaining freedom
<Vince-0> jeepers
<Vince-0> whatsapp is the devil
<charl> indeed
<charl> here's the original article: http://nieuws.thepostonline.nl/2013/10/09/privacy-2013-politie-aan-de-deur-na-whatsapp-bericht/ (in dutch)
<charl> but now that i google it again i found this: http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2013/10/10/politiebezoek-na-mondelinge-tip-niet-door-whatsapp-bericht-over-bom/
<charl> which basically says that they received a tip from someone else and that they are not listening in on whatsapp
<charl> so it might have been an overhyped misunderstanding after what happened the past summer with the nsa
<Kilos> ty magespawn its taking xubuntu 12.04
<Kilos> then i spose i can unify it later
<magespawn> is unity needed Kilos ?
<Kilos> lol not really
<Kilos> only thats what peeps gonn get after using the book/stick
<Kilos> all explanations must change, and i dont like xubuntu much
<Kilos> needs to be something im comfortable with
<magespawn> ah i see
<magespawn> thought maybe there was a program that required unity
<Kilos> na
<Kilos> could even have used 10.10
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey Kilos hows it going?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Private_User> not to bad hey
<Private_User> except I am finding now that sometimes when I start up my Lubuntu desktop I get an internal error message
<Private_User> now I am trying to figure out how to copy this error
<Kilos> what does it say
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> same one?
<charl> i have a question
<charl> secure imap server - which one?
<Kilos> if you are online it should give the option to report it
<charl> if i get an android phone it would be nice to be able to check my mail (but leave all my mail on my server)
<Private_User> yep same error as the last time
<charl> i usually read my mail by ssh'ing into the server and reading the mail locally with mutt
<charl> but it looks like i might need to install an imaps server after all
<Kilos> dont android do pop
<charl> i used a server called dovecot almost 10 years ago but it turned out to be somewhat insecure and not too well tested
<charl> i definitely don't want to use pop because that downloads and stores the mail on the android device
<charl> i want to use imap so that all the mail is kept on the server
<charl> even though i can delete individual messages, say
<Kilos> i use pop with evolution and all mails stay at gmail
<charl> i'm actually not too happy about running *yet* another daemon
<Private_User> yeah I clicked report it and it came up with another window which states The application Report a problem... has closed unexpectedly.
<charl> i would much rather stick to something that can run across ssh
<Kilos> Private_User, read that report and see what it says the error is or what it involves
<charl> Kilos: there is an option for that, but does it also work with mail organised into different folders ?
<Kilos> i dunno charl all my mails stay at gmail
<Kilos> havent tried more folders
<charl> pop is not too flexible
<charl> it was good for what it was designed for
<Kilos> charl,  how does one copy an error report
<charl> i could even try to install a web interface but then security is once again a concern
<Kilos> highlight copy dont work
<charl> and i would need something that works well on a mobile device
<charl> error report? what type of error report?
<charl> yeah some dialogs don't allow you to copy the text inside
<Kilos> you know man you musta seen it at sometime
<charl> in that case, just make a screenshot
<Kilos> the report a bug thingie
<charl> oh the ubuntu error report dialog? no idea i always just close it without thinking twice
<Kilos> lol
<charl> but just make a screenshot ?
<Kilos> Private_User, do that
<Kilos> make it large though
<Kilos> my one eye is blind and the other also doesnt see
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> ok I am trying that now
<charl> lol
<Private_User> does printscreen button not create a screeshot?
<Kilos> no somewhere there is a screenshot goodie
<Kilos> Maaz, google where is screenshot in lubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Taking screenshots in Lubuntu (11.10) - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/184618/taking-screenshots-in-lubuntu-11-10 :: "Lubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) Officially Released ..." http://news.softpedia.com/news/Lubuntu-13-10-Saucy-Salamander-Officially-Released-Screenshot-Tour-392208.shtml :: "Lubuntu 13.04 Screenshot Tour - Softpedia News"
<Maaz> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Lubuntu-13-04-Screenshot-Tour-348566.shtml :: "Lubuntu 13.10 Beta …
<Kilos> Private_User, one of those links will tell you how to do it
<Private_User> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> if the error report crashes apport isnt happy hey charl ?
<charl> what is apport?
<Kilos> the thing that reports probs
<Kilos> i think
<charl> reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<charl> yeah that sounds about right
<charl> what apport crashed? so the error reporting itself created an error?
<charl> that is almost ironical
<charl> debugging applications and sending bug reports not containing any "confidential" information of the user can be tricky
<Kilos> no man it crashed trying to report an error
<charl> if you have a java exception for example you can simply take the whole stack trace etc or whatever comes out of stderr
<charl> whahahahha !
<charl> that is ironical indeed
<charl> sorry i don't have any experience with apport
<charl> fortunately i don't use "standard" ubuntu so i don't get it crashing all over me all the time
<charl> when i used to use gnome3 and the first couple of versions of kde4 i got so many crashes that i just started ignoring them
<Kilos> most likely the error is in the init stuff and has been removed but the link is still there
<charl> but those two were super unstable in the early years
<charl> hmmm quite possibly, if you know which init script it is you can remove it manually
<charl> or simply stop it from executing by removing the x flag
<Kilos> thats why i wanna see the error report
<Kilos> gives info on what the error is
<charl> we used to use update-rc.d but i don't know if that is still the case in the latest ubuntu
<charl> if it's in the init scripts it should also stand in the syslog
<charl> i think?
<charl> i would say grep the syslog for a start
<Kilos> i dont know enough
<charl> hold on a second..you are seeing a complete nondescrip error message?
<charl> that's terrible ubuntu for you
<charl> was exactly the opposite of what linux was designed to be - open and transparent
<Kilos> it might be looking for something that was removed not purged
<Kilos> as in .conf still there
<Private_User> now my screen just went off while trying to do a screen sot of the error report
<Private_User> *shot
<Private_User> looks like I am gonna have to wait until that error appears again cause now there is no response when moving the mouse or pressing any key on the keyboard
<Private_User> screen is stil off
<Private_User> ok seems like the reset button has to do
<Private_User> lol I pressed the reset buttong and it switched the compuetr off
<Kilos> eish
<Private_User> and no error on startup this time
<Kilos> do sudo touch /forcefsck
<Private_User> ok spoke to soon error has poped up
<Kilos> then next time you reboot it will do a filesystem check
<Kilos> ok try screenshot it
<Kilos> something is unhappy there
<Private_User> actually there are 2 errors
<Private_User> I clicked show details it is thinking
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> storming here if i disappear power has died
<Private_User> ok
<charl> sorry back
<charl> if the config is still there it shouldn't matter
<charl> it's just there in case you reinstall it
<charl> if you customised the configuration for example, that you don't lose your customisations accidentally
<Private_User> now its not reponding to any of my mouse commands
<Private_User> or keyboard
<Kilos> ai!
<Private_User> cannot even do the screenshot
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall apport
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> can you not open a terminal even
<Private_User> had to do a hard reset now
<Private_User> nope not even terminal none of the keyboard commands were doing anything
<Kilos> kill button
<Kilos> short one to start with
<Kilos> if it dont say shutting down do a long one
<Private_User> trying to re-install apport
<Private_User> how long would it take cause on the terminal screen the last line reads "apport stop/waiting"
<Private_User> and it does not seem to be doing much
<Kilos> hows the internet connection
<Private_User> ok my mistake its frozen
<Kilos> eish
<Private_User> no mouse or keyboard response
<Kilos> did you do sudo touch /forcefsck
<Private_User> yep but did not restart
<Kilos> or do recovery on booting
<Kilos> something is corrupt
<Private_User> ok now did a filesystem check and then enable networking and clicked repair broken packages just in case and it seems to be doing alot
<Private_User> but now I am wondering if I should have waited for Nite Surfer time
<Private_User> ok now its seems to be stuck doing nothing, its at the point where it says "Get:13 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main openjdk-6-jdk i386 6b27-1.12.6-1ubuntu0.12.04.4 [11,2 MB]" "Fetched 83,3 MB in 3min 22s (412 kB/s)"
<Private_User> should I reboot or wait?
<Private_User> the screen is even going off as when the machine is doing absolutely nothing
<Kilos> is it hanging
<Kilos> nice fast connection you have
<Private_User> I restarted it in recovery mode again and re-ran the repair broken packages that seem to have completed
<Kilos> ok then carry on doing things
<Kilos> it will tell you if reboot needed
<Private_User> but I rebooted and it hung had to perform a hard reset
<Private_User> I have been doing many for that today
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall upstart
<Private_User> wondering if my actual hdd is fine
<Kilos> ah thats also old
<Kilos> what size is it
<Private_User> 80GB
<Kilos> if it was big you could install again alongside
<Kilos> actually i got a bad blocks command somewhere that checks
<Kilos> but i think you gotta run it from another drive or the cd
<Private_User> ok I now got the internal error again
<Kilos> try the screenshot
<Kilos> http://ubuntuportal.com/2013/02/easy-way-to-checking-hard-drive-for-bad-sectors-and-errors-in-ubuntu.html
<Kilos> and see what that link says
<Kilos> old drives can be gray hairs
<Private_User> now everything I open and i try to do something its crashing or just closing
<Private_User> now I am actually starting to get a little pissed of with this machine, feel like kicking it and throwing it out the window
<Private_User> let me try this bad block thingie and see what it says
<Private_User> had to hard reset again
<Private_User> now running the bad blocks so lets see what happens
<Private_User> think maybe its time for me to take a break while its running
<Private_User> brb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Private_User> 0 bad blocks
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> wow that looks wrong
<Kilos> Maaz, spell great
<Maaz> Kilos: Looks good to me
<Kilos> ok then Private_User we gotta find whats causing the prob
<Kilos> maybe bad install but should be fixable
<Kilos> i wish the clever okes were here to guide us
<Kilos> is it still hanging and messing around?
<Kilos> dont forget with min ram there will be lotsa thinking times
<Kilos> have you done a memory test?
<magespawn>  home time for me later all
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Private_User> I wondering if anybody else in here have trouble sleeping like I do?
<Private_User> currently running updates on my lubuntu installation but this time I clicked all options so nows it actually is doing more than just stating that it is up to date
<Private_User> guys is there a log file of all errors encountered in ubuntu and where can I find it or is reset everytime I reboot?
#ubuntu-za 2013-11-24
<Private_User> morning all, I am having a constent issues with lubuntu so I am now trying to repair broken packages in recoverymode however I get a message stating "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"
<Private_User> but it does not seem to be doing anything
<Private_User> any ideas?
<Private_User> ok I know its Sunday everybody sleeping in late ok when you guys get a chance let me know what your thoughts are cause I get many internal errors when I do anything on the machine inluding when I log in for the first time after shutdown
<Private_User> and the apport always crashes if I chose report fault
<Resu_Etavirp> ghost Private_User PrivateUserPassw0rd
<Resu_Etavirp> damn wrong command
<nlsthzn> best to change your password asap Private_User 
<psychicist> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo psychicist 
<Trixar_za> https://github.com/Trixarian/janus/releases
<Trixar_za> hehehe
<Trixar_za> You guys might appreciate the humour in that release name parody
<kbmonkey> good day Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> rofl, good names!
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-17
<Kilos> ohi superfly just the man i need
<Kilos> i got an iso last night with wget and they normally in /hpme but i cant find it
<Kilos> and i tried kfind with no luck
<Kilos> i dont know how else to find files in kde
<Kilos> i got elementaryos and dont know if it is here somewhere but hidden under a different name
<Kilos> i can see all hidden files in home and even looked in root for it 
<Kilos> ran wget -c again and it says the whole iso is here
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<Kilos> found it, luckily there is a #wget
<Kilos> you early Tonberry 
<Tonberry> morning
<Tonberry> and not really
<Kilos> oh its 7am already
<Kilos> more bushtech 
<bushtech> more Kilos werk jou goed al?
<Kilos> ja dankie als werk, maar ek het in die nag weer snaakse goed gedoen
<bushtech> o donder!
<Kilos> elementaryos met wget gekry en dit in 'download' file gevind eers net nou met hulp van n ou op #wget
<Kilos> en toe ek dit oopmaak is dit als in txt
<bushtech> o ok
<bushtech> ag nee
<Kilos> gelukkig gee k3b die opsie om dit n iso te maak
<Kilos> brand nou en sal sien wat uitkom
<Kilos> murphy boer hier
<bushtech> hou vir jou duim vas
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> sjoe
<bushtech> ja nee, daai man is 'n yster, kan enigiets doen
<Kilos> o en nog
<Kilos> sjoe ian het vir nuwe dvds gebring
<Kilos> die een wat ek insit om te brand het Bunny Wabbit op
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech> lol
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel sal jy
<bushtech> ek het 'n blu ray dvd hier wat ek nog wil rip
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> hey ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you charl
<charl> Maaz: with rusks
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's in the cupboard charl help yourself
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> ohi charl 
<Kilos> bushtech, elementary is working
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how are you doing
<Kilos> much faster than unity but them i think its based on 12.04 still
<Kilos> im good ty charl and you?
<Kilos> learned more last night and today
<Kilos> elementary downlloads in text file
<Kilos> well it did here and had to use k3b to make it an iso
<charl> i'm good thanks
<inetpro> good afternoon
<inetpro>  @tWeatherSA ALERT: Multiple reports of a #hailstorm and heavy rain in parts of #Johannesburg
<Kilos> id even be happy with some hail inetpro 
<Kilos> no fruit to lose after black frost anyway
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> good afternoon to you
<inetpro> no mealies in the garden?
<charl> good afternoon inetpro 
<Kilos> nope tomatoes and strawberries in pots and pampoen in hoenderhock onder sink plaat
<Kilos> beens and peas and spinach didnt even grow
<Kilos> but hail not a prob with mealies until theyve formed cobs normally because they grow again
<inetpro> true
<inetpro> unless it's really severe and hit flat with the ground
<Kilos> only if their stems are thick and the core can dry out i think otherwise they come again and sometimes from 2 or 3 new shoots out the side
<Kilos> actually quiet a hardly plant
<Kilos> is this what a mac looks like
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-11-17_13_58_47-gU0RCcUr.png
<Kilos> i cant have spanne workspaces
<Kilos> could maybe get used to the docking thing
<Kilos> ek dink dit kom inetpro of vroeg of laat huis toe
<Kilos> lug ryk reg vir bietjie water
<Kilos> ruik?
<inetpro> het nou vir so 'n minuut of twee lekker gereen in die stad
<inetpro> en so bietjie hael geooi ook
<inetpro> gegooi
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> nog net wind en donderweer hier
<Kilos> powser might go now now. stones starting to fall outa the sky
<Kilos> oh my, these elementary peeps are like me. they show there are 9 workspaces in settings, i just havent found a switcher yet
<Kilos> woooohhooooo im not alone in this world
<smile> hi :)
<Kilos> ohi smile wb
<Kilos> where you been
<smile> on school ;)
<smile> now eating some fruit.. :) so brb ;)
<Kilos> at school
<Kilos> ok
<charl> hey smile 
<charl> how are you doing
<smile> thank you for correcting me, Kilos 
<smile> back
<smile> hi charl
<smile> fine, how are you? :)
<Kilos> np
<charl> i'm good thanks
<charl> it's what we call dunglish Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<charl> dutch-english, english spoken literally translated from dutch word by word
<Kilos> hey go get elementaryos and tell me what you think
<Kilos> what a business
<smile> Kilos: it's nice and polished, but not a very broad software selection :p
<smile> but you can always add more repo's from ubuntu in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kilos> it has everything ubuntu 12.04 can get
<Kilos> same repo
<smile> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<smile> Kilos: 12.04 is old :P
<smile> I want more recent stuff, like Gambas 3.5.1+
<Kilos> ya but faster than 14.04
<smile> that depends on your hardware :) and the edition
<Kilos> fast is lekker for me
 * smile is running Openbox on Manjaro Linux
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> its their gui thats faster
<smile> openbox is never slow ;)
<Kilos> inetpro, nou sous dit
<smile> sunshine! :D
<Kilos> haha we can buy a margarine called sunshine D
<charl> smile: you program in basic ?!
<smile> yeah :D
<charl> ok i just won't ask all the obvious questions ... :P
<charl> i'm sure you have your reasons :P
<smile> easy :)
<charl> have you tried python ?
<smile> I drag & drop my controls and I can very easily write my software in seconds :)
<charl> outside of java, python is by far my favourite programming language
<charl> hmmmmm sounds like visual basic
<charl> or delphi
<smile> java looks awful, delphi is for die hard people and python is slow :/
<charl> python is slow, that's true
<charl> delphi is long over, that's also true
<charl> but why does java look awful ?
<charl> many years ago (about 10) i briefly used kylix
<charl> that was also an absolutely terrible piece of software from borland
<smile> charl: it does not look native :(
<charl> their old c/c++ was awesome back in the 90s though
<smile> I rather program C, not Java :/
<charl> you can style it to look native very easily, it's fully themeable
<smile> I customized my image viewer, Viewnior :D
<charl> i also used to hate the default look and feel
<smile> charl: still not native after styling :p
<charl> hmmm, that's somewhat true, it isn't perfect
<smile> Gambas uses GTK and QT4 :) 
<smile> runtime uses GTK or QT
<smile> depending on the environment
<charl> but let's face it, java sucks for desktop applications, period
<smile> yeah. :p
<charl> it never made it on the desktop, it's now mostly just a server-side programming language
<charl> qt is awesome, i used to program qt4 in c++
<charl> gcc
<charl> python also has qt4 support but yes, python is not fast
<Kilos> nou val die klippe
<charl> hailing Kilos ?
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> hail the captain like on star trek
<Kilos> luckily pumpkins and tomatoes are all in sheltered spaces
<charl> very good, very good
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> gcc is awesome as long as it works :P
<charl> true, true
<charl> but it's the de-facto so not much choice
<smile> LLVM/Clang ;)
<Kilos> oh man smile i wanted yous to try elementary because the 694mB file i downloaded was a text file
<Kilos> k3b converted it
<inetpro> charl: so what do you call a mobile interface like android, is that not like a desktop?
<inetpro> AFAIAA it's mostly a modified java
<smile> Kilos: lol :P
<smile> not binary, lol
<Kilos> how can they supply a text file not an iso?
<smile> I already downloaded elementary on my 128 GB USB stick ;)
<smile> Kilos: can't you simply rename it? :)
<Kilos> i dunno, not going through all that again ill make an iso from the cd if needed
<smile> it's raining :(
<Kilos> and wget didnt put it in home as is normal it made a file called download
 * smile is happy he's already home
<Kilos> why would they do that
<inetpro> Kilos: eish, so dark out there
<smile> Kilos: download not finished? :p
<smile> or maybe you downloaded the download page? :p
<charl> inetpro: yes but it's not awt/swing, it's something google created from scratch
<Kilos> no i ran wget -c twice more and it stayed the same
<Kilos> but once k3b converted it it installed lekker
<Kilos> and i posted a screenshot and asked here if that is what a mac looks like but no one answered
<charl> smile: very interesting, i haven't really looked at clang much but it looks promising
<inetpro> charl: what I'm saying is that java actually made it in a massive way on a smartphone, more than a desktop even
<inetpro> even if it's amodified java
<smile> charl: you should read http://phoronix.net more ;)
<smile> http://phoronix.com I mean
<smile> :)
<charl> inetpro: true, true, java is now mostly used either on mobile devices and as server backends
<charl> inetpro: that makes me think that it should be able to work on a desktop as well, but not the way they did it up to thus far
<inetpro> now there I agree with you
<Kilos> lyk of dit oopmaak van die suide inetpro 
<charl> like smile said, they need to focus on integration more, not this "java" look, but something that appears like any other application
<smile> I would use a Java backend but surely a GTK or QT frontend for any desktop application :)
<inetpro> Kilos: ah, dankie... sal maar so bietjie wag
<Kilos> dit het opgehou reen nou hier 10mm gekry
<charl> smile: have you looked at QtJambi?
<smile> I havent
<charl> i don't know how good it is, haven't used it myself, but it looks like it's under active development on gitorious
<smile> why not github :o
<charl> why not gitorious
<charl> :D
<charl> what's nice is i've seen a lot of open source github-clones the last while you can host yourself!
<smile> github is too cool to skip, charl :D
<smile> http://qt-jambi.org/ <- active, you say? :) 2012 last update on the main page
<smile> and january 2014 last change on the files (alright, that's acceptable)
<smile> :)
<charl> https://qt.gitorious.org/qt-jambi that's why i said look on gitorious :P
<smile> thanks, charl :p
 * smile listens to music and lights (as released by Imagination)
<charl> smile: have you taken a look at gitbucket? http://blog.christian-stankowic.de/?p=6329
<smile> al van gehoord ;)
<smile> not used yet, though
<charl> or gitlab https://about.gitlab.com/
<charl> i've been looking at both of them as alternatives to github because you can host them yourself
<charl> gitorious can also be run by yourself in fact
<charl> they offer most of the functionality of github
<charl> even trac has git support now so lots of options to choose from
<smile> charl: to have a private repository, yes, that's handy
<smile> :)
<charl> or a public one, doesn't matter
<charl> whatever your needs are, but then you are in full control, not under the mercy of other companies and the us government
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> elementary would choose 12.04 hey
<Kilos> same mobile broadband connection probs
<smile> what do you think of Samsung 840 Evo 512GB in RAID 0? :D
<smile> combined with a Core i7 4790K :D
<smile> charl? :D
<charl> hi back
<charl> taking a look
<charl> whow that's very cheap !
<charl> the prices on SSDs are dropping constantly
<Kilos> ya but when they crash they crash, no data recovery option
<Kilos> you spend your life making backups
<charl> Kilos: you're supposed to take backups anyway !! :P
<charl> rsync is your friend
<Kilos> hehe i forget
<charl> smile: i'm looking at http://ark.intel.com/nl/products/80807/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_40-GHz now, it looks very promising
<smile> :D
<charl> 8MB cache, 4 cores, 8 threads
<smile> 4 GHz base ;)
<smile> you can overclock to 4,6 GHz safely :)
<charl> 25,6 GB/s max geheugenbandbreedte !! whow
<smile> only 32 GB RAM :(
<charl> on http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i7-4790K+%40+4.00GHz it also scores very high
<charl> you were looking at more than 32GB?
<charl> i still have 16GB sitting in my desktop and it's been good enough up to thus far but i do sometimes run out
<smile> if I have one terrabyte RAM, I don't need SSD's ;
<smile> ;)
<charl> heh you can keep everything in memory cache
 * smile downloads the whole internet
<charl> that ssd has 540MB/s read and 520MB/s, that's also very decent
<charl> i think you'
<charl> you'll have a fast machine :P
<smile> currently? :p
<charl> sorry hit enter by accident
<charl> i bought a new laptop a month ago http://shop.lenovo.com/nl/nl/laptops/thinkpad/t-series/t440/
<charl> for personal use, not for company use
<charl> it also has an ssd, 128gb so not so large, but i don't need much either
<charl> once you go ssd you can't go back, the performance increase is immense
<charl> and it's featherlight and compact too, solid design, very impressed so far
<smile> :D
<smile> looks good indeed
<Kilos> smile what must i do with tha5t site
<Kilos> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Kilos> that
<Kilos> isnt all that stuff in synaptic
<smile> Kilos: more sources for software -> more choice ;)
<Kilos> oh ty smile. i dont need more than ubuntu offers
<Kilos> i dont do fancy things like you guys
<smile> lol :)
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> Kilos ping
<magespawn> back again
<Kilos> hi magespawn sorry
<magespawn> no worries Kilos
<Kilos> havent got bloep in xchat yet
<Kilos> hows you magespawn 
<magespawn> good and you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty installed elementaryos
<Kilos> nice and fast but still got 12.04 nm probs
<gremble> ElementaryOS looks very pretty
<gremble> But it suffers from ubuntu-itis
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> actally only prob so far is nm mobile
<Kilos> actually
<Kilos> oh and i battled to find paths
<superfly> pretty much why I went with Debian and KDE
<gremble> And you'll battle if you want to configure anything
<Kilos> luckily i saved the scripts the dev guys wrote for me to make things work
<Kilos> configure what gremble 
<magespawn> hi gremble superfly 
<gremble> Pantheon is built from gnomeshell, but they took out most of the configurability
<Kilos> and the stupid thing came as a text file not an iso
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dont think i configure things
<Kilos> i just use data recivery tools and now got gparted from a whole new perspective
<Kilos> recovery
<Kilos> gparted is wonderful with drives with boot sector and some i/o probs
<Kilos> i had written off a 200g drive then used gparted today to mark the bad sectors in the beginning of the drive then parted 5g of it to not be used then installed elementary on the rest and here we are
<magespawn> pretty cool Kilos
<bushtech> well done Kilos
<Kilos> ty guys i really enjoy doing this kinda manual stuff
<Kilos> very slow though
<Kilos> half a day to format to ext2 then run the gparted check disk option
<Kilos> but worth every minutes
<magespawn> takes patience sometimes, but if it works then it is worth it
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> got a whole pile of working drives nou from vinces shipments
<magespawn> i am off to bed, pretty tired
<magespawn> good night all
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> cheers smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> thanks :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-18
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> wow lagging bad
<Kilos> 17secs
<Kilos> morninginesquand others
<Kilos> oi
 * Kilos tries again
<Kilos> morning Squirm inetpro and others
<Kilos> more bushtech 
<Squirm> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy Xethron 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings :)
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> Maaz: seen tinuvamac
<Maaz> Kilos: tinuvamac was last seen 11 days, 11 hours, 17 minutes and 22 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-11-06 11:17:03 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-11-14 07:14:26 PST
<bduk> Morning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: seen tinuvama_
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: tinuvama_ was last seen 3 days, 17 hours, 34 minutes and 7 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-11-14 05:08:10 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-11-14 05:28:42 PST
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos-: ^^
<Kilos-> ty ThatGraemeGuy i just want him to post a screenshot of a mac so i can compare elementaryos look to it
<Kilos-> trying to find what they look like is not easy with google
<Kilos-> what i found shows wallpaper but not the bottom of the screen so i can see that docker thing
<Kilos> ai!
 * Kilos changing sims again, sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> sit still :P
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> hi
<Kilos> please post a screenshot so i can see what a mac desktop looks like
<Kilos> no rush
<TinuvaMac> nothing special
<TinuvaMac> kinda like gnome3 + cairo dock - desktop icons
<Kilos> i have installed elementaryos and read it looks like mac
<Kilos> but am back on kde so no rush
<TinuvaMac> http://thor.hero.za.net/mac/screenshot-mac-desktop.png
<TinuvaMac> http://thor.hero.za.net/mac/screenshot-mac-dock-not-hidden.png
<TinuvaMac> http://thor.hero.za.net/mac/screenshot-mac-irc.png
<TinuvaMac> http://thor.hero.za.net/mac/screenshot-mac-safari-browser.png
<TinuvaMac> http://thor.hero.za.net/mac/screenshot-mac-notifications-today.png
<TinuvaMac> http://thor.hero.za.net/mac/screenshot-mac-notifications-actual.png
<TinuvaMac> there you go Kilos
<Kilos> ty TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> well thats the newest mac osx anyway
<TinuvaMac> the previous version was more classic
<Kilos> ?
<TinuvaMac> but i only ran it for like a week before the new version came out
<Kilos> first one dont show the dock thing, do you hide the dock
<TinuvaMac> yeah i hide 
<TinuvaMac> otherwise it takes that bottom space away from windows
<Kilos> where is it ? thats what i actually want to see
<TinuvaMac> i like to be able to make windows go bigger
<TinuvaMac> check the 2nd link i posted
<Kilos> ok
<TinuvaMac> named dock-not-hidden
<Kilos> ah
<TinuvaMac> but again, thats the  new dock in OSX 10.10
<TinuvaMac> in 10.9 it looked completely different
<TinuvaMac> in 10.9 it was more 3d'ish
<TinuvaMac> cairo dock probably mimicks the older 10.9 dock
<Kilos> oh ya, elementaryos looks the same
<TinuvaMac> ah ok
<Kilos> nice car
<Kilos> ty for that
<TinuvaMac> haha yeah, love eleanor
<TinuvaMac> well glad you like it
<TinuvaMac> but even though elementaryos tries to look like mac, it will never be the same really
<TinuvaMac> osx still has a massive edge
<TinuvaMac> its as easy as windows, if not easier, and has the power of unix behind it
<TinuvaMac> i never used to like apple products, but this osx convinced me to join the i-herd
<TinuvaMac> so now i am too, an i-sheep
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> hmm... curried kaaiings even better
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<charl> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hi!
<Cantide> it's been a long time 'o'
<Cantide> how have you been?
<Cantide> >_>
<Kilos-> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hallo '-'
<charl> moshi moshi
<Cantide> o'o
<Cantide> yeobusaeyo?
<charl> oh now i get it
<Cantide> I hear Japan has entered a recession
<charl> you've been in asia for too long you speak in emoticons now
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i did this before coming to Asia
<Cantide> i've only been here a year ,_,
<charl> be careful or you'll turn into a weeaboo
<Cantide> what's that?
<charl> have you seen filthy frank's show over weeaboos
<Cantide> 'o'
<Cantide> i haven't
<charl> ok one moment
<Cantide> nor do i know who filthy frank is
<charl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFQQALduhzA
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> i see
<Cantide> i'm totally not a weeaboo
<Cantide> his voice will drive me mad, so i'll pause this :p
<charl> true, true
<Cantide> aahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Cantide> i skipped a bit
<Cantide> he has a wig
<Cantide> ahahaahahaha
<charl> that guy is past crazy
<charl> waaaaay past crazy
<charl> crazy was a long time ago
<Cantide> i think he has permanently damaged his voice
<Cantide> and soon he will sound like a weeaboo forever
<Cantide> but he does make good points
<Cantide> and makes a lot of sense
<Cantide> whilst disrespecting many people
<somaunn> Hello Guys
<somaunn> Hello Kilos-
<Kilos-> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> What news ???
<somaunn> Possible to get a full ubuntu image ?
<somaunn> with KDE and GNOME and all these desktops in there ?
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> fighting cell phone as well
<Kilos-> and trying to get whatsapp in pidgin
<somaunn> Kilos-: fighting for whatsapp.... massive lol
<Kilos-> i want to use it in pidgin
<Kilos-> fone too small for me to use comfortably
<somaunn> lolol
<Kilos-> and working on a motherboard that had the graphics card socket broken out
<somaunn> just buy a new graphic bro
<Kilos-> no its the socket where the graphics card plugs in that has been broken off the board
<Kilos-> so many pins sticking up in the air
<Kilos-> all bent and buckled and touching each other etc
<somaunn> bad news bro bad news
<Kilos-> i want to remove one from another board and solder it in place but good eyes needed
<Kilos-> pins very close to each other
<Kilos-> hi ,joe
<Kilos-> hmm...
<Kilos-> Joe_knock: 
<Kilos-> thats better
<Joe_knock> Hey there Kilos- 
<Kilos-> oh my
<Joe_knock> Username change?
<Kilos> must have disconnected sometime
<Kilos> evening superfly 
<Kilos> hi z3r009 
<z3r009> sup
<Kilos> not much and you?
<z3r009> same, just setting up openvpn.
<Joe_knock> z3r009 looks new
<Kilos> ya
<z3r009> i am new. yes. 
<Kilos> now and again we attrack newcomers that stay
<Kilos> attract
<Kilos> i go eat
<z3r009> uh, can I ask a vague question?(besides this one)
<Joe_knock> sure z3r009 
<Joe_knock> I may reply slow, I have to afk.
<z3r009> i forgot how to fix this, but how do you solve that ubuntu error where it won't apt-get stuff?
<Joe_knock> that's not vague. what command isn't working and what is the error?
<z3r009> the network connection is working, might've had something to with headers..
<z3r009> apt-get install and apt-get update fails.
<z3r009> yea, i'm not on ubuntu right now, so forgot the error, but i've encountered it a bunch of times on fresh installs of ubuntu/mint
<z3r009> pretty vague without the error code..
<Kilos> z3r009: sudo apt-get update does what?
<Kilos> maybe a morror is down
<Kilos> mirror
<z3r009> oh well, i'll fix it later. 
<Kilos> where are you?
<Kilos> just run update manager and choose best server
<Kilos> then it finds the best one for you
<z3r009> cool.
<Joe_knock> strange request.
<Kilos> he is new to linux i think
<Joe_knock> he should definitely be using the update manager then.
<Kilos> i forget who he is, the was someone came here too that had to install ubuntu on 10 lappies at work i think, might be him
<inetpro> maybe he tried doing it without sudo
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> then it should tell him you dont have permission inetpro not so?
<Kilos> hi there\
<Kilos> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<inetpro> true, but he didn't give the exact error message, did he?
<Kilos> remember i also battled in the beginning because many guides and help places dont tell noobs about sudo
<Kilos> at least update manager with ask for a  password
<Kilos> i wonder now if he is the windows guy installing ubuntu on them 10 lappeis for his company
<Kilos> i got the idea they are going to market them as dual boot lappies
<Joe_knock> selling them? I'd buy one.
<Kilos> serious?
<Kilos> i think they were to dual boot with win8.1
<inetpro> wow!
<Joe_knock> I've been looking for a new laptop for a while now. We have terrible prices in SA
<inetpro> Whatsapp integrating Textsecure to make it the largest deployment of end-to-end encryption ever http://wrd.cm/1vmuG0g
<Kilos> ill try remember if he pops in again Joe_knock 
<Kilos> whatsapp is ok i think for light conversations
<Joe_knock> hopefully the price isn't +1000 the regular price.
<Kilos> seen some reports on court cases where the get whatsapp logs to use as evidence'
<Kilos> ill ask Joe_knock 
<Kilos> you want windows too?
<Joe_knock> It's weird how whatsapp is american when most of the users are cost-savers and this same app could've been built in a third-world country.
<Joe_knock> if the windows is there or not, it's fine.
<Kilos> hehe if i ever get one first thing i do is wipe win
<Joe_knock> do you still have interest in consumer things?
<Kilos> whats that?
<Kilos> eggs and bread
<Joe_knock> those are basics. things like iphone 6 and android tablet, etc. 
<Kilos> oh no i dont have money for that kinda stuff, got a xperia only for whatsapp and working to get whatsapp in pidgin then the fone gets shelved
<Kilos> i have an old nokia that can do sms and fone calls
<Kilos> pc must do everything else
<Kilos> but having spent some time on the xperia i will maybe be able to use a tablet now
<Kilos> the touch screen and android frightened me to start with
<Joe_knock> aah so it kind of "is" there.
<Kilos> hehe ya
<Kilos> im to old for all this new stuff
<inetpro> just need to be careful that we don't get a false sense of security now with whatsapp, they can still do anything in the background when integrating to their solution
<Kilos> z3r009: 
<Kilos> talk to me
<Kilos> are you the one installing ubuntu onto 10 lappies
<Joe_knock> sounds dodgy to me. facebook will have a backdoor.
<Kilos> best place to chat serious stuff is pidgin otr
<Kilos> irc otr is hard work
<Kilos> maybe dcc chat is safe i dunno
<charl> dcc chat is also plaintext when it goes over the wire
<charl> irssi supports otr too over irc
<gremble> Hmm, there is an encrpyted chat extention for chrome called cryptocat
<Kilos> but isnt it direct between the 2 pcs
<gremble> Kilos: even if something is direct, it can still easily be extracted
<Kilos> oi
<gremble> man in the middle
<Kilos> what is in the middle of dcc chat?
<Joe_knock> The fibre optic cable 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so much safer than whatsapp and facebook chat
<Kilos> oh you mean someone can eavesdrop via the cable
<gremble> Eavesdrop in your computer, in the computer of the recipient, as the service provider
<gremble> If it is not encrypted, it is probably bad
<Kilos> wow wont my firewall block them?
<Joe_knock> yep, for all the so-called "software encryption", there is still major control over the actual hardware.
<Kilos> so otr is still the best
<Kilos> then the 2 pcs encrypt to each other right?
<Kilos> inetpro: temm me man
<Kilos> tell me
<inetpro> haha, no point in encrypting irc apart from when you enter your password
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> You can connect to the IRC using SSL
<gremble> Or you can connect to a TOR relay that encrypts using SSL/TLS and also bouncing the connection through a couple of relays
<inetpro> gremble: that's just between you and the server
<gremble> Yes
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> What else would you want to do?
<gremble> haha
<charl> otr, simple
<gremble> The content is sort of - public?
<Kilos> pidgin otr it is
<charl> works across all protocols and has been around for years and years
<charl> irssi otr, pidgin otr, any client supporting otr across any protocol
<inetpro> any other party who does not do the encryption thing is your weakest link
<Kilos> irc otr is lots of work, pidgin is much easier to setup
<inetpro> consider everything public
<charl> depends on the client Kilos 
<Kilos> well, luckily i dont have deep dark sectrets to expose
<Kilos> irc is ok for me
<Kilos> secrets
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> inetpro: i'm not even sure if otr works in group conversations, but i never tried it, but for one to one it's ok
<charl> and you still need to trust the other party that they are not logging the conversation regardless
<charl> that in addition to their computer not being vulnerable
<inetpro> for proper security you need to look at a number of factors
<charl> what the nsa will do is they will simply bypass the cryptography and exploit the endpoints
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi charl
<charl> how are you magespawn 
<inetpro> for some tips see Methodology at https://www.eff.org/secure-messaging-scorecard 
<gremble> hosepype decryption
<magespawn> o/ Kilos
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<Joe_knock> south africa is insignificant to the world. all they can do is log about the racist commenters there at news24
<charl> sheesh http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber-hose_cryptanalysis
<charl> In cryptography, rubber-hose cryptanalysis is the extraction of cryptographic secrets (e.g. the password to an encrypted file) from a person by coercion or torture[1][2]—such as beating that person with a rubber hose, thus the name—in contrast to a mathematical or technical cryptanalytic attack.
<gremble> Much cheaper than most other methods
<gremble> Looking for the XCKD comic on encryption, found this instead https://xkcd.com/424/
<Tonberry> I was reaching for http://xkcd.com/538/
<gremble> That was the one I was looking for
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> oh wow got a dual core pc here that you cant change drives unless you drill pop rivets out of the back cover and small sidw=e cover
<Kilos> definitely not made for peeps like me
<Joe_knock> how big is the drive?
<Kilos> 40g
<Kilos> i want to build it up for my sis who only has a p3
<Kilos> she still thinks 40g is massive
<charl> waaaaaat
<Joe_knock> it may be enough for her if she just wants it for browsing/email.
<Kilos> haha 
<charl> well my laptop has 128gb ssd and frankly that's enough for me too
<Joe_knock> it's strange that a dual core is using 40GB. How old is it?
<Joe_knock> charl how is the experience watching an HD video with an SSD?
<Kilos> she plays age of empires 2 and keeps all her photos and music, browses with tablet
<charl> Joe_knock: the same as watching an HD video from regular HDD
<charl> the bitrate is too low, an HDD is fine
<Joe_knock> aah I see.
<charl> even for high quality 4k i believe (haven't tried)
<Joe_knock> age of empires 2... so she will need windows
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> oh wow some more
<Joe_knock> you guys watching the friendly games tonight?
<Kilos> everything is behind the from cover with screws and plastic clips that hols the hdd brakets in place
<charl> wb magespawn 
<Joe_knock> imgur? Kilos 
<Kilos> is that a pic paste thing
<Joe_knock> yep, send us a picture of the rig.
<Kilos> let me see if i can make this xperia take a pic then find how to make bluetooth work
<Kilos> my nokias memory card is in the xperia sigh
<Joe_knock> do you have a USB cable?
<Kilos> not that shows up the thing on my pc
<Kilos> have usb cable that fits in it from my nokia but pc dont see anything
<Kilos> maybe i have to install some android stuff in kubuntu to make it work
<Kilos> inetpro: help man
<Kilos> maaz google how to connect xperia to kubuntu pc
<Maaz> Kilos: "[How-To] Connect an Android device using MTP in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226702 :: "How to transfer files betwen my Xperia Neo (Android 2.3)" http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/14694/file-transfer-how-to-transfer-files-betwen-my-xperia-neo-android-2-3-and-kubu :: "linux - Can't explore files on my Sony Xperia U
<Maaz> using my Ubuntu ..." http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/36376/cant-explore-files…
<Kilos> hmm... looking for setting to make it usb mode
<Kilos> Joe_knock: this could take a while
<bushtech> ai kilos
<Kilos> maybe easier to just put the memory card back in the nokia
<Kilos> ek sukkel man
<Kilos> Joe_knock: http://picpaste.com/Image0080-VjRBoCIC.jpg
<Kilos> see basic nokia much easier
<bushtech> what do those 2 blue thingies do on the front?
<Kilos> sien jy dit bushtech ?
<bushtech> yep
<Kilos> those are the plastic clips that hold drive bracket in place
<Kilos> you lever them in and pull drives
<bushtech> so dont you release drive with them?
<Kilos> after removing screws of course
<Kilos> the whloe drive bracket comes out so you can add/remove the drives
<bushtech> so what's the problem?
<Kilos> no prob now anymore. i couldnt see how to get to drive screws before
<Joe_knock> that is quite an old machine there
<Kilos> now i gotta pull out them front cover wires that go to m/b as well 
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> always battle to get them back right
<bushtech> yes make note of where they go
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> drive rivetted into bracket too
<Joe_knock> take enough photos of the structure before dismantling
<Kilos> what a horrible pc for a player
<bushtech> or take photo :)
<Kilos> ill remember most of it, i can do things i can see
<bushtech> drive riveted into bracket???
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> no screws on the sides , only rivets
<bushtech> holy moly!
<Kilos> this was definitely made to only go to the agents for repairs
<bushtech> this thing built by a panel beater?
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> never seen anything like it
<bushtech> ok, but you just want to put another drive in there?
<Kilos> yes i want to add a drive but first
<Kilos> i want to clone her 13g to the 40g then resize the 40g so it has spanne space then add her 13g as a second drive
<Kilos> she want it to work same as her p3 just faster and with more space
<Kilos> hehe
<bushtech> ok, but you dont need to pop rivet the replacement drive in there
<Kilos> no ill use screws
<bushtech> just let the repl. drive lie loose in there\
<bushtech> or cable tie it to something 
<Kilos> but i need to remove this ones rivets to bring the drive to my pc so i can try that dd command to clone the drives
<Kilos> nee man goed moet vas wees
<bushtech> crap
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> take drive with bracket to other computer
<Kilos> do you use cable ties and prestic there?
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> clever fella
<bushtech> anything that works
<bushtech> don't go jogging with my computers so stuff don't need bolting down
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ill take pics of those cables tomorrow in the sunlight
<Kilos> whew what a job
<Kilos> my whole bed full of bits and pieces,
<bushtech> please make notes, take photos
<Kilos> yip will do
<Kilos> even the screws are different to those on my other pcs
<bushtech> where do you find this stuff?
<bushtech> rhetorical question/ignore
<bushtech> heh you remind me of a guy who popped up on an irc one night, got a new gpu but it didn't fit into his box...........
<bushtech> so he cut a piece off it and then popped up on irc  wondering why it didn't work
<Joe_knock> :-/
<bushtech> that channel went very quiet
<Kilos> my boet gave it to me
<Kilos> before he left for dubai
<bushtech> does he like you?
<Kilos> hahaha maybe not. but he is one of those who has money and buys things custom built to suit his needs and if it gives probs he takes it back
<bushtech> hmmm
<Kilos> only thing on it that dont still work is the dvdrom that has a stuck door
<Kilos> was a good pc in its time i think
<Kilos> kinda top of the range'
<Kilos> 2g dual core
<bushtech> silicon spray the door mechanism
<Kilos> crawler in todays times
<Kilos> i dont have that spray but have it in liquid form so will open it and see wassup
<Kilos> the silicon liquid they use to lubricate injection things with
<bushtech> should work
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<bushtech> night Kilos
<somaunn> hello guys
<somaunn> I'm having a strange issue with my KDE install since few days now
<somaunn> as soon as i reduce certain windows (skype, vlc to be precise) my KDM goes blanck (black screen and white bar at the bottom
<somaunn> then can do nothiung else than go to another tty and reboot everything
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-19
<bduk> Goodmorning everyone
<inetpro> hi bduk
<inetpro> and good morning everyone else
<Kilos> hi inetpro ThatGraemeGuy bushtech and others
<Kilos> Maaz, cremora
<Maaz> It's not inside Twit. It's on TOP
<Kilos> lemme go to kde where im more at home
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3920821712 that's a bit more like it
<Kilos> holy moly ThatGraemeGuy that is fast
<Kilos> now get that to your home and you are smiling
<ThatGraemeGuy> if only
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll probably go with 2M at home
<ThatGraemeGuy> my adsl is 2M I'm happy with that
<ThatGraemeGuy> R499/month
<Kilos> you got adsl at home again?
<Kilos> and is 2M 2 mb/s
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3920857316
<Kilos> no comparison
<ThatGraemeGuy> no adsl, telkom don't care about their customers
<ThatGraemeGuy> getting wireless install from amobia, 2M up/down
<Kilos> oh are they gonna do it
<Kilos> let me know what they install by you
<ThatGraemeGuy> I asked the guy, its a grid, probably around 27dBi I suppose and a Mikrotik Groove
<ThatGraemeGuy> and a router
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> the grib is the antenna
<Kilos> grid
<Kilos> right?
<ThatGraemeGuy> the nice thing is that if I decide not to carry on with them for some reason, that kit will work on CTWUG, I asked them
<ThatGraemeGuy> correct
<Kilos> ok now i understand what they do
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.miro.co.za/catalogue/5ghz-grid-antenna-27-dbi-wideband-5150-5850-beamwidth-6h-9v/#sthash.HkLkOBM8.dpbs <--something like that
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> then they must have a tranceiver withing line of site somewhere
<Kilos> transceiver
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes I have perfect line of sight to the 2 towers closest to me
<Kilos> or a wireless tower
<Kilos> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sector_antenna <-- something like that I imagine
<Kilos> whew things have got involved since i played with radio
<ThatGraemeGuy> those aren't really new, but you wouldn't be aware of them as an end-user typically
<ThatGraemeGuy> unless you were on a WUG and also re-broadcasting, then you'd have a sector
<ThatGraemeGuy> a small one though
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> hi charl 
<inetpro> off topic question: What would you do, would you fix a 4 year old Brushcutter (Weed Eater) for R650 or would you rather buy a new one again priced at R1299 (exact same model)?
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<ThatGraemeGuy> How long did it take from new to being in a state where it needs a R650 repair?
<inetpro> Baught this thing on 5/9/2010 for R799 - RYOBI 30cc Petrol Trimmer Product ID: 108012EA
<bushtech> is the rest of the brushcutter still in good nick?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i'd repair it
<inetpro> completely stuck at the moment as if seized, can't pull the string to start at all
<inetpro> I'd say it was good value for money until now, but tough decision to repair or to replace
<ThatGraemeGuy> well if you buy a new one, assume it would take roughly the same time to reach that same state
<ThatGraemeGuy> and if you repair it, is there much else that could go wrong with it that would be as expensive to repair?
<inetpro> not much else that can really break
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'd repair it
<inetpro> just not sure whether it will last another 4 years, but maybe two
<inetpro> guess timing is a bit bad for replacing now, do the specials of these items normally run during this time of the year?
<inetpro> baught it when it was on special
<charl> hi Kilos, inetpro, ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro skuus man
<Kilos> was buite met pc vir sis om m/b te kan sien
<inetpro> no stress, don't need immediate answers
<Kilos> did it last 4 years
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> who does the repairs?
<Kilos> and is there a few months gaurantee with the repair
<Kilos> no specials are in winter for tools that work in summer
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> who does the repairs
<Kilos> if they not fly by nights id go for repair
<inetpro> will get those details 
<Kilos> new is double the repair price
<Kilos> checkout boerbok prices, they keep everything short if you have enough of them
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i think they will also be kinda outa reach at todays meat prices
<Kilos> good armature winding companies sometimes rebuild an electric  motor that lasts better thasn the original
<bushtech> think this ia a petrol jobbie
<bushtech> yeah, couple of goats and you can sell the brushcutter
<Kilos> seized petrol motor
<Kilos> who forgot the 2 stroke oil
<bushtech> was wondering too
<Kilos> with a petrol motor id go for repair
<Kilos> oh ya he said you pull the rope
<Kilos> sorry man
<Kilos> repair inetpro 
<Kilos> but not by van der merwes backyard services
<inetpro> Kilos: North Lawn Mowers, don't know about guarantees though
<Kilos> worth asking but if its seized theyll need to bore it or put new sleave and piston anyway
<Kilos> so  i would let them repair just push for some gaurantee
<Kilos> and if they do a good job it means valve krind too so thing should be like new
<Kilos> grind
<inetpro> heh, we found the same model on special at builders express for R998
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> hehe just check how many cases North Lawn Mowers have had against them
<inetpro> Kilos: where do I check that?
<inetpro> anyway for R350 more I might as well just replace with a new one
<Kilos> lol in law stuff
<Kilos> a properly rebuilt petrol engines is as good as new
<Kilos> get a new one then but repair old one when possible and keep for spare. when you have a replacement tool the other one lasts forever
<inetpro> good idea
<Kilos> haha it seems to be a murphy deterent
<Kilos> oh bushtech im sure the pc is a hp pc
<Kilos> this m/b http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/msi/865GM2-LS.htm
<Kilos> and the drives are held with screws to the bracket, they felt like rivets as well but they are just different shaped screw heads to what i know
<bushtech> Kilos, specs rather low but it should work ok
<Kilos> ya for windows xp it was good with 128mB ram nor 356
<Kilos> no 128 +256
<Kilos> Maaz: 128*256
<Maaz> Kilos: 32768
<Kilos> 327
<Kilos> much faster than her p3 with xp anyway
<Kilos> also i think the cpu was upgraded from single to dual core
<gremble> The CPU was upgraded?
<Kilos> yip i think when i started it it was quick and i looked somewhere and its either core 2 duo or dual core. and i thought it should be faster than my dual core but isnt then i checked rans and it had 128m only and mine has 2g
<Kilos> anyway ince going again ill look deeper
<Kilos> but its still heaps faster than a p3, can write dvds too 
<Kilos> so cant be too bad
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> hows things there
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos :) all well and with you?
<Kilos> good ty. you and monkey must make plans with the re evalution thing hey
<Kilos> 1 week to next meet
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock 
<Kilos> not_found: is it ready in your opinion or must more be done?
<Kilos> monkey seems very preocupied
<not_found> I will check tomorrow and day after etc... again off for a few days
<Kilos> cool ty
<not_found> no prob, was the plan in any way :)
<Kilos> hehe i worry you young ones with lives forget worse than me
<Kilos>  
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> im sukkeling
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> yo
<TinuvaMac> whats up
<Kilos> stupid pc im building for sis cant see sata dvd
<Kilos> bios sees it
<Kilos> xp dont
<Kilos> cant boot from it either so maybe something in bios dom
<magespawn> get the sata drives for that motherboard
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> oh ya
<magespawn> drivers
<Kilos> ty for that
<magespawn> xp might not have them if it is a new drive
<Kilos> didnt even think of that
<Kilos> its an old working xp
<TinuvaMac> xp aint really supported anymore nowadays
<TinuvaMac> why you even trying to get it to work?
<Kilos> because thats what my sister uses to play age of empires 2
<Kilos> its all she wants, no energy to lr=earn win7
<Kilos> learn
<magespawn> does that pc ever go online Kilos?
<Kilos> never
<TinuvaMac> speaking of, i havent tried OpenAge on nix yet
<Kilos> its just to store photos and games and play to forget the days stress
<magespawn> then there is relatively low risk
<magespawn> TinuvaMac, OpenAge?
<TinuvaMac> https://github.com/SFTtech/openage
<TinuvaMac> opensource clone of AOE2 engine
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> TinuvaMac: size?
<TinuvaMac> small, but i think you need original AOE2 for the data files
<Kilos> ah we have that
<Kilos> so whats the clone for then if you have aoe cds?
<magespawn> Maybe he got a bit tired of that conversation
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn: if i cant get it to boot from the sata dvd surely the prob is somewhere in bios
<Kilos> i just pulled battery and power
<Kilos> maybe a bios upgrade would sort it but im not going online with unprotected xp
<Kilos> hi somaunn 
<somaunn> hi Kilos
<somaunn> how are things here
<somaunn> §???
<Kilos> good ty and by you?
<charl> good evening
<somaunn> like a fish in a water bro
<somaunn> ty
<somaunn> wish i could get help from here
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what you need
<somaunn> I've copied files on my Fed21 Music folder but can't delete them 
<Kilos> just state what you want to do and if someone can help they will
<Kilos> well
<magespawn> Kilos the bios boot order may not be set correct for the dvd. you said the bios does see it?
<Kilos> if you boot from ubuntu live dvd or stick you can delete everything
<Kilos> hehe'
<magespawn> somaunn, what os are you running?
<somaunn> message: the trash has reached its maximum size! Cleanup the trash manually.
<magespawn> hi charl 
<Kilos> ya magespawn it does and i set it to boot from cd but it hangs there a while then goes into xp
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hi charl 
<somaunn> magespawn: using Fedora 21 alpha
<magespawn> maybe the disk is faulty
<magespawn> somaunn, which user owns the files?
<Kilos> no man it was working in xubuntu this morning
<somaunn> magespawn: my user account bro
<magespawn> Kilos, ti doe start to sound like it is the drive then
<magespawn> it does
<Kilos> the dvd?
<magespawn> somaunn, then you should be able to delete them
<Kilos> i will try the one from here
<magespawn> does Fedora require su to delete files? 
<somaunn> not by default
<magespawn> somaunn, how did you copy them? maybe check the ownership
<somaunn> how can i delete forlder in batch from cli ?
<Kilos> delete the whole folder
<somaunn> Kilos: can't, i want to delete specific folders only 
<Kilos> can you copy the stuff you want to somewhere else?
<somaunn> magespawn: i'm the owner as you can see hee drwxrwxr-x.  4 arnaud arnaud     4096 Nov 18 20:50 Women of faith
<Kilos> or wont it allow that either
<magespawn> rm i think is the command
<somaunn_> Kilos: don't have ext hdd with me now
<Kilos> yes but will it aloow you to copy them
<Kilos> allow
<Kilos> or is that also blocked
<magespawn> somaunn_, maybe you own the files but not the folder they are in or the drive
<somaunn_> magespawn: have found a way to delete it using the root account
<Kilos> then you dont have permissions in that folder
<Kilos> you could chown it
<Kilos> with caution
<magespawn> coll beans somaunn_ 
<magespawn> cool too
<Kilos> lol
<somaunn_> Kilos: magespawn succeed
<somaunn_> yet it's tool me time but succeed
<somaunn_> coming back in one hour !
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> ai!\
<Kilos> hey magespawn swap dvd and it works
<Kilos> its not a year old yet
<Kilos> and worked this morning
<Kilos> good call my man
<magespawn> process of elimination, might be a problem between that drive and the board
<Kilos> also i chose legacy mode in bios which i didnt try before
<Kilos> will test the dvd here when i switch off
<Kilos> i dunno can one hot plug sata things
<Kilos> glad its working though, would have battled to sleep otherwise
<magespawn> i think e- sata you can, but sata i think it would be wise to turn the machine off
<Kilos> ty ill try the dvd here in the morning
<Kilos> nice to have you around my magespawn 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> naand inetpro ook
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> glade i could help Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> hmm... 
<magespawn> back again Kilos ?
<Kilos> had to come tell you magespawn , must have been the legacy settings
<Kilos> it works here
<Kilos> yay no claiming needed
<Kilos> lol sleep tight
<Kilos> legacy works native and the other setting dont
<somaunn> Hello Guys
<somaunn> I'm back
<somaunn> finally my trash is still full and the system is asking me to delete everthing manually 
<magespawn> somaunn, can you open the trash and delete from there?
<somaunn> openned > checked from GUi but the trash is empty
<somaunn> checked hidden files to if something is there but nothing 
<somaunn> look very strange
<magespawn> maybe this can help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-open-the-trash-folder-and-empty-the-trash-in-command-line-664836/
<magespawn> any way, i have to go to bed, chat later all
<EvilDMP> Hello South African Ubuntu users - I am hoping to find someone who can lead an Ubuntu install party at http://python-namibia.org
<EvilDMP> If you have any suggestions, I'd be very grateful for them
<Joe_knock> EvilDMP: You're not really evil right?
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: I do my best
<Joe_knock> So you want an ubuntu install party to take place? Would you like to be the lead on it? We can have the disks shipped to you.
<Joe_knock> @EvilDMP
<Joe_knock> EvilDMP: ^^
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: I'm organising the whole conference and will be running around madly for four days - I'm hoping to find someone in Namibia or perhaps ZA who's willing to travel to attend, and is more of an expert than I am
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: there'll be 40 UNAM students there of the 80 attendees; most of the students apparently are soldiering on with aged Windows laptops
<EvilDMP> and that's not going to be ideal for doing Python workshops etc
<gremble> Those poor bastards
<gremble> I would totally do it if I had any way of getting there haha
<EvilDMP> A friend who works for Canonical had been planning to come to do that and another session, but work calls him to ZA just in the wrong week
<Joe_knock> Hopefully we can find an ubuntu user in Namibia, but for anyone else, they're probably going to need a sponsorship to travel.
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: I've written to Canonical about sponsorship (no reply yet)
<Joe_knock> EvilDMP: If you can get about 5 students onto the mailing list or here, we can help them install ubuntu remotely and they must then pass that knowledge on to the others.
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: they seem to strongly prefer sponsorship requests from witin Ubuntu/Canonical
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: I don't know any of the students yet!
<Joe_knock> I don't mind coming to Namibia for a few days, but it will be a wasted expense if we can help them remotely.
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: the aim of the conference is to help bootstrap the open source community there
<Joe_knock> Are you arranging PyCon Namibia? 
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: actually, one of the most valuable aspects of the conference is to get people to meet face-to-face and form connections 
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: I'm organising this event, but we're not calling it a PyCon - it wouldn't be appropriate for me as an outsider to organise someone else's PyCon - this is a more modest event
<EvilDMP> the idea is that the following year the community that has formed will be able to host its own PyCon
<EvilDMP> (and invite us to it)
<gremble> Who are you representing then?
<Joe_knock> The name isn't such a big thing EvilDMP . Calling it PyCon will help people understand what this event is about
<EvilDMP> I've been working on a project to help establish PyCons in Africa for a long time, and my ex-colleagues at Cardiff are involved in a major project with UNAM - so we decided to make this part of that
<EvilDMP> sorry, at Cardiff University
<EvilDMP> gremble: I'm not representing anyone
<gremble> You answered my question anyway :P
<EvilDMP> gremble: I organised http://djangoweekend.org, helped organise http://2014.djangocon.eu, and will be organising (well, the chair of the committee anyway) DjangoCon Europe 2015 here in Cardiff
<Joe_knock> EvilDMP: What I can also do is put you in touch with a colleague of mine. He normally organizes the PyCon in SA.
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: Simon?
<EvilDMP> by the way for the general African PyCons project, #pycon-in-africa
<Joe_knock> Yeah, Simon from CT.
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: we're already in touch, I'm hoping he'll be there
<EvilDMP> and plenty of other folks from SA too
<EvilDMP> I have been bothering South African companies about sponsorship, naturally
<Joe_knock> If Simon is coming, perhaps he can do the Ubuntu party as well. Have you asked him?
<EvilDMP> I shall
<EvilDMP> And in the meantime, if anyone here would like to spend a few days in Windhoek doing Python - it would be fantastic to have you there
<EvilDMP> thanks for your help and suggestions
<Joe_knock> Nice to see a new city, but getting to Namibia is a nightmare :P
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: I think Simon was talking about driving
<Joe_knock> Let me check the distance to get there :P
<EvilDMP> it's about 1600km! my idea of a long drive is 2 hours
<gremble> That would be quite the drive
<Joe_knock> sheeeettt. it's roughly 1400KM 
<Joe_knock> 17 hour drive :O
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: are you in Cape Town?
<Joe_knock> Nope, I think Cape Town is even further away
<Joe_knock> and it's worse for Simon cause he'll have to drive through the Kalahari
<Joe_knock> in summer
<EvilDMP> I'd assume that anyone would fly anyway
<EvilDMP> you'd have to really like driving, otherwise...
<Joe_knock> EvilDMP: Driving used to be part of the journey in SA. A sort of "cultural"  thing
<EvilDMP> right, it's bedtime for me, thanks again!
<Joe_knock> Take care EvilDMP 
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-20
<andy38> Anyone van julle (lol) offer advice on kernel panics on VM clouds?
<bduk> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi EvilDMP 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi bushtech charl inetpro Squirm nuvolari and other lurkers
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> Hi
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> TinuvaMac: they got our fibre running at 100M finally :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> was apparently some issue with router config or a firmware upgrade somewhere or whatever
<ThatGraemeGuy> dunno, not my dept. :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's working that's all that matters
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> working is good
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl> hi Kilo, ThatGraemeGuy, TinuvaMac, Squirm 
<TinuvaMac> ThatGraemeGuy: thats awesome =>
<Kilos> wbb
<Squirm> what a day
<charl> ja...
<charl> hi Squirm 
<Kilos-> lovely day, everything is working
<Kilos-> and 2 hour nap helped too
<Kilos-> and clouds building up nicely to come storm tonight
<Kilos> hahaha my fly, i did that today
<Kilos> http://snyman.info/blog/2014/11/16/weekends
<EvilDMP> Hello, I was speaking to to Joe_knock late last night, about http://python-namibia.org - you're all invited!
<EvilDMP> hello Kilos 
<EvilDMP> and as I said, I'm still hopeful of finding someone who will run an Ubuntu install party for us
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sorry about that major wind killed the power
<Kilos> EvilDMP:  how many of you are there?
<Kilos> namibia is far from here
<Kilos> but im sure any online help you need from here will help you guys do your own install party
<Kilos> inetpro: daar kom iets, weet nog nie wat nie, water of klippe
<EvilDMP> Kilos: we are expecting 80 people at the even, 40 of whom are UNAM students who have been reserved places - many of these students do not have the ideal equipment for participating in tutorials and so on (i.e. elderly Windows laptops) - so getting them onto something sensible, even in VMs, will be very helpful
<gremble> Last time I was at an install party I was there for Archlinux, no one wanted to have the party :P
<gremble> But I don't think anyone ended up having a 'party' just the talks followed by everyone bouncing
<EvilDMP> surely Archlinux users are far too serious to have parties anyway
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I party every day
<gremble> Wait that is a lie
<Kilos> EvilDMP: when you say elderly laptops what kind of specs are we looking at?
<Kilos> 2.5g and up cpu with 2g ram or more is fine for ubuntu
<gremble> Can probably bring it down even more with xubuntu
<EvilDMP> Kilos: I wish I knew; it may well be that some of them will need to install lighter versions such as xubuntu
<Kilos> they are all at least dual core right?
<EvilDMP> Kilos: no idea whatsoever - I've been waiting to be furnished with some information by our contacts at UNAM
<gremble> Prepare for the worst, expect the best
<gremble> Have some lubuntu/xubuntu iso's at the ready
<EvilDMP> I'm in the UK, so relying on a lot of 2nd-hand information
<Kilos> aha
<EvilDMP> I would have liked to go a week early and spend some time there before the conference, but my employer has been quite generous agreeing to my being there, so I don't want to push my luck
<Kilos> well im not expert at this but will give what ideas i can for the needs
<Kilos> quite a few people to download the complete repos
<gremble> When is it EvilDMP ?
<Kilos> others to download the fifferent versions
<EvilDMP> 2nd to5t february
<EvilDMP> 5th
<Kilos> oh lots of time then
<Kilos> different
<gremble> Kilos: If I recally correctly, the University of Namibia hosts ubuntu repos
<Kilos> then thats great
<EvilDMP> really? How can I find this out?
<Kilos> then its just bring and plugin
<gremble> EvilDMP: looking for a link now
<Kilos> Maaz: google unam ubuntu host
<Maaz> Kilos: "Configure local virtual hosts on Ubuntu 13.10 - Zeronte" http://zeronte.com/148/ :: "Pruebas de penetración para principiantes: 5 herramientas para ..." http://revista.seguridad.unam.mx/numero-18/pruebas-de-penetraci%C3%B3n-para-principiantes-5-herramientas-para-empezar :: "Galileo Intel Parte 1 | CROFI - UNAM" http://www.ingenieria.unam.mx/crofi/?p=1552
<Maaz> :: "Software y hardware para la comunidad - TIC - dgtic - UNAM" http://www.tic.unam.mx/sof…
<Kilos> grrr
<EvilDMP> Kilos: Yes, it's hard to search for UNAM....
<Kilos> might be in update manager other
<gremble> My bad
<gremble> It is Polytechnic of Namibia
<gremble> http://download.polytechnic.edu.na/
<gremble> That is a web interface of the ftp repos
<EvilDMP> thanks
<EvilDMP> Chris Glass had been planning to help set up mirrors at UNAM too, but now he can't come
<gremble> UP had repos, but then they decided to take them down
<Kilos> methinks it dont matter where the repos are as long as a few peeps can download them to externals for upgarading purposes after installs
<Kilos> upgrading
<gremble> The more the better
<Kilos> so its all the flavours to be downloaded  and the repos
<Kilos> then students can bring their own usb sticks to get the flavour of choice 
<gremble> I don't think you need to download the repos
<Kilos> might even be good to make a few 2g sticks with unetbootin
<Kilos> it just makes it faster methinks gremble 
<Kilos> pc to external quicker than internet
<gremble> Ubuntu already comes with a lot of use out of the box, not necessarily a need for them to install all the things right there
<gremble> The repo's are quite big, so downloading all of it would be some wasted space
<gremble> This wind is going to blow us away
<Kilos> 40g methinks
<Kilos> wind calming some now
<gremble> That is quite large, for something that would become obsolete quite quickly
<Kilos> ya 
<Kilos> thats why im sticking to lts
<Kilos> only now elementaryos seems to only support for a year too
<Kilos> ggrrrr
<EvilDMP> We're still going to have to find someone who knows more about this stuff to lead the party, I'm certainly not in a position to do it effectively!
<charl> hi EvilDMP 
<EvilDMP> hello charl 
<Kilos> EvilDMP: have you tried the lecturers at unam? maybe they have someone right there that can control and lead a large group like that
<EvilDMP> They are our main contacts for this - but I get the sense that it's all very new to them too
<Kilos> then you can just whisper in his ear what to do next
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> basically you need someone there with organization skill and leadership qualities then you can help with the techie stuff online
<EvilDMP> Kilos: <dry laugh>
<Kilos> installing ubuntu is so much easier than windows nowadays
<EvilDMP> for example the thought of setting up a Linux VM on a Windows machine fills me with fear
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> are you usiny windows there now
<Kilos> and mirc
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> so then its to get a few brave students to do it first and let then note what needs doing and then they can lead
<Kilos> they are always welcome to come here for help
<Kilos> the ubuntu live system explains things quite nicely, you install alongside windows
<EvilDMP> Kilos: worse, I' use Debian/Ubuntu for servers only, Mac OS for the desktop and I've never used Windows
<Kilos> lol thats good to know
<Kilos> methinks a video with step by step instructions on how to install ubuntu alongside and with other options might be what them peeps need
<gremble> Setting up a vm in windows is pretty easy
<Kilos> isnt vm slower  installing alongside
<Kilos> like virtualbox here is much slower than the main os
<gremble> Yes it is
<Kilos> so then its no good on older low spec machines
<Kilos> better to install alongside
<gremble> Better to install over
<EvilDMP> definitely better to install over, but "Hello, welcome to the conference, we're going to wipe your computer" is a hard sell
<gremble> Have them walk through a large magnetised door way. "Hello, I am afraid all of your electronic devices have been wiped clean"
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> clean install is good
<Kilos> windows is usefull for using up bad areas in the beginning of drives though
<gremble> Why not just leave the bad area's unpartitioned?
<Kilos> ya i do that now but before installed windows to use it up
<Kilos> partitioned but unused you mean
<Kilos> hi z3r009 
<z3r009> hey man.
<Kilos> wb Joe_knock 
<Joe_knock> Kilos: thanks
<Joe_knock> hoegaanit?
<Kilos> goed en jy dankie
<Kilos> chatted to EvilDMP a bit
<Joe_knock> eks goed. yeah, he wants someone to go to windhoek. 
<Kilos> we need peeps like the fly and maia to give advice on release parties, ive never been to one
<Joe_knock> tickets must be expensive I think
<Kilos> i think R1500 or so
<Kilos> will ask sis she goes once a year to her daughter near there somewhere
<Joe_knock> 1500 is not bad. But then again it could add up to around 5000 for lodging as well
<Kilos> 1500 or 5k i forget
<Joe_knock> 5k (including room for 2-3 nights)
<Kilos> they must supply accomodation in the res or something
<Joe_knock> wouldn't a hotel room be a decent gesture?
<Kilos> if they pay ya
<Joe_knock> I wouldn't mind going, I can also burn a few disks (get rid of some disks I have)
<Kilos> ya disks be good and a pockets full of 2g sticks
<Kilos> one should try collect them seeing as they arent making them anymore
<Kilos> work great as install sticks
<Kilos> or even when there get them to bring their own sticks
<Joe_knock> to burn the ISOs onto their disks? 
<Kilos> then just format to mbr and unetbootin them
<Joe_knock> I told EvilDMP that we can help them set it up remotely. I recall a Namib varsity having a mirror of the Ubuntu repo
<Kilos> gremble: found this
<Kilos> http://download.polytechnic.edu.na/
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: the Polytechnic, it seems
<EvilDMP> yus
<Joe_knock> yep, I used to use it once upon a time, then it died
<Kilos> you see you dont know at what level of competence they are
<Kilos> so making binstall usb drives could take a while
<Joe_knock> I find it strange that they dont have linux installed, especially if they're compsci students
<EvilDMP> if we're able to get some more sponsorship, we might well be able to help pay at least some of the costs for an attendee to come here
<Kilos> also vm on old lappies might not be a good idea
<EvilDMP> but the whole thing's on a shoestring as you can imagine
<Joe_knock> I think covering the cost of the flight is the main thing. staying in res is fine and maybe some chow/food will be nice :)
<Kilos> hehe
<EvilDMP> we're going to provide lunches and refreshments; evening meals *if we can* 
<EvilDMP> oh marvellous, I've just discovered that I was about to deploy a site running on a SQLite database
<EvilDMP> narrow escape
<Joe_knock> EvilDMP: Are you a freelancer? Or rather, what work do you do?
<EvilDMP> I work for http://divio.ch - I am a Django developer
<Kilos> Joe_knock: sis says some specials if you book now for R1300 otherwise anything up to 5.8 k
<EvilDMP> (Django is a Python-based web application framework)
<EvilDMP> https://github.com/evildmp
<Joe_knock> EvilDMP: I think I've come across your company before. You guys do remote working, yes?
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: Divio are pretty well known in the Python/Django communities - most of my colleagues are based in Zürich, but there are a bunch in Kiev, one in the USA, and me
<Joe_knock> Did you manage to get some of them out of Kiev?
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: they seem pretty happy there!
<Joe_knock> hmmm I'm tempted to apply now EvilDMP 
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: they are a really nice company to work for
<EvilDMP> what are your Python/Django skills like?
<EvilDMP> I've been with them since July - before that I worked at Cardiff University School of Medicine
<Joe_knock> EvilDMP: I consider myself a junior, but I think I'm growing (a lot) in terms of self-taught skill. Not too sure if they want to take on remote juniors though
<EvilDMP> it can't hurt to get in touch
<Joe_knock> true :'D
<Kilos> wbb
<Joe_knock> wb
<Kilos> oh my 
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> oh i added a drive
<Kilos> forgot by now
<Kilos> Joe_knock: ask maia or the fly what all you need to run a release party successfully
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> i was just fitting sisters pc in its stand and doing all connections for her
<Joe_knock> Kilos: I think we should rather find someone living in Namibia to do it. Getting a sponsor will be 'risking' it for the event.
<Kilos> whew are there any ubuntu peeps there
<Joe_knock> The event itself is for Python. Doesn't namib have a linux chapter?
<Kilos> if they cover flight costs and supply accomodation and food then one only loses the time
<Kilos> someone in between jobs maybe
<Joe_knock> True, but it's a good experience to see Windhoek
<superfly> ugh, Django
<Kilos> hehe
<Joe_knock> oom Kilos , million rand question. Women or Computers?
<Kilos> can you expand on that?
<Kilos> both is better
<Kilos> one must keep in balance'
<Joe_knock> :'D 
<Kilos> hehe
<Joe_knock> let's try it this way...
<Joe_knock> you're on a beach, stranded, but have enough food and water. Now there is a fibre cable available, so you need to choose between either having a powerful server-like PC/mainframe or a woman that is 23 and never gets old :P
<Kilos> hmm... 
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> you gotta sleep sometime and its nice to cuddle and le lepel
<Kilos> and she can cook and catch fisk and other sea food while you on the pc
<Kilos> so both is good
<Kilos> id choose the pc then with that kind of connection you can arrange everything else and even build up a holiday resort
<Joe_knock> lol
<Joe_knock> tough choice ehh
<Kilos> but 23 year old chicks nag a lot
<Kilos> yeah
<Joe_knock> lol, should I have said 23 year old who is only allowed the amount of words you speak in a day?
<Kilos> hahaha
<gremble> I am 23 and I don't even want to date a 23 y/o
<gremble> >.>
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> They're ignorant, loud and obnoxious
<Kilos> gremble: dont you know a varsity ubuntu person who wants to go do the nam release partry
<Kilos> ubuntu peeps are normally a bit more grown up than other students
<Kilos> maybe its the community spirit
<gremble> I want to go. But I cannot afford a trip like that
<gremble> :P
<gremble> There isn't much of a linux community at UP (of which I am aware)
<Kilos> so if they supply plane ticket and accommodation you would go?
<gremble> Totally
<Kilos> EvilDMP: ^^
<EvilDMP> cool, thanks
<EvilDMP> be warned, every bit of Python skill you have will be squeezed out and put into service for the conference
<Kilos> is it a ubuntu release party?
<gremble> Haha it is sort of a python thing too
<Joe_knock> gremble: Did they remove the burnbox?
<gremble> Yes Joe_knock 
<gremble> quite a while ago
<EvilDMP> I will fire off another round of enquiries to potential sponsors tomorrow, because we need more funding if we're going to pay for more folks' travel
<Joe_knock> Nobody looked after it and those obnoxious comp sci lecturers werent even bothered to ask anyone
<gremble> They said it was broken, but we petitioned them to give it to us to fix and they ignored us
<gremble> I don't like the department
<gremble> I was doing comp sci, switched over to math
<Kilos> burnbox = freedom toaster?
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> If I understood correctly
<gremble> Unless it is some kind of medival torture device that they had there in Joe_knock's time
<Kilos> lol
<Joe_knock> EvilDMP: Here is a list: Praekelt, Amazon, Oracle, 
<Kilos> thats a shame though, i used it once
<Joe_knock> gremble: ek is nie oud nie :O
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> Hahaha
<Joe_knock> The only torture they had was COS110 and COS121
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: wow, I almost understand Dutch and now I almost understand Afrikaans
<EvilDMP> thanks for the list
<gremble> 121 was actually very enlightening. I hated the subject while I had it, now it is fine
<gremble> I can see that stuff making sense
<Joe_knock> I can actually find a ton more companies, but I think it will be unethical to troll the mailing list for sponsors :/
<EvilDMP> I've previously emailed Paelkelt
<EvilDMP> no reply though
<Joe_knock> Simon works there, did he tell you?
<Kilos> EvilDMP: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-na/
<EvilDMP> Joe_knock: ha, no, I didn't know that, I shall redouble my efforts
<EvilDMP> Kilos: thanks
<Joe_knock> oom Kilos to the rescue!
<Kilos> Maaz: google hopefully they have someone close by
<Maaz> Kilos: "wiki Guide on How to Comfort Someone Who Lost a Loved One" http://www.wikihow.com/Comfort-Someone-Who-Lost-a-Loved-One :: "How to Comfort Someone When There is Nothing You Can Offer ..." http://www.wikihow.com/Comfort-Someone-When-There-is-Nothing-You-Can-Offer-Except-Solace :: "How do you tell someone they have bad breath? - Yahoo Answers"
<Maaz> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100629105848AAoTCyo :: "How To Talk To Sick People (Stop s…
<Kilos> ai!
<Joe_knock> :/
<Kilos> i got mixed up from using another bot on my channel and them wanting to ask maaz something else
<gremble> I think maaz is trying to tell us something
<Kilos> hopefully they have someone close by was meant for the na community
<Joe_knock> ;) ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im too old for this
<Joe_knock> oom jy moet na meetup.com kyk vir "over 40 singles" :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> no man im past the stage of looking for dates
<Joe_knock> oom you're suppose to inspire us. gremble is amongst die mooi Pretoria meisies maar hy kyk nie vir hulle nie
<Kilos> dan is hy dommer as ek want ek kyk nog
<Joe_knock> lol
<Joe_knock> :'D
<Kilos> nothing nicer to look at that a beautiful chick
<Kilos> unless its a super fast gaming pc
<Kilos> wb charl 
<charl> thanks Kilos 
<charl> using weechat now
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> im hooked on konversation
<charl> yeah somebody finally made me upgrade from irssi
<charl> irssi is not really under active development and we need something better
<gremble> Look but don't touch 
<Kilos> konversation xchat hexchat quassel
<charl> Kilos: sounds like lyrics to salsa tequila
<charl> just throw in random words and make a summer hit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> weechat aint bad
<Kilos> hassle to use the curses thing to start it though
<charl> curses thing? you just start it using the weechat command inside a terminal
<charl> i run it inside tmux running on raspberry pi
<Kilos> ya i think i used to have to use weechat=curses
<Kilos> weechat-curses
<Kilos> not so?
<charl> true, in the older versions yes
<charl> but i am using the latest 1.0.1
<charl> hi gremble 
<charl> i am very impressed this is a big step-up from irssi
<Kilos> ah
<gremble> Hey charl 
<gremble> I am going to go pass out now
<gremble> Cheers guys. Talk to you tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep tight gremble 
<Joe_knock> tc
<Kilos> whats that mean Joe_knock ?
<Kilos> bushtech: sus se pc is n sukses, werk soos n droom
<Joe_knock> take care.
<Joe_knock> vir gremble
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> all these little things get me lost
<Kilos> took a while to get used to wb
<Joe_knock> iirc = if i recall correctly
<Joe_knock> imo = in my opinion
<Kilos> ya i asked about that a couple of times too hehe
<Kilos> its remembering that takes a while
<Kilos> my ram is very random
<charl> lol
<charl> so how is it this fine evening
<Kilos> all good here , and there?
<charl> good good
<bushtech> Kilos,  wel done!
<Kilos> ty horrible job though to do all that work then install xp
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-21
<Kilos> morning all of ya awake already
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> good morning
<TinuvaMac> need to reconnect quick i think
<Symmetria> man 
<Symmetria> I hate cellular providers
<Symmetria> so so so much
<Symmetria> airtel keeps turning off my roaming as a "security precaution" despite me telling them a million times DONT DO THAT 
<Symmetria> and you'd think that with my average spend every month they could get it right (cause trust me, my average cellphone bill is insane)
<Kilos> lol
<Tinuva> have you ever disputed your bill?
<Symmetria> tinuva heh no, my cellphone bill is legit 
<Symmetria> nothing to dispute
<Symmetria> heh, I average around $5k USD a month on my cellphone :P
<Tinuva> bloody hell
<Tinuva> but it is understandable why they do it then
<Tinuva> try and protect the customer
<Symmetria> yeah but you'd think if a customer averages that
<Symmetria> they would learn to track that the customer is still within his normal range
<Tinuva> heh probably a primitive system that just has one default, and not based on the customer
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> http://is.gd/OXDOma
<Kilos> i wonder why. is it just money or do the see something in google that i dont
<Kilos> s/the/they
<ThatGraemeGuy> its business
<ThatGraemeGuy> deal made over a drunken game of golf probably :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi gremble Xethron 
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> Xethron: gone very quiet lately, always here but just lurks
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl
 * Kilos looking at new weechat
<gremble> Anyone here know where you can do Linux certification in South Africa and how much it costs?
<Kilos> oh we looked at that a while back there are a couple of places
<Kilos> lemme see if i can find monkey
<Kilos> maybe someone else remembers too
<Kilos> we actually started doing the courses
<Kilos> was maybe R1500 for the exam
<Kilos> even had a channel for lpi
<Kilos> http://www.south-africa.lpi.org/
<Kilos> look there maybe you will find the info you need, otherwise we wait for monkey to reply
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<charl> inetpro: good evening ?!
<charl> nono
<inetpro> charl: is it Friday yet?
<Kilos> hahaha the lost soul speaketh
<gremble> Kilos: that website looks rather outdated
<Kilos> i dont know what has been done since we abandoned trying to study for the exam gremble 
<gremble> Why did you abandon it?
<Kilos> but i remember there were a few colleges that said they would hold the exams at the time
<Kilos> the tutor found work somehwere else and didnt have time anymore
<Kilos> and i gave up because i cant remember stuff
<Kilos> same with vim and python
<Kilos> too much new stuff in an old head with no space for anything more
<Kilos> you can download the training manuals for your own study
<Kilos> i could only understand the hardware sections
<Kilos> hewhe
<gremble> Looking for some of the manuals now. The cources are rather expensive :/ haha
<Kilos> maaz lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Kilos> thats the old ones but should help yoiu find the new ones
<Kilos> there comes a time in our lives when we must accept our limitations
<gremble> Psh
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> i need to get my blog back online so peeps can understand
<Kilos> the old peeps here know why i sukkel
<gremble> Struggling is half of the fun
<gremble> I hate it when I get something right the first time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> i dont mind struggling gremble , peeps here help me. only i cant remember new stuff
<Kilos> my buffers are buffed clean
<Kilos> you should have been here with 8.10 then you would have seen
<Kilos> the guys spoon fed me for months
<Kilos> years
<Kilos> ask the pro he will say ai!
<gremble> Kilos: Have you thought about making a memory journal? 
<gremble> I can't remember everything either, so I have a book in which I write down everything I know, so that it is "remembered" physically
<gremble> That way I only have to recall where my book is
<gremble> instead of what is in the book
<Kilos> lol i have books full but forget whats where so i save important things like usefull commands and so on in folders all over
<Kilos> im much better now than back then
<Kilos> eish modem tricks again
<gremble> I wish I had a big blackboard to work on
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> These mosquitos will drive me to murder
<gremble> I don't know who I will murder, but certainly someone
<gremble> Apparently one day long ago Stephen Hawking had an affair with his nurse
<gremble> ...
<gremble> How?
<ThatGraemeGuy> murder the mosquitoes
<ThatGraemeGuy> that would seem a reasonable solution
<charl> lol inetpro 
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> what did you win now
<Golynx> lol, just the usual gigs of data and more R500 rands airtimes :)
<Golynx> i dont understand , this phone i won picks up 3G with cellc , but the dongle only 2G.
<Golynx> they must have some weird configurations going on in certain devices
<Kilos> what are the dongle specs then
<Kilos> and if you hold the fone next to the pc is it still 3g?
<Kilos> take the lappy outside and see then
<Golynx> the phone is 3G everywhere, in the dongle settings only shows "Cellc (2G)" "VODA (2G) (3G)"
<Kilos> even if yougo out with it so there is no obstrution between you and the tower?
<Golynx> the dongle fills all the requirments for cellc 3G network specs, dunno why it not picks up 3G
<Kilos> ask them
<Golynx> the tower is about 200m from my house
<Kilos> then fone them and ask
<Kilos> or swap sims and see then
<Golynx> i did they just said plug in a different port lol and then said its not a cellc dongle we cant help you
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> see they want your money
<Kilos> ask them if you can trade in some airtime for a cellc dongle
<Golynx> yeah true
<Golynx> lol 
<Kilos> does it show only 2g on linux as well?
<Golynx> maybe its only fo blackberry that some special features are activated to use 3G 
<Golynx> yeah linux same
<Kilos> eish
<Golynx> i love the speed though , 100MB in 5-10 minutes :)
<Golynx> so i just transfer to the pc the big file downloads
<Golynx> 100MB usually took me 10 or more hours lol
<Golynx> wonder if i can dl ubuntu 14.04 iso :/
<Kilos> oh gremble if you look around outside, any pool of water is a breeding place for mozzies
<Kilos> a couple of drops of parafin makes a leayer on top then the larvae die
<gremble> I have overturned all the buckets, pales and every other container that I can find
<gremble> We have a theory that those black and white ones breed in the grass
<Kilos> yes and also in plants that can store a tiny bit of water in the leaves
<Kilos> cut the grass short hehe
<gremble> I live against the mountain. Do you know how long it will take to cut all that grass short?
<gremble> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxorhynchites I should get me some of these
<gremble> Mosquitoes that eat other mosquitoes
<gremble> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aedes_albopictus these are horrible. That wikipedia article says that you don't find them here, but those are the ones that I kill often (or ones that look very similar)
<Kilos> also citronella oil candles work
<Kilos> or
<Kilos> you cab  put citronella oil in a bottle and put a whick through the lid and burn it that way
<Kilos> cheaper than the candles i think
<Kilos> make like a molotov cocktail
<gremble> Thank you for reminding me
<gremble> I have citronella and one of those candle things
<Kilos> good luck
<Golynx> Kilos did you not build the electronic Mosquitoes repeller
<gremble> He wanted me to make one haha
<Kilos> lol i told gremble to get that software signal generator but he said it is extra work to setup
<Kilos> haha i type to slow
<Golynx> gremble: oh ok
<Kilos> gremble: its variable so you can move the frequency till them bugs run away
<gremble> So much effort
<gremble> I am already trying to avoid effort :P
<Golynx> i did it with few a resistors, capacitors, 9v Battery, 2 PNP transistors, radio speaker... when i were smaller, but you gotta tune it in the field 
<Golynx> inside it may pop yoir ear drums lol
<Golynx> your*
<gremble> http://pastie.org/9734329
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<gremble> Why are you greeting the bot? :P
<Kilos> lightning hit my cell tower and now only emergency calls
<Kilos> and irc of course
<Kilos> to check if im connected
<gremble> Ouch
<Kilos> havent you seen squirm do maaz ?
<Golynx> Kilos you okay?
<Kilos> ya im fine ty its just the cell tower that had a whack of light
<Golynx> oh good, they should increase the earth on cell towers
<Kilos> irc is my emergency use of eina tower
<Golynx> eish, my power just went off 
<Kilos> load shedding coming again
<Kilos> eskom reckons they are having technical probs and there is another silo thats cracked
<Golynx> its been 2 months since here was loadshedding, guess i can t complain
<Kilos> they have added a new wind farm a couple of weeks back
<Kilos> 70,000 kw  i think it was
<Kilos> now they about ready to start the solar farm that will be a couple of megawat
<Kilos> but in the meantime maintenace on other power stations gets shelved
<Kilos> madube should have been online already months ago
<Kilos> madupe
<Golynx> oh thats good to know
<Kilos> no man it will take another year now
<Kilos> they blew some generators
<Kilos> starting without oil feed to turbines
<Golynx> yeah we need more solar panels in the Karoo/Northern Cape
<Guest18423> are there any solar generating installations that use solar panels?
<Golynx> haha, wonder if Eskom even makes a profit
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> hi Guest18423 
<Kilos> who you?
<Kilos> oh graeme
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> I just found out this morning that the new solar thing that went online a while ago isn't panels, its an array of mirrors that concentrate sunlight on a spot in the centre to heat some sort of molten salt
<ThatGraemeGuy> that heated stuff then turns water to steam, steam powers turbine, as per normal
<ThatGraemeGuy> when i first heard solar I just assumed it was solar panels
<Kilos> wow
<Golynx> ThatGraemeGuy: oh those kinda panels
<Golynx> we dont have an ants big enough for that beam though :/
<Golynx> used to like the smell of roasted ants burning from the magnifying glass beam
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you could somehow get to the central point where it concentrates the reflected light I imagine you'd have a pretty bad time
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/114169-biggest-ever-solar-power-plant-in-south-africa.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: http://i.imgur.com/pZ0Hmr7.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> crazy building project
 * Kilos looks when it opens
<Kilos> emergency internet very slow
<Kilos> wow you collecting hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm going to build a massive rubik's cube
<Kilos> i love those mining drills
<ThatGraemeGuy> floating in the air
<ThatGraemeGuy> bye all enjoy your weekend
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you too
<ThatGraemeGuy> and enjoy your internet access :'(
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ill fone them now now
<Kilos> ai! cant fone telkom, cell says emergencies only
<Kilos> but modem is online here with big E showing
<Kilos> pcs and modems take priority over cwll phones looks like
<Kilos> cell
<inetpro> sshhh... I'm sleeping
<Kilos> haha me too . just woke to say night all
<Kilos> sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-22
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning all
<Squirm> hey Kilos
<Kilos> Squirm, 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<arnaud> Hello Guys
<arnaud> Hi Kilos
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Squirm> I reckon
<Squirm> home time
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Squirm> Had a weekend shift at work :P
<Squirm> see you all Monday
<Kilos> go well Squirm 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
 * Kilos had the weirdest hardware prob
<Kilos> psu on old p4 caused reboot if you bumped the box
<Kilos> few hours with 2 pairs glasses and magnifying glass and couldnt find a dry joint
<Kilos> cleaned the plastic shhet that goes under the psu circuit board and fingers found a bump
<Kilos> looked carefully then checked circuit board and foung one cap had not been trimmed underneath and was going through plastic to the case
<Kilos> cut it short and no more probs
<Kilos> yet
<Kilos> the things that are sent to test us
<Kilos> sigh
<bushtech> glad you found it
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> morning charl
<Kilos> ty bushtech 
 * Kilos thinks you getting old when your fingers see better than you eyes
<Kilos> btw that data recovery yielded 57g of files
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> ah so that data recovery thing of yours worked?
<charl> even after having overwritten the data?
<charl> interesting
<charl> which tool did you use ?
<Kilos> all of them
<Kilos> testdisk foremost photorec and scalpel
<charl> nice
<bushtech> Kilos, now that you've sorted out website creation and data recovery you can set up a web page offering your services as a data recovery specialist :)
<Kilos> lol i cant do the website stuff
<Kilos> and i blogged about recovery years ago
<gremble> What website stuff?
<Kilos-> i was looking at  how to build a website to help  ian but he managed on his own 
<Kilos-> hi arnaud 
<arnaud> what news here bro 
<arnaud> let me change to my real name ... feel like your are lost ...
<Kilos-> hmm...
<arnaud> back on the road bro's
<Kilos-> oh sommaun
<Kilos-> somaunn
<arnaud> yeah Kilos you right now
<arnaud> but what strange is i can't see the change on my side ...
<Kilos-> it didnt change
<Kilos->   /nick Somaunn
<Kilos-> i go lock up sheep
<Kilos-> http://www.wired.com/2014/11/10-dollar-education-robot/?mbid=social_twitter
<Kilos-> i wonder if it can teach me
<Somaunn> Kilos-: working like a charm
<Somaunn> i see, I have to start learning irc again
<Kilos-> lol
<Somaunn> Teach me then 
<Somaunn> Kilos-: just a short and quick irc course 
<Somaunn> Kilos-: i have a lot to learn from you
<Kilos-> what do you want to know Somaunn ?
<Kilos-> i only know some basic things
<Somaunn> just basics first how to operate, what are the irc command, how when to use
<Kilos-> i only know a few
<Somaunn> just teach me what you know, it will a begining for me 
<Kilos->   /msg nickserv identify password
<Somaunn> what is this command used for ?
<Kilos-> leave out the spaces or evryone sees your password
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> thats for nickserv to identify you
<Somaunn> so if I understand it i have to type the whole thing without spaces between words right ?
<Kilos-> no man just the spaces before the /
<Kilos-> you can start a line here with / then it goes to irc not here
<Somaunn> okay cool
<Kilos-> cant
<Somaunn> Kilos-: that's cool
<Somaunn> another thing ?
<Kilos-> not that i can think of now, but will save for you as and when i need to use others
<Kilos-> you can get them all somewhere as well
<Kilos-> type in /msg nickserv help
<Kilos-> wb gremble 
<Somaunn> hi gremble
<Somaunn> Kilos-: jyp this is good
<Somaunn> works like minux shell, but still there is no command completion like it's the case when we type a username 
<Kilos-> type in /msg nickserv help command
<Kilos-> and commands
<gremble> Hello and thanks
<gremble> We were load shed this afternoon >.>
<Kilos-> eish
<somaunn_> have to leave for hours now
<somaunn_> see you soon
<gremble> Cheers somaunn_ 
<Kilos-> cheers somaunn_ 
<somaunn_> ty gremble
<blazehen> hi Kilos- 
<Kilos-> blazehen: 
<Kilos-> your the fell off
<blazehen> yeah, too lazy to auth
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> golynx was looking for you
<Kilos-> about the cellc thing
<blazehen> oh? What for?
<Kilos-> it was you hey
<blazehen> ah, ending in january, so not worth the effort to program it
<Kilos-> he won a blackberry
<blazehen> I do however have another idea...
<blazehen> ah, won't work on a blackberry
<Kilos-> tell
<blazehen> needs rooted android at least
<blazehen> Use DNS tunneling, really slow though
<blazehen> good enough for IRC and whatsapp
<Kilos-> then you chose a good time i was just looking to how to flash this xperia
<Kilos-> no man i just want the thing to work and not hang and do stupid stuff
<Kilos-> but i think i need a data cable first
<gremble> DNS tunneling?
<gremble> Don't you mean SSH? DNS is a serice that you use to turn IP's into URL's
<gremble> service
<Kilos-> hehe he is too clever this kiddo gremble 
<blazehen> gremble: DNS indeed..
<gremble> Either that or incredibly ignorant. Both is pretty valid
<blazehen> http://code.kryo.se/iodine/
<blazehen> gremble: :(
<Kilos-> no he helps me so not too stupid
<gremble> Why sad face blazehen ? >.>
<gremble> I found DNS tunneling on server exchange. My bad :P
<blazehen> Kilos-: data cable to flash what?
<blazehen> gremble: because I like to think of myself as not ignorant..
<Kilos-> xperia U20i
<Kilos-> mini pro thing
<gremble> I thought he was referring to me blazehen :P
<gremble> I like to think of myself as ignorant
<gremble> That is pretty interesting
<Kilos-> i got an old one that was shelved because of it slowness and hassles
<blazehen> Kilos-: Flash it to do what? gremble ah :p
<Kilos-> to a later version of android
<Kilos-> but basically a clean install
<Kilos-> dunno how to fsck it
<Kilos-> its corrupt somewhere
<Kilos-> hangs often
<blazehen> Kilos-: what version is it on now?
<Kilos-> 2.1 i think
<blazehen> Gonna need a data cable, and a few hundred MB of data
<Kilos-> what other fones cables work on it
<Kilos-> data np i have night surfer spare
<blazehen> Should be any android phone
<Kilos-> not a bb?
<blazehen> should also work
<blazehen> "should"
<blazehen> I have had problems in past
<Kilos-> ok then i can get one but dunno how to get kde to see the thing
<blazehen> can you go settings -> about phone and then see the firmware?
<blazehen> Yeah, you flash with command line I think
<Kilos-> is it supposed to just popup something like a nokia shows memory card
<blazehen> Hmm, yeah, should do that at least...
<Kilos-> kde does nothing
<Kilos-> thought i might have to install some android stuff first
<blazehen> nah. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1377021 and http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1201116 should help.. Go in order
<Kilos-> cool ty
<blazehen> I can give you more help if you can figure it out
<blazehen> But might be slow, I'm supposed to be studying
<blazehen> you can't *
<gremble> What are you studying for blazehen?
<Kilos-> i have this one but it dont show there
<Kilos-> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-x10-mini
<blazehen> gremble: Still in high school :p
<Kilos-> i found this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1682966
<gremble> Aren't the highschool exams over yet >.>
<gremble> Thought you guys finished last week or something
<Kilos-> but havent gone anywhere because of no data cable
<blazehen> Kilos-: yeah, that's good
<blazehen> gremble: private school
<gremble> Ah ok
<Kilos-> where do you download that superoneclickapp to? the fone?
<Kilos-> or the pc
<blazehen> Kilos-: PC
<Kilos-> eish they stopped at 10.04
<blazehen> ai. You can't run virtualbox on that PC?
<blazehen> Or is there maybe a newer PPA?
<Kilos-> i see 10.10 there too, 
<Kilos-> i can run vb but slow thats all
<Kilos-> but not tonight
<blazehen> windows version in wine?
<Kilos-> bad head night
<blazehen> ah
<Kilos-> i have 7 on another drive
<blazehen> yeah, probably a good idea
<Kilos-> ok ty blazehen ill get other pc going with 7 tomorrow 
<blazehen> kk
<Kilos-> night all
<Kilos-> sleep tight
<Kilos-> ohi superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2014-11-23
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn and others
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz: tell somaunn on freenode http://it-ebooks.info/book/1531/
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell somaunn on freenode
<gremble> Very quiet on the internet today
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> b laze was here last night and you werewnt
<Golynx> now my net speed is same as yours on pc :)
<Golynx> 400+ kb/s
<Golynx> used to be 5 kb/s 
<Kilos> still slower but good. what did you do
<Kilos> gremble: you got these i suppose
<Kilos> http://www.tecmint.com/10-useful-free-linux-ebooks-for-newbies-and-administrators/
<Golynx> tethered the phone to the pc
<Kilos> get the books Golynx 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what works works
<Golynx> but my free gigs are going fast lol
<Kilos> wow so many?
<Kilos> i thought you keep getting more everyday
<Golynx> i already got some will add the book in collection
<Kilos> there are 10 good books there
<Golynx> now i got 7GB left 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> better get more
<Golynx> but there are about 20GB left to win 
<Kilos> isnt it nearly finished the competition
<Kilos> go win man
<gremble> "If you’re using any AdBlock, the download links will not be shown. Please, disable it and then reload the page to make download links visible."
<gremble> scumbag website
<Golynx> nope , the competition ends in Feb 2015
<Kilos> i didnt get that gremble 
<Kilos> dont see any adds either
<Golynx> i'm just downloading stuff and dump them in a folder lol 
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> building a repo , if i need something i just search in there
<Kilos> you can get distros on that sight too i see
<Kilos> well done nlsthzn 
<Kilos> now we gotta rev monkey somehow
<Kilos> inetpro: het jy gekyk vir makawe
<Kilos> baie van die gif goed hier uit weer
<Kilos> so gremble is it against the law to put those books once downloaded somehwere else for others to download without all the rigmarole
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> oh hi
<nuvolari> hi om Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> ek het oom se slim brein nodig
<Kilos> gaanit seun
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> meeting dinsdag aand ne
<Kilos> ek weet nie waar apie is nie so jy is op standby
<nuvolari> ek weet nie of ek sal kan maak nie oom. ons werk juis al oor die naweek ook :-(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nou probeer net as jy nie daai aand werk nie sblief
<Kilos> laaste meet voor re-evaluation ding
<Kilos> ek kyk maar noord en gaan maar voort
<nuvolari> as die werk nie klaar is nie kan ek nie vir my baas sê, 'nee, ek gaan nou huistoe nie' :-/ Ek sal probreer oom, maar dit is tight
<Kilos> nee man seun , werk is eerste of course
<Kilos> lyk my hulle laai jou ook
<nuvolari> wel, almal werk nou hard
<nuvolari> ons het 'n deadline hierdie week
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> voorspoed daarmee
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, ek wou eintlik kom vra, hoe vertaal 'n mens die volgende na engels: "Die hoeveelste president is X sedert 19xx?"?
<Kilos> the current president is
<Kilos> oh
<nuvolari> dankie oom, het dit nodig. Werk oor 'n mik nou
<nlsthzn> np uncle Kilos ... 
<Kilos> current =huidige
<Kilos> you might have to chair nlsthzn , monkey scarce
<nuvolari> Kilos: ja dit is 'n tamaletjie oom! Maklik om 'n statement te maak, maar die vraag daarvoor is nogals moeilik.
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> eish, when is the meeting uncle Kilos ?
<nlsthzn> nvr mnd
<Kilos> wat is die vraag nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> checked the topic :p
<Kilos> what topic nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> might not be able to even make the meeting as I am working dayshift the next day (which means getting up at 5am our time, 3 am SA time)
<nlsthzn> the IRC topic at the top
<Kilos> eish lad
<nlsthzn> i has the meeting date
<nlsthzn> *it
<Kilos> then thew pro gotta do it
 * nlsthzn doesn't even know the Maaz commands >.
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> now he will come up with an excuse just watch
<gremble> Kilos: unless the books are released in the public domain or with the appropriate creative commons license, it is illegal to host them for others to download without written permission from the copyright holders
<Kilos> i opened one and it says they may not be altered in any way
<gremble> That is a general copyright license
<Kilos> it must only be published in its original form
<Kilos> i havent worked out how to copy in libreoffice pages yet
<Kilos> no highlighting
<Kilos> grrr
<gremble> Perhaps this would also be of interest to you guys
<gremble> https://github.com/vhf/free-programming-books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md
<nlsthzn> that is a very good list :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> sjoe so many
<Kilos> no wonder everything is mixed up
<gremble> Kilos: that list is organised alphabetically
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> ya i see
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> at 16:00 were getting loadshedding until 21:00
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> strange they havent hit us yet, we are normally first off
<Kilos> you in the east hey?
<gremble> Nope. West. A block from the tunnel
<gremble> We had loadshedding yesterday
<gremble> Were you not hit?
<Kilos> we didnt go off at all
<gremble> Oh, that is quite fortunate :/
<Kilos> north or south of the tunnel
<gremble> North
<gremble> Pretoria Gardens/Claremont
<Kilos> im north then ten ks west about
<gremble> Oh ya, you are quite far then
<Kilos> ah asked sis where them places are i know where abouts you are now
<Kilos> used to have family in van der hoff
<Kilos> maybe 40 years ago hehe
<Kilos> hi charl 
<gremble> My grandfather owned a couple of "Burger erwe" on the corner of van der hoff and bremer
<Kilos> lol that was also long ago, everything is piled as close as possible nowadays
<Kilos> i like the newbies initiation to linux, there are things i understand like repo cli and gui
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ive learned everything here on this channel
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> must have been very frustrating for the helpers
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> open a terminal  -- a what?
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> Maaz: bedankt
<Maaz> charl: Sorry...
<charl> bot doesn't do dutch apparently
<gremble> maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier gremble my vriend
<gremble> Apparently it is very fond of afrikaans
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz: koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish Kilos  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<gremble> Lol
<gremble> Whose bot is it?
<Kilos> the crash kids
<Kilos> he is now in silicon valley
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash_ you got a tail again
<Kilos> we not the only ones with connection probs
<Kilos> see you later gremble enjoy the power out
<gremble> Lol
<gremble> It hasn't gone out yet
<Kilos> so i see
<Kilos> they forgot for the moment
<gremble> That was much quicker than anticipated
<Kilos> trying out 12.04 unity again
<Kilos> trying to remember what was better than on 14.04 unity
<Kilos> forgot about the struggle with 3g
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nuvolari> glorious! :( The joys of development when stuff just stops working
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb gremble that was a short power outage
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> hmm... tumbleweed nearly sunday lunch
<Kilos> hope all good there
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
 * Kilos needs to restart xchat so i can hear bloeps
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> hi MaNI 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<MaNI> hi
<Kilos> hi superfly all good there?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> bed time for me
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-16
<pieter2627> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<anton> mornings all
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<pieter2627> so does anyone think we might have rain today?
 * pieter2627 hopes so
<theblazehen> Hope so too. This rm commands been running like 27 hours now...
<Vlekkie> Ola
<theblazehen> sup Vlekkie 
<Vlekkie> Not much, just sad, wbu?
<theblazehen> I'm alright
<Vlekkie> Everyone else sleeping or something?
<theblazehen> Been quiet last few days
<Vlekkie> But IRC seems a bit dead compared to a few years back
<theblazehen> Yeah
<MaNI> everybody too busy trying to stay afloat in our shitty economy, no time for luxuries like IRC anymore
<Vlekkie> Allot of people don't know what IRC is nowadays, so not surprised tho lol
<Vlekkie> True ^
<Vlekkie> Mani: hows it going?
<MaNI> generally okay, november always the worst month of the year
<MaNI> you?
<Vlekkie> Fine thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: have you had rain yet?
<inetpro> here in town we had some coming down nicely for a few minutes then suddenly all gone again
<Sxuza> ola 
<Sxuza> it rained here last noght 
<Sxuza> night 
<Sxuza> East London 
<Sxuza> seems to me, we're not bad hit by this "lack of water" thingie 
<Sxuza> or mayb its me im so ignorant , i dont know 
<Kilos> not yet inetpro just the cold
<Kilos> just woke up shivvering
 * who_da_fly jumps on Kilos 
<who_da_fly> Yeesh, I go away and everyone disappears.
<Kilos> ohi who_da_fly 
<Kilos> sorry was outside checking the weather
<who_da_fly> Kilos: I'm in Mozambique now.
<Kilos> oh y
<Kilos> m
<Kilos> my
<Kilos> for how long who_da_fly 
<Kilos> just business hey
<Kilos> i saw the boys with the braai
<Kilos> well sitting under the umbrella
<who_da_fly> Till Saturday. Yes, we literally went straight from the airport to their office, sat down and started working :-(
<who_da_fly> yeah, they were so cute.
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> this stupid laptop gives weak sounds with alerts
<Kilos> even bell.ogg is feeble
<Kilos> so i sleep past most things
<Kilos> its busy trying to storm here, so power might go 
<who_da_fly> OK. We had a storm last night. Lots of lightning and HUGE rain drops
<Kilos> do you understand portugese
<Kilos> hehe
<who_da_fly> no, not at all
<who_da_fly> been fun trying to buy coffee
<Kilos> hahaha
<who_da_fly> I threw one back at them... I spoke in Afrikaans
<Kilos> their seafood used to be very cheap
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> are you alone there who_da_fly 
<Kilos> or did you go in a business group
<who_da_fly> Kilos: I'm here with 2 colleagues
<Kilos> thats better
<who_da_fly> Kilos: how much does a 500meg data bundle cost?
<Kilos> sec ill check
<Kilos> R69
<who_da_fly> Kilos: which SP?
<who_da_fly> network
<Kilos> telkom mobile
<Kilos> do they have it there?
<who_da_fly> No. They have Vodacom. Vodacom SA is R100 for a 500 meg bundle.
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> telkom is 1g for R99
<who_da_fly> Here in Mozambique, it's R32 for 500 megs
<Kilos> nice
<inetpro> who_da_fly: how much for 1GB there?
<inetpro> R32 for 500MB (6c per MB) is not bad 
<inetpro> Kilos: have you checked the time based data bundles of Telkom yet?
<Kilos> nope inetpro 
<inetpro> you can get 1GB for R59
<Kilos> it doesnt show on the online thing'
<inetpro> sadly just valid over a weekend
<Kilos> what kinda time base
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> weekend
<Kilos> im  hoping to leave for aus before my data runs out'
<inetpro> or R39 for 500MB
<Kilos> waiting for online visa app to be approved
<inetpro> wow!
<Kilos> the for  3 months ill chat to you from 9 hours ahead of you
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> weekend only bundles are kinda pointless i think
<Kilos> to me anyway
<inetpro> could be useful to download an ISO
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> my next iso download is 16.04
<who_da_fly> inetpro: 200MT, so R64
<inetpro> interesting
<inetpro> oh but hang on who_da_fly, it looks like those prepaid plans for 512MB and 1GB are just valid for 7 days
<Kilos> somewhere is gonna get some rain i think
<Kilos> lotsa clouds and thunder
<inetpro> who_da_fly: good enough for you on your short trip but rather costly if you had to live on it like Kilos does
<who_da_fly> inetpro: I don't need it longer
<who_da_fly> who_da_fly: true
<Kilos> ya
<who_da_fly> gah. referencing myself. how silly
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> old age
<inetpro> anyway, don't think oom Kilos or any one of us would want to relocate to MZ any time soon :-)
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> at one time i actually thought of going there and running a forklift repair business
<Kilos> apparently the docks are full of broke ones
<Kilos> broken
<who_da_fly> Kilos: it's almost always warm here
<Kilos> ya that place is more tropical
<Kilos> even more so than durbs
<Kilos> mangoes and pawpaws used to be dirt cheap there
<Kilos> and avos i think
<Kilos> many years ago
<Kilos> hi Audio 
<Kilos> you a noisy kinda person?
<Kilos> or musical
<Kilos> rain starting inetpro 
<Kilos> you gona get wet
<who_da_fly> Kilos: yes, mangoes grow everywhere here
<who_da_fly> and there's a papaya tree in the yard behind the office
<Kilos> tower got such a shock when it started raining it dropped signal
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> you wet inetpro 
<Kilos> or did you get wet
<inetpro> Kilos-: I got wet but I survived 
<Kilos-> yay
<Kilos-> weve had 2mm
<inetpro> luckily just got through before the big hailstorm now 
<Kilos-> wow
<inetpro> poor Loerie (Kwêvoël/go-away-bird) even landed in the swimming pool with the stones from above 
<Kilos-> eiah
<Kilos-> eiah
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> eish
<inetpro> hope it survives after drying it up a bit and releasing it again 
<Kilos-> shame man
<inetpro> Kilos-: 20mm
<Kilos-> wow
<Kilos-> we had 7mm
<Kilos-> Audioburn feel frre to say hi to us
<Kilos-> free
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos-> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos- 
<Trixar_za> I noticed something nice about current MineTest - new V6 areas come with iced over water and layers of snow.
<magespaw1> Selecting best server based on latency...
<magespaw1> Hosted by Pocketinet Communications (Walla Walla, WA) [98.03 km]: 15.835 ms
<magespaw1> Testing download speed........................................
<magespaw1> Download: 527.77 Mbit/s
<magespaw1> Testing upload speed..................................................
<magespaw1> Upload: 163.16 Mbit/s
<magespaw1> brb
<magespawn> better 
<magespawn> nice speed hey
<Kilos> jsable yeah
<Kilos> usable
<magespawn> now that would be nice if that was my local speed
<Kilos> either im getting blinder or my fingers are getting stupider
<magespawn> fingers can be very stupid some days
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> we ned to do this here as well
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UCADay
<Kilos> need
<magespawn> amazing, connecting through vodacom i get temporary failure in name resolution, through cellc everything works fine
<magespawn> every night between 8 and 10
<Kilos> magespawn what speedtest is that?
<Kilos> my internet is very slow tonight
<magespawn> from my amazon server
<magespawn> there seems to be something going, i wish i knew what it was
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> bed time, good night all
<gremble> Cheers magespawn 
<kulelu88> yo
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> hey gremble my man
<gremble> How are you kulelu88 
<kulelu88> fekked man. this work is soul-draining. hows you?
<gremble> Finished my first exam and got a question wrong I knew I knew before hand :P 
<gremble> But I think I did fine
<gremble> I recently took one of those bloomberg aptitute tests. got a dismal score because I couldn't finish two sections, I did however, achieve quite high on everything else. Now I got my first CV request from a company. Quite surprised at it
<kulelu88> via the bloomberg aptitude thing?
<gremble> Yup
<kulelu88> it must be quant firms
<gremble> I scored in the top 95% for investment banking. I've never investement banked shit. XD
<gremble> reverse that score. top 5%
<kulelu88> I also took it and only got 1 CV request. never bothered
<gremble> 95th percentile. I can't math
<gremble> I need a job
<gremble> I will take this cv request
<kulelu88> company name?
<gremble> Don't know until I open the request
<gremble> I don't have a CV yet so I have to make one before I open the request
<kulelu88> must be a phishing expedition (unless they are confirmed local)
<gremble> It is local. Campus based apparently
<kulelu88> for a quant gig, I'd only go with JPMorgan, Meryll Lynch/Linch or GS
<kulelu88> and get a transfer to New York after 12 months
<gremble> I'm still at university after 12 months
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> they still protesting?
<kulelu88> I always knew de la rey was a bitch though
<gremble> No, we've stopped for like 2 weeks now
<gremble> After the Friay at the union buildings we were done
<gremble> Monday she had a meeting with us, Tuesday we were back in class :P
<kulelu88> At least they kept it classy and didn't go mad like the TUT students
<gremble> Yup. TUT has been striking. But the management at TUT is lackadaisical at best, simply apathetic at best
<gremble> So their frustration is understandable
<gremble> UP was quick to mobilise and listen
<kulelu88> those jews and afrikaaners running Tuks dont waste time. they probably mobilized their billions to qualm the students
<kulelu88> I hear that some info came out that the endowment is +50 billion?
<gremble> Yes. A metric shit ton of money appeared. It was magical. It means that I might still get to get my degree ;P
<kulelu88> I still hate the way they run it. As most alumni have said of local varsities, get in, get the degree and get out
<gremble> I want to do Hons at Wits or UCT
<kulelu88> UCT = just too expensive for regular people
<gremble> I'm have to get a bursary
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Going to probably apply for both mathematics and philosophy and see which one I get for
<kulelu88> bursaries don't cover accommodation afaik
<gremble> I will live in the library
<gremble> Shower in the sprinklers
<kulelu88> Like Stallman?
<gremble> Stall-man sounds like a shitty superhero
<kulelu88> A female who studied at UCT told me that UCTs library is popular for sexual intercourse, if you are a rugby player, etc.
<kulelu88> Search for Richard Stallman. I'm surprised you don't know who he is
<gremble> I know how he is. I just felt like making a poop joke
<kulelu88> oh hahaha
<kulelu88> I did really snigger there
<kulelu88> at least when they start having sex in the lib, you can say "STOP, that's my dining room!!!"
<gremble> "STOP! Hammer time"
<gremble> "STOP! Collaborate and listen!"
<kulelu88> I'm so bored that I am even contemplating taking a pay cut just to get something more interesting to do
<gremble> Why is that?
<gremble> What are you currently doing?
<kulelu88> I currently make sure sites are working properly
<gremble> Hmm I can understand the slight tedium involved. Why not learn a new skill and get another job?
<kulelu88> jobs are hard to come by it seems. sending a CV is like entering into the abyss
<kulelu88> oh yeah, make sure your CV isn't too long
<kulelu88> they won't spend more than 30 seconds looking at it
<gremble> Luckily I don't have that much to put on
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> if you do 2 pages, that's a solid start
<kulelu88> 3 pages and you're average
<kulelu88> 4 or more GTFO
<gremble> I don't think I have enough shit for more than 1.5 :<
<gremble> I've sort of just been existing most of my life XD
<kulelu88> I've seen school-leavers load their CVs with accolades enough to fill 6 pages and its like >.<
<gremble> Ya. My school accolades are pretty much that I finished school with marks to get into university
<kulelu88> no sports?
<kulelu88> math olympiads?
<gremble> Nope. Lived too far so didn't want my mother to drive extra. Didn't want her to pay extra for sport stuff, cause we're poor.
<kulelu88> Pretoria has too many wealthy white people, so saying you're poor is quite strange
<gremble> Hahaha I wouldn't suggest it though. 
<gremble> Being poor that it is
<kulelu88> there's a sad difference to being white poor and black poor though
<gremble> Yes. There is. I have running water and a house
<gremble> And a car
<gremble> But the struggle is still real. I've went to sleep hungry at times..
<kulelu88> because the food being served for supper wasn't edible?
<gremble> Ha.
<kulelu88> Do you feel obligated to look after your folks in their old age?
<gremble> She won't be able to afford being old. 
<gremble> I'll have to
<gremble> My mother recently got her first job paying more than R10k p/m
<gremble> She has a degree in Occupational Therapy but worked as a temp secretary because she was "over qualified" for more permanent admin positions and couldn't get an OT job.
<gremble> She's working as an OT now though, so I am glad.
<kulelu88> you have any brothers?
<gremble> Yup. A brother and a sibling
<gremble> I mean sister
<gremble> Both younger. He is working as an Earthmoving Mechanic
<gremble> She's busy with matric exams
<kulelu88> aah so there's 2 of you then
<kulelu88> don't end up as 'those' guys who let their mom stay with the sister in old age
<gremble> I'll try. 
<gremble> Don't plan to. Would prefer she have her own place/autonomy
<kulelu88> what's your exam schedule like?
<gremble> Not bad. Wrote today. Write friday and then next week Thursday. Then I am done
<gremble> Unless I have a supp (which I doubt)
<kulelu88> then 2 months holiday
<gremble> Yup. Get some interesting work done. I have formal logic to get through that I have been slacking off with this semester and I have writing to do xD
<kulelu88> if you have the capacity, try building a startup in those 2 months. Biggest chance of your life to be your own boss from the day you graduate
<gremble> I've thought about doing something like that, but idea's are scarce.
<gremble> I've thought about doing some aerodynamics to build commercial drones, because we currently import those from Europe
<kulelu88> ideas are cheap. find something people need
<kulelu88> that's too capital intensive
<gremble> Yup. And skills intensive. I can work with the materials, and I have the skills to prototype, but not managing the software/hardware
<kulelu88> sell some stuff via e-commerce
<kulelu88> your sister is a teen, find some thing teens need and sell it online
<kulelu88> custom jewellery or something
<gremble> That is also pretty capital intensive. Stock and such. Perhaps... hmm. I'll put my head together after thursday. I'm sure I could conjure up something interesting.
<kulelu88> dont waste time thinking too much. Just brainstorm 10 ideas, draft an MVP for 5 of them, and the most lucrative is the 1 you pursue. I swear you will not regret wasting those 2 months if it works out
<gremble> MVP? Most valuable player?
<kulelu88> Minimum Viable Product
<gremble> Ah
<kulelu88> aim global if you can
<gremble> Have you tried to startup?
<kulelu88> I want to
<kulelu88> I'm not sure whether to try now or try it part-time (although I'm so drained after work each day that I don't even want to code anything)
<gremble> :/
<gremble> So, interesting fact, I just found a way to work with relational databases in terms of linear algebra
<gremble> Now just to see if I can make any interesting transformations :o
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-17
<inetpro> good mornings
<pieter2627> jolly good morning all
<pieter2627> hi skokkkk & Akiva
 * pieter2627 wonders if everyone here is "hailed under"
<who_da_fly> hi pieter2627 
<who_da_fly> pieter2627: no hail here in Moz
<pieter2627> hi who_da_fly, we had a massive one last night
<pieter2627> sunny there in moz?
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<pieter2627> hi thatgraemeguy
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi who_da_fly hows things there
 * Kilos waves to inetpro
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy as well
<thatgraemeguy> lo
<who_da_fly> hi. busy.
<Kilos> hi skokkk Cryterion 
<skokkk> hello Kilos 
<Cryterion> Hi 
<inetpro> good evening
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<inetpro> gremble: how far are you with all your exams?
<inetpro> oops... I see you just spoke about it last night
<gremble> :P Ya. Preparing for discrete structures now. RSA encryption/decryption by hand. Fun times 
<gremble> :P
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> ohi inetpro gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<superfly> *yawn*
<superfly> Hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey superfly 
<Kilos> you home superfly ?
<superfly> Nope, just on my phone 
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> superfly: still working non-stop?
<inetpro> take a break, have a kit-kat
<inetpro> Kilos: raining here now
<Kilos> just started here too a bit
<Kilos> lotsa thunder and bright lights
<Kilos> i crash now. love sleeping when its storming
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-18
<mazal> Mornings
<superfly> Morning 
<pieter2627> morning all
<mazal> Hi superfly and pieter2627
<who_da_fly> Woo! The video of my company is finally up! https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1RzlAK3VVjM
<inetpro> good mornings
<mazal> Morning inetpro
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hehe just made it
<mazal> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> How goes ?
<Kilos> all goof ty mazal and there
<Kilos> good
<mazal> Okish , got 2 new toys
<Kilos> what
<mazal> PS4 for me and a SSD for my pc
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Going back to Ubuntu completely at home in May. Back the way it should be
<Kilos> good
<mazal> Gaming over to PS4 now
<Kilos> better
<mazal> But I am struggling with my pc though , dunno what's up
<mazal> Freeze on bios sometimes , 3 usb ports dead , and freeze in OS sometimes as well. Think it is motherboard
<Kilos> you corrupted it
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Wasn't me :P
<mazal> Eskom maybe , but not me
<Kilos> blow board clean and reseat you ram cards
<mazal> And can't afford replacement parts
<mazal> So still working on a plan for May
<Kilos> its most likely repairable man
<Kilos> unplug battery and blow all clean, reseat all cards and plugs and boot up and set bios
<Kilos> how can 3 usb ports go dead
<mazal> I dunno , but they are
<Kilos> something in bios not seeing them'
<mazal> They used to work , but not anymore , don't even pick up a mouse
<Kilos> unplug batery
<Kilos> t
<mazal> Oh and the audio went crazy as well
<Kilos> clean all then try again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you got a bbug in it
<mazal> For some reason the board started picking up every port as the mic port
<Kilos> oh ya you have win on it
<Kilos> no wonder
<mazal> I actually had to disable all audio port and force all as speaker out to get audio back
<mazal> Now everything on it is speaker out lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> start with bios cleanup
<mazal> So we'll see come May if OS is to blame , but I seriously doubt it
<Kilos> battery out 
<Kilos> dont forget you get virii in bios as well
<mazal> My money is on hardware broken sponsored by Eskom
<mazal> But I will try that when time comes ( the unplugging and resetting )
<mazal> The SSD part , it's okish , but nowhere near so much faster to warrant the price
<mazal> But is ok , now I finally have one
<Kilos> wow it should be much faster
<mazal> Nah it's highly overrated imo. Yes it boots and starts up much faster. But the actual working is not much quicker. Alot is CPU and RAM and network dependant
<mazal> The only big difference I see is in boot and startup. The rest is not much different
<who_da_fly> inetpro: did you see our video?
<mazal> who_da_fly: I watched it
<who_da_fly> mazal: what you think?
<mazal> You build those ?
<who_da_fly> ya
<mazal> Nice , some smart people around :)
<pieter2627> mazal: you can also test if it is the hardware using a live usb
<mazal> Indeed , never thought about that thanx
<pieter2627> np
<mazal> Bye all
<Vlekkie> Hey, hows everybody?
<Kilos> hi vle
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: did you get rain last night?
<inetpro> who_da_fly: nice video! 
<Kilos> 1/2 mm inetpro 
<Kilos> where this video
<Kilos> and what size
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> at least we got double that
<Kilos> drizzling here now
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1RzlAK3VVjM
<Kilos> is it not a 1g download?
<Kilos> if small ill download it
<Kilos> aw it doesnt download
<inetpro> Kilos: I reached home with just a slight drizzle along the way... wind starting to get stronger now
<Kilos> lucky hey
<inetpro> apparently heavy rain falling in parts of #Johannesburg
<superfly> inetpro: thanks. Google did all the work, we just sat there looking pretty 
<inetpro> superfly: cool, was this all part of the reason for your trip?
<superfly> Nope, that was done ages ago 
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> weather liar says we must expect heaven rain inetpro 
<Kilos> tonight and all day tomorrow
<inetpro> weather liar? haha
<Kilos> Maaz forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Wednesday: Thunderstorm. High: 27° C., Wednesday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 14° C., Thursday: Thunderstorm. High: 22° C., Thursday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 14° C., Friday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 27° C., Friday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 16° C., Saturday: Thunderstorm. High: 26° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 12° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 26°
<Maaz> C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 12° C., Monday: Clear. High: 24° C., Monday Night: Clear…
<inetpro> hmm... latest @tWeatherSA Alert: The SA Weather Service has issued a watch for severe T-storms in GP on Thursday. Large #HAIL, damaging winds & heavy rain possible
<Kilos> eish aterday night is winter again
<inetpro> this afternoon they said 1pm-11pm on Wednesday
<Kilos> hi ambo Webtricity 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i hear thunder in the distance
<gremble> Evening 
<inetpro> Kilos: let it come closer before you get excited otherwise it might run away again
<inetpro> hello gremble
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you two doing
<inetpro> gremble: very good thanks, at least we've had some waters from the skies in the past few days
<Kilos> well ty and you
<gremble> inetpro: There has been some damage here. One of the car dealerships in van der hoff weg had their roof collapse and a house in capital park had a wall collapse
<gremble> That's what I've seen so far
<gremble> apparently in mountain view (south of pretoria north) there is even more damage
<gremble> I'm doing well kilos. Thanks.
<inetpro> eish! I was wondering as I was driving to work this morning about all those dealerships with insufficient roof coverage
<Kilos> yeah many places got damaged
<gremble> They still had three cars stuck under the roof that we could see
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Must suck to get to work and see that
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> and the freestate got 23 days water left they said on the news just now
<gremble> Day 24 is going to be really awkward
<Kilos> theyg be happy with hail damage, they get some work to do while waiting for the ice to melt
<Kilos> weather liar says they getting heavy rain tonight and tomorrow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cryterion> Evening
<inetpro> wb Cryterion
<gremble> Hey Cryterion 
<Cryterion> tks, been busy out on site lately
<kulelu88> gremble: yo
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> howzit
<gremble> Well thanks and with yuorself?
<kulelu88> i'm goo
<kulelu88> good
<gremble> Good :P
<gremble> Goddamned internet is so slow, I can't even open up pages
<gremble> -_-
<kulelu88> africa
<kulelu88> ...
<gremble> pretty much. 
<gremble> haha
<kulelu88> my speeds are good now
<gremble> You have a new ISP or things just generally improved?
<kulelu88> I'm not in S.Africa anymore
<gremble> Oh? Where'd you bounce to?
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-19
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> morning inetpro pieter2627 Cryterion and all others
<pieter2627> hello Kilos, you early today
<pieter2627> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> ya had a good sleep
<Kilos> goed dankie en jy?
<Kilos> no rain fell here
<Kilos> sigh
<pieter2627> goed goed dankie
<pieter2627> we had some thunder, but actually wondered about the rain
<Kilos> same
<pieter2627> but it rained lots on Monday... i think
<Kilos> we had 7mm only
<pieter2627> our grass was almost covered in hail
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Not allowed here
<Kilos> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page or the information in this page is not shared with you.
<Kilos> it wont let me renew ubuntu-za membership
<Kilos> hi MaNI 
<Kilos> inetpro fix it
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ms-kilos/+expiringmembership/ubuntu-za
<MaNI> morning
<pieter2627> hi MaNI
<pieter2627> Kilos: are you logged in
<Kilos> i can get in at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<pieter2627> your za membership only expires next year
<pieter2627> 2016-01-28
<Kilos> oh my
<pieter2627> see in the list https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+members
<Kilos> its my ms.kilos not msdomdonner
<Kilos> oh well
<pieter2627> are you login as ms.kilos then and not msdomdonner
<Kilos> i just clicked the link in the email i got
<pieter2627> top right of screen shows the login user
<pieter2627> s/login/logged in/
<Kilos> ya its going there as domdonner
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> no matter that one can expire
<Kilos> i see we have a member called shoes in latest members
<Kilos> ive never seen him
<Kilos> ok thats sorted
<Kilos> somewhere the ubuntuone account wasnt happy
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<thatgraemeguy> up early Kilos, did you wet the bed? :p
<Kilos> haha no thatgraemeguy had a good sleep
<Kilos> morning
<mazal> mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self seun
<mazal> Okerig , raasie baie nie
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<gremble> Good afternoon kulelu88 
<gremble> You're here early
<kulelu88> hey gremble . Yeah, trying to learn some stuff about postfix
<gremble> Going to try and get into email? :P
<kulelu88> somewhat yeah. I am trying to figure out how to make postfix talk to python
<gremble> Oh alright. Interesting
<kulelu88> hows the studies gremble 
<gremble> Going lazily. Went through my work, but now I lack the motivation to go through it again because it is no longer interesting. I wish I could get exam-like question sets, but the lecturers are so stingy with old exams
<gremble> kulelu88: Do you know https://soundcloud.com/blacktigersexmachine?
<kulelu88> try studynoteswiki for old exams
<kulelu88> I know they got copyright violations letters from unisa for keeping old exams
<gremble> Oh, thanks for this site
<gremble> This is pretty cool
<gremble> :o
<kulelu88> time to launch my own exam-sharing site
<gremble> I think so
<gremble> This one is missing exams
<kulelu88> really brutal name also: examshare.info :d
<gremble> What you do is you get the exams in pdf, then you just extract the questions as individual parts
<gremble> So that you don't actually violate copyright
<gremble> Then you have a question database from which you can either model more questions, or just combine them to make novel exams
<kulelu88> that is actually a really sick idea
<kulelu88> extraction will be hard though
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> But I am sure you can employ some computer vision techniques
<gremble> You only need a few, then you could probably make an algorithm to make new questions
<gremble> for mathematics at least
<gremble> I don't know about other subjects
<gremble> For BCom subjects I suspect it will be harder
<kulelu88> I don't think I'll bother to go that far. Just extracting the questions will be enough
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Well there you go then
<kulelu88> want to be co-founder? :D
<gremble> Haha I would, but I am not sure what I would be bringing to the table other than my charm. I don't have the coding expertise to even attempt such a project
<kulelu88> the most difficult part would be extraction
<kulelu88> the rest if crud stuff
<gremble> Getting actual papers is not that easy either.
<gremble> And sorting them against topic
<gremble> That is what makes exam papers from a specific course so useful
<gremble> Because it generally has a specific scope
<kulelu88> getting them will be student driven
<MaNI> unisa just don't want people to see all the mistakes in their exam papers :P
<gremble> Do you know how many spelling and grammar errors I fix in exam papers?
<gremble> I'm going to start to take a red pen in with me and mark the examiners spelling
<kulelu88> nothing will get you more in their favour for a 49 can be made 50 by doing that ;)
<gremble> Haha I don't get 49's
<gremble> :P
<gremble> If you want to be as arrogant as I am, you at least have to perform
<elacheche> Can you please taka a look at my UPDATED quesion in here → https://redd.it/3tb6ci
<magespawn> good evening
<theblazehen> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi theblazehen, whats up?
<theblazehen> Not much, and you magespawn?
<magespawn> same old, more work than time, and no real money to buy new equipment
<magespawn> eskom is playing a lot of havoc lately with ups, batteries and chargers lately
<theblazehen> Ai that sucks.. After lightning otherday the kernel log has been logging quite a few machine check events...
<theblazehen> wb magespawn. Eskom again?
<magespawn> no that is cell signal
<magespawn> signal is all over tha place
<theblazehen> Eish
<magespawn> chat later
<inetpro> Nomanini launches new eLula platform driving efficiency for enterprise prepaid distributors
<inetpro> http://nomanini.com/nomanini-launches-new-elula-platform-driving-efficiency-for-enterprise-prepaid-distributors-2015-11-17/
<inetpro> superfly: nice story and interesting tech! 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-20
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> morning pieter2627 inetpro and others
<Kilos> we got 7mm rain last night and heavy storms
<Kilos> weeds should be happy for a while
<pieter2627> weeds??
<pieter2627> Kilos: what are you growing :P
<pieter2627> ... a green stash
<Kilos> haha i wish
<Kilos> kahkibos and other weeds
<Kilos> blackjacks etc
<Kilos> the weed you talking about actually makes a very healthy tea
<Kilos> helps my head
<pieter2627> haha, ok
<mazal> Morning everyone , what does the red line and cross through the https part in this pic mean ? Site is unsafe ?
<mazal> http://picpaste.com/bar-zdoJ1XBV.png
<inetpro> good mornings everybody
<TinuvaMac> mazal: click on it, and check the info. there will be a reason
<Squirm> Morning all
<Squirm> Has anyone here ever had freeradius to authenticate with Google Apps? So the user would try and authenticate with freeradius and freeradius would check their credentials with GApps
<TinuvaMac> does google apps have a ldap like interface you can authenticate against?
<mazal> TinuvaMac: If I understand this correctly : http://picpaste.com/bar3-fCDACElb.png , then the problem is defnitely at the sebsite side and not safe
<mazal> website*
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-21
<MaNI> does anybody know if there is a trick to have both an AMD integrated APU and a pci-e card active at the same time? Not sure if I'm doing something wrong or if my bios just fails to support this
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> MaNI: sorry, I have no idea
<gremble> Hey th
<gremble> theblazehen: 
<gremble> even
<theblazehen> hi gremble, what's up
<gremble> Nothing much. Doing Linear Algebra prep for friday
<gremble> You?
<theblazehen> Not much, just checked some log files
<theblazehen> Still getting ~70 visitors a day to my one site, xkcdrandom.theblazehen.com
<gremble> Oh nice
<gremble> I only get russian bots :P
<theblazehen> heh
<gremble> Have't had time to make any more content though. Perhaps this coming 2 months I will sort out how to graph functions and do some math
<theblazehen> Cool, can I see what you have atm?
<gremble> grump.xyz
<theblazehen> ty
<theblazehen> looks fun
<gremble> Lol. I dislike doing websites :P That is hosted on github with jekyll
<gremble> And the easiest CSS so that its responsive at least
<theblazehen> Cool
<theblazehen> yeah. Have you seen startbootstrap.com?
<gremble> Oh that is pretty cool
<gremble> I'll go have a look
<magespawn> good day
<sakhi> Hello #ubuntu-za
<theblazehen> hi magespawn, sakhi 
<magespawn> hi sakhi theblazehen 
<superfly> inetpro: where are you? 
<superfly> No one to meet me at the airport :(
<Kilos> hmm... snow on the mountains in november
<Kilos> evening gremble theblazehen inetpro and others
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<superfly> Hi. 
<smallpox> Hey superfly 
<superfly> Hi smallpox 
<smallpox> I'm gremble. It is for thanksgiving festivities :P
<superfly> Ah! 
<smallpox> How are you today?
<superfly> Tired. Glad to be home. 
<superfly> And you? 
<smallpox> Not bad. Nice and cool for a change.
<superfly> It was really nice and warm in Maputo this week. But then, I enjoy the warm. 
<smallpox> I don't. I find it difficult to work in the heat :/ At least I can go to the office on campus for some aircon if it gets bad 
<smallpox> Did you go to Maputo for work or play?
<superfly> Work 
<smallpox> Aww. That is unfortunate :P
<superfly> Hard work. 7:30 to 21:00. Every day. 
<smallpox> Bleh :<
<smallpox> Sounds like when I was doing theatre work
<smallpox> Sounds like site installations
<superfly> nope.
<smallpox> Then it sounds even less fun haha
<smallpox> Site installations used to be fun only because you would get to see new place
<smallpox> places*
<superfly> http://nomanini.com/nomanini-launches-new-elula-platform-driving-efficiency-for-enterprise-prepaid-distributors-2015-11-17/
<superfly> That 
<smallpox> I read about that. Pretty cool ^^
<superfly> That's what we're deploying in Mozambique 
<superfly> Runs embedded Linux 
<smallpox> That's pretty cool :p
<superfly> Did you read my boss's blog post too? And see the video? 
<smallpox> No, only that link. inetpro linked it yesterday or the day before
<superfly> http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.co.za/2015/11/how-Nomanini-scaled-from-1-release-per-month-to-6-releases-per-day-with-GCP.html
<superfly> Video is at the bottom of that one 
<smallpox> Interesting that you guys push the google cloud platform so much
<smallpox> Do they sponsor you or something? :P
<superfly> Nope, we use it, they love us. 
<smallpox> Oh alright. To me it seems like free advertisement for them :P
<superfly> That was a video that the Google team came out to SA to film. 
<smallpox> Ah
<smallpox> That makes sense
<superfly> No, it's the other way round, free advertising for us! 
<smallpox> Oh, I hadn't noticed that the blog wasn't yours
<smallpox> I retract my statement 
<smallpox> :P
<superfly> Hehehe
<smallpox> If I have a db that I want to keep private, is what would be a reasonable method of encrypting the entire db?
<superfly> Depends 
<superfly> What db are you using? 
<smallpox> I don't know yet.
<superfly> Where are you using it? 
<smallpox> I have an idea for a program, so I am spit balling
<superfly> Desktop? 
<smallpox> It'll be on a server. So you access it with a web api
<superfly> Is there a reason you want to encrypt if it is only accessible through an API? 
<smallpox> If my server gets owned, I would prefer to have the information at least reasonably (read very) hard to get out.
<superfly> Ok. Ping me tomorrow evening, when I'm actually at my pc
<smallpox> Alright :P
<superfly> There are a few options 
<superfly> Time for me to head to zzzz land 
<superfly> Good night 
<smallpox> Sleep well
#ubuntu-za 2015-11-22
<theblazehen> maaz tell smallpox wouldn't encrypting the db not help, as the db will need to be mounted if the db is running, which it will be if it's owned?
<Maaz> theblazehen: Got it, I'll tell smallpox on freenode
<superfly> theblazehen: this is true. Also, security is a multi layered thing, and the more layers you implement, the more secure your data is. 
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> :)
<theblazehen> superfly: Exactly
<Symmetria> http://server.alstonnetworks.net/photos/IMG_0184.JPG <=== lol, something tells me I need to clean up my home office
<theblazehen> Symmetria: reddit.com/r/serverporn reddit.com/r/cableporn
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> http://server.alstonnetworks.net/photos/IMG_0196.JPG <=== at least I put the switches in a cabinet
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> lol did that to protect the fiber optics
<theblazehen> Yeah
<Symmetria> even if the cabling is a mess
<Symmetria> heh those really thin white fibers are what connect me to the net
<Symmetria> 2 x 10G :)
<theblazehen> You don't want to see mine at home. 5 multi plugs..
<theblazehen> Nice
<theblazehen> All running off a single outlet...
<Symmetria> heh I got a 32 amp breaker for my office
<theblazehen> Nice, 16A here
<theblazehen> You running linux on there?
<theblazehen> Ah, 2 PCs. Running 5 displays (was 6) off a single pc
<superfly> Hey gremble 
<gremble> Hey superfly 
<gremble> How are you today?
<theblazehen> Hi gremble, superfly 
<gremble> Hey theblazehen 
<superfly> Hi theblazehen 
<superfly> gremble: tired
<superfly> And no Internet at home because my line is stuffed and Telkom needs to lay replacement cable 
<gremble> Having to deal with statal and parastatal organisations make my bones ache
<gremble> I need some consumer advice. My sister is going to uni next year and we need to get her a laptop. Can either of you recommend a nice midrange laptop? I can budget up to 20k
<theblazehen> gremble: How much would you count as midrange?
<theblazehen> http://www.wootware.co.za/dell-latitude-3550-intel-core-i5-5200u-2-2ghz-8gb-2x-4gb-1600mhz-ddr3l-1tb-5400rpm-hdd-nvida-gt-830m-15-6-full-hd-1920x1080-anti-glare-led-windows-7-professional-64bit-notebook.html Is decent, and has Intel wifi, meaning that the drivers work quite well
<gremble> I would assume top end laptops are corporate and gaming beasts and those are like 27k+ so I would assume that anything between 10 and 20 is midrange
<gremble> I don't trust R4000 laptops. :x
<theblazehen> yeah, same here
<theblazehen> http://www.wootware.co.za/dell-nbdeca004l3550emea-latitude-3550-intel-core-i5-5200u-2-2ghz-4gb-1600mhz-ddr3l-500gb-7200rpm-hdd-15-6-hd-1366x768-anti-glare-wled-backlit-windows-7-pro-notebook.html This has intel graphics (Great drivers!) Maybe get an SSD, and another 4 GB RAM?
<theblazehen> Also has intel wifi
<theblazehen> I'd go for the 1st one, has a full HD screen and closed source nvidia drivers work well too. 8GB ram is a plus
<theblazehen> With 8 GB RAM there isn't much need for an ssd really
<gremble> The first one does look very nice. She'll appreciate the fact that she'll be able to game a little bit on it
<theblazehen> Wait, I'm guessing she runs windows.. In that case I'd still go for the first, but there are no driver troubles, and yeah that is nice as well
<theblazehen> I currently game on my Intel HD4600 overclocked to 1.4 GHz, while it drives 5 displays.. It's *okay*
<theblazehen> Plays fallout 3 at low
<gremble> Yes. I haven't been able to convert her successfully :P
<gremble> She still wants to play league of legends with her boyfriend
<theblazehen> Using wine-staging and CSMT, perhaps 50 fps. So the intel chips aren't too bad really
<theblazehen> Yeah, wine won't work for that
<gremble> Thanks theblazehen. I also forgot about wootware, but I remember you told me about them already :P I made sure to bookmark the site this time
<theblazehen> Cool :) yeah, great deals there
<gremble> Now all I have to do is remember everything that I did in my software architecture class
<theblazehen> hah, have fun with that!
<gremble> Did you know that you can get a certification for doing UML?
<theblazehen> Nope, TIL
<gremble> I didn't know it was something that needed more than a pamphlet to teach. There are some things that you have to remeber, but it is like getting a certificate for knowing how to draw one of those "breinkaarte" from grade 5
<theblazehen> yeah
<gremble> http://www.omg.org/ocup-2/ :P
<theblazehen> Awesome
<gremble> That is why I like mathematics. It doesn't ask of me to become certified in graph theory, it just lets me do wild things to graphs
<theblazehen> To be fair, you don't need to be certified in linux stuff either
<gremble> You do
<gremble> LPI certs
<gremble> Novell certs
<gremble> Networking certs
<theblazehen> Well, to do it for a living, sure
<gremble> I considered doing something in that domain, but I have a bursary for a degree, not really one for certifications
<theblazehen> yeah
<gremble> http://www.yegor256.com/2014/12/01/orm-offensive-anti-pattern.html This guy is incredibly angry about ORM
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos, what's up?
<Kilos> afternoon superfly Cryterion gremble theblazehen and of course inetpro 
<Kilos> temperature mailny
<Kilos> mainly
<theblazehen> lol, true
<Kilos> hows you theblazehen 
<theblazehen> I'm doing alright and you?
<Kilos> good ty
<superfly> Kilos: ai
<Kilos> what superfly 
<Kilos> you left out the ! after ai!
<superfly> You never came to the airport 
<Kilos> aw sorry sir
<Kilos> welcome home
<Kilos> you forgot to tell me when you arriving
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: got back yesterday
<superfly> I logged into IRC while at the airport, but no one was around
<Kilos> aw sorry
<captine> evening all
<captine> loooong time
<theblazehen> hey captine!
<gremble> Hey captine 
<captine> anyone else running 15.10 gnome edition?
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<Kilos> wb cap
<Kilos> ai!
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-21
<chesedo> good morning all
<Kilos> hellooooo za peeps
<superfly> hi Kilos, chesedo
<Kilos> hi superfly chesedo 
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> Cryterion: o/
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-22
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<inetpro> hi
<Sxuza> hey guys 
<chesedo> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro Sxuza and all others
<chesedo> Maaz: announce Meeting here tonight
<Maaz> Announcement from chesedo! Meeting here tonight
<andrewlsd> hmm
<chesedo> andrewlsd: you ready for the meeting?
<superfly> Not sure I can make the meeting, but I'll try. Supper is probably going to be at meeting time
<superfly> (and I don't control the supper)
<nlsthzn> hi all, meeting tonight?
<chesedo> superfly: np
<chesedo> nlsthzn: yip
<nlsthzn> k
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> alo superfly 
<superfly> nlsthzn is my only friend on Steam...
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> talking of steam, trying to make total war warhammer work on openSUSE at the moment...
<nlsthzn> much error messages, not much understanding :p
<andrewlsd> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> hi chesedo 
<andrewlsd> hi nlsthzn 
<superfly> andrewlsd: I'm afraid I had to give that stuff away, I needed to clear the house
<chesedo> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> no worries superfly 
<nlsthzn> hey andrewlsd
<nlsthzn> superfly: saw on facebook you are now carless and homeless...
<andrewlsd> superfly: I should find you on FB
<superfly> nlsthzn: indeed
 * andrewlsd checks FB monthly
<superfly> andrewlsd: you'll need to be a friend of a friend of mine. Let me see if I can find you
<andrewlsd> I have similar setting. 
<andrewlsd> you could try via kmf
<superfly> Found you
<andrewlsd> well done
<andrewlsd> it's raining in CPT
<andrewlsd> (I don't think those two are related things)
<Cryterion__> it's raining in dbn too, so you not alone
<Cryterion__> hmm
<andrewlsd> Hi Cryterion__
<nlsthzn> \o/ got the game working :D
<superfly> What time is this meeting?
<nlsthzn> 8:30 ZA time if I am not mistaken
<superfly> oh wow, ok.
<kulelu88> we need to start using GMT notation here. superfly and Kilos have both left us
<superfly> I haven't left yet, I'm just in a house that doesn't seem to have fixed timeframes for anything
<kulelu88> so supper could be at 6 or 10.30 ?
<superfly> something like that
<andrewlsd> hopefully 18h00 ~ 22h00 not 06h00 
<kulelu88> that house probably doesn't have children ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<superfly> kulelu88: they're 16-20
<kulelu88> supper beyond 9.30 is odd for 99.5% of people
<superfly> I can't handle supper beyond 6:30
<kulelu88> andrewlsd: are you andrewlsd on zatech ?
<Vince-0> sup guiz
<superfly> hey Vince-0
<kulelu88> 0/
<superfly> I'm eating at my computer
<nsnzero> good evening all
<superfly> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi superfly and kulelu88
<kulelu88> heyo nsnzero 
 * chesedo sees we have a full house tonight
<nsnzero> hi there chesedo
<chesedo> oh hi nsnzero 
<kulelu88> I'm experimenting with Go :D
<chesedo> and hi kulelu88 Vince-0 too
<chesedo> kulelu88: i started that too a week or so ago
<kulelu88> are you productive? chesedo 
<chesedo> it seems like a really fun lang
<chesedo> kulelu88: yes mostly, i watched an hour youtube video and did a quick course on codeschool over the weekend... then also have about 3-4 books that I will go through...
<kulelu88> you find programming books useful?
<chesedo> kulelu88: yeah somewhat... it is mostly about seeing how (and why) others do things to get a new perspective
<kulelu88> almost meeting time, so we will save the Go discussion for later
<chesedo> kulelu88: np
<chesedo> andrewlsd: you ready?
<andrewlsd> yes
 * andrewlsd just goes to find that wki stuff
<kulelu88> how so tou install Go? chesedo 
<chesedo> kulelu88: for some reason it was installed... cannot remember for what
<nsnzero> kulelu88:  its available on their website
<kulelu88> download the binary? no apt-get ?
<andrewlsd> chesedo: I've lost the etherpad notes.
<chesedo> andrewlsd: titanpad
<kbmonkey> evening folks
<superfly> sup kbmonkey, long time no see
<chesedo> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> superfly, yes it has. good to be on irc again :)
<kbmonkey> hi chesedo 
<nsnzero> kulelu88: its called golang-go in the repository
 * chesedo sees that is how his is installed
<chesedo> andrewlsd: shall i start us off?
<andrewlsd> yes please
<chesedo> ok
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - November 2016
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<chesedo> Evening all and thank you for joining in on our monthly meeting!
<chesedo> Our bot maaz does the minutes as usual so please introduce yourself to it using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg. 
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Done
<nlsthzn> Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Yessir
<nlsthzn> >.>
<kbmonkey> nlsthzn, :p
<andrewlsd> Maaz: I am Andrew Mac
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Okay
<chesedo> nlsthzn: lol
<nsnzero> Maaz: I am nsnzero
<Maaz> nsnzero: Done
<chesedo> The agenda for today is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20161122
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Done
<kulelu88> Maaz: I am kulelu88 
<Maaz> kulelu88: Righto
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<chesedo> any last minute additions are welcome
 * nlsthzn gets some more coffee as it is late over here
<chesedo> else we can continue if i can get a thumbs up...
<clr> Maaz: I am Charl le Roux
<Maaz> clr: Okay
<chesedo> andrewlsd: you can take over if you are ready?
<andrewlsd> cool
<andrewlsd> If everyone is comfy, and has their coffee we can proceed to review the minutes of the previous meeting.
 * chesedo is ok with the agenda btw
<andrewlsd> Maaz: Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Sorry...
<andrewlsd> Maaz:  Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> andrewlsd: *blink*
<kulelu88> Maaz: FML
<Maaz> kulelu88: Today, I had to make a deal with my 22 year old fiancé. What was the deal? If he put deodorant on, he could squeeze my boob for as long as he liked. FML - http://www.fmylife.com/intimacy/16939716
<kulelu88> 0.o
<mciverza> Maaz: Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> mciverza: *blink*
<mciverza> :-( sorry chesedo, you'll have to do it.
<mciverza> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> mciverza: You're not the boss of me
<nlsthzn> well that escalated quickly
<andrewlsd> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<andrewlsd> last meeting was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20161025
<chesedo> oh boy, sorry about that... lost connection...
<chesedo> did Maaz get my topic change?
<andrewlsd> chesedo: np, I found out what I needed. 
<andrewlsd> mz got mine.
<chesedo> andrewlsd: great!
<andrewlsd> Any feedback or comments on the minutes of the previous meeting
<chesedo> andrewlsd: nope, all seems good to me
<andrewlsd> thanks chesedo
<andrewlsd> anyone else?
<kbmonkey> nothing to add from me
 * nlsthzn regrets never learning to read
<chesedo> nlsthzn: don't worry at least you can type :P
<andrewlsd> Maaz: agreed All happy with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with previous minutes
<andrewlsd> Maaz: topic Plans for 2016
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2016
<andrewlsd> I think we need plans for 2017. Not much left of 2016
<chesedo> andrewlsd: yeah...
<andrewlsd> any updates on membership applications for tareq, magespawn and Kapanda?
<chesedo> al thought i do not know if we will just rename it?
<andrewlsd> hopefully magespawn (not here) has filledhis wiki page
<andrewlsd> s/filledhis/filled\ his/
<chesedo> andrewlsd: i checked if magespawn's wiki was up before the meeting, but still in works...
<andrewlsd> thanks chesedo
<chesedo> only kilos is in contact with tareq (i think)...
<chesedo> and have not heard from Kapanda in a while...
<andrewlsd> Any new folks around recently? Any one need help with the GPG keys or signing the Code of Conduct?
<kulelu88> which GPG keys?
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Okay
<andrewlsd> IIRC GPG keys are needed to be able to sign the C-o-C 
<andrewlsd> Welcome Vince-0
<chesedo> good question... i think night is new...
<kulelu88> oh, okay
<andrewlsd> kulelu88: have you signed it? (if not, would you like to?)
<kulelu88> I need my own GPG keys right?
<andrewlsd> yip
<chesedo> and i am too bad at remembering name to be 100% if zaki and ludo are new
<kulelu88> aah well when I get to setting up my own email, I will get there, but for now, I'll pass
<andrewlsd> np kulelu88, feel free to give a shout if/when that happens.
<andrewlsd> Can we proceed to discuss upcoming events?
<chesedo> andrewlsd: ok with me
<andrewlsd> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<andrewlsd> Are there any upcoming Ubuntu or open source related events that anyone would like to mention?
<kulelu88> all 2017 now
<kulelu88> devconf 
 * chesedo is not aware of any
<kulelu88> rubyfuza
<chesedo> kulelu88: which dates are those
<chesedo> *?
<andrewlsd> Cape Linux Users Group (CLUG) is having a talk tomorrow ...
<kulelu88> devconf: 9 March, 2017, Johannesburg
<kulelu88> rubyfuza: 2-4 February 2017 Cape Town, South Africa
<chesedo> wow awesome, can you give more details andrewlsd ?
<andrewlsd> chesedo:  :-)... willl do as soon as my email opens.....
<andrewlsd> woops, it was tonight.
<chesedo> lol...
<andrewlsd> For what it is worth: The information: Speaker: Marc Welz; Topic: Archive Formats and Tricks ; Time: 18:30 ; Venue: UCT Chemical Engineering
<chesedo> kulelu88: we will have to remember those
<kulelu88> can't you tell Maaz to do so?
<andrewlsd> if anyone here would like to get advance notice of their meetups, please sign up to their mailing list via https://wiki.clug.org.za/
<chesedo> kulelu88: that is a feature that i often wish it had
<andrewlsd> Thanks kulelu88
<andrewlsd> the RubyFuZA website is http://www.rubyfuza.org/ and contains details about the conference.
<chesedo> who here are ruby devs btw?
<kulelu88> devug is having the geek of the year on 13 December 2016
<andrewlsd> i::amNot
<chesedo> kulelu88: link maybe?
<andrewlsd> chesedo: you beat me to it.
<chesedo> :D
 * andrewlsd thinks kulelu88 is busy googling like mad or searching mails.
<kulelu88> no, I try to keep track of dev events. get to meet all the local folks. 
<nsnzero> which group is devug ?
<chesedo> kulelu88: should that maybe have been debug?
<kulelu88> DevUG: https://www.meetup.com/DeveloperUG/events/233441994/
<kulelu88> I see you on zatech andrewlsd ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ :D
<andrewlsd> kulelu88: yes.
<kulelu88> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<andrewlsd> Did anyone here attend DevOps Days
<kulelu88> in cape town? no
 * chesedo does not live in cpt
<andrewlsd> chesedo: occasionally people travel to cpt
<andrewlsd> :-P
<chesedo> that too...
<andrewlsd> If no other events, we can move to "miscellaneous" in 3 .. 
<andrewlsd> ... 2
<chesedo> yip
<andrewlsd> ... 1
<chesedo> and add that devug to the next agenda
<andrewlsd> devug. developer user group <-- How to use developers?
<andrewlsd> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<kulelu88> the devug is nice. it's better than seeing 62 different meetups for each javascript library
<andrewlsd> LOL
<andrewlsd> ... because:
<andrewlsd> https://hackernoon.com/how-it-feels-to-learn-javascript-in-2016-d3a717dd577f#.emys21i2g
 * chesedo was actually planning on announcing his js library soon :P
<andrewlsd> I am releasing CinderJS. It's a lot like ember, but after it has burn out and cooled down completely.
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: vanilla-js.com/
 * andrewlsd will re-release it as AshesJS
<andrewlsd> Hashtag #GetYourOwnJS
<andrewlsd> wonderfully miscellaneous all of this.
 * chesedo found this last week http://youmightnotneedjquery.com/
<kulelu88> As an important part of ubuntu-za, is anyone aware of Kilos health, recovery and financial status in OZ?
<andrewlsd> ty kulelu88. also keen to hear of that.
<chesedo> theblazehen: that is some serious benchmarks!
<andrewlsd> ?
<andrewlsd> hello theblazehen
<chesedo> kulelu88: last i know is that about $5000 is still outstanding
<nlsthzn>  $4,865 of $14k goal 
<chesedo> or more ^^
<nlsthzn> from the website
<nlsthzn> and he is in the last few weeks before returning
<nlsthzn> last I heard
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> thanks nlsthzn
<kulelu88> that's very unfortunate :(
<kbmonkey> his fund got a quick start but needs more backers
<chesedo> thanks nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> np
<nlsthzn> last donation 26 days ago
<andrewlsd> is there anything we can do to re-invigorate the gofundme campaign again.
 * nlsthzn will wait for payday and add some more
<kbmonkey> make another donation 
<kbmonkey> :)
<andrewlsd> kbmonkey: tru dat.
<andrewlsd> any other miscellaneous items?
<kbmonkey> whoops
<andrewlsd> Ok, ... ready for the next topic?
<chesedo> those on twitter can also share/retweet this https://twitter.com/sharpeys/status/798316504815017984
<chesedo> andrewlsd: yes
<andrewlsd> excellent chesedo (for the retweet link)
<andrewlsd>  Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<chesedo> the fb guys may know of some of his fb posts too
<andrewlsd> I think that our next meeting is likely to be 23 January 2017
<chesedo> andrewlsd: in last meeting paddatrapper mentioned that will be able to takes jan if i am correct...
<chesedo> andrewlsd: 24th
<andrewlsd> yip. paddatrapper did say that
<kulelu88> it's best if someone here can commit instead
<kulelu88> maybe padda is not around 
<andrewlsd> chesedo: correct, thanks. Next meeting is Tuesday 24 January 2017
<paddatrapper> Whoops sorry 
<paddatrapper> Yeah can do Jab
<paddatrapper> Jan 
<andrewlsd> Thanks paddatrapper
<chesedo> he is just writting test this week, so studying hard... but we can choose someone (or backup) and then move it if he is still ok?
<chesedo> *tests*
<andrewlsd> I'm happy with that.
<andrewlsd> chesedo: will you be on standby? or would kulelu88 like to do so?
<chesedo> andrewlsd: me too
<chesedo> kulelu88: would you like to chair sometime?
<kulelu88> I'll confirm myself as second backup if padda or first backup fails to attend
<andrewlsd> cool.
<chesedo> kulelu88: righty
<andrewlsd> ok, then...
<kulelu88> (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞
<andrewlsd> Agreed: paddatrapper to chair next meeting
<chesedo> andrewlsd: yes, i should be able to standby
<andrewlsd> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<andrewlsd> Is it agreed that the next meeting will be 24 January 2017
<andrewlsd> (I always think we should do date before deciding chair)
<chesedo> yes
<chesedo> andrewlsd: sound like a good thought
<andrewlsd> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 24 January 2017 @ 20:30 SAST
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 24 January 2017 @ 20:30 SAST
<chesedo> we should agree Maaz on that if all is happy with the swap.
<andrewlsd> chesedo: go for it..
<chesedo> Maaz: agree Move next meeting before chairman on agenda
<Maaz> chesedo: Excuse me?
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Move next meeting before chairman on agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: Move next meeting before chairman on agenda
<chesedo> andrewlsd: done
<andrewlsd> superb
<andrewlsd> Thanks everyone for being here. The minutes will be posted shortly once the meeting is closed.
<chesedo> and thanks for the awesome chairing today
<andrewlsd> thanks chesedo for kicking things off and backing me up.
<chesedo> andrewlsd: yw
<andrewlsd> Good night all.
<kbmonkey> Thanks andrewlsd, chesedo :)
<andrewlsd> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-11-22-18-37-41.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-11-22-18-37-41.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-11-22-18-37-41.html
<chesedo> awesome... it seems that the rain from dbn and cpt has reached prt
<andrewlsd> chesedo: super :-)
<kulelu88> it's "Tshwane" (▀̿Ĺ̯▀̿ ̿)
<andrewlsd> kulelu88: very impressive font character.
<kulelu88> Also, this is the final monthly meet where superfly will be a ZAfrican. in 2017 he shall make murica great again (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
<kulelu88> andrewlsd: https://textfac.es/#textgags
<andrewlsd> indeed. Fare thee well superfly!
<chesedo> night all
<nlsthzn> ┬┴┬┴┤ ͜ʖ ͡°) ├┬┴┬┴
<nsnzero> chesedo: night night
<kulelu88> how bad is this install instruction: http://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/centos-how-tos/install-go-1-7-ubuntu-16-04-14-04-centos-7-fedora-24.html "switch to root user" waht 
<nsnzero> hopefully in the future i will have something to contribute to the meeting 
<kulelu88> nsnzero: I confuse you and nlsthzn . 
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> I am me only when I am not
<nsnzero> kulelu88: i dont understand ... lol
<kulelu88> nlsthzn, nsnzero which programming languages do each of you use? 
 * nlsthzn once wrote a program that printed out Hello World
 * andrewlsd goes night night
<nlsthzn> not much more than that
<nsnzero>  c and python - will learn qt when i have time 
<kulelu88> okay now I can differentiate. 1 guy doesn't code, the other does :P
<nlsthzn> :)
<kbmonkey> python is nice, a favourite next to lua.
<kulelu88> kbmonkey: you also a student? hows exams?
<nsnzero> chat tomorrow guys - good night all
<kbmonkey> no kulelu88 I'm not a student, programmer by trade
<kulelu88> night nsnzero 
<kulelu88> oh that's cool. where you located kbmonkey ?
<inetpro> oh my, I missed the meeting... good evening 
<kbmonkey> Durban for now, kulelu88 how about you?
<kbmonkey> welcome inetpro :)
<inetpro> thanks kbmonkey
<kulelu88> I'm in Gauteng
<kbmonkey> going to Aus next year and might end up staying there for work
<kulelu88> kbmonkey: you work for canonical ?
<kbmonkey> nope kulelu88 why do you ask? :)
<kulelu88> I know a guy in durban who works for them. well, KZN IIRC
<kbmonkey> that would be a sweet job, I bet
<kulelu88> I'm not too sure. sounds like a lot of pressure
<kbmonkey> I bet, any job worth doing is :)
<kbmonkey> ever seen linux run inside a javascript VM http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<kulelu88> what is the curl equivalent of: wget https://storage.googleapis.com/golang/go1.7.1.linux-amd64.tar.gz
<kbmonkey> curl -O http... ?
<kulelu88> -O ?
<kulelu88> i tried it vanilla and it started displaying the binary output
<kbmonkey> -O writes the output to file
<kbmonkey> the filename is read from the url
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: http://copy.sh/v86/
<theblazehen> kulelu88: curl the.thing > outfile ?
<kulelu88> theblazehen: if I use -O , will it save the file as the .tar.gz filename ?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: I think you need to specify the name
<theblazehen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ieT4VkL-n4
<kulelu88> are those tiny linux installs? re. copy.sh ?
<kbmonkey> any reason you not using wget, kulelu88?
<kbmonkey> ha theblazehen, those are pretty nice emulations :)
<kulelu88> kbmonkey: my container doesn't have it installed. I could install it, but curl is there
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Not just linux, and x86 os
<kbmonkey> -O, --remote-name Write  output to a local file named like the remote file we get. (Only the file part of the remote file is used, the path is  cut off.)
<kulelu88> step 1: learn Go. Step 2: become google jedi
<kbmonkey> :D
<kbmonkey> my foray learning web canvas with vanilla js http://wesleywerner.github.io/penny-farthing/
<kulelu88> aah nice pelican blog you have there
<kulelu88> your duckduckgo search box is broken
<kulelu88> i didn't even know DDG supported that
<kbmonkey> it is? oh dear. I have not looked at that in a while :/
<kulelu88> with free hosting (gitlab) and free domains, I plan on moving away from .github.io 
<kbmonkey> I have a linode server, just no time to move anything across :p
<kulelu88> you self-hosting anything ?
<kbmonkey> they're pretty well priced
<kulelu88> isn't DO cheaper?
<theblazehen> Self host with a cheap vps for a reverse proxy? It's what I do
<kbmonkey> DO?
<theblazehen> host1plus
<theblazehen> OpenVZ, not true vm
<kulelu88> digital ocean
<kbmonkey> I needed linode as I was learning node and needed to run server side code :)
<kulelu88> eeuww node.js
<kbmonkey> lol
<kulelu88> theblazehen: reverse proxy or vpn ?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Well, both. Reverse proxies to hosts inside my lan which it connects to with my vpn
<theblazehen> https://linx.theblazehen.com/ example
<kbmonkey> nicely done sir
<theblazehen> Ty kbmonkey 
<kulelu88> how much is it costing you to run the proxy and vpn? theblazehen 
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Around R70 / month, could probably go cheaper
<theblazehen> I use caddyserver for reverse proxy as it does lets encrypt registration upon first request
<kulelu88> that's dirt cheap. but openvz heh
<theblazehen> Which proxies to nginx which does a dns lookup against internal dns
<kulelu88> is your file upload tool sanitized or can someone drop in a malicious file there ?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: I don't care about that much. Everything important at home
<theblazehen> kulelu88: They can drop whatever, doesn't mean I'll download and run it though
<kulelu88> your setup is quite complex. do you use the vpn to access the proxy or the other way around?
<theblazehen> I'm always VPN'd in. When someone external hits me they hit the reverse proxy on vps which connects to the host internally over the vpn to home
<kulelu88> I need a diagram to understand this setup 0.o
<kbmonkey> Wish I understood half of that stuff o.O
 * theblazehen has been planning to do a blog post
<theblazehen> Lost some data as  it isn't fully configured yet, but https://docker-bosun.theblazehen.com/host?host=jeandrehomehost&time=1d-ago https://docker-bosun.theblazehen.com/host?host=jeandrehomehost2&time=1d-ago https://docker-bosun.theblazehen.com/host?host=jeandrelsdhost&time=1d-ago http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2943400/fastest-way-to-copy-a-table-in-mysql
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Why I don't need a good vps :)
<kulelu88> okay wait, let's start simple. from your ADSL at home, how do you connect to the internet? Ethernet > openvpn > reverse proxy > internet ? 
<theblazehen> Nope, reverse proxy is just incoming
<theblazehen> I use a vdsl router as a modem, got pfsense running as a router in a vm on a laptop
<theblazehen> So from my "desktop" it's:
<kbmonkey> good night folks, had a long day. see you around!
<theblazehen> Desktop -> host that runs my desktop (Linux bridge + LACP bonding) -> switch -> laptop with interface bridged to router -> router -> (PPP connection out to ISP) laptop -> switch -> modem -> DSLAM -> BRAS / MSAN (Don't know too much of the telco side, so I'll stop there)
<theblazehen> kulelu88: 
<kulelu88> why so many hoops from your desktop to modem ?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: because my desktop isn't really a desktop, and the laptop runs other stuff, easier to just run pfsense (freebsd) in a vm than to use jails etc
<kulelu88> your desktop is a thin client ?
<theblazehen> Indeed
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-11-21-222105706x649scrot.png I was watching a movie last night
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/5peopxs0.jpg
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/dffv6n5i.jpg
<kulelu88> so the server renders the desktop ?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Container on the server, but yeah
<theblazehen> 9280x2560 over vnc :)
<theblazehen> http://linx.theblazehen.com/ae4vqc22.ext
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-11-15-2235149280x2560scrot1.png
 * theblazehen really needs to see what I do with logs, seeing as something somewhere in the elk stack can do alerting, and grafana can as well
<theblazehen> https://grafana.net/plugins/bosun-app why I got bosun at first
<theblazehen> kulelu88: http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/fc37dprh.txt
<theblazehen> https://redditstream-kibana.theblazehen.com/ if anyone wants to play
<kulelu88> what is that? 
<theblazehen> Scraping all reddit comments as much as I can and throwing them into elasticsearch
<kulelu88> why?
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/redditthing.py
<theblazehen> In case I discover something cool to do with the data?
<kulelu88> well that is a good enough reason. better to have the data 
<theblazehen> Indeed
<kulelu88> all this for 70 bucks though. that is power
<theblazehen> Nope. That 70 bucks just lets you connect to the power
<theblazehen> The real power is in my rack
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/onc2e9cp.ext Some call this useless
<kulelu88> you offering free (limited) access to your server-rack for web-server testing? :P
<theblazehen> or a waste of bandwidth / storage
<theblazehen> kulelu88: nope, but so I can share links and have vps cache it so it doesn't need my adsl upload
<theblazehen> nginx can cache as reverse proxy
<kulelu88> oh darn, I was hoping to test your server against a web-server load for a small Redis/Go app I want to build
<theblazehen> kulelu88: How do you want to test?
<kulelu88> concurrent load. 10K at the same time
<kulelu88> but i'm joking :P i'll test at home
<theblazehen> kulelu88: VPS would fall over, home from your side adsl would fall over, home from internal, eh, it wouldn't even notice
<theblazehen> I think I had apache serve around 50k requests / second
<theblazehen> But I'm off to bed, I'll ping you tomorrow
<kulelu88> take care, bye theblazehen 
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-23
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro Cryterion paddatrapper and others
<superfly> Hi thatgraemeguy, Kilos 
<paddatrapper> Morning oom Kilos, superfly
<paddatrapper> thatgraemeguy: hey
<superfly> Morning paddatrapper, thought I heard you earlier 
<chesedo> morning thatgraemeguy Kilos superfly paddatrapper and all others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<superfly> Hi chesedo 
<chesedo> how are you guys doing?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<superfly> Sleepy
<superfly> *yawn*
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> also good ty
<paddatrapper> chesedo: morning. I could do with some more sleep
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> that seems to be a cpt laid-back issue
 * chesedo will therefor not admit his sleepiness
<superfly> Coffee time! 
<chesedo> Maaz: put on the kettle
<Maaz> chesedo: What?
<chesedo> Maaz: flip the switch
<Maaz> chesedo: What?
<superfly> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<chesedo> it is clear that i never drink coffee :P
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<nsnzero> morning all
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> morning nsnzero
<superfly> Morning nsnzero 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for superfly!
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<nsnzero> kilos how are you ?
<Kilos> ok ty nsnzero andyou?
<nsnzero> year end is stressfull time for me but have to cope
<nsnzero> i heard about your incident - glad you are doing well 
<Kilos> ty
<Symmetria> sup
<nsnzero> hi
<Symmetria> heh, wheee, my power backup upgrade arrives this afternoon 
<Symmetria> just in time for me to plug in my new monster machine tomorrow
<nsnzero> what hardware you packing ?
<Symmetria> heh new machine arriving tomorrow is....
<Symmetria> 64gigs of DDR 3333mhz ram, a 6700K cpu, 8 x 8TB HGST drives, 1 x 512gig NVME M.2 disk for operating system
<Symmetria> a GTX1080p video card 
<Symmetria> and 4 x 43" 4K displays 
<Symmetria> and a LSI 12gigabit/second raid controller 
<Symmetria> oh and a dual port 10G ethernet card
<Symmetria> heh, there are only 3 possible upgrades on that system, one is the video card where I could have gone titan-x, wasn't worth it, one is on the drives, where I could have gone 10TB disks, wasn't worth the cost, and the other is on the CPU - and the only CPU upgrade beyond the 6700K was more thousands of dollars than I was willing to spend
<nsnzero> what are you building ? a skynet clone ?
<Symmetria> hahaha supplementing my current system
<Symmetria> ran outta disk space :( 
<Symmetria> and had no way to connect more disk space without an entire new system
<MaNI> you could always get some pci sata controllers and shove another 8 disks
<Symmetria> Mani heh can't - no more slots on the motherboard
<Symmetria> heh current 2 machines are full - I've got 10G NIC's in them and 8 channel raid controllers
<MaNI> ahh
<Symmetria> heh, I'm running 160T at the moment
<Symmetria> this will push me over 200 
<Symmetria> as I said :) I was outta options
<nsnzero> thats an awesome build you have 
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> im ok ty nlsthzn . getting ready for bed now. dreading the long flight back to za on monday
<Kilos> and 4 hours in abu dabi
<Kilos> night all. have a good day
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tell kilos pity you can't get out of the airport in abu dhabi, could have said hi
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: check out Symmetria's rig.
<Sxuza> hi all 
<theblazehen> Channel's gotten quiet..
<nsnzero> make some noise 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: I'd rather make signal :)
<nsnzero> lol
<nsnzero> sorry went to wash dishes 
<nsnzero> anyone use python ?
<Cryterion> not really, but post your problem anyway
<nsnzero> Cryterion: no problem - just checking for fellow programmers
<theblazehen> A bit, but not a dev really, just script a bit
<Cryterion> maaz: tell ThatGraemeGuy can't connect to mt server due a password request, although keys allow connection
<Maaz> Cryterion: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Try superfly and kbmonkey iirc
<theblazehen> maaz seen kbmonkey
<Maaz> theblazehen: kbmonkey was last seen 21 hours and 39 minutes ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-11-22 22:29:10 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-11-23 15:17:41 SAST
 * superfly hears his name being mentioned
<superfly> ohi Cryterion
<Cryterion> heya superfly
<superfly> nsnzero: yes, I use Python
<nsnzero> hi there guys
<Cryterion> ad theblazehen
 * Cryterion got everyone awake
<theblazehen> hey Cryterion 
<superfly> Cryterion: not a bad thing ;-)
<Cryterion> at least I'm doing something good :)
<nsnzero> superfly: i am just learning the tkinter library - its pythons gui library for those not in the know 
<superfly> nsnzero: don't bother with it, just used PyQt5
<superfly> *use
<Cryterion> hmm, and I'm still fighting getting qt running on a raspberry, grrr
<superfly> Cryterion: which distro are you using?
<theblazehen> superfly: Easier than html + css? (I know python is easier than js)
<superfly> theblazehen: eh... they are totally different
<Cryterion> currently ubuntu 14.04 with the RPI2 using raspbian
<superfly> theblazehen: html+css is a little more like writing the instructions to draw the button, whereas Qt gives you a button without caring about drawing it
<superfly> Cryterion: I thought Raspian came with Qt already installed?
<nsnzero> superfly: i will look into that
<superfly> In fact, I know it does. I ran OpenLP on it back in the day
<theblazehen> superfly: Right. I meant in terms of overall work, how easy it is to define the layout basically
<superfly> theblazehen: probably slightly easier in Qt
<Cryterion> no doesn't, qt is now at 5.7, and most tutorials are still at 5.5/6, compile problems
<theblazehen> superfly: Alrightm ty
<theblazehen> s/m/,/
<Cryterion> I've seen qt advertises the python side with everything else
<superfly> theblazehen: you can use Designer to start, and then transpile that XML to Python and tweak things in Python
<Cryterion> and is a prerequisite for it to work properly
<superfly> Cryterion: There's PySide, and PyQt. PyQt is the more mature project
<theblazehen> superfly: How about dynamic kind of things? Eg adding a <dev> in html
<nsnzero> Cryterion: i having the same problem with python 3 , almost evrything out is python 2
<superfly> theblazehen: you can add stuff dynamically. that's basically what happens when you change the XML to Python
<theblazehen> superfly: Alright, will check it out then. Ty
<Cryterion> nsnzero just a start point to try look for info, www.ics.com
<Cryterion> some blogs on there to use qt with most things
<superfly> theblazehen: my OpenLP project uses PyQt5, and we have a plugin system, and that allows you to add certain GUI elements dynamically
<Cryterion> I can't get a start base to build, that's my problem atm
<nsnzero> Cryterion: thanks i will check it out 
<superfly> Cryterion: sorry, what are you trying to build?
<superfly> also, 98% of my Python 3 is identical to my Python 2, so I'm not entirely sure what the problem is...?
<tumbleweed> :)
<superfly> ohi tumbleweed
<tumbleweed> hi superfly. You settled into Trump-land yet?
<nsnzero> superfly : not all libraries used in the tuts have been ported to 3 
<superfly> tumbleweed: negative. Interview with the consulate in Joburg on the 8th, and hoping to be in Trump-land before Christmas.
<tumbleweed> :)
<Cryterion> superfly https://www.ics.com/blog/configuring-qt-creator-raspberry-pi, for some reason, some of the source files are missing when compiling
<tumbleweed> just in time to catch the last bit of Obama-land
<superfly> tumbleweed: indeed...
<Cryterion> Trump-land will be very different to Obama-land
<MaNI> or exactly the same, guess we will see next year :)
<Cryterion> well, jan 27th is his start
 * tumbleweed flew out on election night. And just got back yesterday. I've already had several long Trup conversations :/
<Cryterion> he's going to bring them change, I believe, and that's what they need
<MaNI> wouldn't be so sure
<superfly> Obama promised lots of change, and never got to implement much of it
<superfly> so yeah, all the politicians promise that
<MaNI> also the huge groups of people who seem to think he is 'not part of the system' are IMO massively deluding themselves
<Cryterion> we can only see, maybe the shadow gov gets control again
<superfly> Cryterion: which source files are missing, btw?
<theblazehen> https://xkcd.com/1274/
<Cryterion> The Simpson predicted this event in 2000 btw
<MaNI> rage agaisnt the machine called it sooner :p
<Cryterion> I'll have to start the compile again superfly, and take screen shot to get back there
<MaNI> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w211KOQ5BMI < check at 1:04
<Cryterion> Bart to the future episode was a year out, map has only one state different
<Cryterion> MaNi interesting
<nsnzero> is there a good ide for pyqt5 ?
<nsnzero> visual basic spolied me from text based ide's
<Cryterion> haven't tried the latest qt5 yet, as still problems stabilising it, but you could try code:blocks
<nsnzero> i have been fighting with eric6 for awhile and to my surprise it has a qt5 designer 
<nsnzero> but i cant get it to work as yet 
<nsnzero> good night all
<theblazehen> cheers nsnzero 
<kulelu88> Python has spoiled me from trying to understand how Go compiles code only if your code has a certain directory structure 0.o
<Cryterion> kulelu88, as far as I know, you don't compile Python
<kulelu88> Cryterion: semantics :P
<theblazehen> Cryterion: Well, _technically_, yes _you_ don't compile python, but the interpreter does. (Seen .pyc files?)
<theblazehen> test message
<Cryterion> test passed
<theblazehen> ty Cryterion
<Cryterion> no prob
<theblazehen> de
<theblazehen> ^ test of thing as well
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-24
<inetpro> goeiemore
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<theblazehen> inetpro: you run quassel right?
<chesedo> morning inetpro theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi chesedo
<chesedo> how's it going theblazehen?
<inetpro> theblazehen: correct
<theblazehen> chesedo: Good and you?
<chesedo> good ty
<theblazehen> inetpro: Can you detach the monitor window like you can with the nick list etc?
<inetpro> theblazehen: unfortunately no
<chesedo> theblazehen: the monitor window as in the window where the messages are?
<theblazehen> chesedo: There's chat window, and monitor window shows all channels combined
 * chesedo just learned a new feature
 * Kilos waves
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos!
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<superfly> Good evening
<theblazehen> hi superfly
<superfly> That feeling when all your tests pass...
<theblazehen> superfly: That feeling when you don't have tests...
<superfly> theblazehen: Yeah, I make that go away as quickly as possible...
<theblazehen> superfly: To be fair, I'm mostly the only person who uses stuff I write
<superfly> theblazehen: Depending what I'm working on, can be anything from 20-odd people, to thousands.
<theblazehen> superfly: Yeah, then I'd write tests. Was just trying to make a joke..
<superfly> And when I think of thousands of people every Sunday relying on the software I'm working on, then I want to write tests :-)
<superfly> theblazehen: totally, not being negative toward you at all :-)
<superfly> If I write a quick script for myself, I never write tests...
<superfly> As soon as it becomes more than just a script, I look into writing tests
<theblazehen> Yup. Never did any huge applications
<superfly> It's my main open source app. When we started we never had any tests. Now there's a "no merge without a test" policy to force us to write more tests.
<superfly> Whenever I add a new feature I make sure to test it properly.
<superfly> I think we're sitting at around 47% coverage at the moment
<theblazehen> Good idea
<Kilos> have a good day all of you. see you tomorrow
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> snack
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<superfly> yay! another passing test!
<theblazehen> superfly: "pass" is my exception handler :)
<superfly> woo! no problems with my code! :-P
<theblazehen> :D
<nsnzero> superfly: if i want to print text that updates like the time , what should i use : end ='\r' or flush = True
<superfly> nsnzero: it depends. where are you printing it? why are you printing it? what's the goal?
<nsnzero> trying to print the time out in the console but i dont want it to scroll down/up
<superfly> nsnzero: my guess then is that you want to look at ncurses, but again, why? what's the goal? otherwise you're diving deep into something you don't need to. maybe there's a better way
<superfly> nsnzero: remember, print just outputs to stdout, and stdout is a stream, you can't place text, you can only output it
<nsnzero> thanks superfly - i will search for alternatives to that 
<MaNI> echo `watch time`
<MaNI> haha
<nsnzero> superfly: thanks and MaNI as well 
<nsnzero> basic had gotXY iirc
<superfly> nsnzero: basic on DOS/Windows?
<nsnzero> yes - i started on GWBasic 
<theblazehen> QBasic here. In hindsight, it was shit
<Squirm> Hello
<nsnzero> i remember that gorilla game on qbasic
<nsnzero> hi
<theblazehen> hi Squirm
<superfly> Maaz: tell nsnzero the DOS/Windows command line is totally different to the Linux/UNIX terminal. The terminal is a serial device, the DOS/Windows text screen is a random-access buffer.
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
<theblazehen> maaz tell nsnzero that doesn't mean you can't abuse the terminal though. http://www.termsys.demon.co.uk/vtansi.htm
<Maaz> theblazehen: Okay, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
<theblazehen> http://www.junkmail.co.za/computers/desktop-pcs/gauteng/pretoria/pretoria-city/ibm-x3650-m4-servers/64739274 great deal if anyone wants
<inetpro> MaNI: watch date
<MaNI> haha true
<squish102> superfly: you still not here in the US? black friday has some good deals
<superfly> squish102: no, not yet
<squish102> I got a samsung s7, pixel 32G and pixel xl 128G, retail price $2190 I got it with no contracts for $492
<superfly> sjoe, that's awesome
<squish102> had to wake up at 3am and order online... couple f5 refreshes and deal went through
<nsnzero> superfly: thanks for pointing me to QT / PyQt  
<superfly> nsnzero: you're welcome
<nsnzero> here is a puzzler -> for some reason my mobile wifi dongle states that i am in Sandton instead of Durban - as a result google blocked all my accounts. Any ideas how this could happen ?
<kulelu88> hey superfly . are you familiar with twisted?
<superfly> kulelu88: I've never used it on a proper project, but I know of it and what it can be used for
<kulelu88> I stumbled on this: https://klein.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index.html
<kulelu88> I just realized it is Py 2.7
<theblazehen> kulelu88: You get your web server sorted? https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/22/%23ubuntu-za.html bottom of chat
<kulelu88> theblazehen: the test server ?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: yeah
<kulelu88> I'm evaluating a few options theblazehen 
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-25
<thatgraemeguy> hello persons
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: By the way, Cryterion on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy can't connect to mt server due a password request, although keys allow connection" 1 day, 12 hours, 59 minutes and 19 seconds ago
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz: seen Cryterion
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: Cryterion was last seen 1 day, 11 hours, 5 minutes and 25 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-11-23 22:02:49 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-11-25 06:50:12 SAST
<inetpro> good evening
<MaNI> whats the correct way to tie an ata number to a specific device
<MaNI> i.e. ata8: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x40c0000 action 0xe frozen
<MaNI> which of my harddrives is about to lose all it's data? :)
<theblazehen> MaNI Look in /dev/disk/by-path with ls -l
<MaNI> hrm, only has up to ata5
<theblazehen> MaNI tried running smart tests on all of them?
<superfly> good evening
<theblazehen> hi superfly
<MaNI> not yet no, I'd prefer to just identify which drive it is for starters
<MaNI> so I can do the obvious things like swap the sata cable out
<MaNI> I seem to get bad sata cables more often than bad harddrives
<theblazehen> smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep -i fail
<theblazehen> for drive in {a..e}; do smartctl /dev/sd$drive | grep -i fail && echo $drive; done
<theblazehen> Or so
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> hey theblazehen 
<jerit_> Guys, anyone know what this is about? http://i.imgur.com/Ltq4ffW.png
<chesedo> jerit_: I imagine that our mailing list would only allow post from subscribed users to prevent spam... tell him to just join us here on IRC
<jerit_> Done. Who would have thought I'd be representing the community since I don't spend much time here in the first place
<chesedo> lol...
<chesedo> the honor is all yours jerit_ :D
<jerit_> I feel quite unqualified for the job as I don't even know what the community here is doing... I just joined because I was working on ubuntu stuff
<chesedo> jerit_: if he/she does not have IRC then he/she can use this page -> https://ubuntu-za.org/irc.html
<chesedo> there is an IRC client on that
<superfly> jerit_: are you part of the team on Launchpad?
<jerit_> chesedo: I just directed this person to http://webchat.freenode.com/?channels=#ubuntu-za
<jerit_> superfly: yes I believe so
<superfly> jerit_: ah. they contacted you through Launchpad, that's why you got the mail
<superfly> jerit_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za you're the "latest member" of the team
<jerit_> I'd be happy even if this video was nothing except visuals of this woman's mouth https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggVGiKw-geQ
<superfly> jerit_: she does have a pretty mouth
<jerit_> was gonna tell you her name then I realized its on the video title
 * jerit_ wonders if it would be weird if I googled "elize ryd mouth"
 * chesedo cannot believe watched a youtube video just for someone's mouth... then just to find that it reminds him of other musician's
<nsnzero> i dont even know whats the latest music nowdays ...
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<nsnzero> pavlushka: hi there
<pavlushka> hello nsnzero :)
<nsnzero> pavlushka: how are you doing ?
<pavlushka> I am fine, nsnzero , the latest music is "I'm yours" by Jason Mraz
<nsnzero> thnaks for the update :)
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> you up late superfly 
<Kilos> helloooo za
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper why arent you in bed
<Kilos> or sleeping
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-26
<kulelu88> how you my Oom? Kilos 
<Kilos> im ok ty kulelu88 and you?
<Kilos> you up late
<kulelu88> I'm good oom. yeah, bad bed times
<superfly> Kilos: isn't it about bed time for you? :-P
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> is someone here that has time to install ekiga and test with me please
<pavlushka> Kilos: lets see.
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<chesedo> morning pavlushka and Kilos
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<pavlushka> Morning chesedo :)
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> im near bedtime already
<Kilos> hows things there
<Kilos> night all of you. have a great day and sleep tight
<nlsthzn> sup all
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<smile> hi :)
<nsnzero> evening folks
<pavlushka> night all :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-11-27
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro paddatrapper pavlushka nlsthzn theblazehen chesedo and other za peeps 
<paddatrapper> hi oom Kilos 
<superfly> hello Kilos!
<Kilos> tomorrow this time ill be at the airport
<superfly> Kilos: :-(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> much sadness here already
<pavlushka> Greetings Kilos .
<Kilos> that ekiga prob is a 14.04 prob pavlushka 
<pavlushka> aha
<chesedo> hallo oom Kilos
<chesedo> Kilos: you guys should be doing stuff ( as much as you are allowed) and not focus on next week yet :D
<Kilos> im leaving tomorrow chesedo 
<Kilos> hard to focus on anything else
<chesedo> Kilos: oh boy... i read that as next week... yeah then it can be hard
<chesedo> stongs oom Kilos
<Kilos> ty lad
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> o/
<superfly> Good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi  there superfly 
<Kilos> you ok?
<Kilos> sorry in and out packing
<superfly> ya, I'm fine
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-20
<chesedo> morning all
<squish102> i have a strange question... flying back to SA and wanted to bring something for parents to use on tv
<squish102> what works best for netflix etc? roku, chromecasts, apple tv (expensive) etc?
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-21
<inetpro> oi!
<chesedo> o/
<chesedo> squish102: idk, the home theather we bought a few years back supports netflix out of the box so we just use it... most (smart) tvs might have build in support too, so an addon might not even be needed...
<inetpro> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-22
<nsnzero> morning all
<chesedo> morning nsn[tab] and others
<inetpro> good evening everybody
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-23
<inetpro> goeiemore
<chesedo> hi inetpro and others
#ubuntu-za 2017-11-26
<Kilos> at last my 16.04 is giving hassles
<Kilos> can one of you please tell me what to google to look for a cure
<Kilos> https://pasteboard.co/GVrsnYY.png
<Kilos> letters missing in many apps etc so i cant read what is available
<Kilos> i have googled missing icons but they different issues and missing text
<Kilos> inetpro fix it
<Kilos> oh btw good afternoon everyone
<Kilos> paddatrapper you working?
<pavlushka> Kilos: the app name is showing correctly btw, this is happening in every other app?
<pavlushka> Kilos: you are on laptop or desktop?
<Kilos> for example if i open a movie folder there are 3 or 4 files and one is the .avi or .mkw etc but i cant even read which is which
<Kilos> laptop
<Kilos> only started yesterday, shockwave flash in browser started giving problems first
<pavlushka> Kilos: try to open a wallpaper in fullscreen and see if there is anything wrong too.
<Kilos> this full screen konversation has no errors , everything is readable
<Kilos> i dont know where there are wallpapers to play with man
<pavlushka> try to see if pictures are displaying correctly
<Kilos> i can just read mail etc 
<pavlushka> Kilos: any good picture file will do
<Kilos> ok i know where pics are
<pavlushka> Kilos: try in fullscreen 
<Kilos> everything is perfect
<pavlushka> Kilos: tried restart?
<Kilos> 10 ntimes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> reinstalled some graphics files and kubuntu-desktop but no change
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol, yeah checking out the very basic troubleshooting
<pavlushka> Kilos: aw, you went that much!
<Kilos> and i need to sleep not sit here and fight my kde
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have had it before on arlier version but then the ead was still working better
<Kilos> head
<Kilos> i run toilet quick
<pavlushka> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> i am sure i found the cure with google last time, but cant remember how i worded the query
<Kilos> pavlushka pong
<pavlushka> Kilos: so you are having problem with fonts in sysnaptic and dolphin file browser only?
<Kilos> ive tried missing icons, letters and characters but they all give me many pages of unrelated stuff
<Kilos> ah maybe it was fonts
<Kilos> yes mostly when i open stuff with dolphin
<Kilos> and synaptic
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok, try for both application, edit-> preference-> colors/view/display, find out fonts options and try to set fonts to "Sans" or "Serif"
<pavlushka> *s
<pavlushka> and see if it works
<Kilos> ok and i just opened synaptic and reinstalled everything with dolphin, it needs to download 20 meg so there must be many updates etc missing there
<pavlushka> Kilos: and you better run a "sudo apt update && apt -y full-upgrade" in terminal if possible.
<Kilos> and my internet is very bad, took 3.1/2 hours to do a 300 meg upgrade yesterday
<Kilos> ty pavlushka , you carry on doing what you were doing ill work on this and give you a call if i dont win
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure :)
<Kilos> ok ill do that now ty lad
<pavlushka> Kilos: and that command will not redo what is been done yesterday, if you have upgraded your machine yesterday, then not much suppose to happen this time but it will fix if anything is due
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> yes nothing to install or broken
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: then try to setup a different font in those applications
 * pavlushka hoping it might fix the issue
<Kilos> it seems to be fixed pavlushka 
<Kilos> maybe it was dolphin that wasnt up to date
<Kilos> ty for your help lad
<pavlushka> Kilos: fixed without doing anything?
<Kilos> maybe some patch or something that i missed updating
<Kilos> i reinstall all the dolphin files that showed as installed and it downloaded 20 meg i told you 
<pavlushka> ok, may be that 20MB :)
<Kilos> sometimes i dont do upgrades especially when my download speed is in bytes per second not  even kilo bytes
<Kilos> thanks young man
<Kilos> is all good there by you
<pavlushka> Kilos: I just gave you company , lol
<Kilos> thats what i needed
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep, almost
<Kilos> when you gonna be a millionaire
<pavlushka> Kilos: when I'll have a friend named Megas, coz Kilo means thousand :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<paddatrapper> Kilos-: studying, yeah
<Kilos> sigh
#ubuntu-za 2018-11-19
<Kilos> morning everyone
<chesedo> Hi Kilos and others
<pavlushka> Hi chesedo , Kilos and others
<Kilos> lol hi guys
<Kilos>  /msg NickServ HELP SET
<Kilos> well, the rat is still in the water
<Kilos> the pro is still missing
<Kilos> pavlushka_  carries a tail
<Kilos> Researcher-  has gone silent
<Kilos> sicelo  hi
<Kilos> spinza  hi
<Kilos> SilverCodeZA  you still active here?
<sicelo> hi 
#ubuntu-za 2018-11-20
<Kilos> morning all
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos
<sicelo> \o
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<pavlushka> QA: coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Yessir
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and pavlushka!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<pavlushka> Kilos: the heat is on?
<Kilos> what heat pavlushka  ?
<pavlushka> Kilos: temperature?
<Kilos> we have overcast weather today with light showers now and agan
<Kilos> i think about 25
<pavlushka> Kilos: that seems cool
<Kilos> yes great day for farmers
<Kilos> they planting soya beans today
<pavlushka> Kilos: in our area it would have been a great day for farmers and poets as well :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah not sweating so much
<Squirm> Hello
<pavlushka> Squirm: hello
#ubuntu-za 2018-11-22
<Kilos> morning all
<chesedo> Hi akk
<chesedo> *all
<pavlushka> hello chesedo 
<chesedo> how are you pavlushka?
<pavlushka> chesedo: I am cold, and beside my desktop, my nose is also running
<chesedo> put a leash on it :P
<chesedo> QA kettle on
<QA> chesedo: Excuse me?
<chesedo> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<pavlushka> QA: coffee on
<QA> pavlushka: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<chesedo> QA tea for me though
<QA> chesedo: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> QA: kettle please
<QA> pavlushka: Sorry...
<pavlushka> lol
<chesedo> QA tea please
<QA> Bring your cup with tea bag already in and you can share the boiling water chesedo
<pavlushka> QA coffee please
<QA> pavlushka: Sure
<pavlushka> and?
<chesedo> ?
<QA> Coffee's ready for chesedo and pavlushka!
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<chesedo> QA I wanted tea :(
<QA> chesedo: Huh?
<chesedo> never mind
<chesedo> QA: thank you
<QA> chesedo: my pleasure
<pavlushka> chesedo: that what I was waiting for to see :p
<pavlushka> that's
<chesedo> oh
 * pavlushka sipping his mug of tea
 * chesedo imagines sipping his cyber coffee
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> chesedo: careful, don't burn your tongue :p
<chesedo> ok
<chesedo> lol
 * pavlushka compiling sagemath-8.4 for RPI3B since yesterday
<chesedo> sounds like horror
<pavlushka> now compiling the documentation part, hoping to be complete successfully
<pavlushka> chesedo: yeah, it is
<pavlushka> chesedo: it made me very very curious about cross-compiling
<pavlushka> considering the time it takes on the ARM to build itself
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> QA  tea please
<QA> Bring your cup with tea bag already in and you can share the boiling water Kilos
<Kilos> hi guys
<pavlushka> QA tea please
<QA> Bring your cup with tea bag already in and you can share the boiling water pavlushka
<Kilos> i had a major problem today
<pavlushka> Kilos: you had, so you solved it by now!
<Kilos> made that usb boot disk with 18.04.1 pavlushka   but it wont boot on a HP pavilion
<Kilos> its a bug in the grub file
<pavlushka> so?
<Kilos> i even went to #ubuntu and asked for help 
<pavlushka> and then
<Kilos> you have to edit /etc/default/grub but then reboot before it works
<Kilos> and it goes backto starting only to boot
<pavlushka> oo
<Kilos> then one guy told me to boot with space bar held down and do the edit
<Kilos> i didnt try that, my son was going to so i slept all afternoon
<pavlushka> Kilos: ha ha ha, that's a nice fix
<Kilos> i will know the outcome tomrrow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173
<Kilos> that is te bug
<Kilos> the trick is to fix it in the boot stick
<Kilos> i need to find a way to make an install stick from my laptops system
<Kilos> is there no fork to systemback yet
<pavlushka> Kilos: what was the change/trick?
<Kilos> to edit the boot stick
<pavlushka> Kilos: setting boot/grub parameter by adding pci=nomsi, pci=noaer?
<Kilos> but now they found if they leave the laptop on for a while and then boot from it it works
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> those commands
<Kilos> its easy to do in a working system but can you do it in the install media
<Kilos> HP pavilion is the problem laptop
<Kilos> if  it cannot be done i will install 18.04 on the stick and she can use it like that
<Kilos> another one thats scared of losing their windows lol
<Kilos> i need coffeeeeee
<pavlushka> Kilos: for install media you have to make the edit treating the USB just an USB, might need root privilege to edit the /boot files
<pavlushka> Kilos: or you can apply the change and then update grub and then copy the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file to somewhere else from the live env
<pavlushka> Kilos: and use it as JUST USB and replace the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file with that preserved one
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i will experiment
<Kilos> but the lady has her windows to keep her busy so no rush
<Kilos> she is busy learning time and attendance with ian
<Kilos> all that software is on windows so no change soon
<Kilos> wb pavlushka  
<pavlushka> ty Kilos :)
<Kilos> after adding that nomsi and noar i cant do update-grub
<Kilos> it sayd no path to  canonical /cow
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: in the live env?
<Kilos> and there is no grub.cfg file yet
<Kilos> yes on the flash drive
<Kilos> seems the .cfg get made when you install 
<Kilos> dont worry lad, i will look more tomorrow
<Kilos> all this thinking will make me want to sleep again
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am not experienced with this setup, so #ubuntu may be better :)
<pavlushka> meaning 18.04 live env
<Kilos> well so far they got me to edit grub but you cant run update-grub so will chat to them tomorrow. ty for your help
 * pavlushka still using 16.04 live
<Kilos> what is env
<pavlushka> Kilos: environment
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> if i wait they will most likely put the bug fix in 18.04.2
<pavlushka> Kilos: that would be a long wait
<Kilos> there must be mmillions of HP pavilions out there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i will install 18.04 onto a flash drive for her
<pavlushka> Kilos: its a bug from 16.04, that you are experiencing still
<Kilos> then its installed and updated upgraded
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and i can edit and run update-grub
<pavlushka> Kilos: which one is not booting, the laptop or the USB?
<pavlushka> I meant the system of the laptop or the system of the usb on that laptop
<Kilos> the usb man, the install media
<Kilos> dont worry lad
<pavlushka> Kilos: so when you put the usb on that laptop, it's not booting, otherwise the usb is booting on other machines?
<Kilos> find someone to fork systemback lol
<Kilos> yes works fine on 2 other laptops
<pavlushka> ok
<Kilos> just the HP lappy gives probs
<Kilos> did you work hard today?
<pavlushka> Kilos: so you are trying to fix the usb on the machines where it is working?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> she has already left with her one
<Kilos> i go pee quick
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<Kilos> lol prostate probs are a nuisance
<Kilos> cant miss a pee time
#ubuntu-za 2018-11-23
<sakhi> Morning ubuntu-za
<sakhi> superfly: Morning
<sakhi> superfly: ignore :) 
#ubuntu-za 2019-11-18
<chesedo-> Hey all, it's been a long time. How is everyone?
<chesedo-> I see we have some new faces too...
#ubuntu-za 2019-11-20
<chesedo> Eish, but it is quite in here...
<chesedo> inetpro: do you know about tomorrow's redhat forum?
<inetpro> chesedo: no
<chesedo> inetpro: oh, nah just saw Karl is going (well Obsidian is sponsering) a while ago and though I might see some other peeps there too
<chesedo> How is it going btw?
<inetpro> all good here thanks, just been way too scarce here like everyone else :-)
<inetpro> been more active on slack but somehow it's not the same experience as we ever had in here
<inetpro> and slack just feels wrong with it not being a OSS solution, but the extra functionality is nice
#ubuntu-za 2019-11-22
<chesedo> inetpro: yeah I've been seeing your FP's in InfoSec
<chesedo> ...or maybe they were LP's
